# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Κείμενο Επιστολής Διαμαρτυρίας για πάγια οτε

## PopManiac

Λοιπόν, αν θυμάστε, είχαμε μιλήσει για τη σύνταξη μίας επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας *για το ανεξήγητο ύψος των παγίων ΟΤΕ*την οποία κατόπιν θα αποστείλουμε σε θεσμό που να μπορεί να κυνηγήσει τον ΟΤΕ (ΓΓ Καταναλωτή και cc ίσως σε Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης και Υπουργείο Μεταφορών μιας και η ΕΕΤΤ παραδέχεται πως δεν έχει δυνατότητα άσκησης πίεσης στον ΟΤΕ για μείωση παγίων).
*
Η επιστολή εστάλη ηλεκτρονικά σε 819 παραλήπτες την Τετάρτη 20 Ιουλίου*
*Η εξέλιξη της διαμαρτυρίας συζητείται εδώ*


----------------------------------------------------------------------
*ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ Η ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗΣ*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Σας αποστέλλουμε την επιστολή αυτή ως χρήστες και υποψήφιοι χρήστες ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων ADSL με το Διαδίκτυο, διαμαρτυρόμενοι έντονα για την ανεξήγητα υψηλή τιμή παροχής ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα, οφειλόμενη στην πολιτική που ασκεί η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., και την εκμετάλλευση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης της στην Ελληνική αγορά, όσον αφορά την χρήση, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων αποκλειστικά από αυτήν. 

Έχοντας το ουσιαστικό μονοπώλιο και το προνόμιο να υπομισθώνει το δημόσιο δίκτυο σε εταιρείες Παροχής Πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (Internet Service Providers - ISP), η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ  Α.Ε. κατήστησε την Ελλάδα την ακριβότερη χώρα στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ως προς την παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, επιβαρύνοντας το μέσο χρήστη - καταναλωτή με κόστος που δεν  ανταποκρίνεται στη πραγματικότητα, καθόσον το αντίτιμο που καλείται να πληρώσει κάθε μέσος χρήστης στην Ελλάδα ανά κατηγορία σύνδεσης είναι το υψηλότερο σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη ΕΕ.

Συγκεκριμένα, εκμεταλλεύεται την παραχωρημένη από το κράτος θέση της στη συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, καθώς και τις νομικές ελλείψεις και τις λειτουργικές αδυναμίες που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε άλλη εταιρεία κατά την είσοδό της στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά. Αφενός η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράτει μίσθιο από κάθε καταναλωτή για την ευρυζωνική σύνδεση έως τα Κέντρα της εταιρείας και παράλληλα επιβάλλει αντίστοιχο μίσθιο σε κάθε ISP, ουσιαστικά χρεώνοντας δύο φορές την παροχή, τη δρομολόγηση δηλαδή από τον καταναλωτή έως το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, από όπου και αναλαμβάνει ο ISP. Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η σύνδεση αυτή γίνεται μέσω του απλού, τηλεφωνικού δικτύου (POTS/ISDN) για το οποίο η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράττει επίσης πάγιο.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, πως το ποσό που καταβάλλεται στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. για μια σύνδεση μερικών χιλιομέτρων ανέρχεται περίπου στο 80-90% της τιμής που χρεώνει ο ISP για τη σύνδεση προς όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Σημειωτέον, πως η διάθεση των συνδέσεων απευθείας σε καταναλωτές αλλά κυρίως το υπερβολικό κόστος του παγίου αποτελεί Ελληνική πρωτοτυπία, όπως σαφέστατα παρουσιάζεται στον (επισυναπτόμενο στη παρούσα) πίνακα που αποτυπώνει, κατόπιν έρευνας, τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις χωρών της Ευρώπης και του υπόλοιπου κόσμου. Ενδεικτικά μόνο, αναφέρεται πως, οι μηνιαίες τελικές χρεώσεις για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ταχύτητας στη Γαλλία είναι 1,50€ ανά Mbps, στην Ιταλία 4,99€/Mbps, ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι 85,25€ μόνο για τον ISP. Στα 85,25€ πρέπει να προστεθεί το προαναφερθέν πάγιο του ΟΤΕ, το οποίο ανέρχεται στα 63,90€, ανεβάζοντας το συνολικό μηναίο κόστος στα 149,15 € (!!!) επιβαρύνοντας κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο τον Έλληνα καταναλωτή με ποσά πολλαπλάσια των αντιστοίχων της ΕΕ. Επιπρόσθετα, ενώ το ADSL, ως τεχνολογία, βρίσκεται στη χώρα μας εδώ και 5 χρόνια, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και την περίοδο «δοκιμαστικής λειτουργίας» οι τιμές διάθεσης δεν έχουν μειωθεί αντίστοιχα με χώρες όπως η Τσεχία, η Κροατία, η Ουγγαρία και η Τουρκία στις οποίες οι ευρυζωνικές προσβάσεις εισήχθησαν αργότερα.

Τα παραπάνω είναι παραδεκτά και από εκπρόσωπο της Διεύθυνσης Προστασίας Καταναλωτή της Επιτροπής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σε απάντηση της 4ης Ιουλίου 2005 σε σχετική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας μας για τα πάγια ΟΤΕ στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις.  

Φαίνεται δηλαδή ότι η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. μετακύλισε το κόστος πραγματοποίησης επενδύσεων όχι μέσω της αύξησης του μετοχικού της κεφαλαίου, αλλά μέσω της προαναφερθείσας τακτικής, που ασφαλώς δεν συνάδει με καμία ενδοκοινοτική ή εξωκοινοτική αρχή δικαίου.

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε επίσης, πως η χώρα μας έχει παραπεμφθεί στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο του Λουξεμβούργου για την αδυναμία εναρμόνισης της Ελληνικής αγοράς ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, και κατ’ επέκταση της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών, στα αντίστοιχα πρότυπα και πρακτικές της ΕΕ, όπως καθορίζονται από τις σχετικές Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες.

Επιπλέον αυτές οι πολιτικές δε συμβιβάζονται επ’ ουδενί με την διακήρυξη του ιδίου του Πρωθυπουργού στη Θεσσαλονίκη για την εξάπλωση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα και την πρόσβαση όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερων πολιτών σε "φθηνό Ίντερνετ". Διακήρυξη που επανέλαβε και η Ειδική Γραμματεία της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας του Υπουργείου Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών, δεσμευόμενη από την πρωτοβουλία e-Europe 2005.

Τέλος πρέπει να τονισθεί πως, η διαβάθμιση της παρεχόμενης ταχύτητας πρόσβασης ADSL και η αντίστοιχη κλιμάκωση των χρεώσεων που επιβάλλει η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. (384Κbps, 512 Κbps, 1024 Κbps) εμφανίζει τέτοια απόκλιση που αποτελεί παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία για τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο. Η διαφορά της πάγιας χρέωσης από βαθμίδα σε βαθμίδα είναι αδικαιολόγητα δυσανάλογη, τη στιγμή που ο εξοπλισμός και η τεχνολογία είναι όμοιες, αν όχι ίδιες, με τον εξοπλισμό και την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούνται σε άλλες χώρες στις οποίες δεν εφαρμόζεται τέτοια διαβάθμιση .

Συνεπώς, κατά τα προεκτεθέντα παρατηρείται μία αδικαιολόγητη και -κατά την άποψή μας- αθέμιτη τακτική της εταιρίας η οποία αποβαίνει εις βάρος της τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης της χώρας μας και εις βάρος των χρηστών-καταναλωτών, χωρίς να παρέχεται κάποια αιτιολογημένη κοστολογική ανάλυση του μηνιαίου παγίου και χωρίς να δικαιολογούνται οι τεράστιες αποκλίσεις που παρουσιάζει η Ελλάδα σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες του εξωτερικού στο κόστος χρήσης των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων.

Ενόψει των παραπάνω, με την ιδιότητά μας ως καταναλωτές, αιτούμεθα όπως η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. προβεί το συντομότερο δυνατόν στα εξής:

1. Στην πλήρη, δημόσια και διαφανή αιτιολόγηση της χρέωσης παγίων που καθιστούν την παροχή ADSL την ακριβότερη σε όλες τις 25 χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ, αλλά και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. 

2. Στη δημοσιοποίηση του μοντέλου σύγκρισης (Benchmark) με άλλο κράτος της ΕΕ (ή μη) που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία στην κοστολόγηση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών της.

3. Στην αιτιολόγηση της μη εναρμόνισης των χρεώσεων σε σχέση με το μέσο μηνιαίο εισόδημα του Έλληνα (τιμαριθμική προσέγγιση), υποχρέωση την οποία έχει ως επιχείρηση που διέπεται από το καθεστώς λειτουργίας Δημοσίων Επιχειρήσεων και Οργανισμών (ΔΕΚΟ).

Σε περίπτωση που η εταιρία αδυνατεί ή απροθυμεί να παράσχει κάποια ικανοποιητική απάντηση στα προαναφερθέντα, ζητούμε να προβεί σε εξάλειψη ή άμεση μείωση των υπερτιμημένων παγίων σε επίπεδο που ανταποκρίνεται τόσο στον μέσο όρο τιμών ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων και συνδέσεων στην ΕΕ όσο και στο μέσο μηνιαίο Ελληνικό εισόδημα.

Βρισκόμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για την παροχή περαιτέρω στοιχείων και προσδοκούμε στις άμεσες ενέργειές σας.


Με εκτίμηση,

Οι κάτωθι υπογεγραμμένοι

------------------------------------------------------
Επίσης συννημένο θα βρίσκεται το αρχείο xls με τις τιμές όπως παρατίθεται στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16828 

--------------------------------------------------------
*Για να δηλώσετε την υποστήριξή σας στην κίνηση συμπληρώστε την online φόρμα στη διεύθυνση http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/*


Τον ακριβή αριθμό συμμετοχών θα τον βρίσκετε στη Φόρμα Συμμετοχής

----------


## Gordon`s

10 μέρες μπορεί  να είναι λίγες φίλε PopManiac και δέυτερον το κείμενο για μένα είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνουμε.. Στο εξήγησα και πιο πριν βέβαια.
Αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα το κείμενο προς το παρόν αυτήν η γνώμη μου.

----------


## teo_L20

κι εγω συμφωνω με τον poths!! γιατι πια εταιρια διαβαζει κείμενα που δεν την ενδιαφέρουν!!
κατι πιο διαδραστικο θελουμε.....

----------


## pelasgian

> ... την οποία κατόπιν θα αποστείλουμε σε θεσμό που να μπορεί να κυνηγήσει τον ΟΤΕ (ΓΓ Καταναλωτή και cc ίσως σε Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης και Υπουργείο Μεταφορών μιας και η ΕΕΤΤ παραδέχεται πως δεν έχει δυνατότητα άσκησης πίεσης στον ΟΤΕ για μείωση παγίων).





> κι εγω συμφωνω με τον poths!! γιατι πια εταιρια διαβαζει κείμενα που δεν την ενδιαφέρουν!!
> κατι πιο διαδραστικο θελουμε.....


Νομίζω ότι ο άνθρωπος το διευκρίνησε στη πρώτη κιόλας παράγραφο. Επίσης, κάλεσε ανθρώπους που ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΝ μαζί του να αναλάβουν πρωτοβουλία, και όχι ανθρώπους που ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΝ μαζί του να μας εξηγήσουν γιατί δεν θα συνεισφέρουν. Αυτό γίνεται καλύτερα δια της σιωπής. Εξάλλου, αν θέλουν να αναπτύξουν ΑΛΛΗ καλύτερη πρωτοβουλία, υπάρχει μπόλικος χώρος στο φόρουμ να πάνε και λίγο παρακάτω  :Wink: 

Μου θυμίζει αυτό που λένε οι Αμερικάνοι «lead, follow, or get out of the way»

I follow...
Με άλλα λόγια θα σε βοηθήσω σε ό,τι θες και θα πάρω το μήνυμα να το διαβάσω και να το προσυπογράψω. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου με τη καταληκτική ημερομηνία και θα υπογράψω ακόμα και αν ήμαστε μόνο εμείς οι δύο πάνω στο χαρτί, κάτι για το οποίο είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σίγουρος ότι δεν θα είναι η περίπτωση. (Ένα από τα πλεονεκτήματα του να έχεις υποψήφιο διδάκτορα να οργανώνει τη διαδικασία.)

----------


## PopManiac

OK, attached στο αρχικό μήνυμα θα βρείτε το προτεινόμενο κέιμενο επιστολής! Ξαναδέστε τα διαδικαστικά που προτείνω, οι 10 μέρες είναι διαπραγματεύσιμες μπορεί να γίνουν και 15 (αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε), ακούω προτάσεις και κάνω edit σε ημερομηνίες

----------


## yiapap

> OK, attached στο αρχικό μήνυμα θα βρείτε το προτεινόμενο κέιμενο επιστολής! Ξαναδέστε τα διαδικαστικά που προτείνω, οι 10 μέρες είναι διαπραγματεύσιμες μπορεί να γίνουν και 15 (αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε), ακούω προτάσεις και κάνω edit σε ημερομηνίες


Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δούμε το ρυθμό συγκέντρωσης των pm για να αποφασίσουμε για την ημερομηνία

----------


## yiapap

Σκέφτομαι να βάλλω και έναν μετρητή διαγραμένων posts.
Sorry Spyrosss αλλά επαναλαμβάνω:

*Οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα κινείται έξω από τα πλαίσια του «lead, follow, or get out of the way» που ανέφερε ο Pelasgian θα διαγράφεται άμεσα*

----------


## Gordon`s

Φίλε PopManiac, την προώθησα όπως υποσχέθηκα, την διάβασε στα γρήγορα, είπε είναι καλή θα προσθέσει κανά 2 στοιχεία ακόμα μου είπε και θα σου την στείλω πίσω.
Δεν χρειάζετε να επικαλεστεί κανείς νόμους και διατάξεις αφού πρόκειτε για καταγγελία. 

500 υπογραφές μοιάζουν μαγικές, αλλά καλύτερα είναι όσοι προσυπογράψουν μέχρι την ορισμένη ημερομηνία.
Ανέφερα ότι 10 μέρες είναι λίγες για το λόγο του ότι μερικοί μπορεί να αργήσουν να το δουν και για να έχουμε την άνεση να συντάξουμε το κείμενο το δυνατόν καλύτερα.
Αυτά προς το παρόν, είδωμεν.

----------


## PopManiac

Many thanx to Poths and his brother everyone!!!! Poths, ποιος θα ήταν ο "μαγικός αριθμός" υπογραφών κατά την άποψή σου; Να κατεβούμε τότε στους 300 (του Λεωνίδα;;;; )

----------


## TheCondor

Kαι εγω μεσα παιδια, εστειλα τα σχετικα στον yiapap. Μονο δυο επισημανσεις σχετικα με το κειμενο.

1)  Εκει που λεει : *υψηλή τιμή παροχής ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα οφειλόμενη αποκλειστικά στη μονοπωλιακή πολιτική που ακολουθεί ο ΟΤΕ στο θέμα.*

θα μπορουσε στο τελος ( μετα την λεξη 'θεμα' ) να προστεθει η λεξη αυτο για να ταιριαζει καλυτερα ( στο θεμα *αυτο*  ) - για να δωσει περισσοτερη εμφαση ας πουμε.

2 ) Ως δευτερη προυποθεση εκει που προτεινεται στον ΟΤΕ να δοθει το μοντελο συγκρισης της κοστολογησης του ΟΤΕ προτεινω να αλλαχτει το υφος της παραγραφου, τονιζοντας την υποχρεωση που εχει ο ΟΤΕ να μας παραθεσει το μοντελο αυτο ( και οχι - αν δυναται - γιατι του δινουμε την ευκαιρια να μας πει : δεν δυναται, που πιστευω οτι δεν ισχυει ) 

Αυτα, ελπιζω και πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερουμε, καιρος ηταν να σταματησει η κοροιδια.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gordon`s

> Many thanx to Poths and his brother everyone!!!! Poths, ποιος θα ήταν ο "μαγικός αριθμός" υπογραφών κατά την άποψή σου; Να κατεβούμε τότε στους 300 (του Λεωνίδα;;;; )


Πω οι 300! Καλό ακούγεται!
"Υπογράφουν οι 300, ακολουθούν οι υπογραφές στην πίσω σελίδα.." /off

Είπαμε 10 μέρες αρχικά κι αν δεν αλλάξει αυτό, όσοι είναι στις 10 μέρες. Τίποτα παραπάνω. Συνεχίζοντας μια τέτοια προσπάθεια κάθε φορά φαντάζομαι θα μεγαλώνουμε. Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν!

Υ.Γ. Καλό δε θα ήταν να βάζαμε στο κείμενο τον πίνακα του yiapap αν δεν κάνω λάθος, με τις τιμές του εξωτερικού και να παραπέμπουμε σε αυτόν. Χτυπάει στο μάτι...

----------


## PopManiac

> ...στην τελευταία παράγραφο το "περεταίρω" πρέπει να αλλάξει σε "περαιτέρω"





> 1) Εκει που λεει : υψηλή τιμή παροχής ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα οφειλόμενη αποκλειστικά στη μονοπωλιακή πολιτική που ακολουθεί ο ΟΤΕ στο θέμα.
> 
> θα μπορουσε στο τελος ( μετα την λεξη 'θεμα' ) να προστεθει η λεξη αυτο για να ταιριαζει καλυτερα ( στο θεμα αυτο ) - για να δωσει περισσοτερη εμφαση ας πουμε.
> 
> 2 ) Ως δευτερη προυποθεση εκει που προτεινεται στον ΟΤΕ να δοθει το μοντελο συγκρισης της κοστολογησης του ΟΤΕ προτεινω να αλλαχτει το υφος της παραγραφου, τονιζοντας την υποχρεωση που εχει ο ΟΤΕ να μας παραθεσει το μοντελο αυτο ( και οχι - αν δυναται - γιατι του δινουμε την ευκαιρια να μας πει : δεν δυναται, που πιστευω οτι δεν ισχυει )


*Nikoseagle*, ντροπή μου, η διόρθωση έγινε άμεσα.
*Condor* συμφωνώ απολύτως με το πρώτο σχόλιο. Για το δεύτερο, τώρα, αυτό που ζητάμε είναι ένα μοντέλο σύγκρισης με χώρες ΕΕ για τις τιμές του, αν χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τους ίδιους κατά την κοστολόγηση DSL. Εάν δεν δύναται, δεν δύναται.... Το θέμα μας εδώ είναι με κάθε τρόπο να ωθήσουμε ΟΤΕ να δώσει εξήγηση, ως προς το γιατί μας χρεώνει με ποσά αστρονομικά σε σχέση με υπόλοιπη ΕΕ. Αλλά, το ξαναβλέπουμε...

Εάν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση, θα περιμένω 2-3 μέρες ακόμα για σχόλια και μετά θα "ανεβάσω" το κείμενο με ενσωματωμένες τις παρατηρήσεις σας (εκτός βέβαια από λάθη μου σαν αυτό που παρατήρησε ο Nikoseagle, φτου μου!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad:  )

----------


## yiapap

Poths,
Συμφωνώ με τον συγκριτικό πίνακα τιμών, διαφωνώ με το όσες έχουμε μαζέψει στις 10 μερές.
Αν δούμε ότι στις 10 μέρες συνεχίζουνε να έρχονται αιτήσεις συμμετοχής, μπορούμε να το παρατείνουμε.

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν όποιος έχει τη διάθεση να προωθήσει το θέμα και σε άλλα fora, σε γνωστούς και φίλους.
Γι αυτό έδωσα και το mail μου.

----------


## Gordon`s

Μια πρώτη ιδέα-τροποποίηση στο κείμενο έγινε και στάλθηκε στον PopManiac να το δει. Ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα ακόμα.
1) Ο ΟΤΕ πήρε κονδύλια από την ΕΕ για την προώθηση του ADSL? Κι αν ναι γνωρίζουμε ποσό?
2) Εφόσον αναφέρουμε για κακής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες, γιατί δεν αναφέρουμε και τα αυξημένα Pings που κατααστρέφει την έννοια "ευρυζωνικότητα"?

Αυτά προς το παρόν, περιμένω απαντήσεις.

Υ.Γ. Δυστυχώς κάτι συμβαίνει με τα Mail και δεν έρχονται και δεν μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί κι ο brother να μετάσχει ενεργά..

----------


## PopManiac

> Μια πρώτη ιδέα-τροποποίηση στο κείμενο έγινε και στάλθηκε στον PopManiac να το δει. Ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα ακόμα.
> 1) Ο ΟΤΕ πήρε κονδύλια από την ΕΕ για την προώθηση του ADSL? Κι αν ναι γνωρίζουμε ποσό?
> 2) Εφόσον αναφέρουμε για κακής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες, γιατί δεν αναφέρουμε και τα αυξημένα Pings που κατααστρέφει την έννοια "ευρυζωνικότητα"?
> 
> Αυτά προς το παρόν, περιμένω απαντήσεις.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δυστυχώς κάτι συμβαίνει με τα Mail και δεν έρχονται και δεν μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί κι ο brother να μετάσχει ενεργά..


Καλή η ερώτηση 1). Θα κοιτάξω στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας μήπως βρω κάτι σχετικό....
Πιστεύω πως το σημείο 2) έχει σημασία αλλά θα περιπλέξει τους σκοπούς της επιστολής μας, η οποία απευθύνεται σε ευρύτερο κοινό (ΜΜΕ, πολιτικούς, κ.ά) με τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες οι οποίες μπορεί να μην περάσουν εύκολα παραέξω. Ας δούμε την πορεία της πρώτης επιστολής, και αν ανοίξουμε θέμα public awareness για τα ΟΤΕκόλπα στο ADSL τότε κάνουμε και θέμα για τις συνδέσεις όπου μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε και ένα μικρό εισαγωγικό-ενημερωτικό κείμενο. Αλλά, ας το αφήσουμε για follow-up.

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω το εξής:
* Τα συγχαρητήρια πανε σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ που συμμετέχουν στην προσπάθεια αυτήν και ας τα αφήσουμε εάν - και όταν - αποσταλεί το κείμενο!!!
* Ο αδερφός του *Poths*, δικηγόρος, μου απέστειλε το κείμενο της επιστολής με πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες προσθήκες και έχει κάνει άριστη δουλειά!!! Βρισκόμαστε τώρα σε μία διαδικασία ανταλλαγής απόψεων και σχολίων για το κείμενο και, υπολογίζω, έως την Κυριακή θα έχει αναρτηθεί το εμπλουτισμένο κείμενο.

Αυτά προς το παρόν....

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες το γράμμα είναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλο. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να έχει ΤΡΕΙΣ παραγράφους, από 5 γραμμές έκαστη και να χωράει ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ σε μία «άνετη σελίδα», δηλαδή στο μεσαίο 1/3 όταν διπλώνει κάποιος μία Α4.

----------


## PopManiac

Pelasgian,
Το μέγεθος είναι ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο επεξεργάζομαι. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να είναι τόσο μικρό όσο το περιγράφεις εσύ, αλλά - πάντως - σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνά τη μία σελίδα!!!

Τα σχόλια είναι εύστοχα και θα δούμε πώς θα ενσωματωθούν. Όπως προανέφερα, έστειλε και ο αδερφός Πότη ένα επεξεργασμένο κείμενο, οπότε μεταξύ αυτού και των δικών σου σχολίων θα έχω ένα ανανεωμένο κείμενο εντός του Σ/Κ...

----------


## pelasgian

Ένα σωστό αγγλικού τύπου γράμμα έχει ως εξής:

1) Τέρμα Δεξιά: είμαι ο ... και λέγομαι
2) Από κάτω αριστερά: διεύθυνση παραλήπτη.
3) Από κάτω αριστερά: θέμα « η γάτα μου ψόφησε και ...»
4) Από κάτω αριστερά: ημερομηνία: 6/6/666
5) Αγαπητέ κύριε ΤΑΔΕ (αποφεύγουμε δια ροπάλου το "to whom it may concern", it doesn't concern me -> round file, i.e. the BIN!)
6) Παράγραφος ένα: είμαι ο τάδε, σας γράφω γιατί έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα και ξέρω ότι είστε αρμόδιος.
7) Παράγραφος δύο: θέλω να μου λύσετε το πρόβλημα ΕΤΣΙ, ΓΙΟΥΒΕΤΣΙ, ΚΟΚΟΡΕΤΣΙ, γιατί θα το πω στο μπαμπά μου, και θα έρθει να σας τα πρίξει κλπ κλπ κλπ
8) Παράγραφος τρία: Σας ευχαριστούμε και σας αγαπάμε πολύ, ευχόμαστε να περάσει η ψωρίαση του σκύλου σας, το τηλέφωνο μας είναι αυτό, το fax εκείνο, κάνουμε ένα παρτάκι και είστε καλεσμένος και άλλα κοινωνικά περί ανέμων και υδάτων.
9) τέρμα αριστερά «με εκτίμηση» (στα @@ μας σας γράφουμε, αλλά λέμε τώρα -> το «ειλικρινά δικός σας» ή «τις καλύτερες ευχές» και άλλα γκομενίστικα ΔΕΝ τα γράφουμε.)
10) υπογραφή με στυλό ΜΠΛΕ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟΥ χρώματος
11) τέρμα αριστερά όνομα: Δαμιανός Ζήτουλας
12) επαγγελματικοί τίτλοι: μηχανικός, PhD, MSc, BSc, CNC, TFT, CRT, ο κώλος μου κουνιέται κλπ.

Α, επιπλέον, καθόλη τη διάρκεια δεν κάνουμε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ πλάκα, δεν εκφράζουμε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ συναίσθημα, ΚΑΜΙΑ υπερβολή, ΚΑΜΙΑ επανάληψη και φροντίζουμε ώστε να είναι γραμμένο με τον πιο ΑΠΛΟ, ΛΙΤΟ, ΣΠΑΡΤΙΑΤΙΚΟ και down to the point τρόπο, Δηλαδή: «έχω πρόβλημα», «εσύ λύσει, αλλιώς εγκω μαμήσει», «φιλάκια, CIAO!»

----------


## yiapap

Πελασγέ, στείλε και κανένα στοιχείο σου μπρε   :Mad:  

Επίσης μια επισήμανση:
Βλέπω ότι πολλοί γράφουν στο επάγγελμα "Ιδιωτικός Υπάλληλος"
Για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο Πελασγός, αν έχουν κάποιο τίτλο/περγαμηνή/περικεφαλαία κτλ. να παραθέτουν αυτόν και όχι το ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος.
Π.χ. αν είναι Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός & Μηχανικός Η/Υ, ΑΥΤΟΝ τον τίτλο θέλω και όχι το Ιδιωτικός Υπάλληλος.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θέλει να διορθώσει τα στοιχεία του μετά το παραπάνω, PM παρακαλώ.
Στο PM διόρθωσης μόνο ξαναπροσθέστε ονοματεπώνυμο γιατί, όπως υποσχέθηκα τα PM σβήνονται με το που μεταφέρονται τα στοιχεία και στο αρχείο ΔΕΝ κρατάω αντιστοιχία nick-ονοματεπώνυμου.

----------


## Gordon`s

Άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι επίσημο. Όσο πιο επίσημο ύφος έχει τόσο καλύτερα, διότι ένα καλά συνταγμένο κείμενο προωθείτε ευκολότερα. Δεν νομίζω πως μας νοιάζει να είναι ευανάγνωστο για τον εργάτη της οικοδομής γιατί απλά δεν πρόκειτε να πάει εκεί. Από τους κ.κ. που λέμε να πάει ένα επίσημο κείμενο με τόσες υπογραφές γίνεται αρκετά ισχυρότερο από ένα απλό και με μετριότητα το οποίο πιστέυω να χαρακτηριστεί ως μια απλή οργή μερικών και γράφτε τους...

----------


## euri

> 1. Απαίτηση πλήρους δημόσιας αιτιολόγησης από τον ΟΤΕ της χρέωσης παγίων που καταστούν την παροχή ADSL την υψηλότερη σε όλες τις 25 χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ.


Με μια πρώτη ματιά του κειμένου (με το οποίο μάλλον συμφωνώ - περισσότερα όταν το διαβάσω προσεκτικότερα) βρήκα το παραπάνω, το οποίο είναι λάθος.  Το γραμματικά σωστό είναι "*καθιστούν*".

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ευσταθεί το "την υψηλότερη σε όλες τις 25 χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ", καθώς δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι και οι 25 χώρες-μέλη έχουν aDSL προσβάσεις.  Παρακαλώ διορθώστε με αν όντως κάνω λάθος.

Τα στοιχεία μου θα σταλούν στον yiapapη σε μερικά λεπτά.

----------


## pelasgian

Όπου γίνεται ΔΗΛΩΣΗ η οποία δεν εκφράζει ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ, τότε πρέπει να αναφέρεται κάποια πηγή. 
Όταν αναφέρεται προσωπική γνώμη, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι σαφές: «κατά τη γνώμη μας, αυτό συνιστά παράβαση του κανονισμού περί ...», το οποίο όμως καλά θα κάνουμε να το αποφεύγουμε, διότι κατά τη γνώμη τους μπορούν να μας γράψουν στα @@ τους.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## EvilHawk

Όταν θα είναι έτοιμο το τελικό κείμενο, θα ήθελα να ετοιμάσετε άν μπορείτε και ένα εισαγωγικό κείμενο για τα βάλω στην κεντρική σελίδα!  :Wink:

----------


## PopManiac

ΟΚ, όπως είπα μαζεύω ευλαβώς όλα τα σχόλια, τα οποία είναι εύστοχα (τόσο χάλια γράφω;;;;;;;;;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) και - όπως είπα - θα έχουμε ένα πιο τελικό κείμενο προς Κυριακή μεριά. Στο μεταξύ, είναι πολύ δεκτά όλα τα σχόλια επί του περιεχομένου.

Evil,  σε ευχαριστούμε, και - στο μεταξύ - όσοι μπαίνετε εδώ και ενδιαφέρεστε *καλό θα ήταν να προωθήσετε την κίνηση αυτή* σε όσους πιστεύετε πως θα μπορούσαν να προσυπογράψουν.

----------


## Gordon`s

Κατ' αρχήν θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια για όσους καταβάλλουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες στο FORUM και επίσης θαυμασμό μου για μία συλλογική κίνηση που ξεκίνησε από εδώ. Κατα δεύτερον συστήνομαι : Είμαι ο αδερφός του Poths και επισημαίνω ότι δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω λογαριασμό διότι δεν μου ήρθε ακόμα το mail. Συνεπώς μιλάω μέσω του αδερφού μου. Επίσης εισαγωγικάλέω πως χαίρομαι που συμβάλλω με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο στην πρωτοβουλία που αναλάβατε κινούμενοι κατά του ΟΤΕ, παρά τις αντεγκλίσεις και τις τυχόν επιμέρους διαφωνίες που είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν. 

Στο θέμα μας τώρα :  Όσον αφορά την επισημότητα του κειμένου πρέπει να τονίσω ότι είναι καλύτερο να κυριολεκτούμε ακόμη και αν το κείμενο φαίνεται δυσνόητο για μερικούς διότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο αναγκάζουμε τον δέκτη του κειμένου *να οριοθετηθεί στα αιτήματά μας και να μην παρερμηνεύσει τίποτα*. όσο δύσκολη κι να είναι μία ορολογία (που εγώ ως άσχετος με το θέμα που σας απασχολεί δυσκολεύτηκα αρκετά με όρους όπως π.χ. ευρυζωνική κ.α. και έπρηζα δύο μέρες τον αδερφό μου, που μου ζήτησε την συμβουλή μου, για να μάθω μερικά πράγματα) δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι απευθυνόμαστε σε ανθρώπους και καταγγέλουμε εταιρία που είναι ή θα πρέπει να είναι γνώστες των ζητημάτων και των ορολογιών. Αφετέρου το κείμενο δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι μία σελίδα αρκεί να θέτει επακριβώς τα ζητήματα - προβλήματα. Ειλικρινά αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω τα προσχώματα που μερικοί δημιουργούν για το μέγεθος του κειμένου. Το επαναλαμβάνω δεν έχει σημασία. Το γράψιμο η έκφραση η ακρίβεια του λόγου, το εναργές επιχείρημα και ο λακωνισμός είναι τα προτερήματα της εν λόγω καταγγελίας. Δεύτερον : η τυποποιημένη μορφή του κειμένου είναι το τελικό ζήτημα που θα αντιμετωπισθεί όταν καταλήξουμε όλοι σε κάτι. Ας μη μένουμε σε τύπους. Ως δικηγόρος - και επικαλούμαι την ιδιότητά μου - είμαι εδώ για να προσφέρω αφιλοκερδώς ό,τι χρειαστεί, γιατί πείστηκα από όλους εδώ ότι το ζήτημα που θέτετε είναι σοβαρό.

Υ.Γ. popmaniac επικοινώνησε μαζί μου στο κινητό ή στο σπίτι όποτε θες.

----------


## pelasgian

Και όμως το μέγεθος μετράει. Και παραδόξως  :Mr. Green:  όσο πιο μικρό, τόσο πιο καλό (εφόσον πάντοτε έχει εξασφαλιστεί το σαφές και περιεκτικό,

Εμένα είναι η μητέρα μου δικηγόρος και έχω δει δικόγραφα, αγορεύσεις και διάφορα άλλα νομικά κείμενα. Και η άποψή μου είναι δεν πρέπει να στείλουμε (και προσωπικά δεν θα διάβαζα παρά μόνο διαγωνίως) ως πρώτο γράμμα κάτι που οι Εγγλέζοι ονομάζουν braindump. Χωρίς φυσικά να υποννοώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο έγραψε ο popmaniac.

Σε περίπτωση που χρειάζονται διευκρινήσεις, αυτές μπορούν να επισυναφθούν διευκρινιστικά σε ξεχωριστές σελίδες, οι οποίες βάζουν μέσα οποιεσδήποτε πληροφορίες υποψιαζόμαστε ότι μπορεί να θέλει ο αναγνώστης. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα cover letter, το οποίο να δρα ως ΤΙΠΟΥΚΕΙΤΟΣ  :Mr. Green:  (κάτι σου θύμισα; ) για να κάνει την ανάγνωση άνετη. 

Η μη άνετη ανάγνωση, θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην γίνει η δουλειά μας, γιατί σε αντίθεση με τα κείμενα υποθέσεων που κάποιος έχει την υποχρέωση να τα διαβάσει, αυτά τα κείμενα (όπως και τα εξώδικα) μπορούν να τα πάρουν και σκουπιστούν χωρίς καμία συνέπεια.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αυτο μπορούμε εύκολα να το λύσουμε, φροντίστε το κείμενο να είναι μια χρυσή τομή μεταξύ αυτου που λεέι ο pelasgian και ο αδελφός του poths ( sorry για το πρόβλημα με την εγγραφή σου, πρόκειται για τεχνικό πρόβλημα που θα λύσουμε σύντομα) ! Λεπτομέρειες που μπορούν να μην μπούν χωρίς να αλλοιώνουν το νόημα της επιστολής μπορούμε να τις καλύψουμε με html σελίδες και links που θα φιλοξενεί το adslgr!

----------


## yiapap

Και γιατί να μην κάνουμε το εξής:
1. Cover letter όπως λέει ο pelasgian να τοποθετηθεί στο Message Body του email και να περιγράφει σε 1-2 παράγραφους το πρόβλημα, το αίτημα μας και τα συννημένα
2. Βασικό Συννημένο την καταγγελία όπως θα καταλήξει τελικά, αλλά στη μορφή που λέει ο Poths Bro (δε μας είπες το όνομά σου!) (MSWord/Adobe PDF)
3. Παράρτημα Α - Η λίστα τιμών στην Ευρώπη (MSExcel)
4. Παράρτημα Β - Η λίστα υπογραφών (Adobe PDF)

Evil, εκτός του Παραρτήματος Β τα υπόλοιπα μπορούν (και θα ήθελα προσωπικά) να μπουν σε σελίδες στο forum, thanks   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Gordon`s

Καλό ακούγεται yiapap.
Σταύρο τον λένε (Tormendor εγγράφτηκε).

Επισυννάπτω το κείμενο που έφτιαξε, όποιος θέλει να το διαβάσει αν και το τελικό εξαρτάται από τον PopManiac.

----------


## yiapap

> Για να το προωθησουμε αυτο και σε αλλα site-forum ποια ειναι η διαδικασια??Τους δινουμε λινκ της σελιδας και κανουν τα υπολοιπα μονοι τους ή τους παραπέμπουμε στον yiapap?
> 
> Τελος τις λίστες με τα emails να τα στειλω στο mail σου yiapap?Γιατι ο popmaniac εχει μονο πμ!!!!


Ότι προτιμάτε/γουστάρετε/νομίζετε ότι σας παίρνει. Το mail το έδωσα για να μπορείτε να κινηθείτε ελεύθερα  :Wink: 

Μπορείς είτε να τις στείλεις στο email μου είτε να ζητήσεις το mail από τον popmaniac!
Μόνο αν μπορείς έχε τις λίστες σε ένα XLS ώστε να γίνει το mail merge πιο εύκολα   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## FifthBaby

γιαπαπ τι πιθανοτητες υπαρχουν να αλλαξει κατι μετα απο αυτο;

----------


## Sebu

DarkAngel απο την αδρανεια και την αποδοχη ορισμενων καταστασεων λογο ωχαδερφισμου(ελα μωρε εγω θα αλλαξω την dsl στην Ελλαδα???) η οποια κινηση και ενέργεια είναι προτιμότερη.
Κανεις δεν λεει οτι θα επιτευχθει κατι στα σιγουρα.Αν ηταν σιγουρα τα αποτελεσματα πιστευω οτι μια τετοια κινηση θα ειχε γινει εδω και πολυ καιρο.
Αλλα θα αποτελεσει σιγουρα μια καλη εμπειρια και εναν οδηγο για αλλες αντιστοιχες κινησεις στο μελλον ανεξαρτητως αποτελεσματος.
Μια τετοια κινηση νομιζω οτι εχει διπλο στοχο.
Πρωτο τον επισιμο που ειναι η καταγγελια-διαμαρτυρια και τον δευτερο να καταλαβουν καποιοι ειδικοι και ιθυνοντες οτι υπαρχουμε σαν καταναλωτες,ξερουμε και μπορουμε να διεκδικουμε τα δικαιωματα μας και το κυριοτερο αν θελουμε μπορουμε να ενωθουμε και να συνεργαστουμε.

----------


## PopManiac

Παίδες, ας κρατήσουμε τη συζήτηση στο θέμα του περιεχομένου της επιστολής. Πιθανότητες επιτυχίας;;; Εξαρτάται τι θέλει κανείς, αλλά ας αφήσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση για αργότερα.

*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:* Στο πρώτο post του thread θα βρείτε πλέον το διορθωμένο κείμενο της προτεινόμενης επιστολής, όπου έχουν ενσωματωθεί τα σχόλια και οι παρατηρήσεις σας. Για άλλη μια φορά, ευχαριστίες στο yiapap που επιμελήθηκε την ενσωμάτωση των σχολίων και βεβαίως στο Σταύρο (αδελφό Πότη), σύμβουλο / δικηγόρο μας, και last but not least σε όλους (satel και κάποιος kannig - ποιος είναι;;;;;; )  που μου στείλατε διευθύνσεις πολιτικών, δημοσιογράφων και φορέων!!!! Θα αξιοποιηθούν άμεσα!!!

----------


## Sebu

Εγω ειμαι ο Kanning.
Ειναι το καλλιτεχνικο μου    :HaHa:  

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει.

Popmaniac ετοιμαζω και την υπολοιπη λιστα με καταναλωτικους φορεις καθως και μερικα αλλα mail και πιστευω να τα εχεις μεχρι αυριο.

 :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Nik0s

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι συμφωνώ με το επιχείρημα της "διπλής μίσθωσης" από τον ΟΤΕ όπως παρουσιάζεται.

Ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει τον καταναλωτή για την μίσθωση της ADSL σύνδεσης (προφανώς μίσθωση της πόρτας του DSLAM, εφόσον το δισύρμαρτο είναι χρεωμένο στο πάγιο του τηελφώνου)  καθώς και την χρήση του ATM δικτύου για τη διασύνδεση με τον πάροχο.

Ο ΟΤΕ επίσης χρεώνει τον πάροχο για την διασύνδεσή του με τους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ. Ο πάροχος πληρώνει την μίσθωση της ΑΤΜ ζεύξης (2 ή 34 ή 155 Mbps) από τον ΟΤΕ. Πιθανότατα η τιμή να είναι ακριβότερη από την τιμή μιας απλής μισθωμένης, αλλά δεν νομίζω η επικάλυψη αυτή να δικαιολογεί το 70-80% του συνολικού όπως μισθίου όπως αναφέρεται στην επιστολή. 

Δεν είνα λάθος αυτή η μορφή κοστολόγησης, και στο εξωτερικό περίπου το ίδιο γίνεται, απλά με πολύ πολύ μικρότερες τιμές. Επίσης είναι πολύ πιθανόν οι πάροχοι εκεί να επενδύουν σε ιδιόκτητες ζέυξεις με τα αντίστοιχα BBRAS ή και σε LLU πράγμα που ρίχνει το κόστος.

Πιστεύω ότι το πρωταρχικό επιχείρημα πρέπει να είναι η απόκλιση από τις τιμές των υπόλοιπων Ευρωπαϊκών χωρών. Σε αυτό το σημείο της επιστολής, πιστεύω ότι η χρήση τιμολογικών παραδειγμάτων με αναγωγή στο Mbps συμφωνεί με το μοντέλο τιμολόγισης του ΟΤΕ που πολεμούμε. Πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερο να αναφέρουμε πακέτα χρέωσης κοντά στα δικά μας (π.χ. 1Mps) ή να αναφέρουμε τα πακέτα χωρίς την αναγωγή στο Mbps ή τουλάχιστον να αναφέρονται τα ολοκληρωμένα πακέτα στα παραδείγματα μαζί με την αναγωγή(διότι στην παρούσα μορφή της επιστολής φαίνεται ότι στη Γαλλία παίρνεις 1Mps με 1,5 € ). Επίσης πιστεύω ότι οφείλουμε να αφέρουμε τις τιμές τις Τουρκίας και το γεγονός ότι οι Τούρκοι βγαίνουν στο ίντερνετ μέσω του ίδιου δικτύου που ο ΟΤΕ μισθώνει στους Έλληνες καταναλωτές με πολύ χαμηλότερες τιμές.

Τέλος στο σημείο όπου αναφέρεται η διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ των τιμών των παγίων, θα πρότεινα:

"Τέλος, η διαβάθμιση της παρεχόμενης ταχύτητας πρόσβασης ADSL και η αντίστοιχη κλιμάκωση των χρεώσεων που επιβάλλει η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. (384Κbps, 512 Κbps, 1024 Κbps) εμφανίζει τέτοια απόκλιση που αποτελεί παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία, καθόσον η διαφορά της τιμής παροχής από 384Κbps σε  512 Κbps, ή 1024 Κbps είναι αδικαιολογήτως δυσανάλογη, τη στιγμή που ο εξοπλισμός και η τεχνολογία είναι ιδιοκτησία και αποτέλεσμα επενδύσεων τις εταιρίας, με αποτέλεσμα να μην διακαιολογείται σε καμία περίπτωση μια γραμμική σχέση τιμολόγησης μεταξύ της τιμής και της ταχύτητας διασύνδεσης. Το επιχείρημα ενισύεται από το γεγονός ότι στην τιμή συνυπολογίζονται σταθερά κόστη τα οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την ταχύτητα διαμεταγωγής δεδομένων, όπως η μίσθωση της "θυρας" που καταλαμβάνει ο χρήστης στον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στο τοπικό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, όπως και παροχές υπηρεσιών τεχνικής στήριξης. Παρόλα αυτά και σε διαφοροποίηση με όλες τις Ευρωπαϊκές χώερες ο ΟΤΕ
συνεχίζει να τιμολογεί την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσιά γραμμικά σε συνάρτηση με την ταχύητα. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε ότι η British Telecoms χρεώνει ένα σταθερό μίσθωμα της τάξης των 10€ για οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα από εως 8 Mbps (το μέγιστο της ADSL τεχνολογίας) τη στιγμή ποθ ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει 20€ για τα 384Κbps, 35€ για τια 512Kbps και 64€ για το 1Mbps"

Κλείνοντας, δύο λαθάκια
1. Μίσθιο ή μίσθωμα αντί "μισθίο"
2. έχει ξεφύγει ένα "τηε" αντί "της" στην προτελευταία παράγραφο που αρχίζει "Συνεπώς, κατά τα προεκτεθέντα παρατηρείται..."

----------


## yiapap

Nik0s,
Αυτή η παράγραφος που αναφέρεις ήταν και αυτή στην οποία έπεσε μέχρι στιγμής το μεγαλύτερο editing.
Σύμφωνω επί της ουσίας με αυτά που γράφεις και ήδη έστειλα στον PopManiac μια αναθεωρημένη έκδοση του κειμένου. Σε λίγο θα ανεβάσουμε αυτή την έκδοση.

PopManiac, στο αρχικό Post καλό είναι να αναφέρεις την έκδοση του Doc π.χ. Last Edited 3/7/05

<edit>
Nik0s, με το σχόλιό σου όμως για τη χρέωση ανά Mbps θα διαφωνήσω. 
Εμάς ως τελικούς καταναλωτές μας νοιάζει να αποκτήσουμε μια υπηρεσία όπου το κόστος ΑΝΑ MEGABΙΤ/sec θα είναι χαμηλό. Επομένως όταν συγκέντρωνα τις τιμές έψαχνα υπηρεσίες με ευρεία πρόσβαση (όχι π.χ. πιλοτικό δίκτυο 1Gbps στη Σουηδία) και όμοια τεχνολογία (όχι π.χ. Cable) χωρίς ογκοχρέωση όπου αυτό ήταν δυνατόν. 
Άλλωστε δεν είναι μόνο η Γαλλία! Και άλλες χώρες έχουν συνδέσεις xDSL με αντίστοιχες τιμές της τάξης των 1-2 € ανά Mbps!
Οι τιμές, οι οποίες μάλλον θα επισυναφθούν ως Παράρτημα στη διαμαρτυρία  βρίσκονται εδώ

----------


## PopManiac

@Zoro, το πλάνο είναι περίπου ως εξής: Καταλήγουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα σε ένα τελικό κείμενο, και μετά συζητάμε στρατηγικές για δημοσιοποίηση, πέρα βέβαια από την αποστολή της επιστολής σε αρμόδιους φορείς. Αυτά όλα είναι - προφανώς - συνάρτηση του χρόνου που θα πάρει να συγκεντρωθεί ένας αποτελεσματικός αριθμός υπογραφών.

@maik49 νομίζω πως το excelaki που έχει φτιάξει ο yiapap είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικό. Σκέφτομαι, πως θα ήταν καλό να μην αναφερόμαστε συγκεκριμένα σε εταιρείες σε χώρες, καλύτερα να δίνουμε ένα ανηγμένο μέσο όρο.  Εάν, τώρα, το πράγμα προχωρήσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό που φτάσει ο ΟΤΕ να υπεραμύνεται της πολιτικής του χαρακτηρίζοντας τα στοιχεία μας ως ψευδή ή υπερβολικά, μπορούμε να βγάλουμε και κάτι τέτοιο. Αν όμως έχεις το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να ετοιμάσεις κάτι, τα e-mails μας είναι διαθέσιμα και να είσαι βέβαιος πως τα στοιχεία που θα μας δώσεις θα αξιοποιηθούν κάπως.

Έτοιμο τελικό κείμενο υπολογίζω να έχει ανέβει μέχρι Τρίτη απόγευμα. Θα το έκανα απόψε αλλά βλέπω το Live8  :Whistling:

----------


## Nik0s

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ με το μαικ στο ότι πρέπει να προστεθούν στο excel πλήρη τα πακέτα προσφοράς και όχι μόνο με αναγωγή στο 1Mbps (εκτός και αν είναι ήδη έτσι)

Επίσης μιλώντας για δημοσιότητα καλό είναι να στείλουμε την επιστολή στη δημοσιογράφο της καθημερινής που έγραψε το άρθρο σχετικά με την κατάσταση του ελληνικού ADSL. Θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε το email της επικοινωνώντας με την εφημερίδα http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_...07/2005_124455. Επίσης συνεργάζομαι με τον τοπικό τύπο και θα μιλήσω με κάποιον εκδότη για σχετικές συμβουλές.

Τέλος πιστεύω ότι η επιστολή στην τελική της μορφή πρέπει να μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά και να αποσταλλεί σε κατάλληλους αποδέκτες στην Ε.Ε.

----------


## yiapap

Nik0s, Maik49- Με κάλυψε απόλυτα ο PopManiac. Το Excel περιέχει τα πακέτα (ταχύτητα σύνδεσης, μηniαία χρέωση) και *αναγκαστικά* την αναγωγή σε ταχύτητα 1Mbps. Αν ΔΕΝ υπήρχε η αναγωγή δε θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν συγκρίσεις αφου δεν είναι λίγοι οι ISP που ΔΕΝ προσφέρουν 1Mbps ή το προσφέρουν με ογκοχρέωση! Στο Excel, υπάρχουν ΚΑΙ τα links προς τις ιστοσελίδες όπου αναφέρεται το πακέτο και η τιμή.... Αλλά γιατί το περιγράφω;;; Ανοίξτε το βρε!   :Mad:  
Δυστυχώς η αναγωγή σε μέσο όρο ανά χώρα, όπως καταλαβαίνεται θα ήταν ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ δύσκολη! Για να βρω τα στοιχεία των 25 χωρών ξόδεψα πάνω από 4 ώρες, παρά το ότι πολλά από τα links υπήρχαν σε άλλο νήμα του ADSLgr. Οπότε σκεφτείτε αν χρειαζόταν να βρούμε ΠΟΙΟΙ είναι οι μεγάλοι ISP, πόσο χρεώνουν, ποια πακέτα είναι κοντά στα δικά μας δεδομένα κτλ.κτλ., πόσος χρόνος θα χρειαζόταν.

Αν πάντως κάποιος πιστεύει ότι σε κάποια χώρα είμαστε off μπορεί είτε με pm είτε με post να αναφέρει τις δικές του πηγές ώστε να διορθώσουμε τους αριθμούς.

Για τα Αγγλικά έχει ήδη συμφωνηθεί να κάνουμε μετάφραση και να αποσταλλεί στην Ε.Ε.

----------


## Sebu

Μολις εντοπισα αυτο στο ηλεκτρονικο περιοδικο του Πανεπιστημιου Πειραια.

http://www.topapi.gr/245f.html

Ενδιαφερον και περιμενω απο μερα σε μερα να ανεβασουν και το σχετικο κειμενο που τους εστειλα εγω για την προσπαθεια του adslgr.

Παντως απο οτι φαινεται δεν ειμαστε μονοι αν και η αντιστοιχη προσπαθεια του φοιτητη ειναι λιγο πιο χυμα μιας και αναφερεται μονο σε μαιλ παραπονων.
Τεσπα απο το τιποτα και αυτοι μαζευονται.

----------


## PopManiac

Sebu, επειδή το έχεις πάρει ζεστά και σε ευχαριστούμε, δεν ψάχνεις να βρεις το e-mail του συγγραφέα του άρθρου και να μιλήσεις άμεσα με τους editors του περιοδικού μπας και μπορέσουν να προβάλλουν περισσότερο την προσπάθεια; Χρειαζόμαστε minimum 300 υπογραφές, οπότε πρέπει να αρχίσουμε εντατικότερες προσπάθειες recruitment. Το τελικό κείμενο επιστολής θα είναι έτοιμο μεχρι αύριο, αλλά μπορείς ήδη να τους στείλεις αυτό που έχουμε έτοιμο εδώ, καθώς και να τους ενημερώσεις ακριβώς για το τι κάνουμε. Για ο,τιδήποτε άλλο στείλε μου mail και στο μεταξύ θα σου αποστείλλω και τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία επαφής...

----------


## Sebu

οκ θα το προσπαθησω αν και να ξερεις οτι ηδη εχει μπει καλοκαιρι και η εξεταστικη εχει τελειωσει.που σημαινει οτι αρκετοι φοιτητες και ενδεχομενα και ο συγγραφεας να την εχουν κανει για διακοπες.
παντως εγω θα προσπαθησω να βρω το μαιλ του.

----------


## yiapap

> Χρειαζόμαστε minimum 300 υπογραφές, οπότε πρέπει να αρχίσουμε εντατικότερες προσπάθειες recruitment. Το τελικό κείμενο επιστολής θα είναι έτοιμο μεχρι αύριο, αλλά μπορείς ήδη να τους στείλεις αυτό που έχουμε έτοιμο εδώ, καθώς και να τους ενημερώσεις ακριβώς για το τι κάνουμε. Για ο,τιδήποτε άλλο στείλε μου mail και στο μεταξύ θα σου αποστείλλω και τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία επαφής...


Δε νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός υπογραφών μπορεί και πρέπει να έχει minimum!
Αν μπορούμε να στείλουμε 1 email με 1 υπογραφή σαφώς και μπορούμε να στείλουμε 1 email με 50 υπογραφές!
Μη μας πιάνει το άγχος... Ακόμη δεν αρχίσαμε!!!

Νομίζω ότι πριν "δραστηριοποιηθούμε" πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να καταλήξουμε στην τελική μορφή του κειμένου και του συνοδευτικού (cover page), αλλιώς θα κυκλοφορήσουν διάφορες "εκδόσεις" πράγμα που νομίζω ότι είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ.
Όσο για τους τρόπους δραστηροποίησης, ας έχουμε τις τελικές εκδόσεις και το ξανασυζητάμε  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Συμφωνω με τον Γιαννη.Ας καταληξουμε πρωτα στο κειμενο για να μην μπευρδευτει ο κοσμος με διαφορες εκδοσεις,αναθεωρησεις και δε συμμαζευετε.
Απλως θα τους κραταμε ενημερους και θα τους οδηγουμε σε αυτο το λινκ προκειμενου να ειναι και αυτοι up to date και να μπορουν πλεον να το παρακολουθουν μονοι τους.
Το θεμα ειναι να δειξουμε στους απεξω αυτο το λινκ και αυτη την προσπαθεια.Οποιος θελει μετα κινητοποιειται αυτονομα ως ατομο και προχωραει στα καθεκαστα(απαντησεις-ερωτησεις σε αυτο το νημα,κατεβασμα της επιστολης,υπογραφες κτλ).

Εγω παντως τους ζητησα το μαιλ του συγκεκριμενου ατομου προκειμενου να ερθω σε επαφη μαζι του και να τον ενημερωσω για αυτη την προσπαθεια.Απο κει και περα ειναι δικο του-τους θεμα.

Δεν μπορουμε και ουτε θελουμε νομιζω να κανουμε παιδομαζωμα.

----------


## PopManiac

Τέλος πάντων, τα συζητάμε σε δεύτερο στάδιο. Στο μεταξύ *είχαμε μία σημαντική εξέλιξη στο θέμα διαμαρτυρίας ΟΤΕ* και αυτή σε επίπεδο Commission. Πριν από περίπου 1 1/2 μήνα είχα στείλει στη διεύθυνση προστασίας καταναλωτή της Commission επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας για πάγια ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχου περιεχομένου με αυτήν που ετοιμάζουμε. Το κείμενο της επιστολής καθώς και την απάντηση της Commission θα τα βρείτε  στο σχετικό post. Διαβάστε το και συνεχίστε τα σχόλια εκεί. (Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος mod ή admin να το κάνει ξεχωριστό thread με τίτλο Επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στην Commission για πάγια ΟΤΕ και απάντηση) 

Είχα ξεκινήσει να μιλάω για το θέμα εδώ αλλά ήμουν εντελώς  :Offtopic:  Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες!!!!!

----------


## PopManiac

*Λοιπόν, ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!* Βρίσκομαι στην πολύ ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω πως μετά από τις προσπάθειες και τη συμμετοχή πολλών μελών (και μη!!!!) του φόρουμ, έχουμε ένα τελικό κείμενο επιστολής. Την επιστολή θα τη βρείτε συνημμένη στο  πρώτο post του thread

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να το διαβάσετε και να σχολιάσετε *το συντομότερο δυνατό* για να προχωρήσουμε στην δέυτερη φάση, τη συγκέντρωση υπογραφών.

Ήδη επικοινώνησα με έναν από τους administrators του www.disability.gr και έτεινε ευήκοον ους για δημοσίευση σε κεντρικό σημείο του site. Αν δεν έχει κανείς αντίρρηση, αύριο θα του στείλω το κείμενο της επιστολής. Επίσης μας υποσχέθηκε την προώθηση της επιστολής και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο σε όλες τις επαφές που έχει στο address book του!

----------


## yiapap

Υπάρχουν κάποια μικροσυντακτικά σφάλματα τα οποία διορθώνω.

Κατά τα άλλα, αυτό δεν είναι επιστολή.
Είναι ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ!
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Sebu

Popmaniac μου φαινεται ξεχασες να την κανεις επισυναψη στο πρωτο ποστ και απλα την παραθετεις.  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

Sebu, εγώ την αφαίρεσα για να μπορούμε πιο εύκολα να κάνουμε edit τα ψιλολαθάκια και για να τη διαβάζουν πιο εύκολα οι επισκέπτες.

----------


## yiapap

Έτοιμο και το συνοδευτικό!
(προστέθηκε στο 1ο post)
PopManiac κοιμάσαι και η τύχη σου δουλεύει  :Wink:

----------


## euri

Κάποια τελευταία πραγματάκια, πριν πάω για ύπνο:

"Με τον πλέον εντονότατο τρόπο"  - αυτός θα ήταν να πηγαίναμε και να τα κάνουμε λαμπόγυαλο, και είναι και διπλή υπερβολή.  Επιμένω στο "να διαμαρτυρηθούμε έντονα""αισχροκερδείας"  να γίνει αισχροκέρδειαςΗ διακύρηξη από την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας δεν είναι πρόσφατη, είναι από την αρχή της σύστασής της, καθώς εναρμονίζεται με το e-Europe 2005."κατά τα προεκτεθέντα" να γίνει "σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω", αλλιώς παραείναι καθαρευουσιάνικο, σε σημείο κιτςΕπίσης στην τρίτη παράγραφο δεν μπορεί να λέει "Επίσης, εκμεταλλευόμεν*ος* τη θέση τ*ου* [...] *η* εταιρία ΟΤΕ ΑΕ [...]".  Αποφασίστε, είτε "εκμεταλλευόμενη τη θέση της η εταιρία" ή "εκμεταλλευόμενος τη θέση του ο ΟΤΕ"

----------


## yiapap

> Κάποια τελευταία πραγματάκια, πριν πάω για ύπνο:
> 
> "Με τον πλέον εντονότατο τρόπο"  - αυτός θα ήταν να πηγαίναμε και να τα κάνουμε λαμπόγυαλο, και είναι και διπλή υπερβολή.  Επιμένω στο "να διαμαρτυρηθούμε έντονα""αισχροκερδείας"  να γίνει αισχροκέρδειαςΗ διακύρηξη από την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας δεν είναι πρόσφατη, είναι από την αρχή της σύστασής της, καθώς εναρμονίζεται με το e-Europe 2005."κατά τα προεκτεθέντα" να γίνει "σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω", αλλιώς παραείναι καθαρευουσιάνικο, σε σημείο κιτςΕπίσης στην τρίτη παράγραφο δεν μπορεί να λέει "Επίσης, εκμεταλλευόμεν*ος* τη θέση τ*ου* [...] *η* εταιρία ΟΤΕ ΑΕ [...]".  Αποφασίστε, είτε "εκμεταλλευόμενη τη θέση της η εταιρία" ή "εκμεταλλευόμενος τη θέση του ο ΟΤΕ"


1. Done
2. Done
3. Done- νόμιζα ότι αναφερόταν στο forum που έγινε πριν μερικές εβδομάδες όπου έκανε την ίδια δήλωση ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός
4. Εμένα μ' αρέσει   :Razz:  
5. Κλασσικό πρόβλημα. Ο κατοχυρωμένος τίτλος είναι "Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδος Ανώνυμος Εταιρεία". Οπότε παίζει και το "Ο" και το "Η"... Φυσικά όχι στην ίδια πρόταση  :Wink:  Done (χμμμ ΟΤΕική Σύνταξη; )

----------


## euri

Οπότε μπορώ να πάω (σχεδόν) ήσυχος για ύπνο...εκτός από το φάντασμα του Αδαμάντιου Κοράη που θα με στοιχειώνει....   :Laughing:

----------


## tvelocity

Χμ... η άποψη μου είναι οτι πρέπει να αποφύγετε την αποστολή στοιχείοων σε .xls format... δεν μπορούν, ή δεν θέλουν, όλοι να διαβάσουν αρχεία σε .xls format. To .pdf είναι πιο αναγνωρισμένο.

----------


## yiapap

> Χμ... η άποψη μου είναι οτι πρέπει να αποφύγετε την αποστολή στοιχείοων σε .xls format... δεν μπορούν, ή δεν θέλουν, όλοι να διαβάσουν αρχεία σε .xls format. To .pdf είναι πιο αναγνωρισμένο.


Συμφωνώ, απλά τα έντυπα μέσα μπορούν πιο εύκολα να χρησιμοποιήσουν/αντιγράψουν/επεξεργαστούν το γράφημα των τιμών.
Και, μεταξύ μας, μιλάμε για ναθρώπους που δεν κινούνται επαγγελματικά στο χώρο... Οπότε το πιο διαδεδομένο εργαλείο είναι το MSExcel.
Από την άλλη, άνθρωποι που επιλέγουν συνειδητά να μην έχουν εγκατεστημένο MSExcel, όλο και κάποιο τρόπο έχουν να το ανοίξουν  :Wink:

----------


## tvelocity

> Συμφωνώ, απλά τα έντυπα μέσα μπορούν πιο εύκολα να χρησιμοποιήσουν/αντιγράψουν/επεξεργαστούν το γράφημα των τιμών.
> Και, μεταξύ μας, μιλάμε για ναθρώπους που δεν κινούνται επαγγελματικά στο χώρο... Οπότε το πιο διαδεδομένο εργαλείο είναι το MSExcel.
> Από την άλλη, άνθρωποι που επιλέγουν συνειδητά να μην έχουν εγκατεστημένο MSExcel, όλο και κάποιο τρόπο έχουν να το ανοίξουν


Όχι 100%, υπήρξε εφημερίδα που δεν δημοσίευσε αποτελέσματα (νομαρχιακών) εκλογών επειδή τα αποτελέσματα είχαν βγεί σε .xls!

----------


## euri

Τι το ψάχνετε;  Μπορεί να αποσταλεί και στις δύο μορφές (xls, pdf) και ο καθένας να χρησιμοποιήσει ό,τι θεωρεί καλύτερο (ή ξέρει να χειρίζεται   :Twisted Evil:  )

 :Offtopic:  
Μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα, κάποτε σε μια εταιρεία που δούλευα χρειάστηκε να κατεβεί ένα pdf από το Υπουργείο Γεωργίας σχετικά με ένα επιδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα.  Όσοι δοκίμαζαν να το ανοίξουν από τον εκάστοτε browser έλεγαν ότι κολλούσε...Τελικά ανέλαβα να το κατεβάσω εγώ, αλλά με δεξί κλικ και Save As...Ανακάλυψα ότι ο λόγος που "κολλούσε" ο browser ήταν το μέγεθος του pdf:  57 ΜΒ (Megabytes) για 15 περίπου σελίδες...με 64άρα ISDN...Τα τζιμάνια του Υπουργείου είχαν βάλει στην τελευταία σελίδα μια φωτογραφία, η οποία προφανώς ήταν ασυμπίεστη...και το pdf έκανε ώρες να κατεβεί...
 :Offtopic:

----------


## pajoee

Καλημέρα και από μένα,
Θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους ασχολήθηκαν και ασχολούνται με την συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια και κυρίως στους PopManiac και Yiapap. Προσωπικά δεν είμαι χρήστης ADSL εξαιτίας των απαράδεκτα υψηλών χρεώσεων αλλά παρακολουθώ αρκετά το forum προκειμένου να είμαι ενημερωμένος για τις εξελίξεις. Το μόνο που με στεναχωρεί είναι η πολύ μικρή συμμετοχή που βλέπω από τα μέλη της κοινότητας του ADSLgr.com σχετικά με το μάζεμα των υπογραφών. Δεν θέλω να αρχίσω να γκρινιάζω γι αυτό το λόγο μιας και πιστεύω ότι ο PopManiac και ο Yiapap έχουν οργανώσει πολύ καλά την προσπάθεια. Πιστεύω όμως ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι χρήστες και τα μέλη αυτού του forum θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι αν πλήρωναν έστω και 1 ευρώ λιγότερο για το internet. Δύο προτάσεις μόνο:
1) Μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνει μια συννενόηση του yiapap με τον Νεκτάριο έτσι ώστε να γίνει μια αναφορά στην αρχική σελίδα για μερικές μέρες?
2) Να στείλουμε το link αυτού του thread σε γνωστούς και φίλους εκτός ADSLgr??? Μπορεί οι πιο πολλοί να μην έχουν ADSL αλλά πιθανόν να τους ενδιέφερε να συμμετάσχουν σε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια.

Φιλικά,

Γιάννης.

----------


## Sebu

Επειδη ειδα το λινκ με τα στοιχεια

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16828

Και κατω κατω λεει

"Σημείωση: Κάποιες από τις παραπάνω τιμές είναι ΜΕ ΦΠΑ!!!"

Νομιζω οτι αν ισχυει οντως κατι τετοιο στο τελικο xls πρεπει να διορθωθει γιατι θα κατηγορηθουμε για ανακριβεια και ψευδη.
Θα πρεπει να ειμαστε ακριβεστατοι και ολα τα μεγεθη να αναγωνται στις ιδιες μοναδες(καθαρες τιμες ή τελικες τιμες με ΦΠΑ).
Διαφορετικα ειναι σαν να συγκρινουμε ντοματες με πατατες.

Το ξερω οτι δεν θα εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες οι τιμες αλλα αφου προκειται για την πρωτη επισημη κινηση πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να εχει τετοια ψεγαδια.

----------


## yiapap

> Το ξερω οτι δεν θα εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες οι τιμες αλλα αφου προκειται για την πρωτη επισημη κινηση πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να εχει τετοια ψεγαδια.


OK, αν θέλεις να ψάξεις πως λέγεται το ΦΠΑ στη Φινλανδία, πόσο είναι και αν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο πακέτο τα links είναι στο Excel αρχείο. 
Δυστυχώς όπως θα δεις δεν είναι τόσο απλό  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Μόλις μπήκα στο site, μετά από αρκετές ημέρες απουσίας λόγω διαβάσματος.

Φοβερή η κίνηση. Συγχαρητήρια στον PopManiac για τη σύνταξη της επιστολής και στον yiapap για τη συγκέντρωση των πολύτιμων στοιχείων διεθνών τιμών και την οργάνωση.

Μία παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω όσον αφορά το τελικό κείμενο.

Αναφέρεται ο ΟΤΕ ως "ΔΕΚΟ". Είναι ακόμη τέτοια επιχείρηση; Έχω την εντύπωση πως όχι.

[Επίσης δεν διάβασα όλο το thread (αύριο δίνω το τελευταίο μάθημα της περιόδου και δεν έχω χρόνο...). Κάπου αναφέρεται η τήρηση στοιχείων από δικηγόρο. Αυτός είναι ο αδερφός του Poths; (<-- Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε ευχαριστούμε για τη βοήθεια!)]

----------


## yiapap

> Αναφέρεται ο ΟΤΕ ως "ΔΕΚΟ". Είναι ακόμη τέτοια επιχείρηση; Έχω την εντύπωση πως όχι.


Εκ των πραγμάτων είναι γιατί διαχειρίζεται τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία όλης της χώρας. Επίσης γιατί έβαλε DSLAM στην Άνω Ραχούλα (μην ξεχνιόμαστε).
ΔΕΚΟ επίσης είναι τα λιμάνια, τα αεροδρόμια και γενικά όλες οι επιχειρήσεις τα τιμολόγια των οποίων ελέγχονται/διαμορφώνονται από το κράτος.

Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι άλλο ας μας πει.

ΥΓ. Ναι, ο Σταύρος, ο Poths bro.

----------


## frap

Μικρές παρατηρήσεις στο κείμενο που βλέπω μπροστά...




> Σας αποστέλλουμε την επιστολή αυτή ως χρήστες ευρυζωνικών  συνδέσεων ADSL με το Διαδίκτυο, διαμαρτυρόμενοι έντονα για την απαράδεκτη, αδικαιολόγητη*, και* ανεξήγητα υψηλή τιμή παροχής ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα οφειλόμενη στη καταχρηστική πολιτική που ασκεί η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. και την εκμετάλλευση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης της στην ελληνική αγορά, όσον αφορά την χρήση, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων αποκλειστικά από αυτήν.


Το , πριν από το "και" δεν χρειάζεται. Επιπλέον πρόκειται για μια τεράστια πρόταση. Μήπως να τη σπαγαμε σε δυο-τρεις μικρότερες; Είναι και η πρώτη παράγραφος...




> Συγκεκριμένα, εκμεταλλευόμενη την παραχωρημένη από το κράτος μονοπωλιακή θέση της στη συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, καθώς και τις νομικές ελλείψεις και τις λειτουργικές αδυναμίες που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε άλλη εταιρεία κατά την είσοδό της στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά, η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράτει μίσθιο από κάθε καταναλωτή για την ευρυζωνική σύνδεση έως τα Κέντρα της εταιρείας και παράλληλα *να* επιβάλλει αντίστοιχο μίσθιο σε κάθε ISP,  ουσιαστικά χρεώνοντας δύο φορές την  παροχή, τη δρομολόγηση δηλαδή από τον καταναλωτή έως το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, από όπου και αναλαμβάνει ο ISP. Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η σύνδεση αυτή γίνεται μέσω του απλου, τηλεφωνικού δικτύου (POTS/ISDN) για το οποίο η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράττει επίσης πάγιο.


Άλλη μία μεγάλη πρόταση και εδώ φαίνεται και το πρόβλημα ακόμη και στους συγγραφείς, το "να" δεν κολλάει...
Επίσης, νομίζω δεν στέκει το "παραχωρημένη από το κράτος μονοπωλιακή θέση στη συντήρηση ... ". Χωρίς το μονοπωλιακή είναι θαύμα.
Μήπως αντί για POTS να είχαμε PSTN; Ο ΟΤΕ πως το αναφέρει στα έγγραφά του;





> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, πως το ποσό που καταβάλλεται στον ΟΤΕ για μια σύνδεση μερικών χιλιομέτρων [...] Ενδεικτικά μόνο, αναφέρεται πως, οι μηνιαίες χρεώσεις ISPs για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ταχύτητας 1Mbps στη Γαλλία είναι 1,50�, στην Ιταλία 4,99 �, ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι 85,25 �. Στα 85,25� πρέπει να προστεθεί το προαναφερθέν πάγιο του ΟΤΕ,  το οποίο ανέρχεται στα 63,90 �, ανεβάζοντας το συνολικό μηναίο κόστος στα 149,15 � (!!!) [...]


Μήπως να καθιστούσαμε σαφέστερο το ότι οι χρεώσεις που παραθέτουμε εμπεριέχουν ΚΑΙ το κόστος της πρόσβασης μέσω aDSL αλλά ΚΑΙ το κόστος του feed;

Ακόμη σχετικά με την αναγωγή της χρέωσης στο 1Mbps να θυμίσω ότι δεν πρόκειται για ευθέως γραμμική σχέση... δλδ αν τα 10Μbps κάνουν 20Ε το 1 Mbps δεν κοστίζει 2Ε... Συνήθως η τετραπλάσια ταχύτητα χρεώνεται με διπλάσια τιμή... κάτι σαν sqrt(logos taxythtas) = logos timhs. Αλλά μπορεί να κάνο και λάθος.




> 3.	Στην αιτιολόγηση της μη εναρμόνισης των χρεώσεων σε σχέση με το μέσο μηνιαίο εισόδημα του Έλληνα (τιμαριθμική προσέγγιση), υποχρέωση την οποία έχει ως οργανισμός κοινής οφελείας (ΔΕΚΟ)


Είναι ακόμη ΔΕΚΟ ο ΟΤΕ έστω και ως ΑΕ ;




Φοβερή δουλειά, yiapap έχεις pm.

-K.

----------


## pelasgian

*frap* συμφωνώ μαζί σου, και σκέφτηκα να «καθαρίσω» λίγο το κείμενο




> Συγκεκριμένα, εκμεταλλευόμενη την παραχωρημένη από το κράτος μονοπωλιακή θέση της στη συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, καθώς και τις νομικές ελλείψεις και τις λειτουργικές αδυναμίες που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε άλλη εταιρεία κατά την είσοδό της στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά, η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράτει μίσθιο από κάθε καταναλωτή για την ευρυζωνική σύνδεση έως τα Κέντρα της εταιρείας και παράλληλα να επιβάλλει αντίστοιχο μίσθιο σε κάθε ISP, ουσιαστικά χρεώνοντας δύο φορές την παροχή, τη δρομολόγηση δηλαδή από τον καταναλωτή έως το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, από όπου και αναλαμβάνει ο ISP. Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η σύνδεση αυτή γίνεται μέσω του απλου, τηλεφωνικού δικτύου (POTS/ISDN) για το οποίο η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράττει επίσης πάγιο.
> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, πως το ποσό που καταβάλλεται στον ΟΤΕ για μια σύνδεση μερικών χιλιομέτρων ανέρχεται σε περίπου 80-90% της τιμής που χρεώνει ο ISP για τη σύνδεση προς όλον τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Σημειωτέον, πως η διάθεση των συνδέσεων απευθείας σε καταναλωτές αλλά κυρίως το υπερβολικό κόστος του παγίου αποτελεί Ελληνική πρωτοτυπία, όπως σαφέστατα παρουσιάζεται στον (επισυναπτόμενο στη παρούσα) πίνακα που αποτυπώνει κατόπιν έρευνας τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις χωρών της Ευρώπης και του υπόλοιπου κόσμου. Ενδεικτικά μόνο, αναφέρεται πως, οι μηνιαίες χρεώσεις ISPs για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ταχύτητας 1Mbps στη Γαλλία είναι 1,50€, στην Ιταλία 4,99 €, ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι 85,25 €. Στα 85,25€ πρέπει να προστεθεί το προαναφερθέν πάγιο του ΟΤΕ, το οποίο ανέρχεται στα 63,90 €, ανεβάζοντας το συνολικό μηναίο κόστος στα 149,15 € (!!!) επιβαρύνοντας τον Έλληνα καταναλωτή με ποσά πολλαπλάσια των αντιστοίχων της ΕΕ. 
> 
> Το γεγονός αυτό είναι παραδεκτό και από εκπρόσωπο της Διεύθυνσης Προστασίας Καταναλωτή της Επιτροπής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σε απάντηση της 4ης Ιουλίου 2005 σε σχετική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας μας για τα πάγια ΟΤΕ στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις. Προφανώς η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. μετακύλισε το κόστος πραγματοποίησης επενδύσεων όχι μέσω της αύξησης του μετοχικού της κεφαλαίου, αλλά μέσω της προαναφερθείσας τακτικής, που ασφαλώς δεν συνάδει με καμία ενδοκοινοτική ή εξωκοινοτική αρχή δικαίου.


Σε αυτό το τμήμα παράγραφο θέλουμε κυρίως να πούμε ότι:
1)το κόστος είναι μεγάλο σε σχέση με αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είναι
2)είναι μεγάλο σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη ευρώπη 
3)γνωρίζουμε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό και ΔΕΝ είναι τεχνικοί λόγοι αλλά διαχείριση 
4)η διεύθυνση προστασίας καταναλωτή της επιτροπής της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης συμμερίζεται την άποψή μας. 

Οπότε, λέω όμορφα και ωραία, να πούμε κάτι σαν και αυτό:

Σε μία παροχή υπηρεσίας, οι κύριες πτυχές της είναι το οικονομικό και η ποιότητα. Στον ΟΤΕ έχει ανατεθεί η αρμοδιότητα της συντήρησης του δικτύου το οποίο περιλαμβάνει και την εγκατάσταση ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Εάν κριθεί το έργο του στη βάση των τιμών και τη παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας, προκύπτει πασιφανώς και πέραν οποιασδήποτε λογικής αμφιβολίας ότι δεν επιτελεί σωστά το έργο του.

Πράγματι, αναφορικά με την οικονομική διάσταση του προβλήματος, στην Ελλάδα η παροχή των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο κοστίζει στο τελικό χρήστη πολλαπλάσια σε σύγκριση με άλλες χώρες. Αυτό προκύπτει από τον συνημμένο πίνακα. Ενδεικτικά το κόστος στη Γαλλία είναι €1.50 ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι €149.15 (€85.25 στον παροχέα και  63,90 € στον ΟΤΕ). (*)

Επιπροσθέτως, η παροχή των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο παρουσιάζει σοβαρά προβλήματα ποιότητας. Κατά τη γνώμη μας αυτά οφείλονται σε ελαττωματικό εξοπλισμό και αποσπασματική εγκατάσταση. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ότι η υπηρεσία δεν παρέχεται στις ταχύτητες που πρέπει, υπάρχουν μεγάλες ουρές αναμονής, ενώ η ευστάθεια και επίδοση του δικτύου μεταβάλλεται χρονικά. Ενδεικτικά η υπηρεσία 384Kbit/sec με θεωρητικό μέγιστο μεταγωγής τα 46Kbytes/sec παρουσιάζει ένα τυπικό μέσο όρο μεταγωγής γύρω στα 24kbytes/sec, ενώ υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες γύρω στα 34kbytes/sec. 

Η πηγή των προβλημάτων θα πρέπει να αναζητηθεί κατά τη γνώμη μας στις επιλογές της διοίκησης για τη προμήθεια εξοπλισμού από συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες ουσιαστικά δια αναθέσεως και χωρίς επαρκή ποιοτικό έλεγχο. Ο παραπάνω συνδυασμός δημιούργησε σειρά προβλημάτων τα οποία τόσο όσον αφορά το οικονομικό σκέλος αλλά και όσον αφορά τη ποιότητα μεταπήδησαν στους καταναλωτές. Αυτή την άποψη συμμερίζεται η Διεύθυνση Προστασίας Καταναλωτή της Επιτροπής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σε επιστολή της, την οποία και επισυνάπτουμε, αλλά και πρόσφατα δημοσιεύματα στο τύπο.


(*) καλά, στη Γαλλία πάγιο δε πληρώνουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;

----------


## yiapap

:Shocked:  
Μόλις έκανα login:
*26 νέα PM και ένα gmail*
Ποιος τους έφερε με το λεωφορείο;;;;;   :Laughing:  

Θα δω τις διορθώσεις μόλις ολοκληρώσω τη μεταφορά των υπογραφών. Μόνον υπόψιν ότι σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να γίνουν αλλαγές αφού το κείμενο έχει φύγει αυτούσιο σε πολλά site/email κτλ.
*
Άντε γερά*
(που θα έλεγε και ο kadronarxis)

----------


## Nik0s

Συμφωνώ με τον pelsgian, και επιμένω ότι αυτό το 1,5€ της Γαλλίας δεν φαίνεται ότι προκύπτει από αναγωγή αλλά ότι οι Γάλλοι παίρνουν 1Mbps με 1,5€. Καλύτερα δώστε ένα παράδειγμα μιας φτηνής σύνδεσης κοντά στο 1Mpbs. Επίσης επιμένω ότι είναι καλό να αναφερθούν οι τιμές της Τουρκίας που είναι μισές από της Ελλάδας παρότι οι Τούρκοι βγαίνουν στο Ίντερνετ από το ίδιο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο που ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει σε εμάς σε πολλαπλάσιες τιμές.

Εξάλλου όπως έχω αναφέρει πολλάκις, η αναγωγή στο Mpbs δεν έχει νόημα καθώς το 70% του συνολικού κόστους είναι ανεξάρτητο από το bandwidth. Για αυτό αν δείτε τις υπόλοιπες προσφορές των ίδιων ISPs θα δείτε ότι δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή.

π.χ. στην Αγγλία η nidram δίνει 512 για 23 λίρες και 2Mpbs για 26 λίρες, στην Ισπανία η wanadoo δίνει 1 Mpbs για 30€ και 2 Mpbs για 36€ κτλ.

Με την αναγωγή στην ουσία στηρίζουμε την πολιτική των ΟΤΕ και ISPs που μας ξυρίζουν για ελάχιστα Kbps περισσότερα.

----------


## pelasgian

Άμα είναι από αναγωγή το €1.5 ξεχάστε το, διότι θα μας προσάψουν τη κατηγορία ότι διαδίδουμε ψευδείς φήμες με τη πολύ απλή ερώτηση: «πού μπορώ να πάρω στη γαλλία αυτή τη σύνδεση;»

Επιπλέον, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η επιστολή μας θα πρέπει σαφώς να μην αφήνει αιχμές κατά του προσωπικού του οτε, παρά μόνο κατά της διοίκησης. ο λόγος είναι ότι η προσωπική μου απόψη κατόπιν συζητήσεως με τεχνικούς είναι θετική και πιστεύω ότι και ίδιοι έχουν πέσει θύματα ύποπτων διαγωνισμών και κακοδιαχείρησης. Σίγουρα ούτε αυτοί θα θέλαν να τρέχουν σαν τους μ....ς πέρα δώθε για να φτιάχνουν τα σκουπίδια που μοιάζει να τους δώσαν. 

Στο βαθμό που με αφορά, όταν κάτι στραβώνει φταίει πάντοτε η διοίκηση και δεν εγκρίνω την ηθική υπόσταση διοικήσεων που τα φορτώνουν στους εργαζομένους, ακόμα και αν οι εργαζόμενοι είναι ακατάλληλοι αφού η διοίκηση ορίζει ποιος θα προσληφθεί. Οι εργαζόμενοι θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται υπεύθυνοι μόνο αν χρησιμοποίησαν πλάγια μέσα για να βρεθούν στη θέση που κατέχουν.

----------


## Sebu

βλεποντας τα τελευταια ποστς και μιας και υπηρξε κοινοτοποιηση αρκετων ατομων πιστευω οτι ισως θα πρεπει να γινουν αρκετες διορθωσεις στο κειμενο.
ειναι καλη ιδεα τωρα που αρχισε να μαζευεται ο κοσμος να μην υπογραψει απλως ενα ξερο κειμενο αλλα να εκφρασει και τις αποψεις-ιδεες του οι οποιες ειναι πολυ σωστες στην πλειονοτητα των περιπτωσεων και να ενσωματωθουν στο αρχικο κειμενο.
ειναι καλο να υπαρξει μια ανταλλαγή απόψεων απο σκετες υπογραφές.

ισως μαλιστα θα επρεπε η κινηση ενημερωσης σε αλλα φορουμς-σελιδες να ειχε γινει με το αρχικο-πρωτο κειμενο,να περιμεναμε την δραστηριοποιηση και των υπολοιπων και τοτε μεσα απο προτασεις και αντιθεσεις να φταναμε στο τελικο κειμενο.

γνωμη μου παντα αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν μας πιεζει τοσο ο χρονος και οι αλλαγες που προτεινονται δεν θα αλλαξουν το υφος και τη δομη του κειμενου απλως θα ξεκαθαρισουν-τονισουν καλυτερα ορισμενα στοιχεια-σημεια με περισσοτερα επιχειρηματα.

Επισης δεν ξερω αν συμφωνουν οι admins-mods του φορουμ αλλα για καλυτερη ενημερωση επειδη αρκετα μελη του φορουμ πηγαινουν σε συγκεκριμενα subforums και ισως να μην ειναι ενημεροι για το τι γινεται,μηπως να στελνεται ενα αυτοματοποιημενο pm σε ολα τα μελη που να τους ενημερωνετε για την ολη προσπαθεια???Μια ιδεα ριχνω!!!

----------


## pelasgian

Το μοντέλο είναι open source. Οι οργανωτές δώσαν ένα κείμενο που «λειτουργεί» και οι χρήστες το λιμάρουν για να φύγουν οι κοφτερές γωνίες, να γίνει πιο «καθαρό» και να εκφράζει καλύτερα τους προσυπογράφοντες. 

Το μοντέλο μας είναι selling manager, όχι telling manager. Τώρα φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει οι οργανωτές να ξανασυναρμολογήσουν το κείμενο και να ξαναστείλουν στα mirror sites την νέα έκδοση που εμπεριέχει τα bug fixes. Μετά τη συναρμολόγηση, να κάνουμε και ένα bug fix report read me first αρχείο  :Mr. Green: 

Μήπως να το ανεβάζαμε στο sourceforge και να το βάζαμε με άδεια GNU GPL;  :Mr. Green: 

edit: και μια και πήξαμε στους πιγκουίνους σε αυτό το site, να κάνω και μία δήλωση τόνωσης ηθικού σε 133t: f3aR T3h P3ngu1N

----------


## yiapap

76 και τα pm/gmail έρχονται πιο γρήγορα απ' ότι πληκτρολογώ - και πληκτρολογώ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ!
Δυστυχώς πρέπει να λήψω για μερικές ώρες. Χρωστάω απαντήσεις I know.

Ευχαριστώ όλους και ειδικά τους Admin του ADSLgr για την προσπάθεια και τις συμμετοχές!

BRB!

----------


## vakalos

ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ...
ΔΥΟ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ....
1. Ενώ οι τιμές είναι (Είναι;; :Wink:    από τους PROVIDER ,τελικά το κείμενο είναι εναντίον του ΟΤΕ 
    ή θα έπρεπε να τα βάλουμε ενατίον των ελληνικων PROVIDER Fothnet, HOL OTENET κλπ
    ή θα έπρεπε να βρεθούν οι (ευρωπαϊκές ) τιμές από τις εταιρείες που παρέχουν την πρόσβαση adsl για να συγκρίνουμε και να τα βάλουμε με τον ΟΤΕ

2.Σαν κάτι παράξενο συμβαίνει με τις τιμές..
Δεν μπορεί ο Γερμανός να έχει 3,5 φορές ακρίβότερο ADSL από τον Γάλλο και συγχρόνως 10 φορές πιο φθηνό απόν Δανό....
ο Φιλανδός 7 φορές ακριβότερο ADSL από τον Σουηδό....
Κάτι στραβό συμβαίνει με την κατάσταση , κάτι μπερδεύει ο φίλος....
Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε  να ξεθηκωθούν οι Φιλανδοί και οι Δανοί αλλά και οι Γερμανοί σε σχέση με τους διπλανούς Γάλλους....
ΑΥΤΑ...
και περιμένω ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## yiapap

*Μερικές απαντήσεις:*
 Για το που χρειάζονται οι αριθμοί ταυτότητας με κάλυψε ο Pelasgian  Η αναγωγή στο 1Mbps είναι ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ. Εμένα ως Ευρωπαίο καταναλωτή δε με ενδιαφέρει να έχω ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ταχύτητα. Με ενδιαφέρει να έχω ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΗ ευρυζωνική σύνδεση. Και αξιοπρεπής είναι το 1Mbps. Αν κάποιος πάροχος μου δίνει 20Mbps, ακόμη καλύτερα! Αλλά πως θα συγκρίνω αυτή την τιμή με τις αντίστοιχες Ελληνικές; Τέλος πάντων, επειδή το θέμα της αναγωγής και των τιμών είχε ξανασυζητηθεί στο αντίστοιχο νήμα, παρακαλώ όποιον θεωρεί ότι τα στοιχεία είναι εσφαλμένα να το τεκμηριώνει. Δλδ και μένα μου φάνηκε απίστευτο ότι π.χ. στο Βέλγιο δε βρήκα provider που να μην έχει ογκοχρέωση... αλλά δε βρήκα, τι να κάνω; Αν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να βρει (με link!) ευχαρίστως να τα αντικαταστήσω. Ένας άλλος λόγος για τις διαφορές τιμών ανάμεσα σε χώρες ακόμη και της Δ.Ευρώπης... είναι ότι το XLS δεν είναι Έρευνα Αγοράς από την KPMG. Είναι κάτι που έκανα στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο. Που πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν άλλοι πάροχοι με καλύτερες τιμές που όμως είτε δεν ανακοινώνουν τις τιμές τους στις ιστοσελίδες τους, είτε... πιο πιθανών... δεν τους βρήκα. Επαναλαμβάνω, όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει... ελεύθερα. vakalos, όπως γράφει και το κείμενο η Ελλάδα έχει τη διεθνή πρωτοτυπία, ο πάροχος τηλεπικοινωνιών (telco) να μισθώνει απευθείας στον τελικό καταναλωτή. Οπουδήποτε αλλού γνωρίζω ο telco δίνει συνδέσεις απευθείας στους ISP κατόπιν εταιρικών συμφωνιών. Προφανώς αυτές οι τιμές δε δημοσιοποιούνται ώστε να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε. Η μόνη τιμή που μου μεταφέρθηκε, αλλά δεν μπορώ να διασταυρώσω είναι ότι η ΒΤ χρεώνει τους Άγγλους ISP 5GBP για ταχύτητες έως 2Mbps (χωρίς κλιμακούμενη χρέωση). Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν μπορώ να το διασταυρώσω.*<edit>*Το κείμενο σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν κινείται εναντίον των εργαζομένων του ΟΤΕ. Αν το διαβάσετε προσεκτικά δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ούτε υπόνοια γι αυτούς. Επομένως δε χρειάζεται σε ένα ήδη μεγάλο κείμενο να εξηγούμε γιατί δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες, γιατί δεν διαμαρτυρόμαστε και για τους ISP,  ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που δεν αναφέρεται στο κείμενο. Ας ολοκληρώσουμε με το καλό αυτή τη διαμαρτυρία, ας δούμε τα αποτελέσματα... και δόξα τω θεό (τι είπε;) υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ πράγματα για να κατευθύνουμε νέες διαμαρτυρίες   :Whistling:  
Επιστρέφω στην αναγωγή: Η μεθοδολογία είναι συγκεκριμένη. Μπορεί να μην είναι τέλεια, μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να έχουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία, αλλά αυτή είναι.
Αν υπάρχει ΑΛΛΗ μεθοδολογία η οποία μπορεί επί της ουσίας να ανατρέψει την επιχειρηματολογία, πείτε μου. Γιατί νομίζω ότι ΟΠΟΙΑ μέθοδο και να επιλέξει ο "άλλος" δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ περίπτωση να μειωθούν οι τεράστιες διαφορές  :Wink: 
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι το XLS έχει τις τιμές με τις ταχύτητες σύνδεσης ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΑ. Δεν πετάω ένα ξερό αριθμό Χ€/Mbps.
Για το κείμενο και τις αλλαγές θα επανέλθω  :Wink:

----------


## artlovergr

Yiapap Πόσοι έχουμε μαζευτεί ως τώρα πόσες υπογραφές υπάρχουν? εώς και τις 10 Ιουλίου θα συνεχίσουμε?

----------


## dantouan

Για δωσε μας αριθμο μελων yiapap...  :Question:

----------


## yiapap

O αριθμός μελών γίνεται συνεχώς edit στο 1ο post. Εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι τώρα που άρχισαν να έρχονται τα gmail θα ξεπεράσουμε τους 100 ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
Από Gmail ενημερώθηκα ότι το θέμα αναδημοσιεύεται και στο greektechforum
http://www.greektechforum.com/forums...read.php?t=852

----------


## yiapap

> Σε μία παροχή υπηρεσίας, οι κύριες πτυχές της είναι το οικονομικό και η ποιότητα. Στον ΟΤΕ έχει ανατεθεί η αρμοδιότητα της συντήρησης του δικτύου το οποίο περιλαμβάνει και την εγκατάσταση ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Εάν κριθεί το έργο του στη βάση των τιμών και τη παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας, προκύπτει πασιφανώς και πέραν οποιασδήποτε λογικής αμφιβολίας ότι δεν επιτελεί σωστά το έργο του.
> 
> Πράγματι, αναφορικά με την οικονομική διάσταση του προβλήματος, στην Ελλάδα η παροχή των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο κοστίζει στο τελικό χρήστη πολλαπλάσια σε σύγκριση με άλλες χώρες. Αυτό προκύπτει από τον συνημμένο πίνακα. Ενδεικτικά το κόστος στη Γαλλία είναι €1.50 ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι €149.15 (€85.25 στον παροχέα και  63,90 € στον ΟΤΕ). (*)
> 
> Επιπροσθέτως, η παροχή των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο παρουσιάζει σοβαρά προβλήματα ποιότητας. Κατά τη γνώμη μας αυτά οφείλονται σε ελαττωματικό εξοπλισμό και αποσπασματική εγκατάσταση. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ότι η υπηρεσία δεν παρέχεται στις ταχύτητες που πρέπει, υπάρχουν μεγάλες ουρές αναμονής, ενώ η ευστάθεια και επίδοση του δικτύου μεταβάλλεται χρονικά. Ενδεικτικά η υπηρεσία 384Kbit/sec με θεωρητικό μέγιστο μεταγωγής τα 46Kbytes/sec παρουσιάζει ένα τυπικό μέσο όρο μεταγωγής γύρω στα 24kbytes/sec, ενώ υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες γύρω στα 34kbytes/sec. 
> 
> Η πηγή των προβλημάτων θα πρέπει να αναζητηθεί κατά τη γνώμη μας στις επιλογές της διοίκησης για τη προμήθεια εξοπλισμού από συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες ουσιαστικά δια αναθέσεως και χωρίς επαρκή ποιοτικό έλεγχο. Ο παραπάνω συνδυασμός δημιούργησε σειρά προβλημάτων τα οποία τόσο όσον αφορά το οικονομικό σκέλος αλλά και όσον αφορά τη ποιότητα μεταπήδησαν στους καταναλωτές. Αυτή την άποψη συμμερίζεται η Διεύθυνση Προστασίας Καταναλωτή της Επιτροπής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σε επιστολή της, την οποία και επισυνάπτουμε, αλλά και πρόσφατα δημοσιεύματα στο τύπο.
> 
> 
> (*) καλά, στη Γαλλία πάγιο δε πληρώνουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;


1. Δεν κρίνουμε το έργο του ΟΤΕ. Περιμένουμε να μας κάνει μια κοστοστρεφή ανάλυση κόστους για να το κρίνουμε μετά.   :Innocent:  
2. Οι προμήθειες του εξοπλισμού είναι ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ θέμα που όμως εμάς ως καταναλωτές δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολεί. Το αν αυτές έγιναν σωστά και αξιοκρατικά θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί τους μετόχους της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. Αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι το υπερβολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας. Αν δοθεί κάποτε κοστολογική ανάλυση θα δούμε αν αυτό προκύπτει από μη συμφέρουσες προμήθειες εξοπλισμού.
3. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να αναφερθούν παραδείγματα ταχυτήτων, έστω και ενδεικτικά. Αφενός υπάρχει ο όρος του Unspecified Bit Rate που έχουμε συζητήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν, αφετέρου φίλε Πελασγέ, εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα να υπογράψω μια τέτοια επιστολή όταν το DUMeter τώρα που μιλάμε μου δείχνει 56ΚΒ/sec. Ναι, το ξέρω, είμαι από τους τυχερούς. Αλλά και έτσι ακόμη πως θα υπογράψω εγώ ένα κείμενο που δε θα με αντιπροσωπεύει;
4. Όχι, στις περισσότερες χώρες δεν υπάρχει θέμα ξεχωριστού παγίου. Πληρώνεις μόνο τις μηνιαίες χρέωσεις και κατά περίπτωση ένα τέλος εγκατάστασης/προμήθειας εξοπλισμού.

@frap, Οι αλλαγές σου περάσανε στο κείμενο. Άλλαξα λίγο παραπάνω τα περί ISP/ISP+Telco για να είναι πιο εμφανής ο συνδυασμός των χρεώσεων

----------


## pelasgian

> 1. Δεν κρίνουμε το έργο του ΟΤΕ. Περιμένουμε να μας κάνει μια κοστοστρεφή ανάλυση κόστους για να το κρίνουμε μετά.


Καλά, κρίνουμε το έργο του ΟΤΕ, αλλά κάνουμε πως δεν, διότι ... ;
(Δηλαδή, όταν βλέπει κανείς τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μηνυμάτων εδώ, δεν νομίζω ότι οι χρήστες περιμένουν καμιά κοστοστρεφή ανάλυση κόστους για να τους ... ξεχέσουν ή ότι διαμαρτυρόμαστε επειδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας έδωσε μερικά χαρτιά και μερικές εκθέσεις. Διαμαρτυρόμαστε γιατί είναι ακριβό, το παίρνουμε στο πάτωμε κάθε τρεις και λίγο και διότι από άποψη κατεβάσματος ακόμα και υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες είναι πότε έτσι, πότε γιουβέτσι, πότε κοκορέτσι. 




> 2. Οι προμήθειες του εξοπλισμού είναι ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ θέμα που όμως εμάς ως καταναλωτές δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολεί. Το αν αυτές έγιναν σωστά και αξιοκρατικά θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί τους μετόχους της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. Αυτό που μας απασχολεί είναι το υπερβολικό κόστος της υπηρεσίας. Αν δοθεί κάποτε κοστολογική ανάλυση θα δούμε αν αυτό προκύπτει από μη συμφέρουσες προμήθειες εξοπλισμού.


Οι ατυχείς επενδύσεις είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα το ατυχές «ξύλωμα» της τσέπης μας. Ο λόγος δεν που πήρε ο ΟΤΕ κινέζικα dslam είναι γιατί τους τα χάρισαν «να τα δούνε». Διαφορετικά πάλι σαβούρα που έχουν για ξόδεμα θα αγόραζαν από τη siemens. 




> 3. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να αναφερθούν παραδείγματα ταχυτήτων, έστω και ενδεικτικά. Αφενός υπάρχει ο όρος του Unspecified Bit Rate που έχουμε συζητήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν, αφετέρου φίλε Πελασγέ, εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα να υπογράψω μια τέτοια επιστολή όταν το DUMeter τώρα που μιλάμε μου δείχνει 56ΚΒ/sec. Ναι, το ξέρω, είμαι από τους τυχερούς. Αλλά και έτσι ακόμη πως θα υπογράψω εγώ ένα κείμενο που δε θα με αντιπροσωπεύει;


Μίλησα για μέσο όρο και μέση κατάσταση στη βάση αναφορών που υπάρχουν από χρήστες εδώ. Εξάλλου λέει και τη λέξη «ενδεικτικά» για αυτό το λόγο. 




> 4. Όχι, στις περισσότερες χώρες δεν υπάρχει θέμα ξεχωριστού παγίου. Πληρώνεις μόνο τις μηνιαίες χρέωσεις και κατά περίπτωση ένα τέλος εγκατάστασης/προμήθειας εξοπλισμού.


Η ερώτησή μου είναι: αν σου δώσω €1.5 θα μου φέρεις σύνδεση στη Γαλλία; 
Κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, διότι αυτό θα κάνουν αυτοί που θα πάρουν το γράμμα αν λέει τη παραμικρή ανακρίβεια.

----------


## yiapap

> Η ερώτησή μου είναι: αν σου δώσω €1.5 θα μου φέρεις σύνδεση στη Γαλλία; 
> Κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, διότι αυτό θα κάνουν αυτοί που θα πάρουν το γράμμα αν λέει τη παραμικρή ανακρίβεια.


Πελασγέ, τα παραπάνω από αυτό δεν τα σχολιάζω γιατί ως άτομο συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. Όμως όπως λες κι εσύ αν κάτι είναι ανακριβές δεν μπορούμε να το θέσουμε ως δεδομένο. Π.χ. είσαι 100% σίγουρος ότι τα ZTE είναι καλύτερα από τα Itrakom/Alcatel/Siemens? Πως το αποδεικνύεις.

Πάμε τώρα στην παραπάνω ερώτηση:
Επαναλαμβάνω: Δε μας ενδιαφέρει ως καταναλωτές η συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα. Αν οι ΟΤΕ/ISP είχαν 2Mbps πιθανά την αναγωγή θα την έκανα στα 2 Mbps. Στην ερώτησή σου λοιπόν θα σου απαντούσα ΟΧΙ, δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω 1Mbps με ακριβώς τον ίδιο τρόπο που δεν μπορώ να βάλω 1lt βενζίνη στο αυτοκίνητό μου για να δω πόσα χιλιόμετρα θα κάνω μέχρι να μείνω. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που όταν λέμε "Κατά μέσο όρο οι 15χρονοι ακούνε Ρουβά", "Το μέσο μηνιαίο εισόδημα είναι 800€", "η μέση τιμή θερμοκρασίας τον Ιούλιο είναι 32C".
Όμως έχεις να αντιπροτείνεις μια άλλη μεθοδολογία η οποία θα γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτή (δλδ θα προσφέρει ΑΜΕΣΑ συγκρίσιμα ποσά/ταχύτητες) *προς το συμφέρον του καταναλωτή* από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν τεχνική κατάρτηση; Αν δεν έχεις, άδικα το συζητάμε.

ΥΓ. Ακόμη και στα open source έρχεται μια στιγμή που οι lead developers λένε "αυτό το θέμα έχει κλείσει", ώστε να μπορεί όλη η κοινότητα να επικεντρωθεί σε άλλα σημεία. Νομίζω ότι το σημείο αυτό το έχουμε περάσει  :Wink:

----------


## frap

> *Μερικές απαντήσεις:*
> Επιστρέφω στην αναγωγή: Η μεθοδολογία είναι συγκεκριμένη. Μπορεί να μην είναι τέλεια, μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να έχουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία, αλλά αυτή είναι.


Ας την αναπτύξουμε τότε στο κείμενο, παράλληλα με μερικά απόλυτα νούμερα... Και ισως να ηταν καλύτερα να αποφύγουμε την ακραία ελάχιστη τιμή μου βρήκαμε στην Γαλλία και να παρουσιάσουμε στο κείμενο δύο-τρεις πιο "ενδιάμεσες" τιμές από κάπου αλλού.

-Κ.

----------


## PopManiac

Κοίτα εξελίξεις, σήμερα που δεν έχω ADSL και έχω μπει με dialup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aς όψεται η Οτενέτ που έχει "κόψει" το DSL στην Αθήνα! Εάν κάνει το ίδιο και για Θεσσαλονίκη , τότε θα πρέπει να υποψιαζόμαστε "ξένο δάκτυλο" στις προσπάθειές μας  :Twisted Evil: 

Με τη σειρά μου να *σας ευχαριστήσω όλους και όλες για την προσπάθειά σας* φαίνεται πως το πράγμα αρχίζει να αποκτά δυναμική. Αλλά μην επαφιόμαστε!

Είδαμε τις προτάσεις για διορθώσεις με το yiapap, και θα ήθελα να σας πω την άποψή μου:



> Η ερώτησή μου είναι: αν σου δώσω €1.5 θα μου φέρεις σύνδεση στη Γαλλία;
> Κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, διότι αυτό θα κάνουν αυτοί που θα πάρουν το γράμμα αν λέει τη παραμικρή ανακρίβεια.


*Πελασγέ*, οι αριθμοί που παρατίθενται είναι ανηγμένος υπολογισμός κόστους DSL ανά Mbit. Και έστω πως το παράδειγμα της Γαλλίας χτυπάει άσχημα, εάν προκύψει απάντηση ΟΤΕ η οποία θα αφορά το συγκεκριμένο ποσό των 1,5 € και θα λέει ακριβώς αυτό που ρωτάς ως devil advocatus η απάντησή μας είναι απλή (και την ανάφερε και ο yiapap):

Αυτό που απαιτούμε δεν είναι να το μειώσει στο 1,5€ αλλά να μας δώσει μία εξήγηση γιατί ο ΟΤΕ το έχει στα 40€! Τουλάχιστον, σε πρώτη φάση, προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε ως οργανωμένη κίνηση πολιτών *αυτό που κανονικά έπρεπε να κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ αλλά (όπως παραδέχεται η ίδια και η Ευρ. Επιτροπή) δεν είναι εξοπλισμένη θεσμικά!!!!!*. Ταράζουμε τα νερά και δίνουμε δημοσιότητα, αυτό κάνουμε, τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο...

Εννοείται βέβαια πως θέλουμε φθηνότερα πάγια, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι καλύτερη η στρατηγική της έμμεσης προσέγγισης που ακολουθούμε εδώ, καθώς βγάζουμε στη φόρα τις υπερχρεώσεις ΟΤΕ χωρίς απαραίτητα να φαινόμαστε ως μία ομάδα η οποία ζητάει κάτι για δικό της συμφέρον. Αντίθετα, και έτσι πρέπει, θέλουμε να μάθουμε γιατί μας χρεώνει αυτό που χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ.

Στην τελική βρε αδερφέ, μπορεί το DSL να το φέρνουν στο πλαίσιο ενός πιλοτικού προγράμματος σε συνεργασία με ΝΑΣΑ μέσω δορυφορικής σύνδεσης με Tau Ceti και interstellar relayers!!! Αλλά, διάβολε, ας μας το πούνε!!! Όταν, βέβαια, μιλάμε για το ακριβότερο DSL στην ΕΕ διαφαίνεται και η ανάγκη μείωσης. Αλλά μην την εκμαιεύουμε εμείς, ας αφήσουμε την επιστολή και τη δημοσιότητα to do the talking.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τις ταχύτητες, θα ήταν καλό να μιλήσουμε σε Β'φάση αλλά, let's keep our eyes on the ball, ήτοι ας επικεντρωθούμε τώρα στα πάγια που είναι κάτι που μας καίει και μπορεί να αλλάξει αμεσότατα, σε αντίθεση με την ποιότητα DSL όπου μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να ανταπαντήσει πως "κάνει προσπάθειες" για την όσο γρηγορότερη αναβάθμιση κλπ κλππ

ΥΓ.  :Offtopic:  Λειτουργώντας μετά από πολύ καιρό με dialup, βλέπω πως ώρες-ώρες το browsing είναι πολύ καλύτερο απ'ότι με DSL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dantouan

> πιστεύω ο αριθμός των συμμετεχόντων θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερος αν υπήρχε μια σελίδα με το κείμενο και από κάτω μια φόρμα υποβολής των στοιχείων (όνομα κτλ.) και θα αρκούσε η δημοσίευση από στόμα σε στόμα αυτής της σελίδας. Μαζί με έναν μετρητή δίπλα που θα έδειχνε πόσοι ήδη έχουν υπογράψει, νομίζω θα μάζευε πολύ μεγαλύτερα νούμερα.


Αν ο υπευθυνος δηλαδη ο yiapap θελει, νομιζω οτι ισως μπορει να παραταθει ο χρονος για τις υπογραφες...

----------


## yiapap

Κύριοι και (λιγοστές) κυρίες,
Δεν είναι θέμα υπευθύνου. Είπαμε έχουμε "distributed non-democratic model". Ένα πράγμα σαν τις κυψέλες του Μπιν.
Το deadline εξαρτάται από μια σειρά περιστάσεων.
Νο.1 και βασικό: Ο ρυθμός εισροής νέων υπογραφών. Αν, όπως σήμερα έχουμε 100 υπογραφές την ημέρα, σαφώς και δε θα σταματήσουμε
Νο.2 Η ροή των ειδήσεων. Αν αύριο έχουμε έναν νεό Βαβύλη/Μέτοχο/ΦΠΑ/Eurovision/Whatever θα εκτιμήσουμε ξανά την ημερομηνία.

----------


## dantouan

> Δεν είναι θέμα υπευθύνου. Είπαμε έχουμε "distributed non-democratic model"


Λαθος εκφραση, ισως επρεπε να χρησημοποιησω την λεξη "ομαδα συντονισμου" sorry...

----------


## PopManiac

οι προθεσμίες που βάλαμε ήταν ενδεικτικές, και προφανώς συνάρτηση της συμμετοχής. με το ρυθμό εισροής προσυπογραφόντων που έχουμε δεν βλέπω το λόγο να "κλείσει" το θέμα με την αποστολή του κειμένου στις ενδεικτικές αναγραφόμενες ημερομηνίες. 

υπάρχουν όμως και αντικειμενικοί περιορισμοί όπως το γεγονός πως δεν πρέπει να "πιάσουμε" αύγουστο γιατί αφενός δεν θα βρούμε κανέναν εκπρόσωπο των μμε και - αφετέρου - και να δωθεί δημοσιότητα θα θαφτεί στα "μπάνια του λαού"...

----------


## George978

2 ενστασεις ως προς την αφισα.

1.απαραδεκτη η επιλογη της , μου θυμιζει στρατολογηση και ειναι αποκρουστικη
2.αναφερεται σε ελληνες ή ξενους , γιατι τα αγγλικα προφανως ειναι για να τα διαβαζουν οι αγγλοι. δλδ ελεος ρε δε μπορειτε ναφτιαξετε μια αφισα ομορφη και να εχει το μυνημα στα ελληνικα ωστε να γινει μια ευρεια διαδοση του μυνηματος ?

----------


## gargar

διαβάζοντας το 1,5€ για 1mbps γραμμή στη Γαλλία μου έπεσε το σαγόνι. Ωστόσο είπα να το κοιτάξω με τα φτωχά μου γαλλικά να δω τι γίνεται. Το αποτέλεσμα? δείτε και κλάψτε!!! http://www.cherchons.com/cgi/cgi.cgi...&dossierId=272
20Mbps γραμμή με 14,90€ (μέσω δικων τους κόμβων) δίνουν οι isp στη Γαλλία!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
Η France Telecom (ο αντίστοιχος δικός μας) ακατανόμαστος είναι η πιο ακριβή και δίνει 8mbps με 29,90€ με απεριόριστες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις εντός Γαλλίας!!!!
είπατε τίποτα???  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Delios64bit

> διαβάζοντας το 1,5€ για 1mbps γραμμή στη Γαλλία μου έπεσε το σαγόνι. Ωστόσο είπα να το κοιτάξω με τα φτωχά μου γαλλικά να δω τι γίνεται. Το αποτέλεσμα? δείτε και κλάψτε!!! http://www.cherchons.com/cgi/cgi.cgi...&dossierId=272
> 20Mbps γραμμή με 14,90€ (μέσω δικων τους κόμβων) δίνουν οι isp στη Γαλλία!!!!    
> Η France Telecom (ο αντίστοιχος δικός μας) ακατανόμαστος είναι η πιο ακριβή και δίνει 8mbps με 29,90€ με απεριόριστες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις εντός Γαλλίας!!!!
> είπατε τίποτα???



Αυτο είναι το δείγμα του σωστού ανταγωνισμού και απο οτι γνωρίζω φαίνεται να είναι και υγιής. Μακαρι με διαμαρτυρίες και υπογραφές να γινόταν κάτι... προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι το προβλημα είναι αλλού και δεν λύνεται ετσι

Καλή τύχη λοιπόν!  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## dantouan

> εγινέ ενα μικρο σπλιτ, θα παρακαλούσα να μην ξαναγινουν ερωτήσεις σχετικά με αρ, ταυτότητας κλπ, έχουν απαντήθει.
> 
> παρακαλώ διαβάστε το νήμα απο την αρχή πριν προσθέσετε κάτι



Tα δυο θεματα ενωθηκαν και παλι, οι αποριες καλο θα ηταν να δεχονται απαντησειςι....

----------


## artlovergr

> διαβάζοντας το 1,5€ για 1mbps γραμμή στη Γαλλία μου έπεσε το σαγόνι. Ωστόσο είπα να το κοιτάξω με τα φτωχά μου γαλλικά να δω τι γίνεται. Το αποτέλεσμα? δείτε και κλάψτε!!! http://www.cherchons.com/cgi/cgi.cgi...&dossierId=272
> 20Mbps γραμμή με 14,90€ (μέσω δικων τους κόμβων) δίνουν οι isp στη Γαλλία!!!!    
> Η France Telecom (ο αντίστοιχος δικός μας) ακατανόμαστος είναι η πιο ακριβή και δίνει 8mbps με 29,90€ με απεριόριστες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις εντός Γαλλίας!!!!
> είπατε τίποτα???


gargar όλα αυτά καλά εσύ υπόγραψες μπας και γίνουμε Γαλλία?

----------


## yiapap

*200+ Συμμετοχές!!!*
Πάνω από 100 μόνο το τελευταίο 24ωρο
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## frap

> Συγκεκριμένα, εκμεταλλευόμενη την παραχωρημένη από το κράτος θέση της στη συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου *ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων*, καθώς και τις νομικές ελλείψεις και τις λειτουργικές αδυναμίες[...]


Αυτό τώρα το είδα...
Στον ΟΤΕ έχει παραχωρηθεί η συντήρηση και λειτουργία του καλωδιακού δικτύου, του τοπικού βρόχου. Δεν υπάρχει παραχωρημένο δίκτυο ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων. Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε κάπως έτσι;




> Συγκεκριμένα, εκμεταλλευόμενη την παραχωρημένη από το κράτος θέση της στη συντήρηση και λειτουργία του τοπικού βρόχου, καθώς και τις νομικές ελλείψεις και λειτουργικές αδυναμίες  που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε άλλη ανταγωνιστική εταιρεία κατά την είσοδό της στη αγορά παροχής ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. εισπράτει μίσθιο από κάθε καταναλωτή για την ευρυζωνική σύνδεση έως τα Κέντρα της εταιρείας και παράλληλα επιβάλλει αντίστοιχο μίσθιο σε κάθε ISP. Ουσιαστικά ο καταναλωτής χρεώνεται δύο φορές, άμεσα και έμμεσα μέσω του ISP, για τη δρομολόγηση των δεδομένων του έως το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, από όπου και αναλαμβάνει ο ISP. Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η σύνδεση αυτή [...]


Άδραξα επίσης την ευκαιρία να σπάσω την πρόταση σε δύο μικρότερες... 
Άλλες γνώμες;

-Κ.

----------


## PopManiac

Ενδεχομένως να συμφωνώ με την αλλαγή του "ευρυζωνικών συδέσεων", με μία επιφύλαξη:

Επειδή το κείμενο θα πάει και παραέξω (ΜΜΕ κλπ) και για να μη δώσουμε πολυ τεχνικό mumbo-jumbo, θα ήταν καλύτερο αν λέγαμε



> Συγκεκριμένα, εκμεταλλευόμενη την παραχωρημένη από το κράτος θέση της στη συντήρηση και λειτουργία του δικτύου *παροχής ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων*


.

Βασικά, αυτό που ήθελα να πω ήταν πως ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο gatekeeper στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ Ελληνικό όρο ομοίου περιεχομένου χωρίς να ακουστεί κάτι αστείο (Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο "φύλακας"... !!!!!)

----------


## dantouan

> 200+ Συμμετοχές!!!
> Πάνω από 100 μόνο το τελευταίο 24ωρο


Καλο θα ειναι να παραταθει ο χρονος υποβολης των αιτησεων...

----------


## PopManiac

> Καλο θα ειναι να παραταθει ο χρονος υποβολης των αιτησεων...


Λοιπόν, *προτεινόμενη ημερομηνία επίδοσης επιστολής: Παρασκευή 15/7*. Μην ξεχνάτε πως είμαστε σε λίγο περίεργη περίοδο και μετά τις 25 Ιουλίου όλοι θα εξαφανιστούν για διακοπές. Στόχος μας είναι να μη θαφτεί το θέμα στα "μπάνια του λαού" τον Αύγουστο. Αν υπάρξει κάποια δημοσιότητα, να το έχουμε πετύχει μέχρι τέλη Ιουλίου.

Ούτως ή άλλως θα υπάρξουν follow-ups και η συλλογή υπογραφών θα συνεχιστεί... 

Το θέμα είναι πως αν είναι να γίνει κάτι πριν τον Αύγουστο θα πρέπει να έχουμε κινηθεί το αργότερο μέχρι τα τέλη της επόμενης εβδομάδας...

----------


## frap

> Επειδή το κείμενο θα πάει και παραέξω (ΜΜΕ κλπ) και για να μη δώσουμε πολυ τεχνικό mumbo-jumbo, θα ήταν καλύτερο αν λέγαμε.


Ναι, αλλά έτσι δίνουμε στον ΟΤΕ πάτημα να απορρίψει το επιχείρημά μας επειδή δεν ακριβολογούμε. Εκφράσεις τύπου "τοπικός βρόχος" χρησιμοποιεί και ο ΟΤΕ στις ανακοινώσεις του.




> Βασικά, αυτό που ήθελα να πω ήταν πως ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο gatekeeper στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ Ελληνικό όρο ομοίου περιεχομένου χωρίς να ακουστεί κάτι αστείο (Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο "φύλακας"... !!!!!)


Mήπως τότε ότι λόγω θέσης, μεγέθους και προϊστορίας ο ΟΤΕ είναι αυτή την στιγμή ο μόνος ικανός να παρέχειι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις ανά την Ελληνική επικράτεια και εκμεταλλεύεται την θέση ισχύος που κατέχει απαιτώντας μίσθια... κλπ κλπ... χμμ; Κάπως έτσι;

-Κ.

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι, αλλά έτσι δίνουμε στον ΟΤΕ πάτημα να απορρίψει το επιχείρημά μας επειδή δεν ακριβολογούμε. Εκφράσεις τύπου "τοπικός βρόχος" χρησιμοποιεί και ο ΟΤΕ στις ανακοινώσεις του.


frap συμφωνώ. Μάλιστα έκανα edit το 1ο post για να το αλλάξω.
Όταν το άλλαξα και το διάβασα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ο Χ δημοσιογράφος και ο Υ βουλευτής.
Αν από την 2η (1η ουσιαστικά) παράγραφο αρχίσει να έχει απορίες, έχω ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αμφιβολία ότι θα συνεχίσει προσεκτικά το διάβασμα.
Άρα τελικά (και χωρίς συνεννόηση) συμφωνώ με τον Popmaniac  :Wink:

----------


## sv2bbi

Είναι δυνατόν να καθυστερήσουμε λίγες ημέρες την αποστολή των υπογραφών για να προλάβω και εγώ να ειδοποιήσω τους επισκέπτες και τα μέλη του www.DISABLED.GR που πολλοί και πολλές χρησιμοποιούν adsl γραμμές.

Αυτή η διαμαρτυρία είναι πολύ σημαντική επειδή το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο είναι υπερβολικά αναξιόπιστο και αργο. Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να ήταν μόνο το «γρήγορο» ίντερνετ. Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο επειδή αυτή η κακή κατάσταση στο ίντερνετ υπονομεύει την ανθρώπινη δημιουργικότητα και στο τέλος οι Έλληνες εάν θέλουν να έχουν μια σοβαρή διαδικτυακή παρουσία καταφεύγουν στη φιλοξενία στο εξωτερικό.

Και εμείς πληρώνουμε για hosting σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού επειδή στην Ελλάδα οι αντίστοιχες εταιρείες δεν δέχονται βαριά σάϊτ σαν το www.DISABLED.GR και βέβαια οι τιμές που χρεώνουν είναι υπερβολικά ακριβές, ενώ από ασφάλεια είναι χάλια.

Εντός των επόμενων ημερών, μάλλον αύριο, προειδοποιήσω τους συνδρομητές του ηλεκτρονικού μας περιοδικού http://newsletter.disabled.gr για την καμπάνια, γι' αυτό μη βιαστείτε να τελειώσει.

Χαιρετισμούς, Νίκος.
www.DISABLED.GR

----------


## yiapap

Γειά σου Νίκο.
Η προθεσμία ήδη παίρνει αναβολή έως τις 15 Ιουλίου, κυρίως επειδή ο ρυθμός συγκέντρωσης των υπογραφών είναι διαρκώς αυξανόμενος χάρην της συμβολής πολλών δικτυακών τόπων, αλλά και απλών ανθρώπων που με τα email τους έχουν καταφέρει να δημοσιοποιήσουν την προσπάθειά μας σε μεγάλη μερίδα του Ελληνικού Διαδικτύου.

Υπόψιν ότι ο τρόπος υποβολής συμμετοχών έχει αλλάξει, πλεόν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να συμπληρώνουν τα στοιχεία του στην online φόρμα συμμετοχής

ΥΓ. 230 and counting. Πάμε για 300 μέχρι αύριο το πρωί!
ΥΓ2. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω λογαριασμό SSL για την online φόρμα. Όποιος νομίζει ότι τα στοιχεία του δεν πρέπει να περάσουν από απλό HTTP πρωτόκολλο μπορεί να μου στείλει απευθείας κρυπτογραφημένο email στη διεύθυνση yiapapΑΤgmail.com. Αν χρησιμoποιεί private key, θα χρειαστεί να μου στείλει το δημόσιο κλειδί του  :Wink:

----------


## toro

Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την πρωτοβουλία και για την παράταση στις υπογραφές - μόλις τώρα είδα το θέμα αφού ήμουν εκτός διαδικτύου για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, θα το διαδώσω και σε κάποιους συναδέλφους που σίγουρα το αγνοούν.

Εφόσον μάλιστα κάποιοι από τους οποίους θα ενημερώσω σχετικά είναι ξένοι συνεργάτες/συνάδελφοι εργαζόμενοι στην ελλάδα και χρήστες Dsl, είμαι πρόθυμος να μεταφράσω την επιστολή στα αγγλικά για να μπορέσουν και αυτοί να συμπαρασταθούν. αν κριθεί ότι η μετάφραση της επιστολής στα αγγλικά μπορεί να βοηθήσει γενικότερα, το κείμενο θα είναι στην διάθεσή σας  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> είμαι πρόθυμος να μεταφράσω την επιστολή στα αγγλικά για να μπορέσουν και αυτοί να συμπαρασταθούν. αν κριθεί ότι η μετάφραση της επιστολής στα αγγλικά μπορεί να βοηθήσει γενικότερα, το κείμενο θα είναι στην διάθεσή σας


toro πιστευω οτι η μεταφραση του κειμενου στα αγγλικα θα ενδιαφερει τον popmaniac και τον yiapap εαν στους αποδεκτες της επιστολης συμπεριλαβουν τις αντιστοιχες υπηρεσιες της Κομισιον.Καλυτερα λοιπον να ερθεις σε συνενοηση με εναν απο τους δυο μεσω pm.

Καλυτερα με τον popmaniac γιατι ο yiapap τελευταια εχει πηξει στο pm   :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Στην ΕΕ ναι αλλά πόσο σίγουρο είναι ότι είναι σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο?
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα *άψογο*!    Μόλις υπέγραψα και εγώ ...


Είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν είναι το πιο ακριβό σε διεθνές επίπεδο.
Σα να το βλέπω στο μυαλό μου
Δημοσιογράφος: "Μα κύριοι το ποιο ακριβό σε ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ;"
Spokesperson: "Ναι, έχετε δίκιο... Η ΖΙΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΕ έχει ακριβότερο"

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλουν να μπουν σε τέτοιου είδους αντιπαραθέσεις;  :Wink: 

ΥΓ.* 300 all και ΔΕΝ ξημέρωσε!*
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## yiapap

Επίσης:
Τοro & everybody:
Και εγώ και ο PopManiac είμαστε σε θέση να μεταφράσουμε το κείμενο και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι θα το μεταφράσουμε για να (ξανά)βάλουμε την Commission στη διαδικασία.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να το μεταφράσει και έχει το background (τεχνικό/γλωσσικό) go right ahead!
Είπαμε το μοντέλο είναι distributed! Το localisation είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ ότι μπορεί να γίνει... "εξωτερικά"
 :Thumb Dup: 

Μεταφράστε το και στείλτε το με mail στον PopManiac ή σε μένα!!!

Keep up the good work everybody!

----------


## pelasgian

> Επίσης να είναι πιασιάρικο... να κάνει πάταγο... να το σχολιάζουν όλοι... να...


Λοιπόν, να δείχνει κοντινό πλάνο ένα ωραίο γυναικείο πισινό που να έχει με τατού επάνω «χρήστες ADSL», στο άλλο κωλομάγουλο να έχει ένα τριχωτό χέρι που να το σφίγγει γερά και να γράφει «ΟΤΕ».

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

υπεγραψα και εγω. προσπαθειες εχουμε κανει απειρες. ελπιζω αυτη κατι να πετυχει αν και ισως επρεπε να γινει απο σεπτεβριο ωστε να μαζευτουμε πιο πολλοι. 
καλη μας τυχη!

----------


## BadCluster

πολλά μπράβο στο παιδιί που την έφτιαξε.

----------


## No-Name

Aυτό που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι πως υπάρχει μεγάλη απήχηση στο θέμα των υπογραφών.Έχω το www.nethome.gr/adsl ανοιχτό και κάνω refresh ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα κ έχω παρατηρήσει πως ανα 5λ σχεδόν έχοθν δηλωθεί άλλα 3 με 4 στοιχεία.Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τόσο πανικό, αν και υπάρχουν αρκετοί που πιστεύουν πως δεν θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα εγώ επιμένω και ευελπιστώ πως θα ακουστούμε γερά.Μάκαρι μέχρι το deadline να έχουν μαζευτεί καμιά 1000 άτομα.

----------


## yiapap

*Η συνομιλία spikes & sdikr μεταφέρθηκε στο Τιμες ΟΤΕ... αλήθειες και ψέματα
by yiapap 8/7/ 19.11*

----------


## Spikes

Βρε Yiapap το τελευταίο μήνυμα ήταν σχετικό με το θέμα!
Απορία καταναλωτή τις τιμές παγίων της Vivodi της θεωρείται φυσιολογικές και δεν πρέπει να τίς εξετάσουμε ή στόχος της παρούσας διαμαρτυρίας θα παραμείνει αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ? Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το κόστος των ευρυζωνικών συνολικά ή κάπου κάνω λάθος!????

----------


## yiapap

Spikes θα το πω ΑΛΛΗ μια φορά.

Αυτή είναι η διαμαρτυρία.
Δε συγκρίνω τον ΟΤΕ με τη Vivodi. Συγκρίνω την κατάσταση του ADSL στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.
Όπως λέει και το κείμενο θεωρούμε τον ΟΤΕ ως έναν από τους βασικούς υπαίτιους γι αυτή την κατάσταση. Δεν είναι ο μόνος; ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και δεν είναι ο μόνος!
Όμως αυτή είναι η διαμαρτυρία στην οποία εγώ, ο popmaniac, o euri, o pelasgian και ΤΟΣΟΙ άλλοι σε αυτό και άλλα fora έχουμε επενδύσει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ώρες! Όποιος θέλει την υπογράφει, όποιος θέλει ξεκινά μια καινούργια διαμαρτυρία με κατεύθυνση τη Vivodi ή τους ISP.
Θα είμαι ο 1ος που θα σου στείλει PM.  :Wink: 

*Δε θα μείνει άλλο τέτοιο μήνυμα.
Φιλικα,
Γιάννης*

<edit>
Για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση: Όταν αναφέρομαι στον ΟΤΕ, εννοώ τη διοίκησή του  και το αρμόδιο υπουργείο. Όχι τον υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ που τελικά πληρώνει τη νύφη για τις επιλογές άλλων!

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

Ole!
αντε στο μετωπο :ρ
(7 μηνες μεχρι τοτε ακομα ακριβα θα ειναι  :Sad:  )

----------


## kokoyroy

βασικά δεν γνωρίζω αν γινεται να συγκρίνουμε τις τιμές άλλων χωρών με την ελλάδα...

----------


## yiapap

*Ανακοίνωση:*
Έγινε αλλαγή στο κείμενο. Συγκεκριμένα η παράγραφος που έλεγε:



> Σας υπενθυμίζουμε επίσης, πως η χώρα μας έχει παραπεμφθεί στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο του Λουξεμβούργου *γι αυτήν την αδυναμία* εναρμόνισης της Ελληνικής αγοράς ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, και κατ’ επέκταση της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών, στα αντίστοιχα πρότυπα και πρακτικές της ΕΕ, όπως καθορίζονται από τις σχετικές Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες.


Άλλαξε σε



> Σας υπενθυμίζουμε επίσης, πως η χώρα μας έχει παραπεμφθεί στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο του Λουξεμβούργου *για την αδυναμία* εναρμόνισης της Ελληνικής αγοράς ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, και κατ’ επέκταση της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών, στα αντίστοιχα πρότυπα και πρακτικές της ΕΕ, όπως καθορίζονται από τις σχετικές Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες.

----------


## satel

μετά από μια εβδομάδα απουσίας από τα διαδικτυακά και μη πράγματα δηλώνω εντυπωσιασμένος. όταν έστειλα τα στοιχεία μου πίστευα ότι τα 500 ονόματα ήταν απίστευτα άπιαστα. τώρα τα βλέπω να έχουν ξεπεραστεί και ο ρυθμός τους να αυξάνεται. μπράβο σε όλους.

----------


## skoulinx

πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να του δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο.
ειδικά με την καινούρια φόρμα πιστεύω ότι έγινε πιο απλό για όλους μέσα κι έξω απο το φόρουμ να  συμμετάσχουν.
*πάμε γερά παιδιά, θα φέρουμε κι άλλους*

----------


## sdikr

Οι συμετοχές αυτή την στιγμή ειναι 704 !!!   αυτό  χωρίς να έχουν μπεί οι συμετοχές που δεν σταλθήκαν μέσω τις online φορμας,   

Συντόμα στους 1000!!  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

Μια "αγγαρεία"  για όσους γνωρίζουν ξένες γλώσσες,

Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε προσβαση στις τιμές του ΟΤΕ.ΑΕ  μέσω της σελίδας του,  τα λιγα μου αγγλικά φτάνουν για να δώ τι γίνεται με την Bt,  
Θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει κάτι στης σελίδες πχ του Σουηδικού, Γερμανικού κλπ  ΟΤΕ  αν κάποιος μπορείς να μας μεταφράσει τα στοιχεία

----------


## satel

> Μια "αγγαρεία"  για όσους γνωρίζουν ξένες γλώσσες,
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε προσβαση στις τιμές του ΟΤΕ.ΑΕ  μέσω της σελίδας του,  τα λιγα μου αγγλικά φτάνουν για να δώ τι γίνεται με την Bt,  
> Θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει κάτι στης σελίδες πχ του Σουηδικού, Γερμανικού κλπ  ΟΤΕ  αν κάποιος μπορείς να μας μεταφράσει τα στοιχεία



Μπορώ εγώ εύκολα μια που υπάρχει και χρόνος και διάθεση αλλά τα επίσημα site ποια είναι;

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορώ εγώ εύκολα μια που υπάρχει και χρόνος και διάθεση αλλά τα επίσημα site ποια είναι;


πες μου Γλώσσα,  :Wink:

----------


## satel

Μπορώ αγγλικά και σουηδικά. Γερμανικά ναι αλλά όχι άμεσα κανα δυο μέρες για να χώσω ένα φίλο.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορώ αγγλικά και σουηδικά. Γερμανικά ναι αλλά όχι άμεσα κανα δυο μέρες για να χώσω ένα φίλο.


Γερμανική  http://www.dtag.de/



Sweden  

http://www.nada.kth.se/~sam/Telecom/sweden.html

http://www.itsweden.com/
http://www.pts.se/


αυτό που ψάχνουμε ειναι η χονδρική (wholesale)  ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν έχω direct links,

----------


## spartacus

στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας θα υπάρξει αναφορά στην αδυναμία του οτε προς το παρον και στην αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση να δικτυώσει και την επαρχία; και όταν λέω επαρχία δεν εννοώ τις πρωτεύουσες των νομών, φαντάζομαι ότι αυτή η επιστολή θα πάει και στα αρμόδια όργανα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.




> Φίλε Μανώλη,
> 
> Σε ευχαριστούμε για τη συμμετοχή σου. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να τονιστεί πως κατά κάποιον τρόπο η κίνηση διαμαρτυρίας αφορά *περισσότερο* τους μη ADSL χρήστες μιας και τα πάγια ΟΤΕ πιστεύω πως είναι ο βασικός λόγος που τους αποτρέπει από την χρήση DSL!!


η υψηλή τιμή δεν είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος που αποτρέπει την χρήση adsl αλλά και η ανεπάρκεια του οτε να δικτυώσει όλη την χώρα.

----------


## sdikr

> η υψηλή τιμή δεν είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος που αποτρέπει την χρήση adsl αλλά και η ανεπάρκεια του οτε να δικτυώσει όλη την χώρα.


H υψηλή τιμή ειναι το μεγαλυτερο πρόβλημα,

----------


## spartacus

> H υψηλή τιμή ειναι το μεγαλυτερο πρόβλημα,


έτσι λες εσύ γιατί μπορείς και έχεις, ρώτα αυτούς που θέλουν αλλά δεν μπορούν γιατί τους αντιμετωπίζουν σαν ιθαγενείς.

----------


## sdikr

> έτσι λες εσύ γιατί μπορείς και έχεις, ρώτα αυτούς που θέλουν αλλά δεν μπορούν γιατί τους αντιμετωπίζουν σαν ιθαγενείς.


Δεν ξέρεις τι τράβηξα για να το έχω!!  :Wink: 

Απο την άλλη ενα σύστημα οπως αυτό της Bt  πιστευω οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο  (πχ θέλουμε 100 υπογραφές για να βάλουμε dslam  εδώ)

----------


## teo_L20

> στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας θα υπάρξει αναφορά στην αδυναμία του οτε προς το παρον και στην αδικαιολόγητη καθυστέρηση να δικτυώσει και την επαρχία; και όταν λέω επαρχία δεν εννοώ τις πρωτεύουσες των νομών, φαντάζομαι ότι αυτή η επιστολή θα πάει και στα αρμόδια όργανα της Ευρωπαϊκή


συμφωνω με τον spartacus!!
ακομα δεν εχει λυθει το θεμα με την καλυψη σε ολη την ελλαδα!!
popmaniac ας υποθει κι αυτο στην επιστολη!!!
 :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## spartacus

> Δεν ξέρεις τι τράβηξα για να το έχω!! 
> 
> Απο την άλλη ενα σύστημα οπως αυτό της Bt  πιστευω οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο  (πχ θέλουμε 100 υπογραφές για να βάλουμε dslam  εδώ)


πάντως το έχεις αυτό έχει σημασία, οι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες  που ζουν σε κομοπώλεις και χωριά; ας τους ρίξουν καθρεφτάκια και τραντζιστοράκια όπως έκαναν οι Εγγλέζοι στην Αφρική.

----------


## sdikr

> πάντως το έχεις αυτό έχει σημασία, οι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες που ζουν σε κομοπώλεις και χωριά; ας τους ρίξουν καθρεφτάκια και τραντζιστοράκια όπως έκαναν οι Εγγλέζοι στην Αφρική.


Εδω ειμαστέ,
αν έχεις αρκετούς χρήστες εκεί που θέλουν adsl Μπορούμε να πούμε στον οτε νά έχουμε 200 χρήστες που θα βάλουν,  

οπότε οπώς καταλαβαίνεις αν πέσουν οι τιμές θα ειναι ποιο ευκολο να τους μαζέψεις  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

Μπορούμε να βάλουμε μία μνεία σχετικά με τη μέθοδο της BT για τη δικτύωση των επαρχειών και πιο συγκεκριμένα κάποιων κωμοπόλεων (νομίζω ότι ακόμα και για χωριό, δηλαδή πόσο ακριβό είναι ένα dslam μαζί με τη σύνδεσή εφόσον υπάρχει η υποδομή χαλκού; )

Ειδικά σε απόμακρες περιοχές, εκεί θα πρέπει να μπουν κατά πρωτεραιότητα εφόσον οι κάτοικοι το ζητούν, διότι τους επιτρέπει να έρθουν σε επαφή με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και διότι μελέτες βρίσκουν ότι οι μικρές πόλεις θα είναι ο τόπος που αποτραβιώνται οι ακαδημαϊκοί όταν εγκαταλείπουν τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα. (Υπάρχει σχετική τάση στην Ευρώπη -> βοηθάει στην αποκέντρωση).

----------


## yiapap

*Δυο μικροαλλαγές στο κείμενο:*
1.



> Επικοινωνούμε μαζί σας για να ζητήσουμε την συνδρομή και παρέμβασή σας σε ένα ζήτημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε ως καταναλωτές *και υποψήφιοι καταναλωτές* υπηρεσιών ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης ADSL


Προστέθηκε το "και υποψήφιοι καταναλωτές" αφού, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημάνθηκε, με αυτές τις τιμές υπάρχουν αρκετοί που, δυστυχώς, παραμένουν υποψήφιοι.

2. 
Αφαιρέθηκε το "κατά μέσο όρο" που πρόσθεσε ο PopManiac (  :Razz:  ). Η τιμή αυτή είναι η μηνιαία χρέωση της OTENET για 1Mbps και όχι κάποιος μέσος όρος. Σκοπός μας είναι να δώσουμε ενδεικτικά ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης. Άλλωστε και τον φθηνότερο πάροχο να πάρουμε η απόκλιση είναι της τάξης το 10-15% από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, και σε καμιά περίπτωση δε συγκρίνεται με το 400-10000% διαφορά τιμής (στο σύνολο χρέωσης) με την Ευρώπη! Η επιλογή της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έγινε επειδή έχει ευρεία κάλυψη, είναι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους Παρόχους στην Ελλάδα και είναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ στον οποίον απευθύνεται η επιστολή.

----------


## euri

Γιατί (μπορούν και πρέπει) να υπογράψουν όλοι;




> *Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ
> ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ
> 2002 **
> 
> Μέλη&#181;α της πολιτείας είναι η Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας που δια&#181;ορφώνεται να είναι &#181;ια κοινωνία για όλους, χωρίς διακρίσεις σε πληροφοριακά έχοντες και &#181;η-έχοντες όπου διαφυλάσσονται τα  δικαιώ&#181;ατα του πολίτη καθώς και η ελευθερία έκφρασης και πληροφόρησης.
> 
> Η συνολική στρατηγική για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας στηρίζεται σε &#181;ερικές βασικές αρχές: ίσες ευκαιρίες και πρόσβαση για όλους, δη&#181;ιουργία περιβάλλοντος για την ανάπτυξη της καινοτο&#181;ίας και την άνθηση επιχειρη&#181;ατικών πρωτοβουλιών, διαφύλαξη ατο&#181;ικών ελευθεριών και λειτουργίας των δη&#181;οκρατικών θεσ&#181;ών.


Ολόκληρη η Λευκή Βίβλος  (PDF, 1.07 MB)






> The Commission Communication "Electronic communications: the road to the knowledge economy" (pdf) - reiterated the eEurope 2005 broadband target and called for:
> 
> all public administrations to have broadband connections by end 2005;half of all internet connections to be broadband by 2005.


eEurope 2005 website

----------


## yiapap

Προστέθηκαν στη σελίδα της Φόρμας Συμμετοχής μαζί με το  απίθανο:



> H ευρυζωνικότητα δημιουργεί σημαντικές νέες επιλογές σε σχέση με την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών. Η τηλε-εκπαίδευση, η πρόσβαση σε υποηρεσίες της κυβέρνησης, η τηλε-υγεία, η ψυχαγωγία, η τηλεδιάσκεψη, το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόρια κ.τ.λ. γίνονται πιο πρακτικά και συχνά εφικτά, μόνο μέσω της υψηλής ταχύτητας που παρέχεται από την ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση. Η συνειδητοποίηση του συνόλου των πλεονεκτημάτων θα απαιτήσει την αναδιοργάνωση των επιχειρήσεων και των διοικητικών διεργασιών και την αναβάθμιση των επιδεξιοτήτων.
> 
> *Η υιοθέτηση αυτών των υπηρεσιών στην καθημερινή μας ζωή και το άνοιγμα νέων αγορών, μπορεί να βελτιώσει την ποιότητα ζωής, να αυξήσει την παραγωγικότητα και να διεγείρει την καινοτομία.*


Μετάφραση από τη σελίδα 6 του The Commission Communication " Electronic communications: the road to the knowledge economy "

<edit>
Μου ήρθε ιδέα για νέο banner:
"Έλα Αλέκο... Πότε είπε ότι θέλει τις μισές συνδέσεις να είναι broadband?"
...
"ΠΟΟΟΟΟΤΕ;;;;"
 :ROTFL: 

(κρίμα που όπως και με το μπουκάλι της Coca-Cola, δεν είναι τόσο απλό να αντιγράψεις/παραφράσεις κάτι τέτοιο  :Sad:  )

----------


## sonyp900

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Τι να πώ και εγώ ρε παιδιά που μένω μόλις 15χλμ. απο το κέντρο των Χανίων και δεν έχω καν δυνατότητα
DSL στην περιοχή μου???????? Τους παίρνω συνέχεια τηλέφωνο και μου λένε μάλλον στο τέλος του 2005!!!!
Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας.......τριφυλλάκι!!!!!

Νίκος

----------


## dantouan

> Τι να πώ και εγώ ρε παιδιά που μένω μόλις 15χλμ. απο το κέντρο των Χανίων και δεν έχω καν δυνατότητα
> DSL στην περιοχή μου???????? Τους παίρνω συνέχεια τηλέφωνο και μου λένε μάλλον στο τέλος του 2005!!!!
> Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας.......τριφυλλάκι!!!!!


Να υπογραψεις και εσυ την επιστολη διαμαρτυριας...  :Wink:

----------


## Gordon`s

Επέστρεψα ετοιμοπόλεμος!
Ποιον καθαρίζω σήμερα?
Yiapapi μου στις διαταγές σου..

----------


## yiapap

> Επέστρεψα ετοιμοπόλεμος!
> Ποιον καθαρίζω σήμερα?
> Yiapapi μου στις διαταγές σου..


Ζώσου με flyers και πήγαινε "ανατίναξέ τα" μπροστά στο μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ
 :Cool:  
<Bin Yiapap>

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> Τι να πώ και εγώ ρε παιδιά που μένω μόλις 15χλμ. απο το κέντρο των Χανίων και δεν έχω καν δυνατότητα
> DSL στην περιοχή μου???????? Τους παίρνω συνέχεια τηλέφωνο και μου λένε μάλλον στο τέλος του 2005!!!!
> Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας.......τριφυλλάκι!!!!!
> 
> Νίκος



 :Offtopic:  Φιλε μου Νικο, και εγω απο Χανια ειμαι και ετοιμαζομαστε για μετακομηση. Μιας και παω 3η Λυκειου η γνωμη μου παιζει μεγαλο ρολο στην διαλογη του σπιτιου!! Γιαυτο και ΔΕΝ πηγαμε σε μια καλη ευκαιρια στις ΚΟΡΑΚΙΕΣ !!! Για τους περισοτερους που δεν ξερουν, οι κορακιες ειναι ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 7 Km απο το κεντρο των Χανιων(σε ευθεια φυσικα). Ο λογος; Οτι ο αδερφος μου ειναι φοιτητης εδω στο πολυτεχνιο, και θα βαλουμε ADSL με την προσφορα ADSL για φοιτητες. Και οι Κορακιες δεν εχουν ακομα διαθεσημη την υπηρεσια...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   ...7 χιλιομετρα... :Offtopic:

----------


## Gordon`s

/me εκτυπώνει flyers....

Done Boss!

----------


## Tormendor

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους «ομιλούντες».
Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός μου μέσω mail, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Γύρισα στο γραφείο μου μετά από κουραστική μέρα και το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να ενημερωθώ για τον αριθμό των καταγγελλόντων. Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη συμμετοχή και – για να πω και την αμαρτία μου – περίμενα λιγότερους λόγω των προσωπικών δεδομένων που αιτούμαστε από τους καταγγέλλοντες. Παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς κάθε απορία ή επιφύλαξη που κάποιος μπορεί να έχει, αλλά καλύπτομαι πλήρως από τις απαντήσεις των yiapap, popmaniac, sdikr και πολλούς άλλους που αφιερώνουν χρόνο για αυτή τη προσπάθεια η οποία είναι αξιολογότατη και επίσης πρωτοποριακή για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δουλεύω στο παρασκήνιο και εμφανίζομαι ως παρατηρητής των δρώμενων αντί να παρεμβαίνω. Άσε που ακόμα και ως συνδράμων δικηγόρος μπορεί να προκαλέσω επιφυλακτικότητα σε μερικούς. Όταν έρθει η κατάλληλη ώρα πάντως θα αναλάβω κι εγώ δράση από την θέση μου, αφιλοκερδώς (για να καμφθούν οι όποιες υποψίες). 
Α! και κάτι τελευταίο: το μεγάλο όπλο μας είναι η αυθόρμητη και καλοπροαίρετη συμμετοχή για έναν αντικειμενικό σκοπό, γι' αυτό και οι συμμετοχές είναι πολλές πολλές και ενθαρρυντικές. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο ...

----------


## sonyp900

> Να υπογραψεις και εσυ την επιστολη διαμαρτυριας...


Το έχω ήδη κάνει φίλε μου από την Παρασκευή!   :Thumbsup1: 
Και η πλάκα ξέρεις πια είναι? Έχω στείλει πάνω απο 10 εκδηλώσεις ενδιαφέροντως
και ποτέ ένας από αυτούς τους δημόσιους υπάλληλους δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να 
στείλει ένα e-mail ή να πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο, έτσι για τα τυπικά!!!!!!!!
Ήρθε ένας συγκενής μου απο Αμερική προχτές και μου ζήταγε cable   :Laughing:  
Όταν του είπα ότι έχω απλά μια ISDN για τους λόγους που όλοι ξέρουμε......απλά
δεν ξαναρώτησε τίποτα!!!!   :Laughing:  Και πως να ρωτήσει το παιδί αφού πληρώνει 25 ευρώ
το μήνα μόνο για Cable;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Ζήτω η Ελλάς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artlovergr

Άλλες πεντε ημέρες πρωτού το Μπαμ!!!!! 
Είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι οι υπογραφές θα συνεχιστούν να έρχονται κ μετά τις 16. Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους που μου δώσατε την ευκαιρία να εκφράστώ ως καταναλωτής να αντιδράσω σε κάτι που με θίγει οικονομικά πρωτίστως κ όχι μόνο.
Και κάτι ακόμα ως καταναλωτές οι Έλληνες δεν είμαστε τόσο μαχητικοί εν αντιθέση με κάποιοες άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες δεν έχουμε μάθει να διεκδικούμε.Αυτή η κίνηση είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή 
Είθε αυτή η προσπάθεια να μην σταματήσει εδώ ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος έχει μια δυναμική που δεν πρέπει να χαθεί για παράδειγμα όπως προανέφεραν κάποια παιδιά σε μια δεύτερη φάση να στραφεί στα προβλήματα κάλυψης δικτύου σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές γιατί όχι κ σε ISP's αργότερα εάν δούμε ότι θίγονται τα συμφέροντά μας.
Αυτά καλή μας επιτυχία κ πάλι μπράβο σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν κ βοηθάνε με όποιον τρόπο κ αν το έκαναν  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

*901*
Θα φτάσουμε τις 1000 σήμερα;   :Whistling:

----------


## ipo

> *Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους που μου δώσατε την ευκαιρία να εκφράστώ ως καταναλωτής να αντιδράσω σε κάτι που με θίγει οικονομικά πρωτίστως κ όχι μόνο.*


Το παραπάνω με εκφράζει απόλυτα. Πρέπει να μπει κάπου σε περίοπτη θέση.





> Είθε να μην σταματήσει εδώ ανεξαρτήτος αποτελέσματος έχει μια δυναμική που δεν πρέπει να χαθεί για παράδειγμα όπωσ προανέφεραν κάποια παιδιά σε μια δεύτερη φάση να στραφεί στα προβλήματα κάλυψης δικτύου σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές γιατί όχι κ σε ISP's αργότερα εάν δούμε ότι θίγονται τα συμφέροντά μας.


Μακάρι!

----------


## SyMpToM

> Είθε να μην σταματήσει εδώ *ανεξαρτήτος αποτελέσματος*


Λέξεις κλειδιά.Δεν θα πρέπει να κρατήσουμε τόσο το αποτέλεσμα,αλλα την προσπάθεια συνολικά και να συνεχίσουμε έτσι.
(Για άλλη μια φορά) τα συγχαρητήρια μου σε όλους (μας)  :Respekt:

----------


## ipo

> *901*
> Θα φτάσουμε τις 1000 σήμερα;


904...
Βάζω και στοίχημα ότι θα είναι 1000 πριν τις 00:00.

----------


## manos_30

Παμε Να Κλεισουμε Τη Χιλιαρου Σημερα!

----------


## TheCondor

Ετσι ετσι !! Τωρα θυμηθηκα ενα τραγουδι του χαρυ κλυν που εχω που λεγεται : Ειμαστε πολλοι, αλλα ειμαστε σκόρπιοι!! 

Η χιλιαρου αποδεικνυει το αντιθετο ευτυχως και μακαρι να συνεχισουμε ετσι γενικοτερα σαν λαος.

----------


## PopManiac

Και κάτι τελευταίο:

Είδα μόλις τώρα τις πολύ σημαντικές παραπομπές που παράθεσε ο euri για την "κοινοτική" υποχρέωση να έχουμε φθηνό broadband (σε πολύ ελύθερη και συνοπτική απόδοση από εμένα).

Παρατηρήσαμε κατόπιν υποδείξεών σας πως υπάρχει η πληροφορία πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει αξιοποιήσει χρήματα από το Β'ΚΠΣ, στοιχείο πολύ σημαντικό για την προσπάθειά μας όπως καταλαβαίνετε. Αυτή τη στιγμή και αύριο θα ψάξω για το συγκεκριμένο Επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα και τον Άξονα, καθώς και τις σχετικές επιλέξιμες δαπάνες κλπ...

Αλλά, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κανείς τα έχει ήδη υπόψιν του; Απ' ότι φαίνεται από τις σχετικές παραπομπές του euri ήταν στο πλαίσιο του Β' ΚΠΣ. Όπως προανέφερα το ψάχνω ήδη και σίγουρα θα το έχω βρει μέχρι αύριο, αλλά εάν κάποιος έχει διαθέσιμη την πληροφορία ας την παραθέσει!

----------


## [Insomniac]

Και μερικά ακόμη λαθάκια.



> Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η σύνδεση αυτή γίνεται μέσω του απλο*ύ*





> Προφανώς η εταιρία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. μετακύλ*η*σε το κόστος πραγματοποίησης επενδύσεων





> Διακ*ή*ρυξη που επανέλαβε και η Ειδική Γραμματεία





> και Οικονομικών, *δεσμευμένη* από την πρωτοβουλία e-Europe 2005





> Έλληνα (τιμαριθμική προσέγγιση), υποχρέωση την οποία έχει ως οργανισμός κοινής *ωφέλειας* (ΔΕΚΟ)





> η εταιρία αδυνατεί ή *δεν είναι πρόθυμη* να παράσχει


Για το "δεσμευομένη" και το "απροθυμεί" δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Φιλικά.
Keep up the good work. :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ndan_gr

τα πάγια θα αυξηθούν ακόμα 0,5 Ε

αντε μήπως προλάβουμε τουλάχιστον αυτό

----------


## Wasp667

Το άργησα λιγάκι αλλά έστειλα...

/offtopic: Έβλεπα και Χίο στο extra...Καλά όποιον πιάνει στο στόμα του αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν τον γλιτώνει 
τίποτα..Σήμερα τα έχωνε στον διευθυντή τροχαίας και στην ΔΕΗ. Μήπως πρέπει να ενημερωθεί και επί του δικού μας θέματος;

----------


## TheCondor

> Το άργησα λιγάκι αλλά έστειλα...
> 
> /offtopic: Έβλεπα και Χίο στο extra...Καλά όποιον πιάνει στο στόμα του αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν τον γλιτώνει 
> τίποτα..Σήμερα τα έχωνε στον διευθυντή τροχαίας και στην ΔΕΗ. Μήπως πρέπει να ενημερωθεί και επί του δικού μας θέματος;


O ανθρωπος ειναι καραγκιοζης. Αποψη μου παντα, δεν πιστευω οτι μας αρμοζει να προβληθουμε στον Χιο, θα γινει το θεμα σκ@τ@. Απλα δεν ειμαι φαν αυτου του ειδους των δημοσιογραφων, απλα  :Very Happy:  

Μιλαω παντα για τον εαυτο μου χωρις να θελω να επηρεασω κανεναν, αν και καλυτερο θα ηταν να ασχοληθουμε με την επιστολη πρωτα και αφου ειναι ολα ετοιμα τοτε να κανουμε και κινηση προς τα media. Εξαλλου εχει ειπωθει να μην ανακοινωθει τιποτα σε ΜΜΕ εκτος Ιnternet γιατι ακομα δεν εχουμε φτασει στο σταδιο της αποστολης της επιστολης.

----------


## Νικαετός

Και εγώ πιστεύω πως αυτόματα θα "χάσει" το θέμα μας αν ξεκινήσει από εκεί .

----------


## the_inq

Συμφωνώ με τον TheCondor.To επίπεδο των θεμάτων του Χίου είναι προσαρμοσμένο ώστε να απευθύνεται σε ένα σεβαστό μεν αλλά διόλου δεκτικό και ενημερωμένο σε θέματα Internet κοινό (αγανακτησμένοι συνταξιούχοι που παραπονούνται για το ΙΚΑ,νοικοκυρές που διαμαρτύρονται για την ακρίβεια της φέτας στο super market κλπ).Αν ο Χίος αναφερθεί στην ακρίβεια του dsl ,το μισό κοινό του δεν θα καταλάβει καν περι τίνος πρόκειται και το άλλο μισό θα πει "ρε Χίο εδώ δεν έχουμε να πληρώσουμε τη ΔΕΗ,το dsl μας πείραξε;" .Και μήν προσπαθήσετε να εξηγήσετε στον παππού που ζει στη Θράκη ότι μακροπρόθεσμα η ευρυζωνικότητα μπορεί να δώσει πνοή στην οικονομία (ΛΕΜΕ τώρα....γιατί ας μην ξεχνάμε το ότι βρισκόμαστε στη μαγική αυτή χώρα που λέγεται Ellada) και να επηρεάσει θετικά ΚΑΙ τη σύνταξή του.

----------


## euri

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται από τις σχετικές παραπομπές του euri ήταν στο πλαίσιο του Β' ΚΠΣ. Όπως προανέφερα το ψάχνω ήδη και σίγουρα θα το έχω βρει μέχρι αύριο, αλλά εάν κάποιος έχει διαθέσιμη την πληροφορία ας την παραθέσει!


Το eEurope 2005 είχε εφαρμογή και στο Γ' ΚΠΣ.  Επίσης το ΕΠ ΚτΠ είναι μέρος του Γ' ΚΠΣ (μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε PDF εδώ).

Από τη σελίδα www.infosoc.gr



> Για την προώθηση της ΚτΠ στην Ελλάδα με τρόπο συνεκτικό και ολοκληρωμένο, έχει ενταχθεί ένα ξεχωριστό Επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα για την ΚτΠ (ΕΠΚτΠ) στο 3ο Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης. Το ΕΠΚτΠ έχει καινοτόμο και οριζόντιο χαρακτήρα, διαπερνώντας διαφορετικές κυβερνητικές υπηρεσίες. Αποτελεί σύνολο ολοκληρωμένων και συμπληρωματικών παρεμβάσεων σε διάφορους τομείς της οικονομικής και κοινωνικής ζωής έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουν να λειτουργήσουν καταλυτικά για την ανάπτυξη της ΚτΠ στην Ελλάδα. Στόχος του είναι να εφαρμοστούν τα σημαντικότερα σημεία της Λευκής Βίβλου της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης με τίτλο «Η Ελλάδα στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας: Στρατηγική και Δράσεις» του 1999 και, παράλληλα, να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι που τέθηκαν στο πλαίσιο της πρωτοβουλίας eEurope και του Σχεδίου Δράσης eEurope 2002 που εγκρίθηκε στο Συμβούλιο Κορυφής της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στο Φέϊρε τον Ιούνιο 2000.


To eEurope 2002 έδωσε τη θέση του στο eEurope 2005, το οποίο με τη σειρά του έχει δώσει τη θέση του στο i2010.

----------


## euri

> Το άργησα λιγάκι αλλά έστειλα...
> 
> /offtopic: Έβλεπα και Χίο στο extra...Καλά όποιον πιάνει στο στόμα του αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν τον γλιτώνει 
> τίποτα..Σήμερα τα έχωνε στον διευθυντή τροχαίας και στην ΔΕΗ. Μήπως πρέπει να ενημερωθεί και επί του δικού μας θέματος;


Σε λίγο θα μας πεις να το πάμε και στην Τατιάνα   :Evil:

----------


## KLG

μην ξεχνατε οτι ο Χιος στοχευει στο κοινο που θεωρει τους υπολογιστες μηχανηματα του διαβολου, τo μεταλ σατανιστικη μουσικη και τους πιτσιρικαδες που παιζουν videogameς εν δυναμει μανιακους δολοφονους.....

----------


## euri

Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποσταλεί και ένα δελτίο τύπου σε εφημερίδες που να αναφέρει ότι υποβλήθηκε έγγραφη και ενυπόγραφη διαμαρτυρία από χχχχ πολίτες της χώρας κατά των υπερβολικών παγίων που χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ.  Φυσικά μπορεί να υπάρχει αναφορά στο κείμενο που θα βρίσκεται αναρτημένο κάπου στο Internet (είτε εδώ στο φόρουμ, είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού).

----------


## PopManiac

A, αυτό!!!! Νόμιζα πως είπαμε να έφτιαχνα εγώ κάποια μετάφραση.....

Όχι, δεν την έχω δει ακόμα, κοιτάζω να βρω το συγκεκριμένο ΕΠ του Β'ΚΠΣ που χρηματοδότησε τον ΟΤΕ. Κάτι μου λέει πως δεν πρέπει να έπαιξε κάτι τέτοιο. Τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει κάτι ούτε στο site της ΚτΠ. 

Άλλο πράγμα το eEurope και το 2010, αυτά είναι framework προγράμματα. Δεν έχω δει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής από ΕΚΤ που λογικά θα τα έσκαγε ΟΤΕ για να βάλει καλώδια.

Αλλά, worst case scenario, τηλεφωνό αύριο ΚτΠ να ρωτήσω...

----------


## ermis333

Οι απαντήσεις που φοβάμαι ότι θα εισπράξουμε.......


1) Η κυβέρνηση είναι σύμφωνη με τα αιτήματά μας γι αυτό και προσπαθεί μέσω του ειδικού φοιτιτικού πακέτου για φτηνό και γρήγορο Ιντερνετ (αυτήν τη μούφα με τα 5GB Ογκοχρέωση με μόλις 512 ταχύτητα.

2) Απάντηση ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ προχωράει το Φθινόπωρο σε αναβάθμηση των υπαρχόντων 384->512 και 512-.>1024.....με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα υποστηρίξη ότι όχι μόνο μας άκουσε αλλά μκαι ότι έριξε άμεσα εώς και 50% τις τιμές για να βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή των κανόνων της ΚτΠ στη χώρα μας....


Εμε'ις ξέρουμε πως αυτά είναι μούφε....αν όμως δοθούν αυτές οι απαντήσεις στα ΜΜΕ άντε να καταλάβει ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος τι τρέχει.

----------


## teo_L20

998!!!
αλλες 2 και 1000!!

----------


## kostas_pav

> 998!!!
> αλλες 2 και 1000!!


 999  :Smile:

----------


## Gaztic

1000  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

1002 !!!!!

----------


## toro

> 1000





> 1002 !!!!!


ΟΛΕ !!!!!!!!

----------


## sonyp900

> 1002 !!!!!


ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ!!!   :Thumbsup1:  
ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apok

*1002* Μπράβο ωρέ παληκάρια  :Very Happy:  
Αυτό και αν είναι ανταπόκριση.. Μέσα σε 12 μέρες από τη στιγμή που έριξε την ιδεά ο PopManiac είχαμε 83,5 υπογραφές/μέρα.

----------


## Wasp667

1008 και πάμε....Α και τα περί Χίου που ανέφερα παραπάνω ήταν χιούμορ...

----------


## artlovergr

I feel proud inedeed very proud 1010 και συνεχίζουμε εύχομαι μέχρι τις 16 του μηνός να χτυπήσουμε την χιλιοπεντακοσάρα.
1500 υπογραφές δεν είναι αμεληταίο ποσό κ διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο μια μικρή επανάσταση για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα έυγε σε όλους μας απο αυτούς που συνέλαβαν την ιδέα αυτούς που δούλεψαν για να υλοποιηθεί αυτούς που το διέδοσαν και τέλος αυτούς που ψήφισαν και συνεχίζουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nik0s

Έπειδή ασχολούμαι με τα επιχειρησιακά προγράμματα μόλις υπέπεσε στην αντίλειψή μου ότι έχει προκηρυχθεί διαφωνισμός για μελέτη με θέμα «Ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα: Κατάσταση και Προοπτικές» και μάλιστα σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης. Φορέας υλοποίησης το παρατηρήριο http://www.infosoc.gr/index.php?op=m...ewproc&pid=167

Από την προκήρυξη:
Ειδικότερα αντικείμενο της προκήρυξης είναι η εκπόνηση ολοκληρωμένης μελέτης-έρευνας  με στόχο την αποτύπωση της σημερινής δυναμικής και την προδιαγραφή αξόνων στρατηγικής για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα και την εξάλειψη του κινδύνου δημιουργίας ψηφιακού χάσματος.

Πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και ανεξάρτητα από την ενέργειά μας, oi mods θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν με την διαχειρηστική αρχή του έργου, καθώς το adslgr μπορεί να προσφέρει επί της ουσίας σε μια τέτοια μελέτη.

Επίσης είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς να σας αναφέρω ότι η ΚτΠ είχε και στο παρελθόν (2002) κάνει μια παρόμοια ενέργεια. Τότε μια επιτροπή είχε διερευνήσει και πάλι το θέμα και είχε καταλήξει σε πόρισμα που σε γενικές γραμμές κατηγορούσε την έλλιψη νομοθετικής ρύθμισης αλλά και τις τακτικές του ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή λίγο πολύ μας στηρίζει:

http://www.broad-band.gr/index.php?o...page&pageid=33 (σημείο 7)

----------


## NoYmErOs

Καλά πάμε βλέπω..... ενα μπράβο στα παιδία που το ξεκίνησαν δέν αρκεί, πιστεύω όμως το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι και η επιβράβευση των κόπων τους.

----------


## SyMpToM

Έδωσα την επιστολή σε 2 γνωστές μου φιλολόγους να την εξετάσουν για λαθάκια και μου είπαν τα εξής:




> όπως σαφέστατα
> παρουσιάζεται στον (επισυναπτόμενο στη παρούσα)


να γίνει



> όπως σαφέστατα
> παρουσιάζεται στον (επισυναπτόμενο στη παρούσα *επιστολή*)


Επίσης:



> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, πως το ποσό που καταβάλλεται στον ΟΤΕ για μια σύνδεση μερικών
> χιλιομέτρων ανέρχεται σε περίπου 80-90%


διορθώνεται σε



> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, πως το ποσό που καταβάλλεται στον ΟΤΕ για μια σύνδεση μερικών
> χιλιομέτρων ανέρχεται *περίπου σε* 80-90%


Και ένα τελευταίο



> Σε περίπτωση που η εταιρία αδυνατεί ή απροθυμεί να παράσχει κάποια ικανοποιητική απάντηση
> στα ως άνω,


να αλλάξει σε 



> Σε περίπτωση που η εταιρία αδυνατεί ή απροθυμεί να παράσχει κάποια ικανοποιητική απάντηση
> στα *προαναφερθέντα*,


Ευχαριστώ τις κυρίες για τον χρόνο που διέθεσαν προς εξέταση του κειμένου  :Respekt:

----------


## yiapap

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:*
Επειδή το αρχικό νήμα είχε ξεπεράσει τις 30 σελίδες και τα 400 μηνύματα το ADSLgr  ( :Thumbsup1: ) δημιούργησε αυτό το υποφόρουμ ώστε να διαχωριστεί το νήμα-τέρας σε μικρότερα.

Έκανα (όσο μπορούσα) έναν διαχωρισμό ανάλογα με τα θέματα που συγκέντρωσαν το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολη η αναζήτηση και ανάγνωση των δημοσιεύσεων που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουν τον επισκέπτη.

Θα σας παρακαλούσα, αν και είναι δυνατόν να δημιουργήσετε νέο θέμα στο υποφόρουμ να το αποφύγετε.
Αν για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο θέλετε ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να δημιουργήσετε νέο θέμα απευθυνθείτε με PM στον PopManiac, σε μένα ή στον sdikr για να μπορέσουμε να συντονιστούμε.

Νέα θέματα που δημιουργούνται χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο και μηνύματα που ανήκουν σε άλλα νήματα θα διαγράφονται/συχωνεύονται/μεταφέρονται άμεσα.

Ζητούμε την κατανόησή σας για την παραπάνω τακτική, αφού αυτό το υποφόρουμ εξυπηρετεί έναν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό και πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύχρηστο.

Τα περιεχόμενα του υπο-φόρουμ θα τα βρείτε εδώ

Ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ. Όποιος moderator κρίνει ότι κάποιο post πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε άλλο Θέμα... ας το μετακινήσει please

----------


## axrst

Τί έγινε βρε παιδιά; To link για την φόρμα δεν δουλεύει (Τρίτη 19:27) και δεν μπορώ να ψηφίσω. Ελπίζω να διορθωθεί σύντομα. Λέτε να είναι δάκτυλος του Ποτε?

----------


## yiapap

> Τί έγινε βρε παιδιά; To link για την φόρμα δεν δουλεύει (Τρίτη 19:27) και δεν μπορώ να ψηφίσω. Ελπίζω να διορθωθεί σύντομα. Λέτε να είναι δάκτυλος του Ποτε?


  :Scared:  
http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/
Εμένα γιατί μου δουλεύει;

Για επαλήθευσε και πες μας τι εννοείς "Δε δουλέυει";

<edit>
1111 δουλεύει σίγουρα, μόλις μπήκε καινούργια συμμετοχή

(πάντως έχει πλάκα που τώρα δεν πανηγυρίζουμε καν για κάθε εκατοστάδα!!!)

----------


## axrst

Ok. Διορθώθηκε. Ψήφισα κι εγώ και η γυναίκα μου...

----------


## sv2evs

1155. Πάμε καλά !!!

----------


## gerokost

1159 ..  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

1166
Aν ήξερα ότι θα είχε τόσο ενδιαφέρον ο αριθμός θα τον έβγαζα σε RSS ή σε Firefox Extension
 :Laughing: 

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής, επειδή τα παρακολουθώ καθημερινά... ο αριθμός σε ημερήσια βάση αυξάνεται ΚΑΘΕ μέρα!

----------


## satore

Εγώ που χω κάνει μελέτη στη ροή των ψήφων,κειμένεται στις 200 ψήφους την ημέρα με μια μειώση της τάξης των 160 περίπου χθες που σήμερα παρά τις προβλέψεις μου για μείωση δείχνει να ανακαμπτει κ πάλι στις 200 περίπου ψήφους.
Υ.Γ. Χαραμίζομαι τελικα...εκλογολόγος επρεπε να γίνω...  :Very Happy: 
Υ.Γ.2. Για πρώτη φορά δεν εμφανίζεται τώρα που κοίταξα ο αριθμός των ψήφων..Για κοιτάξτε τι παίζει ρε παίδες..

----------


## euri

yiapapη τι έγινε μπρέι, out of limits οι συμμετοχές και δεν τις δείχνει πλέον!?

----------


## SyMpToM

Εγώ τις βλέπω κανονικά πάντως...

<edit>Άκυρο,ήταν cached,ούτε εδώ φαίνονται!

----------


## princess

εριξα και γω δυο πριν απο λιγο... λετε να το μπλοκαρα;

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ τις βλέπω κανονικά πάντως...
> 
> <edit>Άκυρο,ήταν cached,ούτε εδώ φαίνονται!


Και σε εμένα cashed στην αρχή... Τίποτα τώρα!

Ελπίζω να έχετε κρατήσει backup από τα ονόματα.  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Ουφ... Δουλεύει! Έκανα και καμιά δεκαριά refresh για να σιγουρευτώ.   :Wink: 

EDIT: Ξαναέκανα refresh τώρα και από 1164 πήγε σε 1162! Το τερματίσαμε και πάει αντίστροφα;

----------


## yiapap

Καλά, κανείς δεν πέτυχε το "OFFLINE ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ   Συγγνώμη για την ταλαπωρία";;;;

Λοιπόν:
1. Ξεσκάρταρα τη βάση από κάποιες δοκιμαστικές εγγραφές (εξ' ου και η μείωση  :Wink:  )
2 και βασικό
*Όταν κάποιος κάνει εγγραφή αποθηκεύεται πλέον η ώρα που έκανε την αίτηση.
Αυτό έχει ως ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ σκοπό τη συγκέντρωση (και δημοσιοποίηση) στατιστικών στοιχείων για το ρυθμό εκδήλωσης συμμετοχών.*
Ναι, λίγο αργά το σκέφτηκα... αλλά τι να κάνω;   :Sad:  
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η φόρμα ΔΕΝ κρατάει στατιστικά στοιχεία διεύθυνσης IP ή οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να αναγνωρίσει μοναδικά έναν υπογράφοντα.

<edit>
3. Ανέβασα τη σελίδα online πριν ολοκληρωθεί η δουλειά στη βάση - που να σκεφτώ ότι στις 03.30 θα υπήρχαν τόσα άτομα να κοιτάνε τη σελίδα!!!  :Embarassed:  (που'σαι wintech που λέγαμε για strategies  :Laughing:  )

----------


## artlovergr

Καλημέρα και απο μένα 1186 και συνεχίζουμε  yiapap χθές υπήρχε απο κάτω ένα πλαίσιο με που μετρούσε τον εναπομείναντα χρόνο εώς την απόδοση των υπογραφών της καταγγελίας σήμερα δεν το βλέπω τι έγινε?

----------


## wintech2003

> (που'σαι wintech που λέγαμε για strategies )


Παρών!!   :Cool:

----------


## nickg78

> Καλημέρα και απο μένα 1186 και συνεχίζουμε yiapap χθές υπήρχε απο κάτω ένα πλαίσιο με που μετρούσε τον εναπομείναντα χρόνο εώς την απόδοση των υπογραφών της καταγγελίας σήμερα δεν το βλέπω τι έγινε?


Το πλαίσιο υπάρχει και λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα η javascript στον browser σου;

----------


## angel_n

Μπράβο, ρε μάγκες! Πολύ καλή και πολύ σωστά οργανωμένη πρωτοβουλία. Και μέχρι στιγμής τα νούμερα που βλέπω μου φαίνονται εξαιρετικά, ειδικά αν σκεφτούμε ότι μιλάμε για υπογραφές κυριολεκτικά με ονοματεπώνυμο.

----------


## gerokost

Θα ξεπεράσει τις 2.000 πιστεύω !
Μπράβο !

----------


## princess

λοιπον το εστειλα και με mail σε κανα δυο φιλους που ενδιαφερονται αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν dsl....  Mονο και μονο οτι καταφερατε να διοργανωθει τετοιου ειδους διαμαρτυρια στην Ελλαδα αξιζει καθε συμπαρασταση!

----------


## teo_L20

κι εγω το ιδιο εκανα princess!!
5 φιλους εβαλα να υπογραψουν!!

----------


## sonyp900

Λέτε να πάμε 1500 ως το βράδυ? Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Λέτε να πάμε 1500 ως το βράδυ? Άντε να δούμε!


Θα πάμε , θα πάμε !!!!!

----------


## Tormendor

Τα πράγματα πάνε πολύ καλά. Άιντε για 1500 μέχρι το κλείσιμο κ συνεχίζουμε μετά την υποβολή της στους αποδέκτες. Ελπίζω όλοι να είμαστε ετοιμοπόλεμοι!

----------


## Tormendor

Ελπίζω μόνο να μην βρώ γκαζάκια έξω απ' το γραφείο μου μετά την υποβολή της, γιατί όλα τα στοιχεία μου υπάρχουν στο FORUM... και είναι κ της μοδός. Θα προσλάβω φρουρούς.

----------


## euri

> Ελπίζω μόνο να μην βρώ γκαζάκια έξω απ' το γραφείο μου μετά την υποβολή της, γιατί όλα τα στοιχεία μου υπάρχουν στο FORUM... και είναι κ της μοδός. Θα προσλάβω φρουρούς.


Tormendora, αν θέλεις "φουσκωτό" προσφέρομαι εγώ....πληρώ όλες τις (εξωτερικές) προδιαγραφές....άμα λάχει ξυρίζω και το κεφάλι και γίνομαι πιο άγριος   :HaHa:

----------


## skoulinx

Τους γνωστους τους τελειώσαμε, πάμε για άλλους τώρα...
Πιστεύω ότι ήδη είναι πάρα πολύ καλό το νούμερο.

Θα ανέβει κι άλλο, ίσως πάνω απο 2000 στο κλείσιμο. 

*ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!*

----------


## Tormendor

Λευτεριά στον μέσο χρήστη από την ομηρεία των τιμών ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων και συνδέσεων

----------


## leasedline

Αντε να δουμε....

----------


## ipo

Πολύ θα μου άρεσε κι εμένα νούμερο >2000 ατόμων. Μακάρι!

Αλλά ας μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες. Και οι 1000 καλοί είναι, πόσο μάλλον οι 1500 που είναι θέμα μερικών ωρών να φτάσουμε.

----------


## sonyp900

Άντε ρε παιδιά.............πάμε γερά!!!! Δεν περάσαμε τα 1500 χτες τελικά.
Από ότι είδα είμαστε 1491 τώρα. Για να ξυπνάμε λίγο!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## ermis333

Έγώ πάντως παιδιά φοβάμαι ότι απλά θα μας απαντήσει πάλι ο ΟΤΕ με γενικότητες του στύλ ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι καινουργια τεχνολογία (αν και το εχουμε 2 χρόνια) κτλ. και μετά θα μας πεί ότι νοιάζεται για μας και θα μας παρουσιάσει την αναβάθμηση από 384 σε 512 ως τη λύση.

----------


## euri

Ερμή, ας απαντήσει ό,τι θέλει.  Ο ΟΤΕ θα ξέρει πλέον ότι υπάρχει μια κοινότητα που αντιδρά.  Και επίσης θα ξέρει ότι η κοινότητα αυτή θα έχει "ενημερώσει", "ευαισθητοποιήσει", "ενοχλήσει" και άλλες πόρτες.  Ό,τι και ανα απαντήσει, δε θα είναι απάντηση προς έναν μεμονωμένο καταναλωτή, αλλά σε μια κοινότητα.  Και η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ θα δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα...

----------


## dtakis

1500! 12.20

next Milestone 2000! cu there!

----------


## kostas_pav

Γιατί έχω την εντίπωση ότι ο πΟΤΕ θα κάνει την αναβάθμηση από 384 σε 512 και θα το χρησημοποιήσει ως διακαιολογία στην απάντηση του προς εμάς? :Sad:  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## ZORO

Ακόμη και έτσι όμως θα εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε οι ακριβότεροι στην Ευρώπη. Και εάν απαντήσει ότι δίνω 512 στην τιμή της 384 οπώτε μειώθηκε το κόστος, τότε θα παραδέχεται για την ορθότητα των επηχειρημάτων  μας, όπως αυτά διατυπώνονται στην επιστολή.
Παντώς δεν μπορώ παρά να παρατηρήσω ότι  ένα από τα διαφημιστικά σλόγκαν του ΟΤΕ είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθή. "Ο ΟΤΕ μας ενώνει" εναντίον του.

----------


## Tormendor

Και πάλι δεν δικαιολογεί την τιμή. ίσα ίσα που παραδέχεται πως κερδοσκοπούσε έως τώρα. Καθότι η 512 αφ' ής στιγμής μιλάμε είναι στη διπλάσια τιμή από την 384. Πως λοιπόν κυρ ΟΤΕ μας ξαφνικά χρώνεις την 512 όσο την 384 και καταργείς την τελευταία ;;;Τί μεσολάβησε δλδ;;;

----------


## leasedline

οταν κατι ξεκιναει, σιουρα κοστιζει περισσοτερο

επισης σαν εταιρεια θελει να εξασφαλισει καποια πραγματα, ο οτε ειναι ο μεγαλυτερο δικτυο στη χωρα και κοιταει να παραμεινει ετσι


εσυ οταν πας σε μια ωραια καφετερια και ο καφες εχει 5 ευρω πιστυεις οτι και το κοστος του ειναι τοσο ??

απο την αλλη μερια η κακομοιτια αυτη με τις τιμες παρεχει γινει. δηλ πως ξερω γω στη τσεχια καταφερνουν καλυτερες τιμες και μεις ειμαστε ακομα τοσο πισω....

----------


## sdikr

> επισης σαν εταιρεια θελει να εξασφαλισει καποια πραγματα, ο οτε ειναι ο μεγαλυτερο δικτυο στη χωρα και κοιταει να παραμεινει ετσι


Αυτο το δικτυο,  δεν το εκανε  ο ΟΤΕ ΑΕ,  το εκανέ ο Οργανισμος Τηλεπικοινωνιων Ελλάδος  όταν ηταν Δημοσιο   :Wink:

----------


## Tormendor

sdikr, αν δεν απατώμαι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο φορέας εκμετάλλευσης του δικτύου, όχι ο ιδιοκτήτης (=κράτος). am I wrong? Εσύ ξες καλύτερα

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr, αν δεν απατώμαι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο φορέας εκμετάλλευσης του δικτύου, όχι ο ιδιοκτήτης (=κράτος). am I wrong? Εσύ ξες καλύτερα



Αυτο λέω και εγώ   :Wink: 
οτι το δικτυο ειναι του δημοσιου,  και οχι του οτε

----------


## angel_n

Παιδιά, διαμαρτυρία που υπογράφουν 1500-2000 άτομα με πλήρη στοιχεία και αριθμό ταυτότητας είναι εντυπωσιακό νούμερο και να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα ταρακουνήσει πολλούς.

----------


## globalnoise

> Παιδιά, διαμαρτυρία που υπογράφουν 1500-2000 άτομα με πλήρη στοιχεία και αριθμό ταυτότητας είναι εντυπωσιακό νούμερο και να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα ταρακουνήσει πολλούς.


Αρκεί να επισημένετε με κάθε ευκαιρία οτι είναι συμμετοχές με πλήρη στοιχεία... (!)

----------


## teo_L20

παιδια να δημοσιευθουν τα ονοματα των δημοσιογραφων και των καναλιων που θα σταλει η διαμαρτυρια!!
για να ξερουμε που θα δουμε το ρεπορταζ για αυτη
!!

----------


## Tormendor

yiapap + popmaniac είναι οι συντονιστές της μεταδιαμαρτυρικής περιόδου. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση. Ελπίζουμε κ μετά να έχουμε την αμέριστη συμπαάστασή σας, διότι μετά αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα

----------


## yiapap

> οταν κατι ξεκιναει, σιουρα κοστιζει περισσοτερο
> 
> επισης σαν εταιρεια θελει να εξασφαλισει καποια πραγματα, ο οτε ειναι ο μεγαλυτερο δικτυο στη χωρα και κοιταει να παραμεινει ετσι
> 
> 
> εσυ οταν πας σε μια ωραια καφετερια και ο καφες εχει 5 ευρω πιστυεις οτι και το κοστος του ειναι τοσο ??
> 
> απο την αλλη μερια η κακομοιτια αυτη με τις τιμες παρεχει γινει. δηλ πως ξερω γω στη τσεχια καταφερνουν καλυτερες τιμες και μεις ειμαστε ακομα τοσο πισω....


Η μισθωμένη σου είναι του ΟΤΕ;   :Razz:  

1. Όταν κάτι ξεκινάει σαφώς. Όταν κάτι ήδη πεθαίνει όχι. Και το ADSL είναι στα τελευταία του. Ακόμη και στο Ελλάντα "κυκλοφορεί" 5 χρόνια
<edit>Όπως λέει και ο vasper εδώ



> "384kbps service will cost $39.75/month" !!!! TO 1999 όχι το 2005. Σήμερα η ίδια εταιρία:
> DSL Tier 4 (3.0mbit/384kbit) $24.90/month (!!!!!)
> http://www.inebraska.com/inews/viewn...issue=19990326


για δες πόσο έπεσε σε 6 χρόνια... Εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι του χρόνου θα πληρώνουμε <20€ (ΣΥΝΟΛΟ) τα 3Mbps.

2. Κι εμείς σαν καταναλωτές έχουμε δικαίωμα να διαμαρτυρόμαστε αν πιστεύουμε ότι αυτή τη θέση του "μεγαλύτερη δικτύου" που του την έδωσε το δημόσιο την εκμεταλεύεται για αυτό το σκοπό που λες, αποτελώντας τροχοπέδη στην ανάπτυξη της Πληροφορικής

3. Αν ο καφές σε ΟΛΗ την υπόλοιπη ευρώπη έκανε από 0.2 ΛΕΠΤΑ έως 1.5€ δε θα γινόταν κόλαση; Αλλά απειδή στην Ευρώπη ο καφές έχει από 1 έως 5€, έχουμε ΜΟΝΟΝ μια νύξη ανά εβδομάδα

4. Που το ξέρεις;;; Ολόκληρη μισθωμένη έχεις. Κάνε και καμιά βόλτα να δείς πόσο έχει στην Τσεχία και να ενημερωθείς: http://www.chello.cz/upcmnfc/start/slu_by_chello/

----------


## Νικαετός

> οταν κατι ξεκιναει, σιουρα κοστιζει περισσοτερο
> 
> επισης σαν εταιρεια θελει να εξασφαλισει καποια πραγματα, ο οτε ειναι ο μεγαλυτερο δικτυο στη χωρα και κοιταει να παραμεινει ετσι
> 
> 
> εσυ οταν πας σε μια ωραια καφετερια και ο καφες εχει 5 ευρω πιστυεις οτι και το κοστος του ειναι τοσο ??
> 
> απο την αλλη μερια η κακομοιτια αυτη με τις τιμες παρεχει γινει. δηλ πως ξερω γω στη τσεχια καταφερνουν καλυτερες τιμες και μεις ειμαστε ακομα τοσο πισω....


Μπορώ όμως να πάω και στον καφενέ και να πιω το καφεδάκι μου με 1.20 , εδώ όμως δεν μπορούμε να πάμε αλλού για την ADSL , αφήστε δηλαδή που adsl 384 και 512 δεν υπάρχει ...

Το δε μεγάλο γέλιο θα γινόταν αν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε αναγωγή των τιμών παγκοσμίως (άντε πανευρωπαϊκά) με το μέσο ΩΡΟρομίσθιο σε κάθε χώρα. 

Πόσες ώρες χρειάζεται να εργαστεί ο Γάλλος για να έχει 5 Μbps σύνδεση και πόσες ο έλληνας για 384 ή 512 . Και επειδή κάποιοι έχουν φαγωθεί πως ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να κάνει απόσβεση κλπ , ας πάμε σε χώρες με πληθυσμό ίσο ή μικρότερο από τον δικό μας , για να μην μας λένε πως οι άλλοι φορείς έχουν περισσότερους πελάτες και κάνουν γρηγορότερα απόσβεση λόγω εσόδων κλπ. Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν στην Δανία ή στην Ιρλανδία Λουξεμβούργο Βέλγιο Πορτογαλία κλπ . 

Λέτε να συμφέρει τον ΟΤΕ η σύγκριση ? 

Μην ξεχνάτε πως η πληροφορία είναι ΥΨΙΣΤΟ αγαθό , δεν είναι καφές , ούτε λουστρινάκι .

----------


## Tormendor

Δεν είναι δικαιολογία για τον ΟΤΕ κ για οποιαδήποτε άλλη Α.Ε. κάνω επενδύσεις άρα κρατώ τις τιμές υψηλες. Οι επενδύσεις γίνονται με ίδια κεφάλαια, με δανεισμό ή με αύξηση μετοικού κεφαλαίου. Τέτοια δικαιολογία είναι αυθαίρετη , άστοχη . Μακάρι ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει τέτοια απάντηση. Μας δίνει τροφή για παραπομπή στην επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού. Βρίσκετε;;;

----------


## yiapap

> Και επειδή κάποιοι έχουν φαγωθεί πως ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να κάνει απόσβεση κλπ , ας πάμε σε χώρες με πληθυσμό ίσο ή μικρότερο από τον δικό μας , για να μην μας λένε πως οι άλλοι φορείς έχουν περισσότερους πελάτες και κάνουν γρηγορότερα απόσβεση λόγω εσόδων κλπ. Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν στην Δανία ή στην Ιρλανδία Λουξεμβούργο Βέλγιο Πορτογαλία κλπ . .


"E, μα αυτές οι χώρες έχουν μεγάλη αγορά. Δεν είναι σαν και μας που δε χρησιμοποιούμε το Internet"

Δλδ... στη ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ το χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο;
Για να δούμε τι κάνει η πρώην Σοβιετική Σοσιαλιστική Δημοκρατία με τα ΤΟΣΑ προβλήματα:
http://www.geonet.ge/rates.shtml 
29.97€ για 1Mbps (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ)  :Shocked:  
Πως είπατε;

----------


## leasedline

> Αυτο το δικτυο,  δεν το εκανε  ο ΟΤΕ ΑΕ,  το εκανέ ο Οργανισμος Τηλεπικοινωνιων Ελλάδος  όταν ηταν Δημοσιο


καλη η παρατηρηση, ας μας το δωσει πισω λοιπον....

----------


## leasedline

> 4. Που το ξέρεις;;; Ολόκληρη μισθωμένη έχεις. Κάνε και καμιά βόλτα να δείς πόσο έχει στην Τσεχία και να ενημερωθείς: http://www.chello.cz/upcmnfc/start/slu_by_chello/


αν δε κανω λαθος τα 50 ευρω ειναι 1300 Κc περιπου, αρα πεφτω μεσα...

----------


## yiapap

> αν δε κανω λαθος τα 50 ευρω ειναι 1300 Κc περιπου, αρα πεφτω μεσα...


41€, αλλά μήπως δε σε κατάλαβα;
Όταν έλεγες "πως ξέρω" αννοούσες ότι ΟΝΤΩΣ το ξέρεις;
Αν ναι τότε sorry νόμιζα ότι το νόημα ήταν "και που ξέρω εγώ πόσο είναι στην Τσεχία"
Παρεξήγησις  :Wink:

----------


## Tormendor

Θα σας πω ένα μυστικό. Ο ΟΤΕ δρα ανεξέλγχτα διότι η καλή μας πολιτεία δεν φρόντισε να ενσωματώσει στην νομοθεσία της 3 σημαντικότατες οδηγίες 2002/21/ΕΚ, 2002/20/ΕΚ, 2002/19/ΕΚ. Μπα!! Μάλλον το ξέρετε. Αλλά δώστε προσοχή έτσι σε μερικά ενδιαφεροντα αποπασματικά παρατιθέμενα:

Οδηγία 2002/19/ΕΚ
Άρθρο 8 της οδηγίας 
Επιβολή, τροποποίηση ή άρση υποχρεώσεων
2. Εφόσον, έπειτα από ανάλυση της αγοράς η οποία πραγματοποιείται σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 16 της οδηγίας 2002/21/ΕΚ (οδηγία πλαίσιο), ο φορέας εκμετάλλευσης ορίζεται ως έχων σημαντική ισχύ στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά, οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές επιβάλλουν, κατά περίπτωση, τις υποχρεώσεις οι οποίες αναφέρονται στα άρθρα 9, 10, 11, 12 και 13 της παρούσας οδηγίας.
Άρθρο 9
Υποχρέωση διαφάνειας
1. Οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές μπορούν, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 8, να επιβάλλουν υποχρεώσεις διαφάνειας όσον αφορά τη διασύνδεση και/ή την πρόσβαση, βάσει των οποίων απαιτείται από τους φορείς εκμετάλλευσης να δημοσιοποιούν συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες, όπως πληροφορίες λογιστικής φύσεως, τεχνικές προδιαγραφές, χαρακτηριστικά δικτύου, όρους και προϋποθέσεις παροχής και χρήσης, καθώς και τιμές.
Άρθρο 12
Υποχρεώσεις πρόσβασης και χρήσης ειδικών ευκολιών δικτύου
1. Η εθνική κανονιστική αρχή δύναται, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 8, να επιβάλλει, σε φορείς εκμετάλλευσης, υποχρεώσεις να ικανοποιούν εύλογες αιτήσεις για πρόσβαση ή χρήση ειδικών στοιχείων του δικτύου και συναφών ευκολιών, μεταξύ άλλων σε περιπτώσεις όπου, η εθνική κανονιστική αρχή κρίνει ότι, η άρνηση πρόσβασης ή οι παράλογοι όροι και προϋποθέσεις με ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα, θα δυσχέραιναν τη δημιουργία βιώσιμης ανταγωνιστικής αγοράς, σε επίπεδο λιανικού εμπορίου ή ότι δεν θα ήταν προς το συμφέρον των τελικών χρηστών.

----------


## Tormendor

Επίσης από την ίδια οδηγία (πόσα πολλαααα!!!)

Άρθρο 13
Υποχρεώσεις ελέγχου τιμών και κοστολόγησης
1. Η εθνική κανονιστική αρχή δύναται, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 8, να επιβάλλει υποχρεώσεις σχετικά με την ανάκτηση κόστους και ελέγχους τιμών, που περιλαμβάνουν υποχρέωση καθορισμού των τιμών με γνώμονα το κόστος και υποχρέωση όσον αφορά τα συστήματα κοστολόγησης, για την παροχή ειδικών τύπων διασύνδεσης και/ή πρόσβασης, σε περιπτώσεις όπου η ανάλυση της αγοράς καταδεικνύει ότι η έλλειψη πραγματικού ανταγωνισμού σημαίνει ότι ο ενδιαφερόμενος φορέας εκμετάλλευσης μπορεί να διατηρεί τις τιμές σε υπερβολικά υψηλά επίπεδα ή να συμπιέζει τις τιμές, εις βάρος των τελικών χρηστών. Οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές λαμβάνουν υπόψη την επένδυση του φορέα εκμετάλλευσης και του επιτρέπουν έναν εύλογο συντελεστή απόδοσης επί του επαρκούς επενδεδυμένου κεφαλαίου, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τους συναφείς κινδύνους.
2. Οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές εξασφαλίζουν ότι κάθε επιβαλλόμενος μηχανισμός ανάκτησης κόστους ή μέθοδος τιμολόγησης, προάγει την οικονομική απόδοση και τον βιώσιμο ανταγωνισμό, και μεγιστοποιεί το όφελος για τους καταναλωτές. Εν προκειμένω, οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές δύνανται επίσης να λαμβάνουν υπόψη τις διαθέσιμες τιμές σε συγκρίσιμες ανταγωνιστικές αγορές.
3. Όταν ένας φορέας εκμετάλλευσης έχει υποχρέωση καθορισμού των τιμών με γνώμονα το κόστος, ο ενδιαφερόμενος φορέας εκμετάλλευσης φέρει το βάρος της απόδειξης ότι τα τέλη υπολογίζονται βάσει του κόστους, λαμβανομένου υπόψη ενός εύλογου συντελεστή απόδοσης της επένδυσης. Για τον υπολογισμό του κόστους αποτελεσματικής παροχής υπηρεσιών, οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν λογιστικές μεθόδους ανεξάρτητες από εκείνες που χρησιμοποιεί η επιχείρηση. Οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές δύνανται να απαιτούν από τον φορέα εκμετάλλευσης να αιτιολογεί πλήρως τις τιμές που επιβάλλει και, κατά περίπτωση, δύνανται να απαιτούν προσαρμογή των τιμών.
4. Οι εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές εξασφαλίζουν ότι, όταν η εφαρμογή συστήματος κοστολόγησης επιβάλλεται για λόγους υποστήριξης του ελέγχου των τιμών, πρέπει να τίθεται στη διάθεση του κοινού περιγραφή του συστήματος κοστολόγησης, στην οποία να εμφαίνονται τουλάχιστον οι βασικές κατηγορίες κόστους και οι κανόνες για την κατανομή του. Η συμμόρφωση με το σύστημα κοστολόγησης ελέγχεται από αρμόδιο ανεξάρτητο φορέα. Δημοσιεύεται ετησίως δήλωση σχετικά με τη συμμόρφωση.

----------


## ZORO

> Δεν είναι δικαιολογία για τον ΟΤΕ κ για οποιαδήποτε άλλη Α.Ε. κάνω επενδύσεις άρα κρατώ τις τιμές υψηλες. Οι επενδύσεις γίνονται με ίδια κεφάλαια, με δανεισμό ή με αύξηση μετοικού κεφαλαίου. Τέτοια δικαιολογία είναι αυθαίρετη , άστοχη . Μακάρι ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει τέτοια απάντηση. Μας δίνει τροφή για παραπομπή στην επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού. Βρίσκετε;;;


Φανταστείτε κατά αναλογία να πάτε σε ένα βενζινάδικο και να σας χρεώσει 1,5€ το λίτρο και όταν του πεις "μεγάλε τι τιμή είναι αυτή δεν πας καλά" αυτός να σου απαντήσει "κοίταξε να δεις μόλις άνοιξα το μαγαζί και πρέπει να κάνω απόσβεση σε κανένα χρόνο που θα έχει γίνει θα ρίξω την τιμή."
Να υποθέσω ότι και εσείς και οι ελεγκτές του υπουργείου εμπορίου που θα έρθουν μετά την καταγγελία εναντίον του θα θεωρήσουν επαρκή την εξήγηση και θα πουν "α, αφού ξεπληρώνεις την επένδυση που έκανες εντάξει, ήπαμε και εμείς"

----------


## Tormendor

Αυτό ήταν το δώρο του yiapap για το Σαββατοκύριακο (ξέρω ότι σε εξιτάρουν κάτι τέτοια), αλλά κ για να μη με βρίζετε που φεύγω για ΣΚ και μπάνια χαλκιδική. Έχω κι άλλα...Καλό ΣΚ εγώ θα πήζω την Δευτέρα με τον κ. yiapi με ζωντανή σύνδεση popmaniac. Καλή συνέχεια κ βαστάτε ωρε η ώρα ηγκηκεν.

----------


## yiapap

Και για να δείτε ότι ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ τυχαίο....
Αυτά τα άρθρα ΟΦΕΙΛΑΜΕ να τα είχαμε ενσωματώσει... και γι αυτή τη μη εναρμόνιση είμαστε στον τάκο.

Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να ΜΗΝ τα ενσωματώσουμε (εξ ού και το νέο νομοσχέδιο), οπότε τι κάνουμε;

Ε;

Για σκεφτείτε;

Είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί η ρυθμιστική αρχή να βάλει χέρι; Όχι μόνο είναι αλλά το έχει κάνει πολλάκις.
Οπότε τι κάνουμε

Ε;

*ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ! Παύουμε την ανεξαρτησία της ρυθμιστικής αρχής και στέλνουμε δικούς μας ΔΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ, ΕΝΤΕΤΑΛΜΕΝΟΥΣ ως υπεύθυνους!*

 :Clapping:  
Μα ΕΙΝΑΙ δυνατόν σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία, όχι απλά να το περνάνε (δικαίωμά τους άλλωστε), αλλά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ να μην ξεσηκώνεται; Κανείς μα κανείς να μην αναμεταδίδει τον προβληματισμό; Κανείς μα κανείς να μην υποχρεούται να δώσει... μια εξήγηση βρε αδερφέ...
 :Clapping:  
Πάω για μπάνια κι εγώ... Μπας και καλμάρουν τα νεύρα μου!
Αν δεν καλμάρουν θα σε βρίζω... από τη διπλανή ξαπλώστρα  :Laughing:

----------


## shaq141a

Η μόνη λύση σε διορισμένες αρχές είναι η μαζική αντίδραση. Αυτό δηλαδή που κάνουμε εμεις όλοι τώρα. Αν δεν δούμε και πάλι άσπρη μέρα μόνο το μποικοταζ στον πΟΤΕ και στους ISPs μας μένει.

----------


## sdikr

Εγινε  ενα  split  κάποιον μηνυμάτων  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19004

Παρακαλω  όσους θέλουν να συνεχίσουν εκει

----------


## kostas_pav

Αντε ξυπνήστε!! ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!

Μία μέρα έμεινε και είμαστε στις 1646 υπογραφές!! :Thumbsup1:

----------


## brutus

Γράφτηκα για να συμμετάσχω. Count me in  :Smile:

----------


## hedgehog

> Γράφτηκα για να συμμετάσχω. Count me in


Καλώς μας ήρθες  :Wink: 
Απλά ενημερωτικά και για να μην αποθαρυνθεί πιθανός κάποιος άλλος ενδιαφερόμενος, να πω πως ΔΕΝ απαιτείτε η εγγραφή στο forum για την συμμετοχή στην διαμαρτυρία.  :Wink:

----------


## PopManiac

* Φίλοι και συναγωνιστές έχουν μείνει κάτι λίγες ώρες για την αποστολή του κειμένου!* Εάν έχετε βρει e-mails ατόμων / δημοσιογράφων / ακαδημαϊκών (whatever!) που πιστεύετε πως θα πρέπει να είναι αποδέκτες της επιστολής σας παρακαλώ να μου τα στείλετε είτε με ΠΜ ή email.

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγυς...........

----------


## bfc_xxx

και εγω μεσα

----------


## apok

Pop αυτό το τελευταίο τι το ήθελες??  :Razz:  
Τεσπά ήγικεν η ώρα...
Άϊντε και με τη νίκη

Υ.Γ τα δύσκολα τώρα ξεκινάνε  :Wink:

----------


## Sannin

Άντε βρε παιδιά, λιγότερο από 24 ώρες μείνανε, όσοι καθυστερούσανε να υπογράψουνε η ώρα πλησιάζει! Άντε να περάσουμε τις 1700!

----------


## satore

1699...Δεν είναι κ ασχημο σαν νούμερο το 1700 εδώ που τα λέμε...Βάλε κ καμια σαρανταριά υπογραφές αύριο...Καλό ακούγεται...Ελπίζω η οργάνωση στην αποστολή να είναι οκ..Μια ερώτηαη τώρα,Γιατί να τελιώνει στις 8 το βράδυ;Για να προλάβετε τις εφημερίδες της Τρίτης;Απλή απορεία..

----------


## yiapap

*1700!*
 :Thumb Dup:  

Well done everybody... once again!!!

<edit>
Στις 20.00 αύριο θα έρθει ο Σταύρος στο σπίτι μου. Θα παραλάβει το CD με τα στοιχεία που θα διπλοκλειδώσει, θα σβηστούν (παρουσία του) όλα τα αντίγραφα, θα εκτυπωθούν τα ονοματεπώνυμα και θα στείλουμε τα email.
Προφανώς όλα δε θα γίνουν ταυτόχρονα στις 20.00... απλά τότε θα σταματήσει η συγκέντρωση των υπογραφών.

----------


## apok

:Clapping:   :Respekt:   :Thumb Dup:   :Worthy:  ppl

----------


## pelasgian

Εγώ μόλις γύρισα από το νησί του πολιτισμού, όπου και έγινε η απονομή του σουπαντούπα «χαρτιού». 
Εντυπώσεις:
1) έχουμε καλύτερο αεροδρόμιο τόσο από το gatwick και το Luton, «έργα του ...» που θα λέει και γνωστός και μη εξαιρεταίος φίλος. 
2) συνηθίζεις άνετα την ανάποδη οδήγηση, πιο εύκολα από τους ανάποδους έλληνες οδηγούς
3) εντέλει το diesel κωλολέει, έκανα 600Km με 25λίτρα -> 25 λίρες, δηλαδή 35 ευρά σε αμάξι 1.9 TDI (VW Passat -> έκατσε πολύ καλά ο κώλος μου εκεί μέσα!)
4) τα πανεπιστημία μας είναι απλοί κολαούζοι σε σχέση με τα εγγλέζικα
5) οι έλληνες φοιτητές που ήξερα έγιναν λέκτορες με μεγάλο ερευνητικό έργο ενώ εδώ ακόμα ψάχνω για εκείνη τη θέση ωρομισθίου
6) οι εγγλέζες δεν έχουν κυταρίτιδα και έχουν μεγάλες ... πιπίλες
7) το internet είναι τσάμπα πράμα, στο δίνουν μαζί με καμιά 20 κανάλια τηλεόρασης και δύο γραμμές τηλεόρασης προς 25 λιριά τα 512, που είναι η μικρότερη παροχή.
8) παρόλο που φάγαν 5 μπόμπες στο κεφάλι είναι ψύχραιμοι και ψάχνουν να βρουν τους τρομοκράτες
9) έκανε ζέστη και ο ήλιος έκαιγε.
10) με το που ήρθα, λόγω νέφους με έπιασε πονοκέφαλος
11) πήρα δύο algon
12) τώρα που ρυθμίσαμε το και το θέμα της «ανεξάρτητης αρχής τηλεπικοινωνιών», ποιος μας πιάνει!
13) σε μία στιγμή πάθους, έσκασα πεντακό και πήρα μία sony dsc w17. (Εντέλει, τα 7.2mpixels μαμάνε!)
14) βρήκα ευκαιρίες σε κουστούμια κλπ
15) να κάνουμε καμιά εξόρμηση όλοι μαζί όταν ξαναπιάσω κάνα φράγκο!

----------


## Νικαετός

Κατ' αρχήν καλορίζικα . (Και το χαρτί και η sony)
Κατά ...δεύτερον τώρα εξηγείται η απουσία σου . Άντε γρήγορα να οργανωθούμε λίγο . 

Α, εν τω μεταξύ γίναμε και 1700+ .

----------


## yiapap

Και άλλη φορά λέμε:
"Μάγκες θα φύγω... μη με μετράτε πουθένα!"
ΕΤΑ... σε μια εβδομάδα!!!
(βλπ +1000! άτομα)
Με γεια τα καινούργια  :Wink:

----------


## Katsoulinos

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
  Δυστυχώς δεν ανεβαίνω συχνά στο δίκτυο για να ενημερώνομαι σωστά αλλά τώρα που μόλις έμαθα για το εγχείρημα έχω να κάνω μερικές προτάσεις. Εργάζομαι αρκετά χρόνια στην αγορά της Θεσσαλονίκης και συγκεκριμένα στον κλάδο των πολυμέσων.
  Είμαι εικονολήπτης τηλεόρασης και μέσα από την ενασχόληση μου με τα κοινά και το επάγγελμα γνωρίζω αρκετούς δημοσιογράφους τηλεοράσεως, ραδιόφωνου και εντύπων. Μήπως πριν απ’ όλα είναι δόκιμο και σίγουρα αποτελεσματικό να μεθοδεύσουμε την κατάσταση έτσι, ώστε η όποια αντιπαράθεση μας με τους φορείς που θιγεί η καταγγελία μας να έχει τις μέγιστες δυνατές προϋποθέσεις επιτυχίας;
  Συγκεκριμένα, προτείνω: τηλεφωνική παρέμβαση σε όσους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς είναι δυνατόν. Αποστολή δελτίων τύπου οπού υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τύχουν ενδιαφέροντος. Συγκέντρωση δημοσιευμάτων διεθνούς και εθνικού τύπου που αναφέρουν και καταγγέλλουν το πρόβλημα (ναι μάλιστα! έχουμε γίνει ξεφτίλα και διεθνώς στο παρελθών για αυτό το ζήτημα). Παραγωγή βίντεο και έντυπου υλικού συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και άλλες παραμέτρους που θα φέρουν πιο πολύ κόσμο στο πλευρό μας (ως γνωστό γενικά τα τέλη του τηλεπικοινωνιακού μας φορέα είναι από τα πιο ακριβά στην Ευρώπη, αυτό αφορά και όσους δεν ξερόυν καν τι είναι το διαδίκτυο αλλά έχουν διάθεση να το αλλάξουν αυτό). Ταυτόχρονη ενημέρωση των αντιστοίχων κοινοτήτων σε χώρες του εξωτερικού για να προβούν σε ανάλογες ενέργειες συμπαράστασης (βλέπε αναφορές στο θέμα σε blogs forum κτλ που εμείς θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως ένδειξη της αδικίας που γίνεται σε βάρος μας). Ανάρτηση αφισών σε όσα καταστήματα υπολογιστών μπορούμε (αυτούς και αν τους συμφέρει να ανοίξει η αγορά). Αφίσες όπου επιτρέπεται με χρήματα που θα μαζέψουμε έπειτα από έρανο στην κοινότητα μας. Σποτ που με χαρά θα αναμεταδώσουν δωρεάν πολλοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί (πιστέψετε με δεν ξέρετε τι πρόβλημα έχουν με τον Π.Ο.Τ.Ε.). Ενημέρωση των ενώσεων ραδιοερασιτεχνών που είναι και οι πρωτοπόροι του ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα (ναι αλήθεια είναι. όσοι ξέρετε τι είναι το packet το gprs κτλ τότε ξέρετε ότι δεν έφερε η forthnet το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα. Αυτοι έχουν μεγάλη δύναμη και το πονούν το δίκτυο, άλλωστε είναι δικό τους παίδι). Θα μπορούσα να μιλάω για ώρες αλλά θα παρακαλέσω απλά να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου στο mail που γνωρίζεται από το λογαριασμό μου ώστε να έχουμε μια συζήτηση ακόμη και για την εμφάνιση μας σε τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές (έχουμε άκρες).
  Αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους, καλό βόλι και καλή τηλεπικοινωνιακή λευτεριά!

----------


## HaRRy

> Εγώ μόλις γύρισα από το νησί του πολιτισμού, όπου και έγινε η απονομή του σουπαντούπα «χαρτιού». 
> Εντυπώσεις:
> 1) έχουμε καλύτερο αεροδρόμιο τόσο από το gatwick και το Luton, «έργα του ...» που θα λέει και γνωστός και μη εξαιρεταίος φίλος. 
> ...


Καλά τι μας το θυμίζεις...
4 χρόνια εκεί και όταν γύρισα Ελλάδα - Αθήνα νόμιζα οτι με στείλαν στον Εβρο στην πινέζα για φαντάρο-σκοπιά-θαλαμοφύλακα γερμανικό ωράριο...
Ξέχασες ή μαλλον δεν είδες οτι:
Οι Αγγλίδες είναι εύκολες, η ζωή κοστίζει ΟΣΟ πρέπει αναλόγως το χρήμα που σε πληρώνουν, τα δισκάδικα είναι ΝΑΟΙ και έχουν τρελές προσφορές ακόμα και σε ... βινύλια!!!!!!
Επίσης το Ιντερνετ στα πανεπιστήμια πετάει και συνήθως αν μένεις σε εστία έχεις και μία πρίζα 1-2Μbit στο δωμάτιο, αν βάλεις καλωδιακή έχεις ιντερνετ και 200 κανάλια με τα ίδια λεφτά που δίνεις εδώ για την σαπιοΝΟΒΑ...
Δε λέω άλλα και το κανω off-topic...

Mε τις διαμαρτυρίες τι έγινε ??
Ποτε τελικά θα αποσταλλούν και που??

Μια αναλυτική προσέγγιση αν γινετε ή έστω περιφραστική...

Οσο για τις κινήσεις... μη περιμένετε συμμαχία απο τα μεγάλα μέσα γιατί αυτά έχουν συνήθως συνεργασίες με ΟΤΕ και άλλες εταιρείς που τους παρέχουν κυκλωματα και πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ... πολλά μέσα είναι και στον ίδιο όμιλο με παροχείς ιντερνετ... πχ Alter-Altec

----------


## apok

> Οσο για τις κινήσεις... μη περιμένετε συμμαχία απο τα μεγάλα μέσα γιατί αυτά έχουν συνήθως συνεργασίες με ΟΤΕ και άλλες εταιρείς που τους παρέχουν κυκλωματα και πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ... πολλά μέσα είναι και στον ίδιο όμιλο με παροχείς ιντερνετ... πχ Alter-Altec


Δηλαδή την Altec δεν την συμφέρει να έχει περισσότερους συνδρομητές??
Γιατί μείωση των παγίων σημαίνει ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που είναι ακόμα dial up θα γυρίσουν σε Adsl  :Very Happy: 

Την Altec και κατά συνέπεια όλους τους πάροχους έτσι??

----------


## NoYmErOs

*@katsoulinos* την ίδια σκέψη έκανα και εγώ μαζί σου απλά μετά (στο καπάκι) σκέφτηκα όπως ο XaRRy και είπα καλός επιλέξαμε τέτοιο τρόπο διαμαρτυρίας.

----------


## jog

Άντε παιδιά πλησιάζει η ώρα!
Ας ελπίσουμε να έχει σοβαρό αντίκτυπο αυτή η κίνηση  :Smile:

----------


## apok

> *1700!*
>  
> 
> Well done everybody... once again!!!


Νομίζειςςςςςς

*1750 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ!!!*

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:  

6 ώρες μείνανε
Τις 1800 τις έχουμε σίγουρες

Well Done Ppl

----------


## dantouan

Σύνολο Συμμετοχών: 1766

00 Ημέρες, 05 Ώρες, 08 Λεπτά, 17 Δευτερόλεπτα
έως την αποστολή της Διαμαρτυρίας

----------


## apok

Σε μια ώρα( διαφορά του Post μου απότο δικό σου ) έπεσαν 16 υπογραφές.
Άρα αναλογικα στις 5 περίπου ώρες που απομένουν ακόμα θα έχουμε περάσει κατά πολύ τις 1800  :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## yiapap

> Σε μια ώρα( διαφορά του Post μου απότο δικό σου ) έπεσαν 166 υπογραφές.
> Άρα αναλογικα στις 5 περίπου ώρες που απομένουν ακόμα θα έχουμε περάσει κατά πολύ τις 2.000


Κάποιο λάθος έκανες   :Whistling:

----------


## apok

> Κάποιο λάθος έκανες


  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:  

Σσσσ...κρύβε λόγια!!!

<edit> Κάνε κάνα edit και στο δικό σου μην μας πάρουνε χαμπάρι   :Cool:

----------


## artlovergr

Yiapap πως αισθάνεσαι τώρα που το deadline κλείνει μετά απο τόση κούραση κ τόση δουλειά δεν αισθάνεσαι κάπως δικαιωμένος κ σύ κ ο pop maniac κ όλοι μας φαντάζομαι που είδαμε τέτοια ανταπόκριση (δεν είναι μικρός αριθμός αναλογικά με τον αριθμό των χρηστών κ με το πώς λειτουργεί ως συνήθως ο Έλληνας καταναλωτής)

----------


## yiapap

> Yiapap πως αισθάνεσαι τώρα που το deadline κλείνει


Δηλώσεις από αύριο!  :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

> Ενημέρωση των ενώσεων ραδιοερασιτεχνών που είναι και οι πρωτοπόροι του ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα (ναι αλήθεια είναι. όσοι ξέρετε τι είναι το packet το gprs κτλ τότε ξέρετε ότι δεν έφερε η forthnet το ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα. Αυτοι έχουν μεγάλη δύναμη και το πονούν το δίκτυο, άλλωστε είναι δικό τους παίδι). Θα μπορούσα να μιλάω για ώρες αλλά θα παρακαλέσω απλά να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου στο mail που γνωρίζεται από το λογαριασμό μου ώστε να έχουμε μια συζήτηση ακόμη και για την εμφάνιση μας σε τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές (έχουμε άκρες).
>   Αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους, καλό βόλι και καλή τηλεπικοινωνιακή λευτεριά!


Οι έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες...ένα μεγάλο μέρος τους, είναι ήδη ενήμερω για την κίνηση αυτή μέσω e-mail λίστας και του www.hwn.gr όπου έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό συζήτηση για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## dtakis

Yeah! 1800!!

Online Συμμετοχές:
	1592 	(έναρξη 7/7/2005 18.00)
Offline Συμμετοχές:
	208 	(τελευταία ενημέρωση 17/7/2005 23.40)
Σύνολο Συμμετοχών: 1800
17:42

----------


## satore

Ξεπεράσαμε κ τις προσδοκίες μου για την τελευταία μέρα...Πιάνουμε τις 1800 υπογραφές(οταν κοίταξα ήταν στις 1799..)Αντε,καλή μας επιτυχία.Με το καλό να μας ακούσω αύριο σε κανα κανάλι κ να μας διαβάσω σε καμιά εφημερίδα.Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους μας.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Μολις κλεισουν οι συμετοχες-υπογραφες αφηστε την σελιδα να καταγραφει υπογραφες στηριξης χωρις ταυτοτητα για αυτους που ειχαν τους ενδοιασμους τους.

Για να φανει ποσοι ακομα στηριζουν αυτην την κινηση!!!

----------


## Spyrosss

Μπήκε το topic για την διαμαρτυρία στο κανάλι #hellas του GRnet

----------


## yiapap

> Μπήκε το topic για την διαμαρτυρία στο κανάλι #hellas του GRnet


Θα έλεγα "κάλιο αργά..."
Αλλά δεν είναι υπερβολικά αργά?   :Sad:

----------


## Spyrosss

topic: PARAKALW: Afou diavasete oloi auto: http://www.psyxakias.com/adsl/Epistoli.pdf Tha sas parakalousame na ypograpsete edw: http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/ Gia ena kalytero avrio stis times tis DSL stin Ellada! Sygkrisi timwn se olh thn Eurwph: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16828 !!set by: Andrew on *Monday July 18 2005 16:55:05*

Απελπιστικά αργά.... :Evil:

----------


## Tormendor

Πωπω το έπαθα ! ετοιμάστηκα να κοιμηθώ κι η συνείδηση μου δεν με άφηνε 1809 επώνυμα τριβελίζαν το μυαλό μου κ παράλληλα με σπρώχναν στην αγκαλιά του κατευναστή yiapap. Ελπίζω να μην έχει κανείς μετοχές του ΟΤΕ??Από αύριο θα πέσει η τιμή...

----------


## nikgr

Παιδια καλά όλα αυτά αλλα μένει να δουμε τώρα με ποιόν τρόπο θα πιέσουμε τον ΟΤΕ...
Γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα απαντήσει ότι οι άλλες χώρες είχαν χρόνια adsl και ότι κι εδω θα πέσουν με τον καιρό... Εδώ δεν αλλάζει τίποτα με τις καθημερινές γκρίνιες στα κανάλια για την τιμή της ντομάτας και της βενζίνης.

Δε νομίζω ότι θα ιδρώσει το αυτάκι του ΟΤΕ μόνο και μόνο απ' τον ντόρο που (ενδεχομένως) να γίνει.

Το θέμα είναι πώς μπορούμε νομικά να πιέσουμε ακόμα και με μηνύσεις. 

Πιστεύω ότι και κάποιο χρηματικό ποσό να χρειαζόταν οι περισσότεροι από εμάς που ψήφισαν θα ήταν διατεθειμμένοι να το δώσουν για μηνύσεις και όχι ζητιανιές μέσα απ' τις εφημερίδες και τον Τσιαμτσίκα του Alter...

Τέλος θεωρώ ότι εκεί που φτάσαμε με τον αριθμό υπογραφών θα ήταν σκόπιμο να τεθεί ως όριο όχι η ώρα 20:00 σήμερα αλλά η συγκέντρωση 2000 υπογραφών. 
Άλλη αίσθηση κάνει το 2000 και άλλη το 1889. Και εδώ που φτάσαμε δε νομίζω ότι το εγχείρημα θα πέσει έξω με λίγες ώρες καθυστέρηση εωσότου συμπληρωθεί αυτό το νούμερο.

----------


## apok

> Πωπω το έπαθα ! ετοιμάστηκα να κοιμηθώ κι η συνείδηση μου δεν με άφηνε 1809 επώνυμα τριβελίζαν το μυαλό μου κ παράλληλα με σπρώχναν στην αγκαλιά του κατευναστή yiapap. Ελπίζω να μην έχει κανείς μετοχές του ΟΤΕ??Από αύριο θα πέσει η τιμή...


Εσύ άσε τους ύπνους....
Έχεις....αγώνα από σήμερα :Wink:

----------


## Tormendor

Η άσκηση μύνησης  είναι κάπως επισφαλής, διότι για το μόνο που έχουμε κάτι να πούμε είναι η αισχροκέρδεια. Γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν θα πω αβάσιμη, παρά του ότι έχουμε νομοθετικό κενό, που έχω προεκθέσει εδώ. Ο θόρυβος είναι ενα μέσο πίεσης από τα πολλά που ίσως ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουμε κι οι ίδιοι. Μάλλον τώρα αρχίζει παρά τελειώνει η διαμαρτυρία που μπορεί να μετατραπεί αργότερα ως καταγγελία  κ όταν ενσωματωθούν οι οδηγίες που είναι στα σκαριά τότε έχουμε έναν ακόμη λόγο εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει προβεί στο μεταξύ σε καμία κίνηση. Είναι το πρώτο βήμα μας και το διερευνητικό διαθέσεων όπλο μας. Καλή μας τύχη

----------


## chrvez

Παιδία μπράβο για την ίδεα σας. Και εγώ δεν το περίμενα ότι θα μαζευτούμε 1800+. Αντέ να δούμε τι θα γίνει από αύριο και μετά εδώ πάλι είμαστε.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## apok

Online Συμμετοχές:  1612 (έναρξη 7/7/2005 18.00) 
Offline Συμμετοχές:  208 (τελευταία ενημέρωση 17/7/2005 23.40) 
Σύνολο Συμμετοχών: 1820 

00 Ημέρες, 00 Ώρες, 30 Λεπτά, 00 Δευτερόλεπτα
έως την αποστολή της Διαμαρτυρίας 

Aυτό ήταν κύριοι. Μπήκαμε στο τελευταίο μισάωρο!!
Σε λίγο κλείνουν οι κάλπες, ανάβουν οι ανοιχτές ακροάσεις και μετά.. παίρνουν φωτιά οι mail server...και όποιον ( πΟτε ) πάρει ο Χάρος !!

__________________________________________________________________________
Let The Party Begin ! ! ! !

----------


## yiapap

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:*
*Η διαδικασία συγκέντρωσης συμμετοχών πήρε 2 ημέρες παράταση ώστε:*
1. Να φτάσουμε στις 2000 υπογραφές.
2. Να δοθεί χρόνος στους θαμώνες του #hellas να υπογράψουν.
3. Να δοθεί η επιστολή σε συλλόγους και φορείς που θέλουν να την υπογράψουν
4. Να σπάσουν τα νεύρα μου

----------


## PopManiac

Έτσι, έτσι!!!!!! Συνεχίστε να προσυπογράφετε για να του τη σπάσετε!!!!    :Very Happy:

----------


## Gordon`s

Πάλι καλά που ειδοποίησες έγκαιρα, είχα κάνει τα πρώτα 50 μέτρα!
Άντε στις 2000 και εις ανώτερα..

(Αρκεί να μην το παραξηλώσουμε με τις παρατάσεις, είχε ξεκινήσει για 10 μέρες θυμάμαι...)

----------


## nikgr

Φοβάμαι μήπως τελικά ο ΟΤΕ "απαντήσει" με τα μέτρα που είχε ήδη στα σκαριά για το Σεπτέμβριο χωρίς καν τη δική μας επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας.

Μήπως πει δηλαδή ότι "ορίστε, σας μετατρέπω όλες τις γραμμές 384 σε 512 γιατί με πείσατε". (άσχετα με πόσο θα κατεβάζουμε)

(*) Μια σελίδα posts του τύπου "ανοίγω μπύρες, τσιαφ-τσιούφ" καλό θα ήταν να σβηστούν γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι χαζά καταντούν και κουραστικά για κάποιον που με αγωνία μπαίνει να μάθει κανα νέο...

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως πει δηλαδή ότι "ορίστε, σας μετατρέπω όλες τις γραμμές 384 σε 512 γιατί με πείσατε". (άσχετα με πόσο θα κατεβάζουμε)



ναι αλλά η συγκριση ειναι με 1mbit   :Wink:

----------


## apok

> (*) Μια σελίδα posts του τύπου "ανοίγω μπύρες, τσιαφ-τσιούφ" καλό θα ήταν να σβηστούν γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι χαζά καταντούν και κουραστικά για κάποιον που με αγωνία μπαίνει να μάθει κανα νέο...


Σε κατάληψη δεν πρέπει να είχες βρεθεί ποτέ έτσι?
Σόρρυ αν είμαι επιθετικός αλλά τα παιδιά αφιερώνουν 10 ώρες καθημερινά από την προσωπική και εργασιακή τους ζωή για αυτό το θέμα. Νομίζω ότι όσους μας αφορά ενημερωνόμαστε τουλάχιστον 10 φορές τη μέρα
Σόρρυ και πάλι αν ακούγεται επιθετικό αλλά αυτό μου βγαίνει

Φιλικά,
Apok

----------


## nikgr

Έγινε προσπάθεια να μπει σε μεγάλα portals τύπου in.gr ή flash.gr το θέμα της διαμαρτυρίας μας? Γιατί ακόμα και στην tech σελίδα του flash.gr δεν είδα καμία αναφορά...

Όταν δε δημοσιοποιείται το θέμα στα μεγάλα portals πώς περιμένουμε να μαζευτουν πολλές υπογραφές? Και όσο κι αν αγαπώ το adsl.gr δε νομίζω ότι μπαίνουν εδώ όλοι καθημερινά.

(*) apok  δε θέλω να ξεφύγουμε απ' το θέμα και να αρχίσουμε αντιπαραθέσεις. Απλά θεωρώ ότι όταν εμένα μου τη λένε αμα γράψω πχ με greeklish επειδή γίνομαι κουραστικός, νομίζω το ίδιο κουραστικό είναι να διαβάζω για μπύρες και για γαριδάκια.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν εκτιμώ την προσπαθεια των προταγωνιστών. Καλό όμως είναι να κρατάμε ένα επίπεδο και να γίνεται και κανα ξεσκαρτάρισμα στο thread γιατί φαντάσου ένας να το πρωτοανακάλυψε τώρα και να πρέπει να διαβάσει 20 σελίδες ... 
Είναι όλες ουσιαστικές?... Τέλοσπάντων...

----------


## sdikr

> Έγινε προσπάθεια να μπει σε μεγάλα portals τύπου in.gr ή flash.gr το θέμα της διαμαρτυρίας μας? Γιατί ακόμα και στην tech σελίδα του flash.gr δεν είδα καμία αναφορά...


Οχι δεν έγινε,  και αμα διαβάσεις τα διάφορα ποστ θα καταλάβεις γιατι δεν εγίνε




> Όταν δε δημοσιοποιείται το θέμα στα μεγάλα portals πώς περιμένουμε να μαζευτουν πολλές υπογραφές? Και όσο κι αν αγαπώ το adsl.gr δε νομίζω ότι μπαίνουν εδώ όλοι καθημερινά.


Γιατί το adslgr.com, myphone.gr,  and many other (ζητώ συγνωμη απο τα άλλα φόρουμ απλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποια ειναι λόγο κακης μνήμης που έχω στην κεφάλα μου)
δεν ειναι μεγάλα;

----------


## apok

Aυτό θα το αφήσω να στο απαντήσουν άλλοι  :Wink: 

( την 1η απάντηση την έχεις  δει  υποθέτω )

Ρε πάλι με πρόλαβες! Που θα πάει?? Θα πάρω πιο γρήγορο keyboard και μετά θα σου δείξω εγώ  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Tormendor

yiapap ποτίζει tomendor 230 lt αλκοολ. 2000 διαμρτυρόμενοι εν αναμονή ξεσουρώματος Τορμένδορα. Welcome to Greek reality. MME ερωτούν yiapap απαντά :" Είναι προφανές ότι προβοκάρουν τον αγώνα που δίνουμε". Στεφανίδου βγάζει βρώμες ότι ο yiapap μικρός έπαιζε με καλώδια και το 1991 δεν ήταν οι μεγάλες απεργίες αιτία των blackout. Λαμπίρη says tormendor μικρός εξέταζε τα κοριτσάκια της γειτονιάς στο κρεβάτι του πόνου (εξού & το nickname). Popmaniac καλεσμένος του Μικρούτσικου στο από Σεπτέμβριο "Αυτό που θέλουν οι άντρες"... κ.οκ.... κ.ο.κ. 01/01/2006 Τελικά θα πέσουν οι τιμές ADSL στην Ελλάδα; 
Τελικά φίλοι μου ήθελα να πω πως ό,τι και να γίνει το πιο σημαντικό σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια είναι η ανάληψη μίας πρωτοβουλίας που πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα κ σας αξίζει να είστε οι πρωτεργάτες ενός σοβαρού καταναλωτικού κινήματος χωρίς τα καπελωμένα που υπάρχουν. Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους κ στο ADSLGR.COM που έγινε ο στηλοβάτης για να ορθώσουμε τη φωνή μας. (Ρε μπας κ μιλάω σαν πολιτικός;;; :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> yiapap ποτίζει tomendor 230 lt αλκοολ. 2000 διαμρτυρόμενοι εν αναμονή ξεσουρώματος Τορμένδορα. Welcome to Greek reality. MME ερωτούν yiapap απαντά :" Είναι προφανές ότι προβοκάρουν τον αγώνα που δίνουμε". Στεφανίδου βγάζει βρώμες ότι ο yiapap μικρός έπαιζε με καλώδια και το 1991 δεν ήταν οι μεγάλες απεργίες αιτία των blackout. Λαμπίρη says tormendor μικρός εξέταζε τα κοριτσάκια της γειτονιάς στο κρεβάτι του πόνου (εξού & το nickname). Popmaniac καλεσμένος του Μικρούτσικου στο από Σεπτέμβριο "Αυτό που θέλουν οι άντρες"... κ.οκ.... κ.ο.κ. 01/01/2006 Τελικά θα πέσουν οι τιμές ADSL στην Ελλάδα;
> Τελικά φίλοι μου ήθελα να πω πως ό,τι και να γίνει το πιο σημαντικό σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια είναι η ανάληψη μίας πρωτοβουλίας που πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα κ σας αξίζει να είστε οι πρωτεργάτες ενός σοβαρού καταναλωτικού κινήματος χωρίς τα καπελωμένα που υπάρχουν. Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους κ στο ADSLGR.COM που έγινε ο στηλοβάτης για να ορθώσουμε τη φωνή μας. (Ρε μπας κ μιλάω σαν πολιτικός;;


Βρε τι ειναι αυτά που λές!!

μια φορά να μας δούνε να πάμε για φαι (ναι καλά)  στον βόλο!!   δεν χρείαζεται κάτι άλλο

ο yiapap to 1991  έπαιζε με ασύρματα!!  :Wink:

----------


## Tormendor

ρε συ nikgr κανείς δεν θέλει να υποβαθμίσει την προσπάθεια, ούτε βέβαια να την διακωμωδήσει, πόσο μάλιστα αυτοί που θα σηκώσουν τελικά το βάρος μίας τέτοιας διαμαρτυρίας έχοντας απέναντι τον ΟΤΕ και πίσω 2000 διαμρτυρόμενους *υπεύθυνους*. Η τετάρτη μιας και δόθηκε παράταση είναι μια δύσκολη μέρα κ μεγάλη ευθύνη κ για μένα. Μην νομίζεις πως εμένα δεν με τρομάζει. Απλώς καλό θα ήταν να το εκλάβεις σαν ένα διάλειμμα στην τόσων ημερών ένταση και αγωνία, που ίσως δεν μπορούν να το λαταλάβουν όλοι. Πάμε καλά κ όσο πιο πολλοί τόση μεγαλύτερη κ η ευθύνη, αλλά και ο κίνδυνος να παρεισφρύουν κάποιοι κακόβουλοι. 
ΥΓ Τα smiles δεν έμαθα να τα χρησιμοποιώ. Είμαι λίγο άχρηστος

----------


## PopManiac

> ... Popmaniac καλεσμένος του Μικρούτσικου στο από Σεπτέμβριο "Αυτό που θέλουν οι άντρες"...


Δλδ τι υποννοείς συνήγορε του Εωσφόρου; Πώς απεκόμισες τέτοιες εντυπώσεις;;;; Ε;;;;; Ε;;;;;

----------


## ndan_gr

η σελίδα δεν θα σταματήσει να δέχεται υπογραφές; ή δόθηκε μια μέρα παράταση;

----------


## sdikr

> η σελίδα δεν θα σταματήσει να δέχεται υπογραφές; ή δόθηκε μια μέρα παράταση;



ειπάμε διάβασε τα διάφορα ποστ   :Wink: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=270

----------


## ndan_gr

αυτο που μου άρεσε πιο πολύ ήταν το εξής:

"4. Να σπάσουν τα νεύρα μου"

----------


## maddoctor

Να ρωτήσω......τελικά στάλθηκε η επιστολή, γιατί λέγατε για σήμερα και δεν βλέπω κάτι σχετικό στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος!?

----------


## sdikr

Η επιστόλη δεν στάλθηκε ακόμα

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=270

----------


## Νικαετός

Το ποστ του αβοκάντ , με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Ανεξάρτητα από το αποτέλεσμα , επί τέλους κάναμε κάτι . Πάψαμε να μένουμε απαθείς . Άντε να συνέλθει από το τζετ λάγκ ο Πελασγός να ξεναρκωθούμε και λίγο από την ζέστη , να δούμε και πως θα προχωρήσουμε και το θέμα του συλλόγου ...γιατί καλά όλα και άγια , αλλά όπως έχουμε πει κατ ' επανάληψη ο στόχος είναι : Φθηνό και γρήγορο ADSL- και κάτι μου λέει πως θα χρειαστούν πολλές πολλές Γεωργιάδη - πράσινες - και σόδες και πολλά βήματα ακόμα για να τα καταφέρουμε. 

Πάντως η διάθεση υπάρχει .   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:  
 :Beer:   :Beer:  Στην υγειά μας !

----------


## yiapap

> Φοβάμαι μήπως τελικά ο ΟΤΕ "απαντήσει" με τα μέτρα που είχε ήδη στα σκαριά για το Σεπτέμβριο χωρίς καν τη δική μας επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας.
> 
> Μήπως πει δηλαδή ότι "ορίστε, σας μετατρέπω όλες τις γραμμές 384 σε 512 γιατί με πείσατε". (άσχετα με πόσο θα κατεβάζουμε)
> 
> (*) Μια σελίδα posts του τύπου "ανοίγω μπύρες, τσιαφ-τσιούφ" καλό θα ήταν να σβηστούν γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι χαζά καταντούν και κουραστικά για κάποιον που με αγωνία μπαίνει να μάθει κανα νέο...


1. Ας ανακοινώσει επίσημα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ τις αναβαθμίσεις. Μετά βλέπουμε  :Wink: 
2. Συμφωνώ με τα περί χαβαλέ συζήτησης και πήρε η μπάλλα ΠΟΛΛΑ post (μαζί και δικά μου). Άφησα μερικά... που νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μείνουν "στην ιστορία"  :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> 1. Ας ανακοινώσει επίσημα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ τις αναβαθμίσεις. Μετά βλέπουμε


Ότι και να ανακοινώσει , αν τα 392 το δίμηνο που παίρνει από εμένα για την 1024 δεν πάνε στο 1/10 με τετραπλάσια ταχύτητα , πάντα πολλά θα είναι .

----------


## yiapap

Νικαετέ,
Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!
Όμως το τι θα κάνουμε αν και όταν και εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ απαντήσει με τον Χ τρόπο νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί αυτή τη στιγμή τίποτε άλλο εκτός από θέμα "Χαλαρής Κουβεντούλας"... Σαν τις Γεωργιάδη ένα πράγμα.

Άλλωστε αν δημοσιοποιήσουμε ΟΛΑ τα σενάρια δλδ όλες τις πιθανές απαντήσεις και πιθανές μελλοντικές ερωτήσεις... μάλλον θα βγάλουμε τα μάτια μας!
 :Lips Sealed:   :Innocent:

----------


## ipo

> Οχι δεν έγινε, και αμα διαβάσεις τα διάφορα ποστ θα καταλάβεις γιατι δεν εγίνε


Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα γιατί επιλέξαμε κάτι τέτοιο, παρόλο που έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread.

----------


## dantouan

> topic: PARAKALW: Afou diavasete oloi auto: http://www.psyxakias.com/adsl/Epistoli.pdf Tha sas parakalousame na ypograpsete edw: http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/ Gia ena kalytero avrio stis times tis DSL stin Ellada! Sygkrisi timwn se olh thn Eurwph: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16828 !!set by: Andrew on Monday July 18 2005 16:55:05


Καταρχην πρεπει να πουμε ενα ευχαριστω στον φιλο* psyxakia* και ενα ακομα στον φιλο *Andrew* που αν δεν απατωμαι ειναι και μελος στο forum μας...  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## dantouan

> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:
> Η διαδικασία συγκέντρωσης συμμετοχών πήρε 2 ημέρες παράταση ώστε:
> 1. Να φτάσουμε στις 2000 υπογραφές.
> 2. Να δοθεί χρόνος στους θαμώνες του #hellas να υπογράψουν.
> 3. Να δοθεί η επιστολή σε συλλόγους και φορείς που θέλουν να την υπογράψουν
> 4. Να σπάσουν τα νεύρα μου


Iσως μια παραταση μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να ηταν ακομα πιο σωστη...

----------


## ReverseR

> Iσως μια παραταση μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να ηταν ακομα πιο σωστη...


Συμφωνώ και γω



ΥΓ:Πάντως η λ@λ@κια είναι οτι το timing, εν μέσω καλοκαιριού, δεν είναι και ότι καλυτερο

----------


## WAntilles

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σωστή λέξη είναι Tormen*t*or με *t* και όχι Tormendor.

Πάντως, το *Tormentor* είναι εκπληκτικό όνομα για *Star Destroyer*.

Αν δράσει έτσι και για τον ΟΤΕ ακόμα καλύτερα.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## dantouan

> (Αρκεί να μην το παραξηλώσουμε με τις παρατάσεις, είχε ξεκινήσει για 10 μέρες θυμάμαι...)


Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειμαστε και εν μεσω διακοπων, οποτε καθε παραταση για καλο ειναι...

----------


## ipo

Αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο μπαίνουμε πιο βαθιά στην περίοδο διακοπών. Οπότε ας είναι η Τετάρτη η τελευταία προθεσμία, διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε μετά τις 20-25 Αυγούστου.

Αν πάει για το τέλος της εβδομάδας, θα πάει τελικά για Δευτέρα αναγκαστικά (25 Ιουλίου) το οποίο είναι καθαρά παραθεριστική περίοδος.

Προτείνω να μην πάρει άλλη αναβολή το ζήτημα για να μην ξεθυμάνει.

----------


## yiapap

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει με τίποτε να περάσουμε την Τετάρτη, εκτός κι αν έχουμε 1999 υπογραφές!
ipo, παραθεριστική περίοδος είναι ΗΔΗ. 2 μέρες πάνω ή κάτω δεν κάνουν διαφορά.
Το να λές 1830 υπογραφές όμως με το να λες 2100 την κάνει έστω κι αν η διαφορά είναι απλά ψυχολογική

Μην ανησυχείς πάντως... η συνταγή των ηρεμιστικών μου τελειώνει σήμερα... οπότε δεν παίρνει άλλη αναβολή το θέμα εκτός αν θέλετε να αυτοπυρποληθώ στην ταράτσα του Λευκού Πύργου  :Wink:

----------


## iKoms

Άντε παιδιά δυνατά!!!!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Tormendor

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σωστή λέξη είναι Tormen*t*or με *t* και όχι Tormendor.
> 
> Πάντως, το *Tormentor* είναι εκπληκτικό όνομα για *Star Destroyer*.
> 
> Αν δράσει έτσι και για τον ΟΤΕ ακόμα καλύτερα.


πέρασαν 15 χρόνια από τη χρησιμοποίση του αυτού nickname. που να ξεθάβω τώρα λεξικά!! Ας πούμε ότι αναβαθμίστηκε το t σε d.

----------


## Tormendor

1897!!!αν είδα καλά από τις πρωινές τσίμπλες. Μπράβο , μπράβο μπράβο

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Καταρχην πρεπει να πουμε ενα ευχαριστω στον φιλο* psyxakia* και ενα ακομα στον φιλο *Andrew* που αν δεν απατωμαι ειναι και μελος στο forum μας...


Ναι ο Andrew ειναι μέλος του forum και admin στο GRnet για αυτό και αλλαξε το topic του #hellas έστο και τώρα.Ισως μιλούσα με λάθος άτομα στο GRnet και θα έπρεπε να μιλήσω εξαρχής με τον Andrew.
Τεσπα τον ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια και πάμε παρακάτω..  :Cool:

----------


## teo_L20

1900!!!
παιδια μπραβο!!

----------


## Gordon`s

> Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει με τίποτε να περάσουμε την Τετάρτη, εκτός κι αν έχουμε 1999 υπογραφές


Μη μου στεναχωριέσαι, έχω έναν καβάτζα!




> Μην ανησυχείς πάντως... η συνταγή των ηρεμιστικών μου τελειώνει σήμερα... οπότε δεν παίρνει άλλη αναβολή το θέμα εκτός αν θέλετε να αυτοπυρποληθώ στην ταράτσα του Λευκού Πύργου


Μήπως θα μπορούσες να κρατήσεις και καμιά σημαία του Άρη ταυτόχρονα μπας και λύσουμε 2 προβλήματα ταυτόχρονα?

Τετάρτη, παραπάνω δεν πάει, γιατί μετά το χάνουμε. Πάμε πολύ μακριά.

----------


## euri

> Μην ανησυχείς πάντως... η συνταγή των ηρεμιστικών μου τελειώνει σήμερα... οπότε δεν παίρνει άλλη αναβολή το θέμα εκτός αν θέλετε να αυτοπυρποληθώ στην ταράτσα του Λευκού Πύργου


Κλειστός λόγω έργων...λάθος μέρος επέλεξες για να ρίξεις σπίρτο στο κορμί σου να πυρποληθείς...   :Laughing:

----------


## pelasgian

Κάτι που σκέφτηκα και μπορεί να αφορά πολλές πλευρές:
«αν μία εφημερίδα μας αφιερώσει ένα 'ΚΑΛΟ' άρθρο, πόσα φύλλα παραπάνω θα πουλήσει εκείνη τη μέρα»;

----------


## apok

Υποθέτω πολλά. Μια τέτοια κίνηση μας " βολεύει " όλους... Αν και από ότι ξέρω είναι στα σκαριά και αυτό!!

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Βαλτε τους λογους της παρατασης στο αρχικο κειμενο (που βλεπουμε μπαινοντας στο adslgr) καθως και στο σαιτ.  :Wink:

----------


## PopManiac

> Βαλτε τους λογους της παρατασης στο αρχικο κειμενο (που βλεπουμε μπαινοντας στο adslgr) καθως και στο σαιτ.


Φίλε Χρήστο, δεν βλέπω το γιατί να το κάνουμε... Απλά θα ανοίξουμε έναν κύκλο συζήτησης ο οποίος θα κλείσει "άδοξα" καθώς είμαστε ήδη στις........ *1932*!!!! Κάτι μου λέει πως η 48ωρη παράταση ήταν too much!!!!!!

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο ο κόσμος επιθυμεί να εκφράσει τη δυσαρέσκειά του με τον ΟΤΕ. Για να δούμε πόσο οι ενδιαφερόμενοι (ΟΤΕ και πολιτική ηγεσία Υπουργείου Μεταφορών) θα δείξουν την "ευαισθησία" τους σε αίτημα 2000+ ατόμων....

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Κάτι που σκέφτηκα και μπορεί να αφορά πολλές πλευρές:
> «αν μία εφημερίδα μας αφιερώσει ένα 'ΚΑΛΟ' άρθρο, *πόσα φύλλα παραπάνω θα πουλήσει εκείνη τη μέρα*»;


Και πόσες υπογραφές θα έχουμε παραπάνω ?

Μετά την τετάρτη που πρέπει να έρθει και να καταθέσουμε την επιστολή, μου ακούγετε σαν μια πολύ καλή ιδέα και οχι μόνο σαν ιδέα αλλα να το κάνουμε και αυτο, αν και νομίζω χωρίς να χρειαστεί κάποιο άρθρο απο εμάς.. θα τρέξουν τα μμε να προβάλουν το θέμα.. οπως δεν "πουλάει" και τπτ άλλο αυτές τις μέρες παρα μόνο οι απεργίες είναι ότι πρέπει μια τέτοια κίνηση.

Γιατί να μην είναι η επόμενη κίνησή μας μετά την κατάθεση της διαμαρτυρίας, η προβολή του προβλήματος, καλά οργανωμένη απο τα μμε ?  :Embarassed:

----------


## PopManiac

Νούμερος,

Αυτή είναι και η στρατηγική που συζητήσαμε στο IRC την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (δες στο σχετικό thread). Γι'αυτό και μαζεύουμε όσον το δυνατό περισσότερα emails δημοσιογράφων.

Για το λόγο αυτό, ας επαναλάβω την έκκληση στην οποία ήδη έχουν ανταποκριθεί πάρα πολλοί φίλοι εδώ τους οποίους/ τις οποίες και ευχαριστούμε:

*Εάν γνωρίζετε το προσωπικό email κάποιου δημοσιογράφου σας παρακαλώ αποστείλετέ το μαζί με το όνομα μέσω ΠΜ σε εμένα ή στο yiapap. Ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν εάν έχετε ή βρείτε το email κάποιου δημοσιογράφου που ασχολείται είτε με θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιών ή με τεχνολογίες ή (το τέλειο) με προσβάσεις στο Διαδίκτυο στην Ελλάδα.* Εάν γνωρίζετε κάποιον μη δημοσιογράφο ο οποίος πιστεύετε πως λόγω θέσης (πχ ακαδημαϊκός, επιχειρηματίας ή οτιδήποτε) μπορεί να συνδράμει, μπορείτε επίσης να μας δώσετε το email του για να λάβει την επιστολή.

Επίσης να προσθέσω το εξής:

Ορισμένες πρωινές εκπομπές ενημέρωσης (πχ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ στη ΝΕΤ) δίνουν το email τους κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπομπής αλλά - δυστυχώς - δεν υπάρχει στο site του αντίστοιχου καναλιού. *Εάν κάποιος / κάποια παρακολουθήσει τέτοια εκπομπή και δει κάποιο email επαφής, ας μας το δώσει (επαναλαμβάνω μέσω ΠΜ είτε σε εμένα ή στο yiapap) για να το προσθέσουμε στη λίστα αποδεκτών*

* Εντάξει, μόλις βρήκα το email της Πρώτης Γραμμής (thanx to Apok!). Αλλά ψάχνουμε ακόμα για τα emails άλλων ενημερωτικών εκπομπών*

----------


## apok

*Σύνολο Συμμετοχών: 1934* Αnd Counting  :Very Happy: 

Αυτή είναι η * πρώτη* κίνηση που κάνουμε. Από εδώ θα ξεκινήσουν όλα και ελπίζουμε να υπάρχει η ευτυχής κατάληξη. Αλλά ακόμα και αν αυτό δεν έρθει πάλι κερδισμένοι θα είμαστε. Γιατί για πρώτη φορά συσπειρωθήκαμε και διαμαρτυρηθήκαμε ( σσ μιλάω πάντα για το forum και όχι για την προσωπική ζωή του καθενός.. μην παρεξηγηθώ ) για αυτό που τόσο καιρό ψιθυρίζαμε ο ένας στον άλλον.

Επαναλαμβάνω τα λόγια του Pop " *Εάν γνωρίζετε το προσωπικό email κάποιου δημοσιογράφου σας παρακαλώ αποστείλετέ το μαζί με το όνομα μέσω ΠΜ σε εμένα ή στο yiapap. Ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν εάν έχετε ή βρείτε το email κάποιου δημοσιογράφου που ασχολείται είτε με θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιών ή με τεχνολογίες ή (το τέλειο) με προσβάσεις στο Διαδίκτυο στην Ελλάδα.* για να μην χαθεί η ουσία !!

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες, ας μη χάσουμε τη μπάλα με τις παρατάσεις.
Ας ορίσουμε μία ημερομηνία ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ των επιστολών.
ΑΦΟΥ δώσουμε στους οργανωτές ένα Σ/Κ να κάνουν μασάζ στις πλάτες τους!

Δηλαδή: ας τελειώσει η καθαρογραφή της DB με τα ονόματα,
ας ολοκληρωθεί η τελική επιστολή,
ας συνταχθεί (και δημοσιευτεί) η λίστα των παραληπτών, και
ας οριστούν ημερομηνίες αποστολών. 

Well done, mind the last minute details folks!

----------


## nikgr

καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια ενημέρωση από δω και πέρα για τις καταχωρήσεις στον τύπο της διαμαρτυρίας μας, ώστε να έχουμε όλοι μια εικόνα του σχετικού ντόρου που γίνεται.

πχ ο τάδε δημοσιογράφος μου είπε ότι θα το αναφέρουν στο αυριανό φύλλο στα "ΝΕΑ" ή θα αναφερθεί στην τάδε εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση. Όπου αυτό είναι δυνατό βέβαια και υπάρχει σχετική ενημέρωση και από τους δημοσιογράφους.

Πάντως παρόλο που είμαι ευχαριστημένος που έγινε ένας συνασπισμός των adslάδων, δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος για την απήχηση που θα βρει το θέμα απ' τα καναλια και τα ραδιόφωνα...
Κακά τα ψέμματα οι περισσότεροι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την τεχνολογία, για να μην πω για πολλούς που βλέπουν το διαδύκτιο ως το όργανο του σατανά! 
Έχουν παίξει κατα καιρούς το ρόλο τους και τα κανάλια όταν δημοσιοποιούν μόνο σελίδες σατανιστών, επίδοξων τρομοκρατών, sites πορνογραφικού περιεχομένου (και κυρίως παιδικής πορνογραφίας) κλπ.

Άσε που το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνονται είναι οι συνταξιούχοι, η μέση νοικοκυρά (εξου και "το καλάθι της νοικοκυράς") και η γενικά η μέση κατίνα (βλέπε μεσημεριανάδικα)

Εϊδατε εσείς έστω και μία ανφορά έως τώρα στην TV στην ακρίβεια του ελληνικού Internet?
Μία αν δω τώρα στην τηλεόραση θα σας βγάλω το καπέλο!

----------


## yiapap

Πελασγέ,
Τα email θα αποσταλλούν την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα. Κατά τις 20.00 θα βγάλω offline τη βάση, θα κάνω ότι ξεκαθάρισμα υπάρχει & θα στείλουμε παρουσία του Σταύρου τα mail.
Την επόμενη το πρωί (Πέμπτη) θα φύγουν οι συστημένες, ενυπόγραφες επιστολές προς τους κύριους αποδέκτες δλδ.
1. Τον ΟΤΕ
2. Τον υπουργό μεταφορών & τους υφυπουργούς
3. Τον υπουργό ανάπτυξης
4. Την ΕΕΤΤ
5. Το ΙΝΚΑ
6. Τον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη
7. Τη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή

Τους αποδέκτες προς κοινοποίηση δεν θα τους παραθέσω γιατί ήδη φτάσαμε στα 802 email. Είναι όλοι οι βουλευτές και πολλοί δημοσιογράφοι, εφημερίδες, κανάλια (ραδιοφώνου/τηλεόρασης), ο ειδικός τύπος κτλ.

nikgr,
Την ίδια μέρα θα ανοίξει νέο θέμα στο υποφόρουμ όπου θα μπορεί όποιος δει σχετική δημοσίευση να την παραθέτει.
Επίσης μην σνομπάρεις τους συνταξιούχους και τις νοικοκυρές. Δεν είναι λίγοι/λίγες που στη φόρμα συμμετοχής στην ιδιότητα έγραψαν ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΣ, ή ΟΙΚΟKΥΡΙΚΑ!!!
Τέλος, ετοίμαζε το καπέλο σου  :Wink: 

euri... ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΩ!!! Κλειστός ο πύργος της ΔΕΘ, κλειστός ο Λευκός Πύργος...   :Sad:

----------


## nikgr

Μακάρι yiapap! Μακάρι!

Ίσως να έπρεπε να γίνει και αναφορά στη διαμαρτυρία και στις ληστρικές τιμές των providers ζητώντας κι απ' εκεί μια αιτιολόγηση της αισχροκέρδιας τους αλλά και στις μεθόδους ογκοχρέωσης με τις οποίες προσπαθούν να εξαπατήσουν τους ανυποψίαστους.
Δε νομίζω ότι οι providers είναι οι αθώοι της υπόθεσης... Πιστεύω ότι έχουν και αυτοί τις ευθύνες τους. Μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα μόνο στον ΟΤΕ...


Επίσης θεωρώ ότι εφόσον συγκεντρωθούν οι 2000 υπογραφές μπορεί να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία. Τϊ νόημα έχει να μιλάμε για 2016 ή 2037 υπογραφές? Ίσως μόνο το να λέμε "πάνω από 2000 διαμαρτυρόμενοι"

----------


## karaLRS

Παιδία οσον αφορά τους βουλευτές δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να εκτυπωθεί η επιστολή και να περάσει κάποιος και να τις αφήσει στα ντουλαπάκια τους στην βουλή?

ισως κάποιος το κάνει και ερώτηση στην βουλή. βασικά νομίζω είναι υποχρεωμένη να σου απαντήσουν και γράφεται και στο βιβλιο της βουλής.
δηλαδή έγινε η τάδε ερώτηση απο τον τάδε πολίτη .....

----------


## ipo

Επιτρέψτε μου να επαναλάβω κάτι βασικό (έχω αγωνία μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά):

Τα 802 (!!!) e-mail πρέπει να αποσταλλούν λίγα-λίγα, διαφορετικά θα θεωρηθούν από τα προγράμματα αντι-spam ως spam και δεν θα δει κανένας τα e-mail. Είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο να μπαίνουν στον spam folder e-mail που έχουν περισσότερους από 10-15 αποδέκτες (ίσως αυτό αφορά και τους παραλήπτες στους οποίους κοινοποιείται).

Καλό κουράγιο παιδιά!

----------


## yiapap

> Επιτρέψτε μου να επαναλάβω κάτι βασικό (έχω αγωνία μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά):
> 
> Τα 802 (!!!) e-mail πρέπει να αποσταλλούν λίγα-λίγα, διαφορετικά θα θεωρηθούν από τα προγράμματα αντι-spam ως spam και δεν θα δει κανένας τα e-mail. Είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο να μπαίνουν στον spam folder e-mail που έχουν περισσότερους από 10-15 αποδέκτες (ίσως αυτό αφορά και τους παραλήπτες στους οποίους κοινοποιείται).


Όχι αν χρησιμοποιείς "εδικό πρόγραμμα"  :Wink: 




> Επίσης θεωρώ ότι εφόσον συγκεντρωθούν οι 2000 υπογραφές μπορεί να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία. Τϊ νόημα έχει να μιλάμε για 2016 ή 2037 υπογραφές? Ίσως μόνο το να λέμε "πάνω από 2000 διαμαρτυρόμενοι"


Διαφωνώ... Αλλιώς να λέμε "πολλοί"!
Ο κάθε συμμετέχοντας βρίσκεται στη λίστα με πλήρη στοιχεία! Ο κάθε υπογράφων είναι Ένας, είναι Μοναδικός, Ξεχωριστός, Υπεύθυνος πολίτης

(I love you all και τέτοια  :Laughing: )

----------


## nw_raptor

> Όχι αν χρησιμοποιείς "εδικό πρόγραμμα"


Είσαι έμπειρος spammer, έτσι; :P Άντε και με τη νίκη!

----------


## Tormendor

1977 λοιπόν!!!God bless Greeks

----------


## SyMpToM

Tώρα μου ήρθαν κάποια posts στην αρχή που όλοι ευχόμασταν να πιάσουμε τις 300 υπογραφές και ότι 500 θα ήταν υπερβολικός στόχος  :Embarassed:  
Ας είναι μόνο η αρχή αυτή η προσπάθειά μας (και πάλι καλά κουράγια στα παιδία [  :Respekt:   και ξανά   :Respekt:  ])

----------


## ipo

Αντίστοιχα με αυτά που λέει και ο Nikoseagle, τελικός μας στόχος θα είναι τα 24 Mbps με 30 ευρώ/μήνα τελική τιμή (και όχι μετά από 2 χρόνια). Μόνο τότε θα ηρεμήσουμε.

----------


## dantouan

> Αντίστοιχα με αυτά που λέει και ο Nikoseagle, τελικός μας στόχος θα είναι τα 24 Mbps με 30 ευρώ/μήνα τελική τιμή (και όχι μετά από 2 χρόνια). Μόνο τότε θα ηρεμήσουμε.


Ενταξει μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας...  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Ενταξει μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας...


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, γι' αυτό δεν έγραψα ότι θα απαιτήσουμε να περαστούν οπτικές ίνες σε όλη την Ελλάδα μέσα σε δύο χρόνια.

----------


## sv2evs

> Tώρα μου ήρθαν κάποια posts στην αρχή που όλοι ευχόμασταν να πιάσουμε τις 300 υπογραφές και ότι 500 θα ήταν υπερβολικός στόχος  
> Ας είναι μόνο η αρχή αυτή η προσπάθειά μας (και πάλι καλά κουράγια στα παιδία [   και ξανά   ])


Εάν ξεκινούσε νωρίτερα και δεν έπεφτε μέσα στο καλοκαίρι (το έχω ξαναγράψει)...θα γινόταν πανικός. Επίσης αν έπεφτε και λίγη "διαφίμιση" σε irc...εκεί να δείτε τι θα γινόταν !!!

----------


## Tormendor

Ας γίνει ο ντόρος που περιμένουμε κ μετά οργανώνουμε κάτι πιο δραστικό. Ας μη βιαζόμαστε, Να δούμε πρώτα απήχηση κ αντιδράσεις κ έχει μέλλον η υπόθεση, έχει ο Θεός. 2000 επώνυμες υπογραφές είναι πολλές κ ένα δυναμικό μέσο πίεσης.

----------


## dantouan

> Επίσης αν έπεφτε και λίγη "διαφίμιση" σε irc...εκεί να δείτε τι θα γινόταν !!!


Απο εχτες (καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε), υπαρχει σχετικο topic στο καναλι #hellas του GRnet...

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Τελικα δεν θα προλαβω να δω το 2000 μια και πρεπει να φυγω νωρις σημερα θα μεινω στο 1993 που ειναι μεχρι τωρα

----------


## nickg78

Yes! 2000 αυτή τη στιγμή   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Sannin

2000!!! Ολε!   :Very Happy:

----------


## apok

*yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssss*

2000 !!!!

----------


## jog

2001 τώρα.

να φτάσουμε ένα 2200 παιδιά.!

----------


## Cafeeine

2002 και ανεβαίνει!

----------


## nikgr

καλά τα 2000 αλλά έπρεπει να ήμασταν τουλάχιστον 20.000
Αν υπολογίσει κανείς ότι είναι τουλάχιστον καμιά 100.000 συνδρομητές adsl, βάλε αδέλφια, μανάδες και παππούδες (Χ3, ή Χ4 δηλαδή) το νούμερο θα μπορούσε να αυξηθεί δραματικά!
Πού είναι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι?

[QUOTE=yiapap]

nikgr,
Επίσης μην σνομπάρεις τους συνταξιούχους και τις νοικοκυρές. Δεν είναι λίγοι/λίγες που στη φόρμα συμμετοχής στην ιδιότητα έγραψαν ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΣ, ή ΟΙΚΟKΥΡΙΚΑ!!!
Τέλος, ετοίμαζε το καπέλο σου  :Wink: 
QUOTE]

Όσο για τους συνταξιούχους και τις νυκοκοιρές που λέει ο yiapap
αν δείς:
Νικόλαος Κολομπούρδας του Ευλάμπιου - Μαθητής 15 ετών
Ευλάμπιος Κολομπούρδας του Νικολάου - Ταξιτζής  50 ετών
Πουλχερία Παπαδοπούλου-Κολομπούρδα - Οικιακά 45 ετών
Νικόλαος Κολομπούρδας του Ευλάμπιου - Συνταξιούχος 90 ετών

Τί θα συμπεράνεις? Ότι ασχολείται η νοικοκυρά ή o συνταξιούχος (με το ένα πόδι ξέρεις πού!)  με το adsl ?
Εγώ πάντως ότι όλα είναι δουλειά του 15χρονου. lol 
Χωρίς με όλα αυτά να θέλω να θίξω το κύρος της δημοσκόπησης έτσι? Κουβέντα να γίνεται!

----------


## apok

nikgr μέσα σε 13 μέρες μαζεύτηκαν 2.000 επώνυμες υπογραφές. Χωρίς, σχετικά, διαφήμιση χωρίς τυμπανοκρουσίες χωρίς να γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστό!! Από τις 13 μέρες βγάλε 3 minimum μέχρι να βγεί η τελική μορφή που θα έχει το κείμενο μένουν 10....200 άτομα τη μέρα δηλαδή.. Το να το θεωρείς λίγο είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.. Άσε εμάς να το θεωρούμε ότι έιναι " περισσότερα από ότι περιμέναμε ".

Τέλος να επαναλάβω ότι: Αυτό είναι το πρώτο κύμα όχι το τελευταίο. Τώρα απλά ανοίγουμε τα 3 φύλλα στο τραπέζι ( για τους γνώστες της πόκας ). Ο κούκος δεν έχει σκάσει ακόμα... Έχει πολύ δρόμο μπροστά της η ιστορία αυτή. Όταν γίνει γνωστό σε όλους ( από ΜΜΕ θες? από ηλεκτρονικά μέσα? από...από..από ) οι 20.000 που αναφέρεις θα είναι το minimum που θα περιμένουμε σαν ανταπόκριση για να συνεχίσουμε.
Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι οι 20.000 θα έρθουν πολύ σύντομα :Wink: ..

Φιλικά,
Apok

----------


## euri

> καλά τα 2000 αλλά έπρεπει να ήμασταν τουλάχιστον 20.000
> Αν υπολογίσει κανείς ότι είναι τουλάχιστον καμιά 100.000 συνδρομητές adsl, βάλε αδέλφια, μανάδες και παππούδες (Χ3, ή Χ4 δηλαδή) το νούμερο θα μπορούσε να αυξηθεί δραματικά!
> Πού είναι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι?


Μεταξύ των συνδρομητών aDSL υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί εταιρικοί χρήστες, είτε ως φυσικά πρόσωπα, είτε ως νομικά.  Αυτοί ενδεχομένως να μην "καίγονται" τόσο πολύ για μειώσεις τιμών.

Από την άλλη, ο αριθμός των 2000+ ατόμων είναι ανέλπιστα μεγάλος και έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία.

----------


## satore

Παίδες,πηραν τα μυαλά μας αέρα μου φαίνεται κ δε ξέρουμε τι ζητάμε..Ας μου πεί κάποιος που ο αριθμός των υπογραφών του φαίνεται λίγος,πόσες διαμαρτυρίες έχει υπογράψει στη ζωή του κ αν αυτές ξεπερνούσαν τις 2000..;Μια χαρά ειναι η προσπάθεια κ κάθε μορφής παράταση θα χαθεί στα μπάνια...Προσωπικές σκέψεις κ οι 2..keep goin   :Arrow Up:

----------


## euri

Να και κάτι από το μεγάλο νησί, αναφορικά με τη διείσδυση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία:




> According to the Office for National Statistics (ONS), broadband overtook dial-up in May, making up 50.7% of all net connections.
> 
> Broadband connections have grown by nearly 80% over the last year, due to falling prices and greater publicity about the technology.


Πλήρες άρθρο εδώ.

----------


## apok

> Να και κάτι από το μεγάλο νησί, αναφορικά με τη διείσδυση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία:
> 
> 
> 
> Πλήρες άρθρο εδώ.


'Αντε και στα δικά μας !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NoYmErOs

Μπράβο στα παιδία για τον αριθμό των 2000 συμμετοχών. Και όπως λέει και ο *@satore* πολλές διαμαρτυρίες έχουμε υπογράψει με 2000 συμμετοχές ? 
Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο.(Στην Ελλάδα)

----------


## angel_n

> Παίδες,πηραν τα μυαλά μας αέρα μου φαίνεται κ δε ξέρουμε τι ζητάμε..Ας μου πεί κάποιος που ο αριθμός των υπογραφών του φαίνεται λίγος,πόσες διαμαρτυρίες έχει υπογράψει στη ζωή του κ αν αυτές ξεπερνούσαν τις 2000..;Μια χαρά ειναι η προσπάθεια κ κάθε μορφής παράταση θα χαθεί στα μπάνια...Προσωπικές σκέψεις κ οι 2..keep goin


Συμφωνώ 100%. Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για υπογραφές με αριθμούς ταυτότητας. Ούτε για αστείο δεν μαζεύεται τέτοιο νούμερο.

----------


## nikgr

Σίγουρα δεν είναι λίγοι, αλλα όπως είπα θα έπρεπε να είναι περισσότεροι. Βέβαια το δέχομαι ότι έχει ελάχιστες μέρες που ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία και συμφωνώ ότι είναι κατόρθωμα, αφού μόνο μέσω ιστοσελίδων έγινε γνωστό.

Το θέμα είναι βέβαια ότι τις μέρες αυτές με τις απεργίες για το εργασιακό και το νέο ωράριο καταστημάτων που μονοπωλούν τα δελτία ειδήσεων και όπου διαμαρτύρεται χιλιάδες κόσμου στους δρόμους πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα περάσει στα ψιλά γράμματα η δική μας  έγγραφη καταγγελία για ένα θέμα που δεν είναι ύψιστης σημασίας για τον μεσό Έλληνα. (για να μην πω αδιάφορο θέμα)
Και όλα αυτά χωρίς ενδεχομένως επώνυμη εκπροσώπηση με συνεντεύξεις τύπου κλπ.
Θέλω να πω ότι εδώ "χτυπιούνται" στους δρόμους φωνάζοντας οι εργαζόμενοι για δίκαια αιτήματα και δεν τους υπολογιζουν...
Θα φανεί το δικό μας αίτημα σαν "εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται και η νύφη... χτενίζεται!"

Τελοσπάντων ελπίζω όλα αυτά να είναι δικές μου ανησυχίες και να διαψευστώ...

----------


## yiapap

> Συμφωνώ 100%. Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για υπογραφές με αριθμούς ταυτότητας. Ούτε για αστείο δεν μαζεύεται τέτοιο νούμερο.


"Famous Last Words"  :Laughing: 
Κοίτα που μαζεύτηκε!

Επειδή η Β.Δ. θα θέλει σίγουρα ξεσκαρτάρισμα από εγγραφές γνωστών εξυπνάκηδων και αμετανόητων οπαδών των Greeklish, μείωσα την ώρα συγκέντρωσης κατά μια.
Άυριο λοιπόν, στις 19.00 η βάση βγαίνει offline, ξεσκαρτάρω τη σαβούρα, έρχεται ο Βασανισντής, τυπώνουμε, και αρχίζουμε τις αποστολές email.

*Έστω και την ύστατη ώρα:
Αν υπάρχει σύλλογος, ομάδα, εταιρία Μ.Κ.Χ., μη κυβερνητικός οργανισμός, οτιδήποτε, ο οποίος εκπροσωπείται νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα και θέλει να υποστηρίξει την προσπάθεια, προσυπογράφοντας τη διαμαρτυρία, παρακαλώ στείλτε ένα mail στο:*
maragakΑΤotenet.gr
blendΑΤhol.gr
yiapapΑΤgmail.com

----------


## sdikr

> Το θέμα είναι βέβαια ότι τις μέρες αυτές με τις απεργίες για το εργασιακό και το νέο ωράριο καταστημάτων που μονοπωλούν τα δελτία ειδήσεων και όπου διαμαρτύρεται χιλιάδες κόσμου στους δρόμους πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα περάσει στα ψιλά γράμματα η δική μας έγγραφη καταγγελία για ένα θέμα που δεν είναι ύψιστης σημασίας για τον μεσό Έλληνα. (για να μην πω αδιάφορο θέμα)


Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις απο την αρχή το θέμα;
θα δείς οτι ο λόγος που δεν έχει γίνει αναφόρα ακόμα στα Media  ειναι γιατί το κείμενο έπρεπε να αλλχθεί (οχι προς το νόημα  αλλά προς τον τρόπο που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα)

στα media θα πάει εφόσον κλέισει η Online φόρμα   :Wink:

----------


## Tormendor

Ήδη ενδιαφέρθηκε κάποιος για ρεπορτάζ σε μεγάλο ιδιωτικό κανάλι. Ενημέρωσε τον προιστάμενο του (όσα βέβαίως με προσοχή του ανέφερα) κ περιμένει μετά την αποστολή της διαμαρτυρίας να του δώσουμε το σύνθημα.Είναι stand by κ το θέμα του φάνηκε αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Βέβαια οψώμεθα. Νομίζω καλό είναι ένα εμπεριστατωμένο ρεπορταζ κι όχι κάτι που περνάει στα ψιλά γράμματα. Θα το παλέψουμε με το σύνθημα όπως είπε ο popmaniac ότι είναι η μεγαλύτερη online επώνυμη διαμαρτυρία και όχι μόνο online.

----------


## NoYmErOs

αυτά είναι νεα..     :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Tormendor

Ας διατηρούμε κ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις, γιατί δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς τί μας ξημερώνει την επομένη που θα γίνει γνωστό. Ας είμαστε συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξοι, πάνω από όλα δε ψύχραιμοι  :Cool: . 
Δραστηριοποιούμαστε το παλεύουμε, την "παλεύουμε", υπάρχει καλό κλίμα αλλυλεγγύης μεταξύ 2000+ ατόμων. Ε! άμα δεν μας ακούσουν (εκτός του ΟΤΕ ο οποίος προφανώς είναι προβλέψιμος) υπάρχει και... το Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήριο (το παραξηλώνω! Έτσι???  χ... ψηλά κ αγνάντευε!!!). Τέλος πάντων εδώ είμαστε όλοι κ όσοι από τους 2000 + για να δώσουμε πιο δυναμικό παρόν. 
*<edited by yiapap: τσκ,τσκ πιπέρι θα σου βάλω... τέτοιες ώρες τέτοια λόγια!!!>*

----------


## euri

> υπάρχει και... το Ευρωπαικό Δικαστήριο (το παραξηλώνω! Έτσι???


Βάσει του άρθρου στο BBC και του αντίστοιχου ποστ δε θα μπορούσε να στοιχειοθετηθεί αδίκημα (   :Whistling:   ) εναντίον του ΟΤΕ για παρακώλυση της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα, κατά παράβαση των Οδηγιών (που ποτέ δεν έμαθα τα νούμερά τους) της ΕΕ;

(Εγώ κι αν το τράβηξα ε; )

----------


## Tormendor

2002/21/ek, 2002/20/ek, 2002/19/ek

----------


## Tormendor

A! ωρέ εξαιτίας σας έχω ξενυχτήσει με ''ανασκαφές '' στην Ευρωπαική Νομοθεσία & Νομολογία. Έχω μαζέψειειειειει. Κατά τ' άλλα μάλλον den στοιχειοθετείται τόσο παράβαση του ΟΤΕ αλλά περισσότερο της περίφημης... ταχέων αντανακλαστικών... άμέσως επιλαμβανόμενης.... κ συνεργασιμης με την ΕΚ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑΣ, η οποία δεν τράβηξε το αυτάκι του ΟΤΕ, το οποίο αυτάκι - παρεπιμπτόντως -ούτε καν ίδρωσε. Ακόμη πάντως το ψάχνω (δεν είμαι παντογνώστης, μάλλον αδαης σε θέματα ΕΕ θα έλεγα). Πάντως στα τόσα που κατέβασα βρήκα αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα που μόλις τα διαβάσω, αδείασω τα άχρηστα και τα κατηγοριοποιήσω θα είναι στη διάθεσή σας.

----------


## nikgr

Εγώ νομίζω ότι το θέμα πρέπει να δημοσιευθεί και στο εξωτερικό για να πάρει διαστάσεις απ' την ξευτίλα μας διεθνώς.

Θυμάμαι ένα αντίστοιχο θέμα με τα φρουτάκια και την ποινικοποίηση ακόμα και του pacman στα internet cafe. Θυμάστε πόσος ντόρος είχε γίνει και την ξευτίλα μας διεθνως!

Και μιλάμε ότι τότε θίγονταν και μεγάλα συμφέροντα από τις αλυσίδες internet-cafe που έβλεπαν τα PCs τους ακόμα και να σφραγίζονται με "κορδέλες" της ελληνικής αστυνομίας.

Παρ' όλα αυτά  τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ νομίζω ότι περισσότερο ενδιαφέρονταν για το θέμα των κουλοχέρηδων παρά για το αν θα κλείσουν μαζι με τους κουλοχέρηδες και τα internet-cafe.

Με όλα αυτά θέλω να πω ότι τα ΜΜΕ συνήθως αντιμετωπίζουν αρνητικά το θέμα της τεχνολογίας...
Για να δούμε...

----------


## nikgr

Ίσως επίσης να έπρεπε να τονιστεί και η σημασία της γεωγραφικής θέσης της Ελλάδας ως ενδεχόμενος κόμβος υψηλών ταχυτήτων broadband internet προς τις ανατολικές χώρες.
Πώς δηλαδή τονίζεται η θέση της Ελλάδας με το φυσικό αέριο?

Επίσης tormendor θα έπρεπε να διερευνηθεί αν τα χρήματα που πήρε η Ελλάδα απ' την Ευρώπη για επενδύσεις στην κοινωνία της πληροφορικής και στο γρηγορο internet αξιοποιήθηκαν όντως και δεν τα έφαγαν ορισμένα λαμόγια...

ΑΝ έγινε όντως κάτι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να προσφύγουμε στα διεθνή δικαστήρια. Μόνο έτσι πιστεύω μπορούν να καταλάβουν ορισμένα κεφάλια εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Καλές οι ενώσεις καταναλωτή κλπ αλλά δεν έχουν δείξει ότι μπορούν να κάνουν πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Παρ' όλα αυτά τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ νομίζω ότι περισσότερο ενδιαφέρονταν για το θέμα των κουλοχέρηδων παρά για το αν θα κλείσουν μαζι με τους κουλοχέρηδες και τα internet-cafe.
> 
> Με όλα αυτά θέλω να πω ότι τα ΜΜΕ συνήθως αντιμετωπίζουν αρνητικά το θέμα της τεχνολογίας...
> Για να δούμε...


Στην περίπτωσή μας , τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά , διότι πρόκειται για διαμαρτυρία απλών χρηστών από όλα τα κοινωνικά στρώματα (ελπίζω) και όχι από κάποια τάξη - συντεχνία επαγγελματιών που θίγονται τα δικαιώματά τους . 
Επίσης οι γάτες - δημοσιογράφοι  βλέπουν την δυναμική που υπάρχει πίσω από τις 2000 επώνυμες καταγγελίες και πιστεύω πως θια αντιδράσουν αναλόγως !

----------


## rain dog

Em....Paides? Neo melos tou forum edw. 

Ofeilw men na omologisw oti i prospatheia sas einai poly kali elpizw na apoferei karpous.
Ofeilw de na pw oti den symplirwsa ti forma diamartyrias kai den prokeitai na to kanw oso
zitate ton arithmo taytotitas . Eimai kata tou "fakelwmatos " (mhn pareksigisete ton oro,
fantazomai katalavainete ti ennow ) kai sigoura kai polloi alloi. Prowthisa ki egw me th
seira mou to mail pou elava, se 23 atoma alla pisteyw oti apo tous 23 , ante na endwsoun 
oi 3 ...Sthn kalyterh twn periptwsewn ...An den ypirxe to thema ayto , sigoura tha eixate
tous triplasious - kai vale - diamartyromenous. H Diethnis Amnistia stis formes tis zitaei
onoma , epwnymo, ethnikotita  kai email opws allwste kai oi perissoteres formes diamartyrias
pou exw ypograpsei. Ayto kalo einai na to lavete yp'opsin sas. 

Kali synexeia, kali tyxi kai o Theos(  :ROTFL:  )  na valei to xeri tou !

----------


## sdikr

> ΑΝ έγινε όντως κάτι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να προσφύγουμε στα διεθνή δικαστήρια.


Τα πρόστημα ξέρεις ποιος θα τα πληρώσει;

----------


## sdikr

@rain dog  καλως ήρθες αλλά Τα greeklish δεν επιτρέπονται στο forum, κάνε edit το μήνυμα σου και γράψε το στα ελληνικά! 
Κάνε επίσης τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του forum!

----------


## xakasou

Μην παραλείψετε να το στειλετε και στην Αριστέα Μπουγάτσου στην ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ.
Ψοφάει να γράφει εναντίον του ΟΤΕ!
Πού ξέρετε; μπορεί και να το δημοσιεύσει όλο ή μέρος του!

----------


## ipo

> *yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssss*
> 
> 2000 !!!!


Apok, απ' ό,τι βλέπω από την εικόνα σου δεν έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάποια critical updates στον firefox.

Πιάσαμε την πρώτη εκατοντάδα μετά το επιθυμητό όριο! Πάμε τώρα για 2200.

----------


## euri

> Πιάσαμε την πρώτη εκατοντάδα μετά το επιθυμητό όριο! Πάμε τώρα για 2200.


Πολύ μεγάλη κινητοποίηση, ιδιαίτερα τις τελευταίες μέρες.  Προφανώς μεταξύ άλλων, και το IRC έβαλε το χεράκι του   :Wink:  




> Apok, απ' ό,τι βλέπω από την εικόνα σου πρέπει δεν έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάποια critical updates στον firefox.


Πωπώ!  Μέγας ρουφιάνος μας προκύπτεις *ipo*  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Ofeilw men na omologisw oti i prospatheia sas einai poly kali elpizw na apoferei karpous.
> Ofeilw de na pw oti den symplirwsa ti forma diamartyrias kai den prokeitai na to kanw oso
> zitate ton arithmo taytotitas .


Δέχομαι όπως δήλωσα εξ' αρχής την προσωπική απόφαση του κάθε ατόμου να δώσει ή να μη δώσει τα στοιχεία του.
Όμως φίλε μου στις παραπάνω προτάσεις δε βλέπεις κάποια ασυνέπεια;
Ελπίζεις να αποφέρει καρπούς αραχτός και προστατευμένος, όσο οι υπόλοιποι υπογράφουν διατρέχοντας τον τρομερό κίνδυνο "φακελώματος" σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου...

Όσο για τη Διεθνή Αμνηστεία, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως μια διαμαρτυρία που έχει ως σκοπό να λάβει κάποιες ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ απαντήσεις σε ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ερωτήσεις, διαφέρει από μια διεθνή διαμαρτυρία με στόχο ένα π.χ. διεφθαρμένο καθεστώς... τι να πω;

Είχα πει ότι δε θα απαντήσω σε άλλα Post για τα Προσωπικά Δεδομένα (δεν έχει και νόημα πια μερικές ώρες πριν τη λήξη)... αλλά ξανακύλισα...
Sorry   :Embarassed:  

Μου φαίνεται ότι προτιμώ απαντήσεις τύπου "σταματήστε τη διαμαρτυρία για να μην ανέβουν τα pings μου"  :HaHa:

----------


## satore

Αντε...λίγες ώρες μείνανε κ είμαστε ηδη στους 2116.Τα τελευταία exit poll μιλούν για σύνολο γύρω στις 2300 υπογραφές(μη το δένετε έχω διαψευσθεί κ στο παρελθόν..).Αρχίζω ηδη να προγραμματίζω τα βιντεα(!!!) να γράψουν τα δελτία ειδησεων όλων των καναλιών...Τέλος απο μένα..Τα ξαναλέμε στο ποστ για τη μείωση των χρεώσεων λόγω της διαμαρτυρίας   :Whistling:  Καλή μας επιτυχία..
Υ.Γ.Κοιτάξτε μη μου βάλετε κ αλλη παράταση κ πρέπει να ξαναγράφω ευχές..  :Whip:

----------


## yiapap

> Ίσως επίσης να έπρεπε να τονιστεί και η σημασία της γεωγραφικής θέσης της Ελλάδας ως ενδεχόμενος κόμβος υψηλών ταχυτήτων broadband internet προς τις ανατολικές χώρες.


Εννοείς αυτές τις υποανάπτυκτες που έχουν ADSL στο 1/3 της τιμής που κυκλοφορεί στο Ελλάντα;
Ρε με ένα καλτσόν παίρνεις ADSL εκεί!  :Laughing: 

(φτου, πάλι το μάμησα το νήμα...)

----------


## apok

> Apok, απ' ό,τι βλέπω από την εικόνα σου δεν έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάποια critical updates στον firefox.
> 
> Πιάσαμε την πρώτη εκατοντάδα μετά το επιθυμητό όριο! Πάμε τώρα για 2200.


Ipo εκείνη τη στιγμή που τράβηξα το screen shot ήμουνα με το αριστερό χέρι στο ctrl+F5 και το δεξί στο print screen!! Οι 2000 ήταν το φράγμα που περιμέναμε να σπάσει και αυτό έγινε!!
Άντε και μέχρι να λήξει η συλλογή να φτάσουμε τις 2.500  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  D: ( To παραγ@μησα ε??   :Cool:  )

'Οσο για τα updates. Pc δουλειάς είναι ( If u know what i mean  :Wink:  )

----------


## yiapap

> ήμουνα με το αριστερό χέρι στο ctrl+F5


ΑΘΛΙΟΙΙΙ... ΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ 1GB ΣΕ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ
ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ BANDWIDTH MOY!!!

Χάθηκε το σκέτο F5????  :Crying:

----------


## ermis333

Τώρα μου ήρθε....στη διαμαρτυρία δεν θυμάμαι αν γράφουμε για το ADSL ¨οτι αποτελεί και ένα σημαντικό παράγωντα για την εισροή επενδύσεων στη χώρα μας....Ποια σοβαρή εταιρία θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα αν δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει σωστά και γρήγορα με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο;;

Επίσης μήπως θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί και το οξύμωρο....δηλαδή το ότι η χώρα με το πιο ακριβό ίντερνετ και τις αθλιότερες υπηρεσίες σε ότι το αφορούν είναι και η χώρα που στεγάζονται τα κεντρικά γραφεία της ΕΕ. για την ασφάλεια του ΙΝΕΤ ; (Ναι βρε η Ελλαδίτσα)

ΥΓ. Ναι μου τα έλεγε ενας κολόγερος (όχι καλόγερος) στο όνειρό μου χτές......

----------


## ermis333

Α και κάτι άλλο...σε ένα σημείο της επιστολής αναφέρεται μια απάντηση που πήραμε από την ΕΕ, παρόλα αυτά όμως σδεν υπάρχει κάποια επισήναψη αυτής της επιστολής ή κάποιος αριθμός πρωτοκολου, μη μας βγάλουν και ψεύτες.....

Επίσης μιλάμε για τις σχετικές οδηγίες τις ΕΕ αλλά δεν αναφέρουμε ποιες είναι......εκεί βέβαι θα μπορούσαν να μας βοηθήσουν οι δημοσιογράφοι....άλλοστε είμαστε απλοί χρήστες και όχι οι τυπικότατοι επιστολογράφοι.....

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Εννοείς αυτές τις υποανάπτυκτες που έχουν ADSL στο 1/3 της τιμής που κυκλοφορεί στο Ελλάντα;
> Ρε με ένα καλτσόν παίρνεις ADSL εκεί! 
> 
> (φτου, πάλι το μάμησα το νήμα...)


Γιατί ρε yiapap μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε internet στην Αλβανία ..γιατί η βουλγαρία έχει ποιό γρήγορο οπώτε..   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   αλλά ετσι μπορεί να ανέβουν πάλι τα ping   :Lips Sealed:

----------


## apok

> ΑΘΛΙΟΙΙΙ... ΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ 1GB ΣΕ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ
> ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ BANDWIDTH MOY!!!
> 
> Χάθηκε το σκέτο F5????


Μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία... Αν θες να τονίσεις κάτι χρησιμοποίησε bold   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  
΄
Σκέτο δε μου κάνει γιατί δε τα πάω καλά με αυτή τη...πως τη λένε να δεις τη ρουφιάνα...cache, katse, ftase..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

( Μη κλαις και σε λίγο καιρό που θα έχουμε * φτηνή Adsl*  θα σου πάρω 1Mb   :Whistling:

----------


## yiapap

*2200!!!*
 :Thumbsup1:  
300+ μόνο τις τελευταίες 48 ώρες που δόθηκε η παράταση!

----------


## Gordon`s

Τώρα μπήκε και τούρμπο για αυτό.. Πιάνει καλές ταχύτητες.
Λες μέχρι το απόγευμα να πάρει άλλους 200?

Yiapap;
_Ετοιμάζω ταξίδι μοναχά για πάρτη σου..._

----------


## apok

> *2200!!!*
>  
> 300+ μόνο τις τελευταίες 48 ώρες που δόθηκε η παράταση!


Μετά από 15 hard refresh ( ctrl+f5 )  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   είδα ότι είναι *2201*  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Tormendor

ρε yiapap μήπως τάζεις ουκρανές??? Να μας δω στο ξεκαθάρισμα με 2204!!!

----------


## yiapap

> ρε yiapap μήπως τάζεις ουκρανές??? Να μας δω στο ξεκαθάρισμα με 2204!!!


Laptop έχεις;
ΦΕΡΤΟ!
Γιατί αλλιώς με βλέπω μέχρι το πρωί να ξεσκαρτάρω δεδομένα!
Όχι μια ώρα... ούτε μια μέρα δε φτάνει!

----------


## Tormendor

Ωραία! Θα φροντίσω να έχω. Αλλά μια και θα το ξενυχτήσουμε θα φέρω κ ενέσιμα καφείνης και μασατζού από Αγία Πετρούπολη (εν ονόματι Ανασταζια), ξες πελάτισσα μου. 
Α! όλα κι όλα παίδες δικαιούμαστε μία αποκλειστική περιποίηση

----------


## yiapap

BETA Testers για τη Β' Φάση WANTED
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=297239 
Παρακαλώ τις απαντήσεις/feedback σας εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον μετά το ξεσκαρτάρισμα να μην πέσουμε κάτω απ' τις 2000 (με την ανωριμότητα ορισμένων)...

----------


## underzero

Στο παρα πέντε, πρόλαβα και έστειλα και εγω. 2273 τώρα!

----------


## ipo

3 λεπτά μένουν. 2281 υπογραφές.

Αρχίζει άλλη μία διαμαρτυρία του ADSLgr!

Πάμε γερά!

----------


## poromenos

δευτερολεπα

----------


## ndan_gr

Η Διαμαρτυρία επιδίδεται!

δεν θα έπρεπε να κρύβει την φόρμα;

----------


## poromenos

{edit}καλα πηγαν οι υπογραφες παντως

----------


## ipo

Πρόλαβε ένας και υπέγραψε το τελευταίο λεπτό!

----------


## yiapap

*THE END*
 :Thumb Dup:   :Clapping:  

Θα λείψω για λίγο ώστε να συμμαζέψω τη βάση και να κάνω την ΤΕΛΙΚΗ καταμέτρηση.

Well done eveybody!
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## ipo

*Κι εμείς ευχαριστούμε τους Yiapap, PopManiac, Tormentor για την προσπάθειά τους.*
 :Respekt:

----------


## n!ckk

> *Κι εμείς ευχαριστούμε τους Yiapap, PopManiac, Tormentor για την προσπάθειά τους.*


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

(Sorry για το smilie spamming αλλά εδώ επιβαλλόταν!!!)

----------


## yiapap

Ξεσκαρτάρισμα Νο.1 (αριθμοί ταυτότητας και δοκιμαστικές εγγραφές που είχαν ξεμείνει) ...

*2240*
(χλωμό να πέσει άρα κάτω από 2000)
Πάω να τσιμπήσω κάτι πριν εμφανιστεί ο Βασανισντής και επανέρχομαι

----------


## SMARTYN89

!!  :Respekt:  !!  Προσωπικα υπολογιζω γυρω στους 2186.. μου ηρθε φλασια..
ΠΑμε ΚαΛα!! Αναμενουμε στην οθονη μας για εξεληξεις. . . . 

 :Thumb Dup:  
 :RTFM:   :RTFM:  
 :Worthy:  

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## apok

Άκουσε κανείς τι λένε τα Exit Poll??
 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Εdit Οι πρώτοι 3 φίλοι εθεάθησαν στις υπογραφές   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## poromenos

εμενα γιατι δεν μου φορτωνει τη σελιδα?

----------


## chrvez

Ευχαριστούμε για την ιδέα και την προσπάθεια. :Thumbsup1:  
 Άντε  να δούμε τι αντιδράσεις θα υπάρχουν τις επόμενες ημέρες

----------


## teo_L20

ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους μας θα πω!!!
κι πρωτα-πρωτα στον εμπνευστη popmaniac!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Μερικες μπύρες στα παιδιά : Ελπίζω το ηθικό να είναι ακμαιότατο . 

 :Beer:   :Beer:   :Beer:   :Beer:

----------


## kazatzo

Πολλά συγχαρητήτια στους εμπνευστές αλλά και σε όλους όσους κατάφεραν να υλοποιήσουν αυτή την πολλά υποσχόμενη κίνηση διαμαρτηρίας. Ευχές όλων μας είναι να πιάσει τόπο γιατί η υπομονή και η τσέπη μας έχουν πιάσει πάτο. Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## yiapap

> Μερικες μπύρες στα παιδιά : Ελπίζω το ηθικό να είναι ακμαιότατο .


Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι:
1. Διαλύθηκε το nethome δι άγνωστη αφορμή και έφαγα μια ώρα για να βρω το ανύπαρκτο bug
2. Μας τελείωσαν οι μπύρες και το γυρίσαμε στα ουίσκυ
3. Ο Βασανισντής θέλει να αλλάξουμε όλη την επιστολή εις ακραιφνότατιν καραθεύρουσαν
4. Ο Poths ετοιμάζεται να μου περάσει το 2ο laptop κολάρο γιατί ξανατσεκάρει τα ονόματα (ναι και τα 2200+) ένα-ένα ΞΑΝΑ

ΗΘΚΟΝ?
ΑΚΜΑΙΟΤΑΤΟΝ!

----------


## nikgr

Στους ISPs θα γίνει καμια κοινοποίηση/παράπονο?
Ή είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τα 80+ euro/μήνα που χρεώνουν την σύνδεση 1 MBit? Αυτού δεν πρέπει να κάνουν διαφανή αιτιολόγηση της χρέωσης παγίων?

Άντε γερά παιδιά!! Ανυπομονούμε για καμια εξέλιξη!!

----------


## coftaras

> 4. Ο Poths ετοιμάζεται να μου περάσει το 2ο laptop κολάρο γιατί ξανατσεκάρει τα ονόματα (ναι και τα 2200+) ένα-ένα ΞΑΝΑ


Xαρας το κουραγιο σου .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> Στους ISPs θα γίνει καμια κοινοποίηση/παράπονο?
> Ή είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τα 80+ euro/μήνα που χρεώνουν την σύνδεση 1 MBit? Αυτού δεν πρέπει να κάνουν διαφανή αιτιολόγηση της χρέωσης παγίων?


Η ποιότητα και η ταχύτητα του ADSL από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και οι τιμές από πλευράς ISP θα αποτελέσουν τις επόμενες κινήσεις μας, όταν ολοκληρωθεί η τωρινή κίνηση.

----------


## euri

> 3. Ο Βασανισντής θέλει να αλλάξουμε όλη την επιστολή εις ακραιφνότατιν καραθεύρουσαν


Όχιιιιιιι!

----------


## nikgr

κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να γίνει καμία αλλαγή γιατί πέρα απ' το ότι θεωρώ ότι η επιστολή ήταν πολύ καλή ο καθένας μας υπέγραψε το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο.
Άρα αν άλλαζε το περιεχόμενο έστω και κατα μία λέξη θα έπρεπε να ξαναμαζευτούμε να το ψηφίσουμε απ' την αρχή...

Φαντάσου δηλαδή να σε βάλουν να υπογράψεις ένα συμβόλαιο και αφού το υπογράψεις να αρχίσουν να αλλάζουν πράγματα.

Anyway σας έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη και ελπίζω καθε αλλαγή για καλό!

(*) Αρκεί να μην αρχίσουμε τίποτα "προσδoκόμεν την ενδόξον του (adsl) ανάσταση!" lol

----------


## yiapap

> κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να γίνει καμία αλλαγή γιατί πέρα απ' το ότι θεωρώ ότι η επιστολή ήταν πολύ καλή ο καθένας μας υπέγραψε το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο.
> Άρα αν άλλαζε το περιεχόμενο έστω και κατα μία λέξη θα έπρεπε να ξαναμαζευτούμε να το ψηφίσουμε απ' την αρχή...


Ναι ρε παιδιά... λέμε και καμιά πλακίτσα!
Απλά σπάσαμε την πρότσαη-μαμούθ-παράγραφο σε δύο προτάσεις!
Don't worry!

----------


## yiapap

*STATISTICS:*
2209 ολοκληρωμένες εγγραφές

Ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας είναι 30.34 έτη

----------


## satore

Εντυπωσιακός ο μ.ο. ηλικίας....Δείχνει οτι το θέμα απασχολεί ανθρώπους απ όλο το ηλικιακό φάσμα που δρα ενεργά στο χώρο του ιντερνετ..Ας μη γελιόμαστε,άτομα πάνω των 50(ίσως κ πιο κάτω)σπάνια να βρεις να ασχολούνται με τις νέες τεχνολογιες κ ιντερνετ.

----------


## yiapap

Μόλις βγάλουμε και την κατανομή ανά ηλικιακή ομάδα να δείτε τι θα γίνει!
Υπάρχουν πολλοί του '40,'50 κτλ!

----------


## pelasgian

Ρε παίδες, δε βάζουμε κάπου και για την ΕΕΤΤ που πάνε να τη κάνουν αξεσουάρ του ΟΤΕ, ότι δεν θέλουμε μία ευνουχισμένη ΕΕΤΤ που κάνει ό,τι της πει ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## yiapap

*ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ:*
Υπάρχουν ταυτότητες που ξεκινάνε με 'ΑΓ'
Υπάρχουν ταυτότητες που μπορεί να ξεκινάνε με 'Ν' ή 'Ζ' και να τις έχουν άτομα που έχουν γεννηθεί ΕΜΤΑ το 1980?

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχουν ταυτότητες που μπορεί να ξεκινάνε με 'Ν' ή 'Ζ' και να τις έχουν άτομα που έχουν γεννηθεί ΕΜΤΑ το 1980?


Ναι μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει ταυτότητα,

----------


## WAntilles

> Ο Βασανισντής θέλει να αλλάξουμε όλη την επιστολή εις ακραιφνότατιν καραθεύρουσαν


Μήπως να την ονομάσωμεν και *"Έιντιεσελοσωτήριον Επιστολήν"*;

Ε ρε θα μας πούνε και χουντικούς.

----------


## euri

> Ναι μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει ταυτότητα,


Τότε δε θα είχαν κάποιο γράμμα προς το τέλος;   :Shocked:

----------


## sdikr

> Τότε δε θα είχαν κάποιο γράμμα προς το τέλος;


πρόσφατα που είδα μια δεν ειχε,  ξεκινούσε απο Χ   και μετά κανονικα με τα νούμερα  για κάποιον που ειναι κοντά στα 40

----------


## euri

> πρόσφατα που είδα μια δεν ειχε,  ξεκινούσε απο Χ   και μετά κανονικα με τα νούμερα  για κάποιον που ειναι κοντά στα 40


Παρανόηση.  Εννοούσα γράμμα προς το τέλος του αλφάβητου, πχ Χ, Ψ, Ω...




> Υπάρχουν ταυτότητες που μπορεί να ξεκινάνε με 'Ν' ή 'Ζ' και να τις έχουν άτομα που έχουν γεννηθεί ΕΜΤΑ το 1980?


Άτομα γεννημένα μετά το 80 --> νεαρά
Ταυτότητες με γράμμα Ζ ή Ν --> πολύ παλιές (η δική μου που είναι από το 1986 έχει Ξ)

Άρα κάτι πάει στραβά, καθώς είναι απίθανο νεαρό άτομο να έχει αριθμό ταυτότητας που να παραπέμπει σε μια 20ετία πίσω   :Confused:

----------


## sdikr

> Άρα κάτι πάει στραβά, καθώς είναι απίθανο νεαρό άτομο να έχει αριθμό ταυτότητας που να παραπέμπει σε μια 20ετία πίσω


Η ταυτοτητες πάντα αλλάζαν  αν κάποιος την είχε χάσει ή ειχε υποστεί ζημεία η ταυτότητα

εγώ για παράδειγμα απο το 76 εχω Π

Αλλά χωρίς να ειμαι σίγουρος,  οπώς αλλάζουν οι παλιές ταυτότητες τότε και τα παλιά νούμερα γίνονται available

----------


## kostas_pav

Εγώ πάντος που την έχω βγάλει περίπου εδώ και 2 χρόνια αρχίζει από Χ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ipo

Έφυγαν όλα τα e-mail;

Πώς πάει η δουλειά παιδιά;

Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## yiapap

Progress Report:
Τα email δε φύγανε...
Ο Βασανισντής και ο Πότης φύγανε...

Τυπώσαμε αυτά που θα αποσταλλούν προς τους κύριους αποδέκτες με συστημένες αύριο (αν ξυπνήσει ο Στάυρος).
Τα email είναι έτοιμα το super-duper mass mailer πρόγραμμά μου στέλνει μόνο 20-25 batch και μετά πρέπει να θυμηθείς να στείλεις τη νέα ομάδα...
Ε, σκέψου το παραπάνω για 1890 αποδέκτες!!!
Βέβαια έχω και εναλλακτική...
Να στείλω το καθένα ξεχωριστά:
600ΚΒ * 1890 = 1.1 Gigabyte περίπου με 128Kbps!

----------


## kostas_pav

> Progress Report:
> Τα email δε φύγανε...
> Ο Βασανισντής και ο Πότης φύγανε...
> 
> Τυπώσαμε αυτά που θα αποσταλλούν προς τους κύριους αποδέκτες με συστημένες αύριο (αν ξυπνήσει ο Στάυρος).
> Τα email είναι έτοιμα το super-duper mass mailer πρόγραμμά μου στέλνει μόνο 20-25 batch και μετά πρέπει να θυμηθείς να στείλεις τη νέα ομάδα...
> Ε, σκέψου το παραπάνω για 1890 αποδέκτες!!!
> Βέβαια έχω και εναλλακτική...
> Να στείλω το καθένα ξεχωριστά:
> 600ΚΒ * 1890 = 1.1 Gigabyte περίπου με 128Kbps!


 Απο καμμιά σχολή?

----------


## yiapap

> Η ταυτοτητες πάντα αλλάζαν  αν κάποιος την είχε χάσει ή ειχε υποστεί ζημεία η ταυτότητα
> 
> εγώ για παράδειγμα απο το 76 εχω Π
> 
> Αλλά χωρίς να ειμαι σίγουρος,  οπώς αλλάζουν οι παλιές ταυτότητες τότε και τα παλιά νούμερα γίνονται available


Ρε Σπύρο... εκτός όμως αν κάποιος αφού έχασε την ταυτότητα μπήκε σε time warp δεν μπορεί να πήγε στο 1970 που δίνανε Ζ.... ταυτότητες!
Ούτε Ν του 1985 όταν γεννήθηκε το 1988!!!

Η ερώτηση είναι: Αν κάποιος είναι π.χ. από επαρχία και δεν έχει σχέση με τον Dr Spock... υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει Ν ταυτότητα;

----------


## ipo

Καλή συνέχεια Yiapap.

Με τις αργές ADSL του ΟΤΕ, δεν μπορούμε ούτε μία διαμαρτυρία εναντίον του να κάνουμε! Επίτηδες το κάνει για να μην στέλνουμε τα e-mail.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν σου φτάνει το bandwidth, στείλε το e-mail στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ και ζήτα του να το προωθήσει στους επιθυμητούς παραλήπτες.
 :ROTFL:

----------


## kostas_pav

Φοβάμαι πολύ μήπως πάει στα spam.... :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Θέλεις να στείλω κι εγώ μερικά e-mail και να βάλω σαν reply address τη δική σου;

----------


## kostas_pav

yiapap στέλνεις τώρα?? Ή θα αρχίσεις αύριο?


Από πότε να περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση από τα ΜΜΕ και τους λοιπούς φορείς όπως και τον πΟΤΕ?? 

Πο πο πο!! Έχω μεγάλη αγωνία!!! :Embarassed:

----------


## Gordon`s

> Progress Report:
> Τα email δε φύγανε...
> Ο Βασανισντής και ο Πότης φύγανε...


Still Alive...

Άντε να δούμε..
Ξέρετε ο yiapap είναι και λίγο μαζοχιστής, του αρέσει να τα κάνει όλα μόνος του!

Τα mail θα φτάσουνε στον προορισμό τους σγα-σγα!

----------


## ipo

Αν θέλετε καμία βοήθεια με τα e-mail ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σφυρίξτε. Εδώ είμαστε, ετοιμοπόλεμοι.

----------


## Nick2k2

Eδώ είμαι και γω guys o ξενιτεμένος, την παλεύω με την dialup στο χωριό μου στην Χαλκιδική, που παρεπιπτόντως είναι αρκετά γρήγορη(54.6kbps και μ.ο download 6.5κb/s,not bad) και περιμένω τις εξελίξεις με την συνοδεία των κοκοριών που δεν έχουν πάψει όλη την νύχτα και δεν με αφήνουν να κλείσω μάτι. Ευτυχώς έχει βγάλει αεράκι και δρόσισε κάπως, γιατι η σημερινή νυχτα ήταν καμίνι σε αρκετές περιοχές της χώρας. Keep us updated!

----------


## yiapap

E, τι updated με τα 12-16Kb/sec ακόμη στέλνω στην ομάδα Misc
Οι συμμετέχοντες ΔΕ θα πάρουν τα συννημένα αφού το μέγεθός τους είναι περίπου 550KB (x1890 μην ξεχνιόματε), αλλά μόνον το κείμενο με links προς τα συννημένα.

Αρκεί να βρω server με ικανό bandwidth να τα φιλοξενήσει!
Προτάσεις κανείς;
(όχι εμπορικός server please για να μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις)

----------


## kostas_pav

> E, τι updated με τα 12-16Kb/sec ακόμη στέλνω στην ομάδα Misc
> Οι συμμετέχοντες ΔΕ θα πάρουν τα συννημένα αφού το μέγεθός τους είναι περίπου 550KB (x1890 μην ξεχνιόματε), αλλά μόνον το κείμενο με links προς τα συννημένα.
> 
> Αρκεί να βρω server με ικανό bandwidth να τα φιλοξενήσει!
> Προτάσεις κανείς;
> (όχι εμπορικός server please για να μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις)


Έχει περιορισμό το pathfinder???

----------


## Yngwiedis

> E, τι updated με τα 12-16Kb/sec ακόμη στέλνω στην ομάδα Misc
> Οι συμμετέχοντες ΔΕ θα πάρουν τα συννημένα αφού το μέγεθός τους είναι περίπου 550KB (x1890 μην ξεχνιόματε), αλλά μόνον το κείμενο με links προς τα συννημένα.
> 
> Αρκεί να βρω server με ικανό bandwidth να τα φιλοξενήσει!
> Προτάσεις κανείς;
> (όχι εμπορικός server please για να μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις)


φίλε yiapap server δεν έχω, αλλά έχω hosting με 50 GB transfer τον μήνα.
Δεν μας φτάνουν λές ;   :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

Yngwiedis, thanks αλλά ας είναι καλά ο psyxakias...
Τα email έχουν σταλεί σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους αποδέκτες.

Τώρα μένει μόνο να τα στείλουμε στους υπογράψαντες... ~1890!!!

----------


## Yngwiedis

Καλώς...
Αν χρειαστεί πάντως τίποτα σφυρίξτε μου  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

The End No.2! Όλα τα email έφυγαν...

 :Yawn:  
Να πάρει...
Ούτε 24 ώρες σερί δεν αντέχω... γεράσαμε...

Τα λέμε... μεθαύριο...
 :Yawn:

----------


## Cafeeine

:Thumbsup1:  
Καλο δρόμο να 'χουν!

Καλη αρχή

----------


## dekakk

Υπάρχει πουθενά ο κατάλογος με όλα τα ονόματα που υπέγραψαν;

----------


## yiapap

> Υπάρχει πουθενά ο κατάλογος με όλα τα ονόματα που υπέγραψαν;


Στους αποδέκτες των επιστολών και email.
Δεν εμφανίζεται ούτε θα εμφανιστεί δημόσια από εμάς, όπως είχαμε άλλωστε δηλώσει εξαρχής.

----------


## euri

Mail ε(γ)λήφθη!    :Razz:

----------


## chrvez

Ναι το mail ήρθα κανονικά σε εμένα αλλά και φίλους που υπέγραψαν!

----------


## teo_L20

και σε μενα!!

ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ!!

----------


## sonyp900

Έλαβα και εγώ το mail. Μπράβο σε όσους υπέγραψαν και ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στα παιδιά που διαχηρήστικαν την όλη ιστορία. Άντε για ξεκούραση τώρα   :Cool:  
Ελπίζω να μάθουμε αν έχει εξέλιξη η επιστολή σύντομα.

----------


## NoYmErOs

Υπάρχει περίπτωση εμείς που δώσαμε με pm τα στοιχεία μας, πρό ονλαιν φορμας(τότε είχε και χρόνο να μας απαντησει) να έχουμε ξεχαστεί ? ρωτάω μιας και μέιλ γιόκ.

----------


## euri

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση εμείς που δώσαμε με pm τα στοιχεία μας, πρό ονλαιν φορμας(τότε είχε και χρόνο να μας απαντησει) να έχουμε ξεχαστεί ? ρωτάω μιας και μέιλ γιόκ.


Εγώ πάντως που ήμουν από τις πρώτες συμμετοχές με πμ, έχω λάβει το μέιλ κανονικά.  Ίσως κάτι να παίζει με τους mailservers.

----------


## NoYmErOs

Έδωσα gmail και μάλιστα είχαμε και μια κουβεντούλα μέσο pm μιάς και δεν διατύπωσα σωστά το επάγγελμά μου. τεσπα περιμένουμε

----------


## euri

> Έδωσα gmail και μάλιστα είχαμε και μια κουβεντούλα μέσο pm μιάς και δεν διατύπωσα σωστά το επάγγελμά μου. τεσπα περιμένουμε


Στην ονομαστική λίστα υπάρχεις ;  Αν ναι, μικρό το κακό με το μέιλ...εν ανάγκη σου κάνω forward το δικό μου   :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

Ελπίζω να το λάβω και εγώ. ’ντε...με το καλό οι ΑΛΛΓΕΣ παιδιά ! Και καλό θα ήταν να μην μείνουμε σ'αυτή την διαμαρτυρία μόνο. Λέτε μια επιστολή την μέρα, να κάνει τον (π)ΟΤΕ πέρα ; lol !

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Στην ονομαστική λίστα υπάρχεις ;  Αν ναι, μικρό το κακό με το μέιλ...εν ανάγκη σου κάνω forward το δικό μου


Αμα δώ οτι δεν έχω μαιλ το απογευματάκι θα σου πω να μου το στήλεις.
Σε ευχαριστώ παντος  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## nikgr

Ας διορθώσει κάποιος ρε παιδιά λίγο και το "απεστάλει" και "εστάλει" στην αρχική σελίδα του forum. Με "η" γράφεται. Μη μας λένε και αγράμματους...
Ελπίζω να μην είναι γραμμένο πουθενά και στο τελικό κείμενο προς τα ΜΜΕ...

"Η επιστολή που συγκέντρωσε το ενδιαφέρον του Ελληνικού Διαδικτύου απεστάλΕΙ στους εξής αποδέκτες προς ενέργεια:"
"2198 άτομα συνυπέγραψαν το κείμενο που εστάλΕΙ σε 7 αποδέκτες προς ενέργεια και 819 προς κοινοποίηση"

----------


## Yngwiedis

Παίδες δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Έχω postάρει το κείμενο του email στο forum του site μου καθαρά για ενημερωτικούς λόγους.
Όποιος θέλει λοιπόν θα μπορούσε να το διαβάσει και εκεί.
 Σε περίπτωση προβλήματος ας μου πει ο yiapap η ο PopManiac και θα το αφαιρέσω άμεσα.
 :Wink:

----------


## PopManiac

> Παίδες δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Έχω postάρει το κείμενο του email στο forum του site μου καθαρά για ενημερωτικούς λόγους.
> Όποιος θέλει λοιπόν θα μπορούσε να το διαβάσει και εκεί.
>  Σε περίπτωση προβλήματος ας μου πει ο yiapap η ο PopManiac και θα το αφαιρέσω άμεσα.


Μόνο αν έχεις τα ονόματα των υπογραφόντων θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς, όσο μεγαλύτερη δημοσίευση, τόσο το καλύτερο

----------


## Yngwiedis

Όχι η λίστα με τα ονόματα έχει μείνει στο inbox μου  :Wink: 

Το link λοιπόν αν κάποιος θέλει να διαβάσει το κείμενο του email είναι :  http://yngwiedis.no-ip.com/forum/index.php/topic,20.msg132.html#msg132

----------


## Tormendor

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ DONE ΕΣΤΑΛΗΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΕΩΡΗΘΩ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ. 
O yiapap κοιμάται και το ποντικάκι βασανιστής δουλεύει ακούραστα.

----------


## sdikr

> ΠΑΙΔΕΣ DONE ΕΣΤΑΛΗΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΕΩΡΗΘΩ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ.
> O yiapap κοιμάται και το ποντικάκι βασανιστής δουλεύει ακούραστα.


Ευχαριστούμε !!!   :Respekt:

----------


## Gordon`s

Οι φάκελοι ταχυδρομήθηκαν!
Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα πριν την 1:30 για να φεύγαν σήμερα. Δηλαδή φεύγουν αύριο και παραλαμβάνονται από Δευτέρα. Αυτό είναι καλό, για να έχετε ένα ήρεμο σαβ/κο όλοι!!

Θα ήθελα να διατυπώσω κάπιοες σκέψεις -τώρα που όλα πήραν το δρόμο τους- αλλά ίσως να πέσει λίγο βαρύ τέτοια ώρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα ήθελα να διατυπώσω κάπιοες σκέψεις -τώρα που όλα πήραν το δρόμο τους- αλλά ίσως να πέσει λίγο βαρύ τέτοια ώρα.


Γιατί;

----------


## ermis333

Μόνο τα σουβλάκια πέφτουν βαριά τέτοια ώρα   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## jog

> Οι φάκελοι ταχυδρομήθηκαν!
> Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα πριν την 1:30 για να φεύγαν σήμερα. Δηλαδή φεύγουν αύριο και παραλαμβάνονται από Δευτέρα. Αυτό είναι καλό, για να έχετε ένα ήρεμο σαβ/κο όλοι!!
> 
> Θα ήθελα να διατυπώσω κάπιοες σκέψεις -τώρα που όλα πήραν το δρόμο τους- αλλά ίσως να πέσει λίγο βαρύ τέτοια ώρα.


Ποιοι φάκελοι ρε παιδιά?
Έμεινα πίσω στις εξελίξεις


e-mail δεν στείλαμε?

----------


## Gordon`s

Δεν θεωρώ πρέπον να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο φίλε sdikr..
Γίνανε κάποια μικρολαθάκια από βιασύνη, που δυστυχώς ανακαλύπτονταν στην πορεία. Νομίζω πως έπρεπε να δώσουμε στους εαυτούς μας ένα περιθώριο 2 ημερών να καταφέρουμε να εξαλείψουμε τα λαθάκια, να έχουμε το μυαλό και την αυτοσυγκέντρωση να τα κάνουμε σωστά..

Όταν όμως έβλεπα mail να καταφτάνουν στον yiapap 8 η ώρα ρωτώντας αν αποστάλεισαν, σκέφτηκα τώρα αν προτείνω να προχωρήσουμε βήμα βήμα θα πέσουν όλοι να μας φάνε...
Το πιο σημαντικό δλδ ήταν η βιασύνη να γίνουν. Κοιμήθηκαμε 2,5 ώρες και τρέχαμε με τον Σταύρο να προλάβουμε να γίνουν όλα...

Τέλος καλό, αναμονή των εξελίξεων..

----------


## Gordon`s

> Ποιοι φάκελοι ρε παιδιά?
> Έμεινα πίσω στις εξελίξεις


Στους 7 προς ενεργεία πήγαν εγγράφως και όχι με mail.

----------


## apok

Πότη δε ξέρω τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου.. Ξέρω όμως να πω ότι εφ'όσον το φορτίο το σήκωσαν 4 άνθρωποι είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να έχουν γίνει λάθη. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι τα επισήμανες και δεν θα επαναληφθούν στη συνέχεια. Γιατί τώρα είμαστε μόνο στην αρχή  :Wink:

----------


## steli0s

Παιδια μου ηρθε ενα mail σχετικα με την διαμαρτυρια αλλα το gmail μου τα βγαζει ακαταλαβιστικα  :Sad: 

Δοκιμασα να βαλω σε character encoding τα :

Greek (ISO 8859-7) και το Greek (Windows 1253) αλλα και παλι τπτ.

πως μπορω να δω τι εγραφε το mail?

----------


## pelasgian

unicode utf-8

----------


## JohnGR

Αξιότιμοι συνυπογράφοντες και συνυπογράφουσες. Το παρακάτω κείμενο συνοδευόμενο από 3 συνημμένα στάλθηκε τελικά σήμερα Πέμπτη, τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες. Το συνοδευτικό κείμενο απευθύνεται σε 819 αποδέκτες από όλο το φάσμα της πολιτικής, της οικονομίας και των έντυπων/ηλεκτρονικών μέσων. Δυστυχώς λόγω... τεχνικών περιορισμών, μας είναι δύσκολο να στείλουμε τα ίδια συνημμένα στους 1900 περίπου υπογράφοντες. Αντ' αυτού στο τέλος του συνοδευτικού θα βρείτε τους δεσμούς προς τα αρχεία. 

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τη συμμετοχή.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι για οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωσή σας για την προσπάθεια που τώρα ξεκινά, μπορείτε να επισκέπτεστε τις ιστοσελίδες στο http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/ όπως και το ειδικό υποφόρουμ του ADSLgr 

Σημείωση: Σε περίπτωση που δε δείτε το όνομά σας στη λίστα, τα στοιχεία που δώσατε ήταν ελλειπή ή εσφαλμένα. Μπορείτε ακόμη και τώρα όμως να δηλώσετε την υποστηριξή σας μέσω της Φόρμας Υποστήριξης.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Αξιότιμη/αξιότιμε κυρία/κύριε,

Σας αποστέλλουμε την επιστολή αυτή προκειμένου να σας ενημερώσουμε για μία κίνηση διαμαρτυρίας στην οποία συμμετέχουμε μαζί με 2198 καταναλωτές για τα μηνιαία πάγια που χρεώνει η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. για τη χρήση ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων ADSL με το Διαδίκτυο.  Το ζήτημα είναι πολυδιάστατο, αλλά οι πιο βασικές πτυχές του εστιάζονται στην απόκλιση της ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών και των χρεώσεών τους από τον αντίστοιχο Ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο. 

Οι συνδέσεις ADSL υπάρχουν ως τεχνολογία  στην Ελλάδα εδώ και 5 χρόνια (πιλοτικό και κανονική διάθεση) όμως το μηνιαίο κόστος τους για τον κάθε καταναλωτή είναι πολλαπλάσιο σε σχέση με αυτό που χρεώνεται όχι μόνο σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες χώρες-μέλη της ΕΕ αλλά και σε χώρες οι οποίες χαρακτηρίζονται αναπτυσσόμενες και θεωρούνται νεότευκτες στο χώρο των νέων τεχνολογιών (Γεωργία, Τουρκία, κ.ά.). 

Δυστυχώς, η Ελλάδα αποτελεί την ακριβότερη χώρα στην ΕΕ σε απόλυτους όρους ADSL χρεώσεων. Η διαφορά αυτή γίνεται εντονότερη εάν ληφθεί υπόψη το χαμηλό κατά κεφαλή εισόδημα των Ελλήνων σε σχέση με τον κοινοτικό μέσο όρο. Στην Ελληνική περίπτωση, μία σύνδεση ADSL περιλαμβάνει πάγιο που πληρώνει κάθε καταναλωτής άμεσα στον ΟΤΕ και το κόστος του εκάστοτε παροχέα σύνδεσης με το Διαδίκτυο (Internet Service Provider). Βασικός λόγος για το υψηλό κόστος των χρεώσεων ADSL στην Ελλάδα αποτελεί η άμεση χρέωση παγίων από τον ΟΤΕ προς τους χρήστες ADSL τα οποία καταλαμβάνουν - κατά μέσο όρο - το 40 με 50% του συνολικού μηνιαίου κόστους που καλείται να πληρώσει ένας καταναλωτής για τη χρήση ADSL οποιασδήποτε ταχύτητας. Σε σύγκριση με άλλα κράτη-μέλη της ΕΕ αλλά και με αρκετές αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες παρατηρείται πως μόνο το μηνιαίο πάγιο ΟΤΕ, σε οποιαδήποτε κατηγορία ταχύτητας, υπερκαλύπτει τη συνολική χρέωση που πληρώνουν οι καταναλωτές των υπόλοιπων κρατών. Για παράδειγμα, μία σύνδεση ταχύτητας 2048kbps στην Αίγυπτο κοστίζει συνολικά 92€ μηνιαίως ενώ στην Ελλάδα διατίθεται μόνο μέχρι 1024kbps (το 50% της παραπάνω σύνδεσης) και μόνο το πάγιο ΟΤΕ κοστίζει 63,90€! Αντίστοιχα στην Πολωνία μία σύνδεση ταχύτητας 1024kbps κοστίζει 19,9€ συνολικά, ενώ στην Ελλάδα μόνο το πάγιο ΟΤΕ κοστίζει 63,90€! Το αντίστοιχο θα ήταν αν στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία πληρώναμε στην Ελλάδα μόνο για το πάγιο περισσότερο απ' όσο ο μέσος Ευρωπαίος πλήρωνε όλα του τα τηλεφωνήματα! 

Ως καταναλωτές διαμαρτυρόμενοι για τα υψηλά πάγια ΟΤΕ αιτούμαστε καταρχήν την παροχή από τον ΟΤΕ μίας αιτιολόγησης για το κόστος των υψηλών παγίων που πληρώνουμε. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τους σκοπούς και τα αιτήματα της κίνησής μας θα βρείτε στο επισυναπτόμενο ενυπόγραφο κείμενο της επιστολής που απεστάλη στους εξής αποδέκτες προς ενέργεια:

Οργανισμό Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδας Α.Ε.  (ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.) 
Υπουργό και Υφυπουργούς Μεταφορών και Τηλεπικοινωνιών 
Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) 
Υπουργό Ανάπτυξης 
Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή 
Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή (ΙΝΚΑ) 
Συνήγορο του Πολίτη 
Συνημμένο στο email αυτό θα βρείτε και πίνακα σύγκρισης τιμών ADSL μεταξύ Ελλάδας και υπόλοιπων χωρών-μελών της ΕΕ.

Υπογραμμίζουμε:

Πως η επιστολή αυτή διαμαρτυρίας προσυπογράφεται από 2198 υπεύθυνους πολίτες  από όλη την Ελλάδα, είναι επώνυμη ως διαμαρτυρία και είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα κίνησεις διαμαρτυρίας πολιτών - καταναλωτών, η οποία διοργανώθηκε αποκλειστικά μέσω Διαδικτύου. Η συλλογή και επεξεργασία των στοιχείων των προσυπογραφόντων, αφενός έλαβε χώρα  με την συναίνεση των συμμετοχόντων και εν πλήρη συνειδήση του σκοπού για τον οποίο συλλέχθησαν, αφετέρου τηρήθηκαν όλες οι νόμιμες διαδικασίες συλλογής τους με τον ορισμό ως υπεύθυνου επεξεργασίας και εντελοδόχου των διαμαρτυρόμενων, Δικηγόρο Θεσσαλονίκης  κο Μπλέτσα Σταύρο του Παύλου. 
Την ενεργή συμμετοχή στην διαμαρτυρία και αμέριστη συμπαράσταση που προσέφεραν 2 σύλλογοι (Αστικές μη κερδοσκοπικές εταιρίες) νομίμως εκπροσωπούμενες 
Α) "Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Θεσσαλονίκης (TWMN)", Αστική μη κεδοσκοπική εταιρία που εδρεύει επί της οδού Μετρών 6, Καλαμαριά και εκπροσωπείται νομίμως
Β) "Αναπηρία Τώρα", Αστική μη κεδοσκοπική εταιρία που εδρεύει επί της οδού 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου 30, Θεσσαλονίκη και εκπροσωπείται νομίμως 
Πως εξακολουθεί, μετά την καταληκτική ημερομηνία προσυπογραφής της διαμαρτυρίας  και την αποστολή της πρους ους απευθύνεται, η λήψη υποστηρικτικών συμμετοχών φυσικών και νομικών προσώπων στη διεύθυνση http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/ 
Για οποιαδήποτε απορία, διευκρίνιση ή ο,τιδήποτε άλλο μη διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε με τους καθορισμένους εκπροσώπους της κίνησης:

*Αυτούς ξέρετε αυτούς εμπιστεύεστε!*

ΣΥΝΗΜΜΕΝΑ
Α- Επιστολή Διαμαρτυρίας PDF 104ΚΒ 
Β- Πίνακας προσυπογραφόντων PDF 396KB 
Γ- Συγκριτικός Πίνακας Ευρυζωνικών Χρεώσεων XLS 24KB

----------


## cyberp

Παιδιά το mail ήρθε χάλια... Εμένα με TB θέλει ισο88597
Έπρεπε να βάλετε στα headers για να το φτιάχνει αυτόματα ο mail client:
text/html; charset=iso-8859-7

----------


## teo_L20

κι εμενα το ιδιο ηρθε!
αλλα το εκανα uncode κι ολα καλα!!

----------


## cyberp

> κι εμενα το ιδιο ηρθε!
> αλλα το εκανα uncode κι ολα καλα!!


Kαλά εμείς κάπως θα τα καταφέρουμε....
Αλλά οι απλοί χρήστες σηκώνουν ψηλά τα χέρια συνήθως...  :Sad:

----------


## apok

Για τους απλούς χρήστες υπάρχει και το Link που τους παραπέμπει στο Nethome και εκεί μπορούν να διαβάσουν το e-mail που στάλθηκε :RTFM: 

( countdown aborted... target reached )

----------


## cyberp

> Για τους απλούς χρήστες υπάρχει και το Link που τους παραπέμπει στο Nethome και εκεί μπορούν να διαβάσουν το e-mail που στάλθηκε


Δυστυχώς ούτε αυτό δουλεύει, επειδή έχει λάθος format (έχει ένα %20 στο τέλος- http://www.nethome.gr/adsl/%20).  :Thumbdown0:  
Κάνε κλικ να δεις...

----------


## nickg78

> Kαλά εμείς κάπως θα τα καταφέρουμε....
>  Αλλά οι απλοί χρήστες σηκώνουν ψηλά τα χέρια συνήθως...


Αν όντως το mail στάλθηκε με ακαταλαβίστικα, πολλοί παραλήπτες δεν θα ξέρουν ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν το encoding στον mail client τους και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα το στείλουν στον κάδο.  :Sad:  Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει η απαραίτητη διόρθωση στους headers και να ξανασταλεί;

----------


## Gordon`s

> Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει η απαραίτητη διόρθωση στους headers και να ξανασταλεί;


xoxoxoxoxo....~!

----------


## giorghs

> xoxoxoxoxo....~!


Δυστυχώς το μήνυμα ήρθε με "λάθος" κωδικοποίηαη. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι πολλοί αρχάριοι χρήστες θα καταλάβουν τι πρέπει να κάνουν, ή να ακολουθήσουν το link. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν και τα attachements...

george

----------


## GeorgeH

Πάντως οι τρομοκράτες πάλι μας πρόλαβαν και χωρίς να θέλω να ακουστώ αδιάφορος προς όλα τα θύματα των επιθέσεων που έγιναν στο Λονδίνο στις 7/7, τα σημερινά γεγονότα μάλλον θα μας πάνε λίγο πίσω αφού η τρομοκρατία αποτελεί αποκλειστικότητα σε ολα τα ΜΜΕ...

----------


## yiapap

Καλημέρα;
 :Confused:  
Γιατί έχει σκοτάδι έξω;;;

Λοιπόν:
1. Λαθάκια (όπως το space %20 μετά το link, ή τα ορθογραφικά στην είδηση) είναι λογικό να γίνουν όταν είμασταν πάνω από αυτή την υπόθεση για 22 συνεχόμενες ώρες. Ότι βρείτε λέγετέ μου να το διορθώσω
2. Η κωδικοκοποίηση του email είναι ISO-8859-7 άρα σωστή. Αυτό δυστυχώς ΔΕ σημαίνει ότι θα εμφανιστεί σωστά στους email clients, ειδικά στα Webmail τα οποία σπανίως ακούνε τους headers ενός HTML mail (χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση το Yahoo)
3. Κάποιοι ζητάνε να τους ξαναστείλω το mail. Παιδιά, εγώ ΔΕΝ μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί μου είναι αδύνατον να ελέγχω για τον καθένα αν συμμετείχε και αν έχει δικαίωμα να δει τις υπογραφές! Οποιαδήποτε πληροφόρηση θέλετε μπορείτε να την έχετε από τις ιστοσελίδες είτε εδώ είτε στο nethome. Ή από φίλους  :Wink: 
4. Το link (που αφαιρέθηκε από την ιστοσελίδα) προς το αρχείο των υπογραφών ήταν λάθος δικό μου, για το οποίο παίρνω όλη την ευθύνη και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έφερα κάποιους σε δύσκολη θέση!   :Whip: 
5. Κάποια ονόματα μπορεί να λείπουν. Είτε από λάθος δικό μου (ειδικά στα Pm/gmail μπορεί να είναι συχνό) είτε ΚΥΡΙΩΣ γιατί δε μου στείλατε όλα/σωστά τα στοιχεία. Είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς, δεν πειράζει βρε παιδιά. Η διαμαρτυρία ΗΔΗ υποστηρίζεται από ικανό αριθμό ανθρώπων και ακόμη και σήμερα ή αύριο μπορείτε να συμμετέχετε ενεργά προωθόντας την προς φίλους, γνωστούς, μέσα κτλ.

----------


## Gordon`s

Ξημέρωσε?

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά προς το παρόν. yiapap μου κάποια μικρολαθάκια που αναφέρω κι εγώ είναι λογικό να συμβούν. Όπως και να έχει εσύ φταις  :Very Happy:

----------


## artlovergr

keep your hands of yiapap εχει αγώνα άυριο κ μεθαύριο κ παράμεθαυριο 
Θα χρειαστεί μασάζ γιατί το ρίνγκ είναι δύσκολο κ ίσωσ μια παρτίδα ρετσινούλες λολ

----------


## ndan_gr

και μένα μέσω gmail, μου ήρθε περίεργα αλλα αλλάζοντας την κωδικοποίηση εμφανίστηκε κανονικά(πιστεύω να μην πάει κινέζικα και στους αποδέκτες της διαμαρτυρίας)

----------


## mousi

Κι εμένα κινέζικα μου ήρθε (Gmail μέσω Thunderbird) αλλά κατέβασα τα pdf και όλα ΟΚ... Πάντως θέλω να πω συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία.... Πιστεύω ότι ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό που έγινε....

----------


## NoYmErOs

Μου ήρθε τελικά εχθές κάποια στιγμή μετά της 1 το βράδι.... αλλά ήρθε σαν spam mail στο  hotmail μου.

----------


## Katsoulinos

Καλημέρα σε όλους, προσπαθώ να παρακολουθήσω το νήμα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο μιας και οι "χαβαλεδιάρικες αναφορές" έχουν ξεπεράσει αυτές που αφορούν σοβαρά στη διαμαρτυρία.
  Μήπως θα ήταν καλό, οι υπεύθυνοι να ξεκινήσουν ένα νηματάκι για την χαλαρή συζήτηση γύρο από όλα αυτά για να ελαφρύνει και ο καψερός ο browser μας που αργεί λιγουλάκι; (α ρε Salvatore να μην με πείσεις να πάρω T3!!! :Twisted Evil: ). ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝ ΜΠΑΡ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ!!!  :Whip:

----------


## iKoms

Και εμένα σήμερα ήρθε... καλή επιτυχία!!!!

----------


## cyberp

> Καλημέρα;
>  
> 2. Η κωδικοκοποίηση του email είναι ISO-8859-7 άρα σωστή. Αυτό δυστυχώς ΔΕ σημαίνει ότι θα εμφανιστεί σωστά στους email clients, ειδικά στα Webmail τα οποία σπανίως ακούνε τους headers ενός HTML mail (χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση το Yahoo)


Δεν έχω webmail (forthnet mail) και χρησιμοποιώ thunderbird 1.0.5.
Επίσης στα headers (Content-Type: 	text/html) δεν υπήρχε πουθενά iso88597 (ή windows1253 ή unicode). Οπότε μόνο τυχαία μπορεί κάποιος mail client να το δείξει σωστά...
Καταλαβαίνω ότι υπηρχε αρκετή κούραση.... αλλά αυτό ήταν σημαντικό, καθώς πολλοί αγνοούν τέτοια μηνύματα...δεν ξέρουν καν πως να τα αλλάξουν..


```
-------- Original Message --------
From: 	- Thu Jul 21 12:52:27 2005
X-Account-Key: 	account3
X-UIDL: 	Z7g!!lZ/"!eGU!!60_!!
X-Mozilla-Status: 	0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 	00000000
Return-Path: 	<protest_legal@nethome.gr>
Received: 	from mx-out-02.forthnet.gr (mx-out.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.104]) by mx-mstr-01.forthnet.gr (8.12.11/8.12.11) with ESMTP id j6L5Txju003580 for <xxxx@her.forthnet.gr>; Thu, 21 Jul 2005 08:29:59 +0300 (EEST)
Received: 	from mx-av-02.forthnet.gr (mx-av.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.27]) by mx-out-02.forthnet.gr (8.12.11/8.12.11) with ESMTP id j6L5Tx08008223 for <xxxx@her.forthnet.gr>; Thu, 21 Jul 2005 08:29:59 +0300
Received: 	from forthnet.gr (athmta05.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.26]) by mx-av-02.forthnet.gr (8.12.11/8.12.11) with ESMTP id j6L5TxSb012411 for <xxxx@her.forthnet.gr>; Thu, 21 Jul 2005 08:29:59 +0300
Received: 	from server145.procpanel.com (226.67-18-33.reverse.theplanet.com [67.18.33.226] (may be forged)) by forthnet.gr (8.12.11/8.12.11) with ESMTP id j6L5Tw4o017507 for <xxxx@her.forthnet.gr>; Thu, 21 Jul 2005 08:29:58 +0300
Message-Id: 	<200507210529.j6L5Tw4o017507@forthnet.gr>
Received: 	from yiapap.spark.net.gr ([195.66.106.144] helo=3000Mhz) by server145.procpanel.com with esmtpa (Exim 4.51) id 1DvTcn-0003Tx-V6; Thu, 21 Jul 2005 00:29:39 -0500
From: 	protest_legal@nethome.gr
Subject: 	Epistolh Diamartyrias Politwn
Content-Type: 	text/html
Reply-To: 	protest_legal@nethome.gr
Date: 	Thu, 21 Jul 2005 08:29:38 +0300
X-AntiAbuse: 	This header was added to track abuse, please include it with any abuse report
X-AntiAbuse: 	Primary Hostname - server145.procpanel.com
X-AntiAbuse: 	Original Domain - her.forthnet.gr
X-AntiAbuse: 	Originator/Caller UID/GID - [0 0] / [47 12]
X-AntiAbuse: 	Sender Address Domain - nethome.gr
X-Source: 	
X-Source-Args: 	
X-Source-Dir: 	
X-UIDL: 	Z7g!!lZ/"!eGU!!60_!!
```

----------


## PascalGR

Για το θέμα του encoding, σε Mozilla Thunderbird (με default encoding 8859-1) μου έβγαζε κινέζικα. Αν υπήρχε ελληνικό encoding, θα το εμφάνιζε σωστά  :Confused:  

Nevermind, the fight is near   :Mad:  the message was clear!

----------


## nikgr

OFF TOPIC
Ρε παιδιά πέρα απ' τις πιέσεις προς ΟΤΕ μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να οργανώσουμε και καμιά ομαδική παραγγελία συνδρομών από κάποιον provider με βάση τις υπογραφές πιέζοντας για καλύτερες τιμές? Κάποια αντίστοιχη κίνηση με τα USRobotics αν θυμάστε.

Φαντάζομαι ότι αν μαζευόμασταν πχ 2200 υποψήφιοι συνδρομητές θα μπορούσε κάποιος provider να μας κάνει καλύτερες τιμές.
Γιατί όσο και να ρίξει τα πάγια ο ΟΤΕ, πάλι οι ISPs ακριβοί είναι...

----------


## apok

Νικ άλλο αυτό!! Ναι θα μας έδινε τις γραμμές Χονδρική και όχι Λιανική! Οι υπόλοιποι users όμως τι θα κάνουν? Θα πάρουν όλοι από τον ίδιο πάροχο ή θα βάλουν αγγελία " Ζητούνται 1000 users Adsl για αγορά γραμμών χονδρικής ( κάτω του κόστους ) από τον Χ πάροχο"¨??  :Very Happy:

----------


## thama

> OFF TOPIC
> Ρε παιδιά πέρα απ' τις πιέσεις προς ΟΤΕ μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να οργανώσουμε και καμιά ομαδική παραγγελία συνδρομών από κάποιον provider με βάση τις υπογραφές πιέζοντας για καλύτερες τιμές? Κάποια αντίστοιχη κίνηση με τα USRobotics αν θυμάστε.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι αν μαζευόμασταν πχ 2200 υποψήφιοι συνδρομητές θα μπορούσε κάποιος provider να μας κάνει καλύτερες τιμές.
> Γιατί όσο και να ρίξει τα πάγια ο ΟΤΕ, πάλι οι ISPs ακριβοί είναι...


Το θέμα των ISP, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Γιατί, αντίθετα με το τμήμα του ΟΤΕ, εδώ έχουμε πραγματικά μια ανταγωνιστική αγορά. (Αν δεν σου αρέσει η Forthnet, πας ΟΤΕνετ, ή ACN, ή Sparknet, ή Tellas, ή Vivodi ή.......)

Αλλά και πάλι, εδώ έχουμε μεγάλες ευθύνες από πλευρά του πΟΤΕ, και τις τιμές που δίνει στα μισθωμένα κυκλώματα εσωτερικού.

Το κεφάλαιο αυτό, που αφορά τις τιμές των ISP είναι μεγάλο, δεν μπορεί να συζητηθεί σε αυτό το topic. Άσε που από ότι θυμάμαι έχει ξανασυζητηθεί.

----------


## sdikr

Για τις αναφορές στο που έχει βγει υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα,  παρακαλώ συνεχίστε εκει 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19119

----------


## maddoctor

Εμένα πάντως μου ήρθε κανονικά το κείμενο με Outlook 2003.Και εφόσον ήδη ξεκίνησαν αναφορές σε διαδίκτυο (in.gr) αλλά και σε μία εφημερίδα, πιστεύω ότι το πήρανε σωστά το κέιμενο.

Edit - Μόλις το είδα και στα ΝΕΑ = http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr/print_articl...295&m=N15&aa=1

----------


## yiapap

Μου ήρθε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον email που αναμεταδίδω κατόπιν αδείας:



> Βέβαια εγώ δεν θα ήμουν όσο κόσμιοι είστε εσείς η μάλλον δεν θα ήμουν με τους υπεύθυνους... στα θέματα τιμολόγησης των γραμμών ADSL
> 
> Επι του προκειμένου έχουμε άλλον ένα Ελληνικού τύπου γκαγκστερισμό αντίστοιχο της τοκογλυφίας των τραπεζών που, με διάφορα προσχήματα, συντηρείται εμπαίζοντας τον Ελληνικό Λαό...
> 
> Όσον αφορά τις επικοινωνίες, έχουμε επανειλημμένα πει ότι δεν θέλουμε τον ΟΤΕ... δεν μας είναι αναγκαίος με την νοοτροπία που διακατέχεται...
> 
> Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι ιδιώτες είναι καλοί ή καλλίτεροι..., αν θεωρήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ ως ημι-κρατική υπηρεσία (εταιρεία)
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση με το θέμα της υπερτιμολόγησης των γραμμών ADSL, έχουμε μία ακόμα έκφραση του γελοιωδέστερου και μικρόνοου προσώπου του Ελληνικού Καπιταλισμού.
> ...


Το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα παραπάνω... ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.
Μόνο που στη διαμαρτυρία, από την αρχή είχαμε πει/αποφασίσει να αποφύγουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς και να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν τηλεγραφικοί.
Έχουμε τόσα ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ στοιχεία που συνηγορούν υπέρ της που η διάνθισή τους δε θα ενίσχυε την προσπάθεια.
Ελπίζουμε στα follow-up που θα γίνουν από τους δημοσιογράφους να δοθεί ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ η ευκαιρία στους μη-Ζορμπάδες πολίτες (που όμως δεν είναι γραφικοί) να εκφέρουν άποψη.

Ευχαριστούμε κ.Μπαζιωτόπουλε!

----------


## YAziDis

Εγώ ας πω μια ιστορία που γνωρίζω,

Κάποτε στην Αγγλία, είχαν αποφασήσει οι χασάπιδες να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές στα κρέατα, και έτσι έκαναν. Οι καταναλωτές ήταν πολύ δυσσαρεστημένοι, και τότε πολύ απλά απευθύνθηκαν στο Ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών. Βέβαια στην Αγγλία το ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών έχει ... είναι ισχυρό τέλος πάντων, και τους είπε να μην αγοράσουν κρέας για μία βδομάδα.
Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει πυθαρχία. Ελπίζω να βγει ένα αποτέλεσμα μέσω αυτής της διαμαρτιρίας, γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη να δίνω τα ωραία μου λεφτάκια στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ ας πω μια ιστορία που γνωρίζω,
> 
> Κάποτε στην Αγγλία, είχαν αποφασήσει οι χασάπιδες να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές στα κρέατα, και έτσι έκαναν. Οι καταναλωτές ήταν πολύ δυσσαρεστημένοι, και τότε πολύ απλά απευθύνθηκαν στο Ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών. Βέβαια στην Αγγλία το ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών έχει ... είναι ισχυρό τέλος πάντων, και τους είπε να μην αγοράσουν κρέας για μία βδομάδα.


Και επί ένα μήνα έτρωγαν μετά οι Άγγλοι μπαγιάτικο κρέας.  :Twisted Evil: 

Σοβαρά τώρα, μπορεί τα σωματεία μας να είναι αδύναμα, αλλά έχουμε αρκετά καλή παιδεία που μας επιτρέπει να μαζευόμαστε και χωρίς σωματεία. Τρανή απόδειξη η τωρινή διαμαρτυρία.

----------


## yiapap

> Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει πυθαρχία. Ελπίζω να βγει ένα αποτέλεσμα μέσω αυτής της διαμαρτιρίας, γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη να δίνω τα ωραία μου λεφτάκια στον ΟΤΕ.


Δεν υπάρχει γιατί είμαστε παλιοχαρακτήρες ή δεν υπάρχει γιατί *επί σειρά ετών μας λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει;*
Γιατί επί σειρά ετών το πρότυπο είναι ο Κοσκωτάς; (να αναφέρω μόνο έναν)
Γιατί επί μεγαλύτερη σειρά ετών το πρότυπο είναι ο Ζορμπάς;
Γιατί επί σειρά ετών το άλλο πρότυπο είναι ο "καλλιτέχνης" που ξεκατινιάζει τον άλλο "καλλιτέχνη" στα παράθυρα των πρωιναδικών;

Μήπως τελικά εκτός από αυτά τα πρότυπα υπάρχουν και άλλα που απλά δε βγαίνουν λόγω κάποιας, άγνωστης για μένα, αιτίας;
Γιατί οι 2198 συνυπογράψαντες και οι 176 (μην τους ξεχνάμε) υποστηρικτές δε βλέπω να ανήκουν σε ΚΑΜΙΑ από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες προτύπων!
Διάβασε το Χρονικό του Μικρού Διοργανωτή για να δεις ότι δεν είμαστε όλοι έτσι...

----------


## ktakis

Σωστός ο κ. Μπαζιωτόπουλος.

Στη χώρα μας υπάρχει μια διαφορά φάσης (χρονική υστέρηση) σε σχέση με ότι συμβαίνει στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες και όχι μόνο στην τεχνολογία που αναφέρουν οι περισσότεροι, αλλά σε πολλούς τομείς.

Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό αν σκεφτούμε ότι έτσι έχουμε έτοιμες τις συνταγές αντιμετώπισης κάποιων φαινομένων που εδώ πρωτοεμφανίζονται ενώ άλλες χώρες τα έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει. Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει ικανούς πολιτικούς που δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι με αυτή τη διαμαρτυρία θα γίνει κάτι, όπως έγινε με τα περίφημα πανωτόκια των τραπεζών στα οποία μπήκε κάποιο φρένο. Αν και νομίζω ότι οι τράπεζες είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι κλέφτες στην Ελλάδα μαζί με το Κράτος και τον ΟΤΕ. Και μάλιστα στην περίπτωσή τους υπάρχει έντονος ανταγωνισμός οπότε δεν είναι ο ανταγωνισμός η λύση σε όλα τα στραβά της αγοράς όπως μερικοί υποστηρίζουν.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Εγω ηθελα να ηξερα που ειναι τωρα ολοι αυτοι που δεν υπεγραψαν λογο Α.Τ και δεν την υποστηριζουν τωρα.

----------


## nikgr

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το γράφημα είναι λάθος στα "ΝΕΑ" και θα πρεπει να τους πουμε να το διορθώσουν! Δείχνει στην Ελλάδα να κοστίζει το 1 MBit 85 euro! (χωρίς να φαίνεται η χρέωση του ΟΤΕ)

----------


## yiapap

nikgr, η ομαδική παραγγελία ADSL τι σχέση έχει με τη διαμαρτυρία;;;
Κάνε σε παρακαλώ ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα.

<edit>
Τους έχουμε ήδη ενημερώσει (ΝΕΑ) για το λάθος!

----------


## Tormendor

Ασφαλώς κ* διαφωνώ* με πολιτικά μανιφέστα και στείρες παραθέσεις συνθημάτων που αναγάγουν το όλο ζήτημα 
1.σε ιδεολογική ασυμβατότητα, 
2. εξωπραγματικών διαστάσεων παραλληλισμους΄προσώπων κ ιστορικών γεγονότων 
3. (απλά) "στο κακό μας το ριζικό" Κ. Βάρναλης
4. στην έυκολη λύση να αναζητούμε τις αιτίες σε άλλους κ να τους επιρρίπτουμε τις ευθύνες 
5. στην αδηφάγο τάση του καπιταλισμού να κυριαρχεί στο σύγχρονο κόσμο, παραμερίζοντας αξίες, αρχές, τον ίδιο τον άνθρωπο 
Κύριοι, τις αιτίες των προβλημάτων τις γνωρίζουμε όλοι και είτε τις χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι ή αλλιώς είτε είμαστε αριστεροί ή δεξιοί τις συνέπειες τις υφιστάμεθα όλοι. Αλλά αντί για αφορισμούς εσείς προχωρήσατε ένα βήμα παραπάνω. Ξεφύγαμε νομίζω (κ εγώ μαζί σας) από το αναμασημένο μοτίβο της ανούσιας αντιπαράθεσης και της ανακολουθίας λόγων & έργων. Ας είμαστε λοιπόν ρεαλιστές, διότι οι κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού αν δεν συνοδεύονται από καίριες κ καινοτόμες λύσεις δεν έχουν να προσφέρουν τίποτε. Ξαναδιαβάστε συνεπώς το την επιστολή του κ. Παναγιώτη Μπαζιωτόπουλου κ πέστε μου σε ποιό σημείο της μας παρέχει συμπαράσταση, σε ποιό σημείο της δίνει λύση ή προσφέρει κ το κάτι παραπάνω, σε ποιό τελοσπάντων σημείο της αναδεικνύει (ασχέτως με τις εκφράσεις) αιτίες που δεν γνωρίζαμει. 
Καλά λοιπόν τα πολιτικά μανιφέστα, εύγλωττη κ παραστατική η παράθεση απόψεων, αλλά εσείς αιτείστε συγκεκρμένα πράγματα έχετε συγκεκριμένη μομφή κατά των ''υπευθύνων''
Τέλος θα υπενθυμίσω σε όλους μας ότι οι ιθύνοντες είναι ο καθρέφτης του εαυτού μας γιατί εμείς το θελήσαμε, αλλά στην προκείμενη διαμαρτυρία δηλώσαμε εμμέσως μεν, πλην ευθαρσώς την κάθετη αντίθεσή μας με τη λογική που μας θέλει παθητικούς δέκτες της κατά τα άλλα αναμενόμενης καταστρατήγησης των δικαιωμάτων μας ως καταναλωτές και ως πολίτες. Δείχνετε ότι η φωνή σας είναι ισχυρή κ η θέση σας διαχωριστική από κάθε είδους πολιτικές κατ' εμέ ιδεοληψίες, κινδυνολογίες κ "πολιτικίστικες" απόψεις. Δεν έχουν θέση αυτά στην διαμαρτυρία μας. Έχουμε φτάσει ένα επίπεδο πάνω από αυτά. 
Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι για την υπομονή που δείχνετε μαζί μου για τα μακροσκελή μου "πονήματα"   (Ε!!! πια θα έσκαγα εάν δεν τα έλεγα!!!)

----------


## Katsoulinos

Καλησπέρα αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω το mail που δημοσίευσε ένας εκ των πρωτεργατών της διαμαρτυρίας μας ο yaipap. Νομίζω ότι κάνουμε λάθος να ενστερνιζόμαστε τις πολιτικές απόψεις του καθενός (δεν υπονοώ ότι έχει γίνει) και να τις προβάλουμε μέσα σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο που δεν έχει να κάνει με την πολιτική (το συγκεκριμένο νήμα τουλάχιστον). Ο κύριος Μπαζιόπουλος, που κατά τα αλλά δεν είναι άδικος στους χαρακτηρισμούς του, δε βοηθά τον σκοπό μας με τέτοια mail. Θα πρότεινα να κρατήσουμε τις συζητήσεις μας έξω από πολιτικές αντιπαραθέσεις και μικροπολιτικά συμφέροντα. Σίγουρα με αφορμή την διαμαρτυρία όλοι μας λάβαμε και στείλαμε πολλά mail καλό θα ήταν να μην αρχίσουμε να τα δημοσιεύουμε στο forum γιατί τοτε ποιος ξέρει τι θα το καταντήσουμε. Το σχόλιο μου δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν συμφωνώ η όχι με τις απόψεις του κυρίου Μπαζιόπουλου, αλλά μονό με την ευκολία και την ευελιξία που θα έπρεπε να προσφέρουν οι αναφορές των συμμετεχόντων στην συζήτηση. Γενικά συμφωνώ με τον προγραφέντα Tormendor και ελπίζω σε ποιο μαζεμένες συζητήσεις στο μέλλον.

----------


## YAziDis

Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι εφηκτό, αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση αν καταφύγουμε στην Ε.Ε. να βρούμε το δίκιο μας; Αυτοί δεν μπορούν να χώσουν πρόστημα;

----------


## Duril

Αυτά τα πρόστημα πάλι οι καταναλωτές τα πληρώνουν στην τελική. Όπως και με τα supermarket. Αρκετά πρόστημα πληρώνει η Ελλάδα στην ΕΕ π.χ. ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ. Ένα θα ήταν το τέλιο πρόστημο ... επιστροφή 1000 Euro σε κάθε πελάτη του πOTE.

Συνχαρητήρια στους πρωτεργάτες της διαμαρτυρίας. Επίσεις κατα Σεπτέμβρη, μιά δεύτερη διαμαρτυρία να υπογράψουμε και οι 326 (και όλο και αυξάνεται) που αργήσαμε να το πάρουμε πρέφα και την υποστηρίζουμε.

----------


## YAziDis

> Συνχαρητήρια στους πρωτεργάτες της διαμαρτυρίας. Επίσεις κατα Σεπτέμβρη, μιά δεύτερη διαμαρτυρία να υπογράψουμε και οι 326 (και όλο και αυξάνεται) που αργήσαμε να το πάρουμε πρέφα και την υποστηρίζουμε.


Αν θα γίνει και δεύτερη διαμαρτηρία, θα γίνει ακόμα πιο οργανομένη. Θα οργώσουμε το νετ για να ενημερώσουμε όσους περισσότερους μπορούμε για τον αγώνα αυτόν, και δεν θα είμαστε μόνο 2.200 άτομα, αλλά 10.000. Τι τις έχουμε τις mailing list δηλαδή; :Ρ

----------


## sdikr

> Αν θα γίνει και δεύτερη διαμαρτηρία, θα γίνει ακόμα πιο οργανομένη. Θα οργώσουμε το νετ για να ενημερώσουμε όσους περισσότερους μπορούμε για τον αγώνα αυτόν, και δεν θα είμαστε μόνο 2.200 άτομα, αλλά 10.000. Τι τις έχουμε τις mailing list δηλαδή; :Ρ


ρε παιδιά ηρεμήστε λίγο,  τι δευτερη διαμαρτυρία;  
Ας παραμεινουμε σε αυτό που έχουμε αυτή την στιγμή,  που έχει να κάνει με τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ,

----------


## Tormendor

Μια μεγάλη καλησπέρα. Διάβασα τι μεσολάβησε το ΣΚ. Παίδες το πρώτο βήμα έγινε. Τα έντυπα μέσα ανταποκρίθηκαν. Πρέπει να αφυπνίσουμε ωστόσο και τα ηλεκτρονικά ΜΜΕ. Σπύρο ξέρεις ότι συμφωνώ κ χαίρομαι που έμεινες εδώ ΣΚ για να απαντάς. Όντως είναι νωρίς ακόμη κ για συμπεράσματα κ απολογισμό της διαμαρτυρίας. ας μειώσουμε λίγο τον ενθουσιασμό κ ας περιμένουμε *επίσημη* απάντηση και των υπολοίπων υπουργών κ άλλων αποδεκτών, 
Τονίζω ότι Συμμαχός σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια μπορεί να είναι ο υπουργός Μεταφορών κ Επικοινωνιών κ. Λιάπης, ο οποίος, όπως διάβαζα σήμερα είναι στα "μαχαίρια με τον πρόεδρο ΟΤΕ" (Εφ. ΘΕΜΑ 24/07). επειδή το λειτουργικό κομμάτι των τηλεπικοινωνιών ανήκει κατά αρμοδιότητα στο εν λόγω Υπουργείο, ΄'ισως θα έπρεπε να πιέσουμε τινι τρόπο να ενσωματωθούν στην Ελλ. Νομοθεσία οι επίμαχες οδηγίες κ ο υπουργός να θεσπίαει αυστηρότερο νομικό πλαίσιο ελέγχου στον ΟΤΕ (κ όχι μόνο) σύμφωνα με την ευχέρεια που παρέχουν οι οδηγίες στις ρυθμιστικές αρχές των κρατών μελών.   :Neutral:

----------


## NoYmErOs

Οι πολιτικοί ποτέ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μας βοηθήσουν.. πάντα το βλέπουν σαν προσωπικό όφελος και τίποτα παραπάνω δεν την θέλουμε την βοήθειά τους.. απλά πιστεύω στην δύναμη των MME για αυτό και λέω προς τα εκεί να στραφούμε παραπάνω(βλέπε Μάκης κτλπ)

----------


## yiapap

> Οι πολιτικοί ποτέ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μας βοηθήσουν.. πάντα το βλέπουν σαν προσωπικό όφελος και τίποτα παραπάνω δεν την θέλουμε την βοήθειά τους.. απλά πιστεύω στην δύναμη των MME για αυτό και λέω προς τα εκεί να στραφούμε παραπάνω(βλέπε Μάκης κτλπ)


Μα η διοίκηση των υπουργίων είναι πολιτική!
Η διοίκηση των περισσότερων φορέων είναι πολιτική!
Ακόμη και η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ είναι πολιτική!
Το να λέμε "δε θέλουμε τη βοήθειά τους", αλλά στηριζόμαστε στη δύναμη του Τύπου νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος.
(προσωπική άποψη- δε λέω ότι είναι σωστή).

Δείτε την ερώτηση του κ.Στρατάκη για τη Διαμαρτυρία, στη Βουλή!

<edit>
357 άτομα υποστηρίζουν τη διαμαρτυρία!
Προστίθενται περίπου 100 ΚΑΘΕ μέρα!
*Αν συμπεριλάβουμε και αυτούς είμαστε στους 2555!*

----------


## blend

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω οτι η "απάντηση του ΟΤΕ" στον Ελεύθερο Τύπο, *δεν* είναι απάντηση του ΟΤΕ και θα πρέπει να είμαστε εξαιρετικά προσεκτικοί σε αυτό. Το "πηγές μας στον ΟΤΕ" και τα σχετικά δημοσιο - "γραφικά" ευρήματα δεν πρέπει να σχολιάζονται απο εμάς. Η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ θα έχει την υπογραφή της εταιρίας. Και τότε, μόνον τότε, θα σχεδιάσουμε την δική μας ανταπάντηση που θα έχει 2500 υπογραφές (ελπίζω περισσότερες). Να έχουμε πάντα υπ'όψην μας οτι οποιοδήποτε σχόλιό μας εδώ, καταγράφεται και σε δεδομένη στιγμή θα χρησιμοποιηθεί εις βάρος μας.
Σας παρακαλώ να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.

----------


## sv2evs

...παιδιά, εχω χάσει επεισόδια...Άσχετο, αλλά DSL τέλος...(λόγω κόστους,ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ)...και τώρα πίσω στην 3ης-ΑΘΛΙΑ dial-up που ούτε καν τα 40k δεν πιάνω...38.6 και πολύ μου είναι. ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΓΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕ !!!

Υ.Γ Α.Μ.Ε.Α




> Αν θα γίνει και δεύτερη διαμαρτηρία, θα γίνει ακόμα πιο οργανομένη. Θα οργώσουμε το νετ για να ενημερώσουμε όσους περισσότερους μπορούμε για τον αγώνα αυτόν, και δεν θα είμαστε μόνο 2.200 άτομα, αλλά 10.000. Τι τις έχουμε τις mailing list δηλαδή; :Ρ


Τι λέτε βρε παιδιά...ΜΟΝΟ 10.000 άτομα είναι χρήστες του ίντερνετ σήμερα στην χώρα ;

ΠΟΛΥ περισσότεροι...αν γίνουν όλα "σωστά".

----------


## Tormendor

> Οι πολιτικοί ποτέ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μας βοηθήσουν.. πάντα το βλέπουν σαν προσωπικό όφελος και τίποτα παραπάνω δεν την θέλουμε την βοήθειά τους.. απλά πιστεύω στην δύναμη των MME για αυτό και λέω προς τα εκεί να στραφούμε παραπάνω(βλέπε Μάκης κτλπ)


Είναι ωστόσο κέρδος για μας να εκμεταλλευόμαστε προσωπικές κόντρες υπουργών, ώστε να "περάσουμε" τα αιτήματά μας. Πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει να πιέσουμε περισσότερο τον Υπουργό Μ & Ε, έτσι ώστε όταν έρθουν προς ψηφιση στη βουλή οι κοινοτικές οδηγίες, το νομικό πλαίσιο που θα θέσει να είναι αυστηρότερο ως προς τον έλεγχο των τιμών κ την αιτιολόγηση της κοστολόγησης των παγίων. Είναι ευκαιρία η δυσαρέσκεια του κ. Λιάπη με τον κ. Βουρλούμη (Δ/κτη ΟΤΕ) που δεν πρέπει να χάσουμε.

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Μα η διοίκηση των υπουργίων είναι πολιτική!
> Η διοίκηση των περισσότερων φορέων είναι πολιτική!
> Ακόμη και η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ είναι πολιτική!
> Το να λέμε "δε θέλουμε τη βοήθειά τους", αλλά στηριζόμαστε στη δύναμη του Τύπου νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος.
> (προσωπική άποψη- δε λέω ότι είναι σωστή).
> [/b]


Έχεις δίκαιο σε αυτό που λές απλά δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει πολιτικός που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρετε για τα προβλήματα "μας". μας = προβλήματα των adsl χρηστών (εδώ βλέπουμε και ξέρουμε δεν ενδιαφέροντε για ποιό σοβαρά θέματα όπως αυτα της επιβίωσης που αφορούν χιλιάδες Έλληνες)

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω οτι η "απάντηση του ΟΤΕ" στον Ελεύθερο Τύπο, *δεν* είναι απάντηση του ΟΤΕ και θα πρέπει να είμαστε εξαιρετικά προσεκτικοί σε αυτό. Το "πηγές μας στον ΟΤΕ" και τα σχετικά δημοσιο - "γραφικά" ευρήματα δεν πρέπει να σχολιάζονται απο εμάς. Η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ θα έχει την υπογραφή της εταιρίας. Και τότε, μόνον τότε, θα σχεδιάσουμε την δική μας ανταπάντηση που θα έχει 2500 υπογραφές (ελπίζω περισσότερες). *Να έχουμε πάντα υπ'όψην μας οτι οποιοδήποτε σχόλιό μας εδώ, καταγράφεται και σε δεδομένη στιγμή θα χρησιμοποιηθεί εις βάρος μας*.
> Σας παρακαλώ να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.


Δλδ τωρα αμα πώ οτι ο ΟΤΕ μας τα αρπάζει χοντρά χωρίς λόγο ή ο ipo που γράφει ΟΤΕ Α.Ε θα χρησιμοποιηθεί εις βάρος μας ?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Ipo   :Razz:

----------


## blend

> Δλδ τωρα αμα πώ οτι ο ΟΤΕ μας τα αρπάζει χοντρά χωρίς λόγο ή ο ipo που γράφει ΟΤΕ Α.Ε θα χρησιμοποιηθεί εις βάρος μας ?   
> 
> Ipo


Μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου... Ο ΟΤΕ *είναι* Α.Ε. αλλά το "τα αρπάζει χοντρά" ναί, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον των υπογραφόντων την διαμαρτηρία.

----------


## Cafeeine

Σχετικό είναι αυτό Blend. Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι τα περισσότερα σχόλια εδώ είναι ανυπόγραφα, δηλαδή δεν υποχρεούτε ο σχολιαστής να αποκαλύψει την προσωπικότητά του,  και δεν είναι απαραίτητα των υπογραφόντων. Οι υπογράφοντες μίλησαν μέσω της επιστολής, και μέσω των αντιπροσώπων τους. Οσο δεσμεύουν τον ΟΤΕ τα σχόλια των διαφόρων 'πηγών' των δημοσιογράφων, άλλο τόσο δεσμεύουν τους αιτούντες τα σχόλια στο site.

----------


## ipo

> Είναι ωστόσο κέρδος για μας να εκμεταλλευόμαστε προσωπικές κόντρες υπουργών, ώστε να "περάσουμε" τα αιτήματά μας. Πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει να πιέσουμε περισσότερο τον Υπουργό Μ & Ε, έτσι ώστε όταν έρθουν προς ψηφιση στη βουλή οι κοινοτικές οδηγίες, το νομικό πλαίσιο που θα θέσει να είναι αυστηρότερο ως προς τον έλεγχο των τιμών κ την αιτιολόγηση της κοστολόγησης των παγίων. Είναι ευκαιρία η δυσαρέσκεια του κ. Λιάπη με τον κ. Βουρλούμη (Δ/κτη ΟΤΕ) που δεν πρέπει να χάσουμε.


Πώς μπορούμε να πιέσουμε την κατάσταση; Να στείλουμε e-mail στον κ. Λιάπη όλοι μαζί;

----------


## yiapap

> Πώς μπορούμε να πιέσουμε την κατάσταση; Να στείλουμε e-mail στον κ. Λιάπη όλοι μαζί;


Μα στείλαμε!!!
Συστημένη, ενυπόγραφη διαμαρτυρία 2198 ατόμων!!!

Επίσης, συμφωνώ με τον Blend.
Ας προσέξουμε λίγο, σε αυτό το στάδιο, τα σχόλιά μας.
Ναι, είμαστε "έξω φρενών", όμως δε χρειάζεται να δίνουμε το παραμικρό βήμα που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη μείωση του κύρους της διαμαρτυρίας, ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Μα στείλαμε!!!
> Συστημένη, ενυπόγραφη διαμαρτυρία 2198 ατόμων!!!


Ο Tormentor αναφέρθηκε σε πίεση κατόπιν της αποστολής της διαμαρτυρίας (σημερινό είναι το post του), γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι έχει στο μυαλό του ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι ακόμα. Αυτό και ρώτησα.

----------


## Gordon`s

Όπως και να έχει η επιστολή διαμαρτρίας που στείλαμε φτάνει λογικά σήμερα στο υπουργείο. Λέμε πως η συγκυρία αυτή ίσως να μας ωφελήσει αρκεί να ενεργοποιηθεί ο υπουργός στην κατεύθυνση που θέλουμε.

----------


## Tormendor

> Ο Tormentor αναφέρθηκε σε πίεση κατόπιν της αποστολής της διαμαρτυρίας (σημερινό είναι το post του), γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι έχει στο μυαλό του ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι ακόμα. Αυτό και ρώτησα.


Έχω όντως κάτι στο μυαλό μου. Σκέφτηκα πρώτα τον Popmaniac με το οποίο θα επικοινωνήσω σήμερα. Λίγο υπομονή κ θα σας πω...

----------


## apok

Tormentor κράτα μας ενήμερους  :Wink:

----------


## blend

> Σχετικό είναι αυτό Blend. Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι τα περισσότερα σχόλια εδώ είναι ανυπόγραφα, δηλαδή δεν υποχρεούτε ο σχολιαστής να αποκαλύψει την προσωπικότητά του, και δεν είναι απαραίτητα των υπογραφόντων. Οι υπογράφοντες μίλησαν μέσω της επιστολής, και μέσω των αντιπροσώπων τους. Οσο δεσμεύουν τον ΟΤΕ τα σχόλια των διαφόρων 'πηγών' των δημοσιογράφων, άλλο τόσο δεσμεύουν τους αιτούντες τα σχόλια στο site.


Με κάλυψε ο Yiapap με το παραπάνω σχόλιο του. Πρόκειται για το κύρος 2500 ατόμων. Τα τύπου greek-τσαμπουκά σχόλια-μαγκιές θα στείλουν 820 επιστολές σε αντίστοιχους "κάδους ανακύκλωσης". Αν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα διέγραφα εν ψυχρώ τα απρεπή σχόλια.
Είμαι ένας απο τους εκπροσώπους τύπου της κίνησης αυτής. Για πες μου πώς θα απαντήσω σε σχετικό ερώτημα απο δημοσιογράφο, γραμματέα υπουργείου ή ακόμα και σε υπουργό;
Θα έρθω σε *εξαιρετικά δύσκολη θέση* και θα χάσω απο την επιχειρηματολογία μου.
Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε τεχνολογικά εξελιγμένοι, πρέπει πρώτα να εξελιχθούμε κοινωνικά.

Μερσί!

----------


## apok

He's Master Voice ( blend )

----------


## Cafeeine

> Μερσί!


Ok ! Συμφωνοι   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## yiapap

> Θα έρθω σε *εξαιρετικά δύσκολη θέση* και θα χάσω απο την επιχειρηματολογία μου.
> Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε τεχνολογικά εξελιγμένοι, πρέπει πρώτα να εξελιχθούμε κοινωνικά.


Αυτό είναι *ακριβώς το ζουμί*
Όλοι μας μπορεί να είμαστε "θυμωμένοι" με το ύψος των χρεώσεων, την αδράνεια των φορέων ή τη μη παρέμβαση των πολιτικών.
Όμως αυτή τη στιγμή, έχουμε συντάξει, υπογράψει και στείλει μια (κατά τη γνώμη μου) ΠΟΛΥ ισχυρή επιστολή που έχει 1,2,3 επιχειρήματα αντικειμενικά (αριθμούς/συγκρίσεις), κάνει 1-2 σχόλια και ζητάει 3 συγκεκριμένα πράγματα.

Για την κάθε πρόταση της επιστολής, και εγώ και πολλοί από το forum έχουμε γράψει ΣΕΝΤΟΝΙΑ με απόψεις/επιχειρήματα και μπορούμε να τα ξαναγράψουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή για να κάνουμε διάλογο. Πολλές φορές έχουμε εκφραστεί και ιδιαίτερα έντονα! Όμως, στ' αλήθεια πιστεύει κανείς ότι αν προσθέταμε κοσμητικά επίθετα θα ισχυροποιούνταν η θέση μας; Μάλλον όχι!
Να προσθέταμε τότε αναλύσεις και να "διανθίζαμε" τα επιχειρήματά μας;
Μα... η "διάνθιση" ενός επιχειρήματος γίνεται για δύο λόγους:
1. Για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό
2. Για να ενισχυθεί ψυχολογικά/επικοινωνιακά

Εκτιμώ ότι η δική μας κίνηση δε θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει κανέναν από τους δύο δρόμους, αφού:
1. Σε όλους τους αποδέκτες υπάρχουν αξιολογότατα στελέχη που ξέρουν ακριβώς (ή ίσως και καλύτερα) για τι πράγμα μιλάμε.
2. Ενισχύεις κάτι επικοινωνιακά όταν δεν είναι προφανές το επιχείρημά σου! Δλδ αν πεις "το φουξ είναι το πιο ωραίο χρώμα", καλά θα κάνεις να ετοιμάσεις και μια έκθεση ιδεών για το ΓΙΑΤΙ. Αν όμως πεις η Ευρώπη το πουλάει 30 κι εμείς 145... δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να το διανθίσεις. Αφήστε τους δημοσιογράφους να βρουν αυτοί (ανάλογα με τη "γωνία θέασης") πως θα το ομορφήνουν  :Wink: 

<edit>*2636 άτομα, μην ξεχνιόμαστε!*

----------


## romas9

παιδια καποιος αισιοδοξος ας πει την αποψη του για το ποτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε μειωση στις τιμες

----------


## sdikr

> παιδια καποιος αισιοδοξος ας πει την αποψη του για το ποτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε μειωση στις τιμες


Αυριο !   :Razz:  

Μάλλον δεν ακούσατε οτι ακόμα δεν έχουν λάβει οι αποδέκτες προς ενεργεία την επιστόλη

----------


## apok

> Αυριο !   
> 
> Μάλλον δεν ακούσατε οτι ακόμα δεν έχουν λάβει οι αποδέκτες προς ενεργεία την επιστόλη


ΌΟΟχιιι... Δε βιαζόμαστε!!!
Ρε! Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε??

( μην βρεθεί κανείς να πει " όχι...yapap τον βαφτίσαμε "  :Mad:  )

 :Razz: 

<Edit> Λάθος quote e?? θα επανορθώσω στο επόμενο  :Embarassed:

----------


## mousi

Παιδιά γι αυτό που είπατε ότι μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίον της διαμαρτυρίας , έχω να πω το εξής.... ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίον της διαμαρτυρίας! Τόσα κονέ έχουν.... ΟΤΕ είναι αυτός... Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είμαστε ζώα και ότι ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται... Τώρα από κει και πέρα το τι θα κάνουν γι αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα!



edit by sdikr  μερικε΄ς αλλαγές σε ποιο ήρεμο επίπεδο

----------


## Cafeeine

> Παιδιά γι αυτό που είπατε ότι μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίον της διαμαρτυρίας , έχω να πω το εξής.... ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίον της διαμαρτυρίας! Τόσα κονέ έχουν.... ΟΤΕ είναι αυτός... Το θέμα είναι να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είμαστε ζώα και ότι ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται... Τώρα από κει και πέρα το τι θα κάνουν γι αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα!!


Συμφωνοι, αλλά άμα είμαστε κόσμιοι στους χαρακτηρισμούς μας, το έργο αυτών που θέλουν να βλάψουν την διαμαρτυρία γίνεται πιο δύσκολο. Η επιστολή "μιλάει" πιό δυνατά απο ότι λέει ο καθένας μας μόνος του.

----------


## Tormendor

βρε σεις μου είστε ανυπόμονα!!Ας περιμένουμε πρώτα να δούμε πώς θα κουκουλωθεί (αισιοδοξία) το ζήτημα. Αμα δεν ακουστούμε λίγο παραπάνω δεν νομίζω να πολυενδιαφέρει τον κ Βουρλούμη να σταφεί κατά ημών + υμών. 
Κινηθείτε ω φίλοι κ θέλετα ιδεί μίαν κραταιάν δύναμιν

----------


## Katsoulinos

> ...παιδιά, εχω χάσει επεισόδια...Άσχετο, αλλά DSL τέλος...(λόγω κόστους,ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ)...και τώρα πίσω στην 3ης-ΑΘΛΙΑ dial-up που ούτε καν τα 40k δεν πιάνω...38.6 και πολύ μου είναι. ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΓΙΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕ !!!


ΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!! το γαιδούρι τι λει! εγω με 384 και πιάνω μόνο 33 στίς καλές μέρες...
SV2EVS behave or i will take your rakal toy...

----------


## Katsoulinos

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ 
ΠΡΟΚΗΡΥΞΗ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ



Η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.) προκηρύσσει ανοικτό δημόσιο διαγωνισμό για τον «Κοστολογικό έλεγχο των τιμολογίων του Οργανισμού Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδος (ΟΤΕ) του έτους 2005 για τις υπηρεσίες φωνητικής τηλεφωνίας, μισθωμένων γραμμών, διασύνδεσης και αδεσμοποίητης πρόσβασης στον τοπικό βρόχο».

1.       Αντικείμενο Έργου

Αντικείμενο της σύμβασης είναι ο κοστολογικός έλεγχος των τιμολογίων του Οργανισμού Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδος (ΟΤΕ) του έτους 2005, με βάση απολογιστικά στοιχεία έτους 2003, για τις υπηρεσίες φωνητικής τηλεφωνίας, μισθωμένων γραμμών, διασύνδεσης και αδεσμοποίητης πρόσβασης στον τοπικό βρόχο ως προς τη συμβατότητά τους με την υποχρέωση κοστοστρεφούς τιμολόγησης ή / και ευλόγου τιμής του ΟΤΕ . <b>Παράλληλα περιλαμβάνει έλεγχο συμβατότητας των τιμολογίων του ΟΤΕ με τις αρχές του ελεύθερου  ανταγωνισμού.</b>  :ROTFL:  :ROTFL: AAAAAAAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA!!! :ROTFL:  :ROTFL: 

2.       Όροι χρηματοδότησης και πληρωμής

Η αμοιβή του αναδόχου προεκτιμάται σε  450.000, πλέον του αναλογούντος ΦΠΑ, ο οποίος βαρύνει την ΕΕΤΤ. Ο προϋπολογισμός αποτελεί ανώτατο όριο, πάνω από το οποίο απορρίπτονται οικονομικές προσφορές των υποψηφίων. Η τελική συμβατική αμοιβή του αναδόχου προκύπτει από την οικονομική προσφορά του διαγωνιζομένου που θα ανακηρυχθεί «ανάδοχος» και θα υπογράψει την σχετική σύμβαση. Στην τελική συμβατική αμοιβή περιλαμβάνονται κάθε είδους φόροι, δασμοί, παρακρατήσεις (όπως ιδίως ΜΤΠΥ) κλπ, σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα εθνική και κοινοτική νομοθεσία, εκτός ΦΠΑ. 

3.       Διάρκεια Έργου

Το έργο θα πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί σε 8 εβδομάδες από την υπογραφή της σύμβασης. 

4.       Γλώσσα

Οι Προσφορές θα συνταχθούν στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Η Σύμβαση θα συνταχθεί στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Επίσημη γλώσσα κατά την εφαρμογή της σύμβασης είναι η ελληνική γλώσσα. Γλώσσα εργασίας της Σύμβασης ορίζεται η ελληνική και όλα τα έγγραφα της ΕΕΤΤ, ανεξαρτήτως εάν αφορούν στον Ανάδοχο ή σε τρίτους, για οποιοδήποτε θέμα, θα συντάσσονται στην ελληνική γλώσσα.

Το σύνολο των εγγράφων που απορρέουν από τη Σύμβαση (εκθέσεις, αναλύσεις, κ.λ.π.) θα συντάσσονται στην ελληνική γλώσσα. 

5.       Διαδικασία Αξιολόγησης και Κριτήρια Επιλογής

Κριτήριο αξιολόγησης είναι η πλέον συμφέρουσα από οικονομική άποψη προσφορά σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια που αναφέρονται στα συμβατικά τεύχη.

6.       Απαιτούμενα ουσιαστικά και τυπικά προσόντα

Οι συμμετέχοντες που υποβάλλουν Προσφορά (μεμονωμένα φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα ή κοινοπρακτικά σχήματα), θα πρέπει να πληρούν ατομικά, και να τεκμηριώνουν επαρκώς, τις παρακάτω ελάχιστες προϋποθέσεις, επί ποινή αποκλεισμού:

i.        Να τεκμηριώνουν την ύπαρξη γενικής εμπειρίας σε θέματα κοστολόγησης και τιμολόγησης τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, ελεγκτικής (auditing) και ελέγχων κοστολογικών συστημάτων καθώς και σε θέματα ανταγωνισμού.

ii.      Να τεκμηριώνουν την ύπαρξη ειδικής εμπειρίας σε έργα που έχουν άμεση σχέση με το σκοπό και το αντικείμενο  του παρόντος έργου,  όπως αυτά αναφέρονται στο Παράρτημα Ι του Τεύχους Διακήρυξης, κατά τα τελευταία τρία (3) έτη πριν από την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης του παρόντος Διαγωνισμού.

7.       Πληροφορίες και Παραλαβή Τεύχους Προκήρυξης

Τα Τεύχη του Διαγωνισμού διατίθενται από το Λογιστήριο της ΕΕΤΤ (Λεωφ. Κηφισίας 60, Τ.Κ. 15125, Μαρούσι) έναντι αντιτίμου εκατόν (100) ευρώ, που πρέπει να κατατεθεί στο λογαριασμό της ΕΕΤΤ στην Eurobank υπ αριθμ. 0026-0027 310200113144, swift code EFG.B.GRAA (σημειώνεται ότι οποιαδήποτε έξοδα τραπεζικής μεταφοράς βαραίνουν τον καταθέτη) με αιτιολογία για τα τεύχη Διαγωνισμού για τον κοστολογικό έλεγχο  του ΟΤΕ για το έτος 2005.

8.       Λήξη προθεσμίας υποβολής προσφορών

Ημερομηνία λήξης της προθεσμίας για την παραλαβή των προσφορών από την ΕΕΤΤ είναι η 19η Απριλίου 2005 και ώρα 13:00.

----------


## PopManiac

Πηγές μου εντός της ΕΕΤΤ μου λένε πως η μελέτη έχει γίνει αλλά δεν είναι βασισμένη σε ποσοτικά στοιχεία (quantitative analysis) αλλά μάλλον σε ποιοτικά (qualitative analysis). Τώρα, πώς στο διάολο μπορεί κανείς να κάνει *ποιοτική κοστοστρεφική ανάλυση* μου διαφέυγει. Βέβαια δεν έχω κάνει δουλειά σε επίπεδο συγκριτικής κοστοστρέφειας και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. Αλλά από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω στο consulting, δεν μου βγαίνει!

Παρεμπιπτόντως, *θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω πως το κείμενο της επιστολής έχει αποσταλεί και στους Έλληνες βουλευτές του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου*. Τουλάχιστον όσους και όσες έχουν email στην προσωπική τους ιστοσελίδα στο Ευρ. Κοινοβούλιο....

----------


## Katsoulinos

Εγω πάντος λόγο εργασίας βλέπω και συνομιλώ με πολούς υπουργούς και βολευτές εεε... συγνώμη βουλευτές ηθελα να πω. Απο όταν ξεκίνησε αυτή η ιστόρια ενημερώνω προσωπικά τους πάντες. Έχω αναρτήσει το κείμενο της διαμαρτηρίας στούς πίνακες ανακοινώσεων σε όσα κτίρια κηβερνητικά και μη μπαίνω (πιστέψτε με είναι πολλά), έχω στειλει mail σε όσους γνωρίζω σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό, ενημερώνω οσα συνοικιακά μαγαζάκια υπολογιστών βλέπω μπροστά μου και ποιος ξερει τι θα σκεφτώ ακόμη (δεν διαφημίζω τις δραστηριότητες μου, απλά προτείνω να ξεκουνηθούμε και να κάνουμε φασαρία! μην φυτεύεστε στο δίκτυο μόνο. Οι αγώνες δικαιώνωνται μόνο στους δρόμους και αυτό το εχει αποδείξει η ίστορια). καλησπέρα σας...

----------


## user1

ειμαι ενας απο τους υπογραψαντες την επιστολη διαμαρτυριας.
φυσικα και συμφωνω για τα περισσοτερα  που ανα φερονται στο κειμενο.
λογω απροσεξιας ομως δεν ειδα οταν υπεγραψα τους συννημενους πινακες.
τους κοιταξα σημερα και επισκεφτηκα τα διαφορα λινκς που αναφερονται σε τιμες απο διαφορετικες χωρες, με αναγωγη ανα 1mb.
εδω θελω να σημειωσω πως νομιζω πως πρεπει να αναφερεται το κοστος σε καθε χωρα, απο τον "κρατικο" αντιστοιχο οργανισμο τηλε/νων, τον αντιστοιχο ΟΤΕ.Δηλαδη τον αντιστοιχο "ΟΤΕ" της Γαλιας, της Γερμανιας, της Αγγλιας κλπ
Οχι οι τιμες απο αντιστοιχες 100% ιδιωτικες εταιρειες τυπου VIVODI, TELLEPASSPORT kλπ στις χωρες
που αναφερονται στον αντιστοιχο πινακα.
Αν υπαρχουν τετοιες πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου να αντικατασταθουν απο τις τρεχουσες τιμες των  τηλ/κων φορεων τυπου ΟΤΕ
Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας, γιατι απο τη στιγμη που συμετεχω σε μια διαμαρτυρια ενυπογραφα θελω να συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που υπογραφω.και απο παραδρομη και βιασυνη αισθανομαι πως δεν ειμαι απολυτα σωστος στη διαμαρτυρια μου.
Ειναι αδικο να διαμαρτυρομαι στον ΟΤΕ, για τις πραγματικα υψηλες χρεωσεις του, φερνοντας τους παραδειγμα τι πληρωνει ενας πολιτης μια αλλης χωρας σε μια εντελως ιδιωτικη εταιρεια η οποια μπορει να κανει οση και οποια προσφορα θελει.Γιαυτο αλλωστε νομιζω δεν αναφερθηκε στην επιστολητο τι χρωνει π.χ η vivodi
Νομιζω πως η συγκριση πρεπει να γινει με εντελως ομοιες καταστασεις.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## sdikr

> τους κοιταξα σημερα και επισκεφτηκα τα διαφορα λινκς που αναφερονται σε τιμες απο διαφορετικες χωρες, με αναγωγη ανα 1mb.
> εδω θελω να σημειωσω πως νομιζω πως πρεπει να αναφερεται το κοστος σε καθε χωρα, απο τον "κρατικο" αντιστοιχο οργανισμο τηλε/νων, τον αντιστοιχο ΟΤΕ.Δηλαδη τον αντιστοιχο "ΟΤΕ" της Γαλιας, της Γερμανιας, της Αγγλιας κλπ
> Οχι οι τιμες απο αντιστοιχες 100% ιδιωτικες εταιρειες τυπου VIVODI, TELLEPASSPORT kλπ στις χωρες
> που αναφερονται στον αντιστοιχο πινακα.


Στην Αγγλία, Γερμανία, η παρόχη γίνεται μέσω του δικτύου του εκεί οτε,  απλά εκει δεν έχουν την δικιά μας λιανική.

Στην Γαλλία πχ η free  ναι ειναι σαν την εδώ vivodi,  αλλά δυστηχώς τα γαλικά μου ειναι σαν τα πορτογαλέζικα μου (με λίγα λόγια δεν ξέρω)  αλλά κάνουν χρήση του llu,  κάτι που εδώ κάποιοι το έχουν φρενάρει  :Wink: 

Να στο πω αλλιως στην Αγγλία,  η aol,  δίνει 1mbit  μέσω του δικτύου dslam της BT  (εκει οτε)  με 19 λίρες  (unlimited)

Το πρόβλημα τώρα που ειναι,  πχ για την bt  έχουν βρεθεί οι τιμές wholasale  (χονδρική προς παροχούς)
οι οποιές ειναι χαμηλότερες του οτε  :Wink:   για άλλες χώρες δυστηχώς δεν μπορέσα να βρώ κάτι




> .Γιαυτο αλλωστε νομιζω δεν αναφερθηκε στην επιστολητο τι χρωνει π.χ η vivodi


Θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί τότε το οτι η vivodi  πληρώνει στον οτε 11 ευρώ για την γραμμη




> Νομιζω πως η συγκριση πρεπει να γινει με εντελως ομοιες καταστασεις


Δεν υπάρχουν!  384  πχ δύσκολα θα βρείς,   :Wink:   σε αρκετές χώρες αμα δείς δεν υπάρχει κάν 1mbit ,  εδώ η πολωνία δίνει 3mbit !

Σε καμία χώρα δεν υπάρχει το εδώ μοντέλο λιανικής,  όλα πάνε μέσω του Isp,  αλλά η ενεργοποίηση διακόπη εκει ειναι ζήτημα μικρότερο μιας μέρας ενω εδώ.............

----------


## WAntilles

*user1* είσαι τελείως άστοχος και ανεδαφικός στους συλλογισμούς σου, για τους λόγους ακριβώς που αναφέρει ο sdikr.

----------


## sdikr

> user1 είσαι τελείως άστοχος και ανεδαφικός στους συλλογισμούς σου, για τους λόγους ακριβώς που αναφέρει ο sdikr.



Υπάρχει αναφόρα και στο xls  του yiapap  οτι στις άλλες χώρες δεν υπάρχει η εδώ λιανική απο τον εκεί οτε,

Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ειναι "Αστοχός"  ο φίλος User1,  γιατί απλά ειναι μια περίεργη κατάσταση που έχουμε εδώ. (λιανίκη,  καθηστέρηση ενεργοποίησης κλπ)

Ακόμα θα πρέπει να αναφέρω οτι στην αγγλία πχ ο  Isp  αν πάρεις γραμμή απο κάποιον isp  και μετά θέλεις να αλλάξεις το κάνεις χωρίς να χρείαζεται να κόψεις την γραμμή  η Bt  παρέχει την δυνατότητα μεταφοράς γραμμής (αρυς)   σε όλους τους Isp εκεί.

Θα ήταν καλό αν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε τιμές χονδρικής απο τον "οτε"  σε άλλες χώρες,

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16828 εριξες μια ματια φιλε user1?

Αναφερει ο φιλος yiapap τους ορους που εθεσε για την αναζητηση των τιμων για την συγκριση.

Αν πιστευεις οτι δεν σε καλυπτει ουτε αυτο τοτε ισως πρεπει να πας σε καποια απο αυτες τις χωρες για να εχεις προσωπικη εμπειρια απο πραγματικα γρηγορο και φθηνο ιντερνετ.

----------


## user1

"user1 είσαι τελείως άστοχος και ανεδαφικός στους συλλογισμούς σου, για τους λόγους ακριβώς που αναφέρει ο sdikr."
βλακωδες τηλεγραφικο σχολιο , παμε παρακατω


"Το πρόβλημα τώρα που ειναι, πχ για την bt έχουν βρεθεί οι τιμές wholasale (χονδρική προς παροχούς)
οι οποιές ειναι χαμηλότερες του οτε για άλλες χώρες δυστηχώς δεν μπορέσα να βρώ κάτι"

αν λοιπον στις χωρες της Ε.Ε εχει βρεθει ενα τετοιο μοντελο, πρεπει να βρουμε πιο ειναι το ποσο wholesale που αναφερεις σε καθε χωρα, να βγει ενας μεσος ορος, και να αξιωσουμε να μπορει καθε  isp να αγοραζει τη γραμμη στη τιμη αυτη κσι απο κει και περα ο παροχεας να κανει την προσφορα του ετσι ωστε να παμε στο συστημα που λειτουργει στην Ευρωπη οπως αναφερεις


"Αν πιστευεις οτι δεν σε καλυπτει ουτε αυτο τοτε ισως πρεπει να πας σε καποια απο αυτες τις χωρες για να εχεις προσωπικη εμπειρια απο πραγματικα γρηγορο και φθηνο ιντερνετ."

Εχω δοκιμασει internet αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα.Το θεμα ειναι να υπαρξει στην Ελλαδα μια τιμη στις χρεωσεις αντιστοιχη με αυτες στην ΕΕ

----------


## Exoskeletor

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τη εχετε κερδισει μεχρι τορα απο την διαμαρτυρια και τη πιστευετε πως θα κερδισετε στο μελλον?

----------


## yiapap

user1, σύντομη απάντηση:
Προσωπικά με ενοχλούν οι χρεώσεις ADSL. Αυτές στην Ελλάδα και μόνο (όσο μπόρεσα να βρω) ε΄χουν 2 διακριτά τμήματα.
Τον ΟΤΕ
Τον ISP
Θεωρώ και τα δύο τμήματα ότι χρεώνονται υπερβολικά για μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα.
Αλλά...
Η παρούσα διαμαρτυρία κατευθύνεται κυρίως στις χρεώσεις ADSL παγίων του ΟΤΕ. Νομίζω ότι και στο xls αλλά κυρίως στο κείμενο αυτό αναφέρεται πολλές φορές και με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Είναι νομίζω προφανές ότι κανείς δεν είχε σκοπό να "παραπλανήσει" κανέναν.
Το γιατί κατευθύνεται εκεί είναι θέμα μεγάλης συζήτησης, που περιλαμβάνεται στις σελίδες αυτού του νήματος. Ναι, είναι πολλές αλλά αν κάνεις τον κόπο να τις διαβάσεις νομίζω ότι θα βρεις την απάντησή σου.

Άλλωστε μόλις μειωθούν τα πάγια, εδώ θα είμαστε να συζητήσουμε τα περαιτέρω  :Wink: 
-------------------
Exoskeletor,
Έχω κερδίσει την προσωπική ικανοποίηση ότι 3000+ άτομα από το πουθενά κινούνται δυναμικά για να υποστηρίξουν το δικαιό τους. Νόμιζα ότι στην Ελλάδα της trash Κουλτούρας μια τέτοια κίνηση με τέτοια δυναμική θα ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατη.
Έχω κερδίσει τη συνεργασία χωρίς καμιά ανταμοιβή από διάφορα άτομα, που συγκέντρωσαν υπογραφές, email αποδεκτών, βοήθησαν στο κείμενο, στην οργάνωση. Ξανά, χωρίς καμία ανταμοιβή. 
Είπαν "μπράβο παιδιά, επιτέλους"

Τι περιμένω; Να φτάσει ΚΑΠΟΤΕ η διεύσδυση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στα επίπεδα της Ευρώπης. Από αυτή την κίνηση; Γιατί όχι; Από αυτή, την επόμενη και τη μεθεπόμενη. Από τους 5, 10, 500, 3000 που θα αφυπνισθούν και θα βοηθήσουν είτε αλτρουιστικά είτε οφελιμιστικά.

----------


## JohnGR

> χωρίς καμιά ανταμοιβή





> Ξανά, χωρίς καμία ανταμοιβή.


  :Respekt:

----------


## user1

προς yiapap:

1.και εμενα με ενοχλουν (αλλωστε την υπεγραψα και παρακινησα και αλλους που την υπεγραψαν και αυτοι)
2.δεν ειπα οτι πηγε κανεις να παραπλανησει κανενα.
ΑΛΛΑ:

το ξαναλεω:
πρεπει να παρατεθουν μονο οι αντιστοιχες τιμες απο τους αντιστοιχους φορεις.οχι απο ιδιωτικες εταιρειες.
παρουσιαζεται ετσι μια εικονα που δεν ειναι αληθινη.
και θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα.ας υποθεσουμε πως εκαναν μια αντιστοιχη κινηση πολιτες της πχ Πορτογαλιας.
θα εμπαιναν στο internet, θα εψαχναν και θα εβρισκαν πως η vivodi xρεωνει χ ευρω την γραμμη 512.η οποια ειναι η μιση τιμη απο οτι χρεωνει περιπου ο ΟΤΕ.θα την εβαζαν στον αντιστοιχο πινακα που εχουμε φτιαξει και εμεις και ετσι θα φαινοταν πως στην Ελλαδα η χρεωση ειναι χ ευρω για μια γραμμη 512.
Βρισκεις πως αυτη λοιπον η εικονα ειναι σωστη και αντιπροσωπευτικη των χρεωσεων στην Ελλαδα?

Εγω θελω οι χρεωσεις του ΟΤΕ στη χωρα μου να ειναι εναρμονισμενες με τις χρεωσεις των αλλων τηλ/κων φορεων της ΕΕ.Απο κει και περα οι ιδιωτικες εταιρειες θα κανουν τις προσφορες τους και η αγορα θα διαμορφωθει απο μονη της.

Φιλικα

----------


## ermis333

΄Παίδες υπάρχει εσωτερικό σημείωμα του ΟΤΕ που ενημερώνει τους υπαλλήλους πως από Σεπτέμβρη θα υπάρξη νέα πτώση τιμών, λογικά τότε θα αντικατασταθεί και η 384 με 512.

----------


## NoYmErOs

> ΄Παίδες υπάρχει εσωτερικό σημείωμα του ΟΤΕ που ενημερώνει τους υπαλλήλους πως από Σεπτέμβρη θα υπάρξη νέα πτώση τιμών, λογικά τότε θα αντικατασταθεί και η 384 με 512.


ermis333 οτι προβλεψες δεν έπεσες εξω ..αντε να δουμε   :Wink:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Επειδη ειμαστε καλοι μ. ε πελατες ηθελα να πω θα μας κανουν μια εκπτωση 3 - 4 %(οπως μερικες αλυσιδες καταστηματων πληροφορικης) για να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι.

Ξεχωρα απο τον χαβαλε καποια στιγμη πρεπει να προχωρησει η καταργηση της 384 και να αρχισει η διαθεση και 2048 αν και νομιζω οτι θα αργησει πολυ ακομα (σσ. μισθωμενες γραμμες)

----------


## NoDsl

Τελικά ρε παίδες την διάβασε την  επιστολή κανα μεγάλο κεφάλι απο τον Ποτε? Απάντησαν τπτ?

----------


## blend

> Τελικά ρε παίδες την διάβασε την επιστολή κανα μεγάλο κεφάλι απο τον Ποτε? Απάντησαν τπτ?


Σαφώς και είναι σε γνώση τους. Δεν περιμένουμε φυσικά, να απαντήσουν την 2 Αυγούστου!

----------


## blend

> Επειδη ειμαστε καλοι μ. ε πελατες ηθελα να πω θα μας κανουν μια εκπτωση 3 - 4 %(οπως μερικες αλυσιδες καταστηματων πληροφορικης) για να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι.
> 
> Ξεχωρα απο τον χαβαλε καποια στιγμη πρεπει να προχωρησει η καταργηση της 384 και να αρχισει η διαθεση και 2048 αν και νομιζω οτι θα αργησει πολυ ακομα (σσ. μισθωμενες γραμμες)


Εχει κάποια σχέση αυτό με το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ?

----------


## chrand

Και εγώ μαζί σας είμαι.
Να το στείλουμε και στους 330 της Βουλής.

Λαθος 300 της Βουλής

----------


## NoDsl

> Σαφώς και είναι σε γνώση τους. Δεν περιμένουμε φυσικά, να απαντήσουν την 2 Αυγούστου!


Ναι δίκιο έχεις... αυτοι μπορούν και πάνε και διακοπές   :Cool:

----------


## pelasgian

> 2. Ενισχύεις κάτι επικοινωνιακά όταν δεν είναι προφανές το επιχείρημά σου! Δλδ αν πεις "το φουξ είναι το πιο ωραίο χρώμα", καλά θα κάνεις να ετοιμάσεις και μια έκθεση ιδεών για το ΓΙΑΤΙ. Αν όμως πεις η Ευρώπη το πουλάει 30 κι εμείς 145... δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να το διανθίσεις. Αφήστε τους δημοσιογράφους να βρουν αυτοί (ανάλογα με τη "γωνία θέασης") πως θα το ομορφήνουν 
> 
> <edit>*2636 άτομα, μην ξεχνιόμαστε!*


Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με την ποιοτική κοστοστρεφική ανάλυση που θα μας είπε ο popmaniac ότι ετοιμάζει η EETT (καλά ποιος πληρώνει τέτοια πράγματα; ) μας δίνει μία πολύ καλή αντίληψη  γιατί αυτό θα φέρει διάφορους σε δύσκολη θέση και ίσως φτιάξει τα πράγματα. 

Βλέπεις, τα επιχειρήματα μας είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα, χωρίς παράπλευρες ερμηνείες, από τη φύση τους ποσοτικά και ταυτοχρόνως εκφράζουν μία πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα της κοινής γνώμης με τρόπο που είναι αδιάβλητος (αριθμός ταυτότητας). Όσοι το αγνοήσουν, απλά θα το βρουν μπροστά τους και μάλιστα σε πιο ισχυρή, πιο ραφιναρισμένη και πιο αποτελεσματική μορφή. 

Βλέπεις, μία ομάδα που πετυχαίνει να κάνει ένα καλό πρώτο βήμα, μετά θέλει να κάνει και το επόμενο πιο εντυπωσιακό, γιατί τότε συνειδητοποιεί τη δύναμή της ως ομάδα και το βεληνεκές της επιρροής της. 

Εγώ αν ήμουν στον ΟΤΕ θα έδινε από Σεπτέμβριο το 512 10€ πιο φτηνά από το 384 απλά για να αμβλύνω τις εντυπώσεις και αποφύγω κάποιος που δεν πρέπει «να το ψάξει πιο πολύ το πράγμα» και να βρει τέρατα όπως «ύποπτες προμήθειες», «πληρωμή για παροχές που δεν έγιναν» κλπ.

Κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά αν ερευνηθεί σωστά το θέμα των ευρυζωνικών, θα προκύψουν πολλές οικονομικές λαθροχειρίες, κακή διαχείρηση, εξυπηρέτηση «δικών μας» και λεφτά πεταμένα από το παράθυρο που έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα μία ΤΟΣΟ ακριβή ΜΗ υπηρεσία. 

Πράγματι η σύνδεση ΔΕΝ είναι μία ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία, είναι μία one-off υπηρεσία (ένας υπάλληλος ενεργοποιεί ένα μηχάνημα), τα δε έξοδα συντήρησής της είναι αυτά της συντήρηση τους δικτύου χαλκού, για το οποίο πληρώνονται ΗΔΗ από τους συνδρομητές σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## Katsoulinos

Παιδιά υπομονή και όταν επιστρέψει ο yiapap έχει πολύ δουλειά να κάνει. έχω βάσιμες πληροφορίες που αναφέρουν οτι θα τον καμαρώσουμε σύντομα και τηλεοπτικό αστέρα σε καναλι πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας! (βρε λες να έκανε για αυτό ολη την φασαρία, χμμμ...)

----------


## yiapap

> ο ξαναλεω:
> πρεπει να παρατεθουν μονο οι αντιστοιχες τιμες απο τους αντιστοιχους φορεις.οχι απο ιδιωτικες εταιρειες.
> παρουσιαζεται ετσι μια εικονα που δεν ειναι αληθινη.
> και θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα.ας υποθεσουμε πως εκαναν μια αντιστοιχη κινηση πολιτες της πχ Πορτογαλιας.
> θα εμπαιναν στο internet, θα εψαχναν και θα εβρισκαν πως η vivodi xρεωνει χ ευρω την γραμμη 512.η οποια ειναι η μιση τιμη απο οτι χρεωνει περιπου ο ΟΤΕ.θα την εβαζαν στον αντιστοιχο πινακα που εχουμε φτιαξει και εμεις και ετσι θα φαινοταν πως στην Ελλαδα η χρεωση ειναι χ ευρω για μια γραμμη 512.
> Βρισκεις πως αυτη λοιπον η εικονα ειναι σωστη και αντιπροσωπευτικη των χρεωσεων στην Ελλαδα?
> 
> Εγω θελω οι χρεωσεις του ΟΤΕ στη χωρα μου να ειναι εναρμονισμενες με τις χρεωσεις των αλλων τηλ/κων φορεων της ΕΕ.Απο κει και περα οι ιδιωτικες εταιρειες θα κανουν τις προσφορες τους και η αγορα θα διαμορφωθει απο μονη της.
> 
> Φιλικα


Ξαναλέω:
Οι telco του εξωτερικού δεν πουλάνε λιανική! Οι τιμές των περισσότερων προκύπτουν έπειτα από εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους ISP ή προκύπτουν ως χρεώσεις του αδέσμευτου τοπικού βρόχου (LLU).

Κι εγώ θέλω οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ να είναι εναρμονισμένες με τις χρεώσεις των telco της ΕΕ! ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμές! Και των παγίων και των μισθώσεων στους ISP (για να μη βγω off-topic και πω για σταθερή τηλεφωνία)!!!

Όμως αυτές οι τιμές των telco της Ευρώπης δεν κυκλοφορούν δημοσιευμένες στο Internet. Ακόμη και αν βρούμε τις επίσημες τιμές 1-2 telco δεν μπορούν να δείξουν το μέγεθος του προβλήματος επειδή το δείγμα θα είναι πολύ μικρό.

Πάμε τώρα στο παράδειγμα:
Αν παρακολουθούσες τη διαμαρτυρία ή διάβαζες τα συνοδευτικά λίγο πιο προσεκτικά θα έβλεπες ότι στη μεθοδολογία αναφέρεται ότι *επιλέχθηκαν providers που να προσφέρουν όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη*. Ο αντίστοιχος Πορτογάλος yiapap που θα ετοίμαζε το αντίστοιχο sheet θα ΟΦΕΙΛΕ να επιλέξει τον ΟΤΕ+οποιοδήποτε ISP (οι διαφορές δεν είναι τεράστιες).
Αλλά, δεν καταλαβαίνω ΠΟΥ θέλεις να καταλήξεις; Εννοείς ότι οι τιμές των χωρών που υπάρχουν στο Excel δεν είναι οι σωστές;
Εννοείς ότι αν βρίσκαμε τα πάγια των telco και τα συγκρίναμε υπάρχει έστω και 1/1000000 πιθανότητα να βρούμε ότι οι χρεώσεις ΟΤΕ είναι φυσιολογικές;
Αφού ΜΟΝΟ το πάγιο ΟΤΕ είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ από τη χρέωση ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ στις άλλες χώρες με μόνη εξαίρεση την Τουρκία!!!

Για να το κλείσουμε.
Αν προτίθεσαι να ψάξεις τις χρεώσεις των telco με ευχαρίστηση να τις παραβάλλουμε και αυτές στο Excel. Άλλωστε αν το ανοίξεις θα δεις μια στήλη που λέγεται "Χρεώσεις telco". Εκεί είχα σκοπό να βάλω ακριβώς αυτές τις τιμές και να γίνουν όλες οι στήλες "διπλές" (άθροισμα 2 τιμών).

----------


## WAntilles

Άσ' τον yiapap μην ασχολείσαι μαζί του.

Είτε ανόητος που δεν του κόβει καθόλου είναι - διότι δεν καταλαβαίνει απλά πράματα ότι πρέπει να συγκρίνεις αχλάδια με αχλάδια και όχι αχλάδια με πορτοκάλια - είτε προβοκάτορας του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Είτε ανόητος που δεν του κόβει καθόλου είναι - διότι δεν καταλαβαίνει απλά πράματα ότι πρέπει να συγκρίνεις αχλάδια με αχλάδια και όχι αχλάδια με πορτοκάλια - είτε προβοκάτορας του ΟΤΕ.


Τέτοια μηνύματα συμβάλλουν τα μεγιστα και στην προσπάθεια που έχει ξεκινήσει και στην σοβαρότητα μας!
Έλεος......  :Warning:

----------


## iron_gr

> Τέτοια μηνύματα συμβάλλουν τα μεγιστα και στην προσπάθεια που έχει ξεκινήσει και στην σοβαρότητα μας!
> Έλεος......


 Γιατί, ο Γουάν φταίει; Αν σε προκαλεί ο άλλος με την χαζομάρα του;

Να αφήνουμε δηλαδή να λέει ο καθένας ότι θέλει, χωρίς να ερευνήσει και να σκεφτεί;

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί, ο Γουάν φταίει; Αν σε προκαλεί ο άλλος με την χαζομάρα του;
> 
> Να αφήνουμε δηλαδή να λέει ο καθένας ότι θέλει, χωρίς να ερευνήσει και να σκεφτεί;


πάντα μπόρεις να το πεις ποιο ηρεμά,  ή να δώσεις μια καλύτερη απάντηση,

----------


## Nik0s

> Πράγματι η σύνδεση ΔΕΝ είναι μία ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία, είναι μία one-off υπηρεσία (ένας υπάλληλος ενεργοποιεί ένα μηχάνημα), τα δε έξοδα συντήρησής της είναι αυτά της συντήρηση τους δικτύου χαλκού, για το οποίο πληρώνονται ΗΔΗ από τους συνδρομητές σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.


Εντάξει δεν είναι και τόσο απλά, υπάρχει και ο εξοπλισμός ADSL (σσ DSLAM) και το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο, τα οποία διακαιολογούν κόστη συντήρησης και διαχείρησης, όπως επίσεις κοστολογούνται παροχές όπως τεχνική στήριξη (σσ. 1242) κλπ.

Ή απάτη έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι το υπέρογκο κόστος της "σκοτεινής" επένδυσης έχει μετακυλήσει στον καταναλωτή, ελέω ελλείψεως ανταγωνισμού. Επιπλέον, κανείς δεν γνωρίζει πραγματικά το ύψος της επένδυσης και τη συμμετοχή της απόσβεσης στο κόστος. Ενδέχεται δηλαδή απόσβεση να έχει γίνει ήδη και να πληρώνουμε εμείς ακόμα γαμισιάτικα (αν και αμφιβάλλω). Πάντως στοιχεία για αυτό δεν έχει κανείς

----------


## Katsoulinos

Οκ λοιπόν για όλους όσους έχουν διαφορετική άποψη θα συμπλήρωνα ότι θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουν το γεγονός ότι ο yiapap σε μια ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητη περίοδο για τον ιδιο αφιερώνει αρκετό από τον χρόνο του στο ζήτημα μας. Είναι κρίμα να μην του το αναγνωρίζουμε αλλά και να χρησιμοποιούμε τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς.
  Γενικά θα παρακαλέσω να διαβάζω περισσότερες προτάσεις και όχι αντιπαραθέσεις μεταξύ των συμμετεχόντων στην συζήτηση. όποιος πάλι διαφωνεί ας επιχειρηματολογήσει ώστε να μας πείσει και τότε με χαρά θα στραφούμε προς την δική του κατεύθυνση, αλλά προς θεού δεν είναι επιχείρημα οι άκομψοι χαρακτηρισμοί.

----------


## Tormendor

> Τελικά ρε παίδες την διάβασε την  επιστολή κανα μεγάλο κεφάλι απο τον Ποτε? Απάντησαν τπτ?


Σας έλειψα ωρε???Λοιπόν έχουμε νέα. 
Σήμερα που πήγα στο γραφείο μου αντίκρυσα δυο απαντητικές επιστολές από ΓΓ Καταναλωτή και Συνήγορο Του Πολίτη. Θα σας τα θέσω υπόψιν εντός λίγου καιρού και όταν συνομιλίσω με yiapap & popmaniac. 
Ο Ποτέ δεν απάντησε. Προφανώς θα απαντήσει με την ανακοίνωση της αναβάθμισης. Πάντως η ΓΓ Καταναλωτή τον υποχρεώνει να απαντήσει εντός 10 εργασίμων δλδ πάλι τέλη Αυγούστου υπολογίζω. 

Ο πιστός σας Δικηγόρος

----------


## sdikr

> Σήμερα που πήγα στο γραφείο μου αντίκρυσα δυο απαντητικές επιστολές από ΓΓ Καταναλωτή και Συνήγορο Του Πολίτη. Θα σας τα θέσω υπόψιν εντός λίγου καιρού και όταν συνομιλίσω με yiapap & popmaniac.


τι!!! θέλεις να πείς θα τις θέσεις υπ οψιν αμέσως!!!!   :Respekt:  

Αντε επιτέλους!!

(καλά ρε κακούργε, γιατί δεν ειπες οτι θα λείπεις; )

----------


## Gordon`s

Τώρα τις θέτει...

----------


## Tormendor

Σπύρο δε μπορώ να τις σκανάρω. Αλλά περιληπτικά ενημερώνω ότι ο Συνήγορος του πολίτη δήλωσε αναρμόδιος να εξετάσει το ζήτημα διότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ανήκει πλέον στις εταιρίες του δημοσίου. αφετέρου η ΓΓ καταναλωτή απέστειλε την διαμαρτυρία στους ΟΤΕ & ΕΕΤΤ ζητώντας να εκφράσουν τις απόψεις τους επί της διαμαρτυρίας μέσα σε 10 ημέρες από την παραλαβή του διαβιβαστικού εγγράφου της ΓΓ Καταναλωτή. Συνέπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ να απαντήσει και είναι το πιο σημαντικό. Σας παραθέτω αρ. Πρωτ.: 1.  Συνήγορος του πολίτη ΑΠ Δ 12059/26-07-2005 2. ΓΓ Καταναλωτή ΑΠ Ζ2-5966

Πάντα στις υπηρεσίες σας.

ΥΓ : Σπύρο συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ακόμα κ τα βράδια έχω κάτι ανώμαλους που θυμούνται ό, τι τους κατέβει

----------


## sdikr

> λλά περιληπτικά ενημερώνω ότι ο Συνήγορος του πολίτη δήλωσε αναρμόδιος να εξετάσει το ζήτημα διότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ανήκει πλέον στις εταιρίες του δημοσίου.


αυτό ειναι κακό  :Sad: 




> αφετέρου η ΓΓ καταναλωτή απέστειλε την διαμαρτυρία στους ΟΤΕ & ΕΕΤΤ ζητώντας να εκφράσουν τις απόψεις τους επί της διαμαρτυρίας μέσα σε 10 ημέρες από την παραλαβή του διαβιβαστικού εγγράφου της ΓΓ Καταναλωτή. Συνέπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ να απαντήσει και είναι το πιο σημαντικό


goody!!




> ΥΓ : Σπύρο συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ακόμα κ τα βράδια έχω κάτι ανώμαλους που θυμούνται ό, τι τους κατέβει


ρε πλάκα κάνω!!

σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## ZORO

Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει μετά την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ. Γιατί είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα απαντήσει όπως και εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18897 επικαλούμενος αστείες δικαιολογίες ότι στις άλλες χώρες υπάρχει για περισότερο χρονικό διάστημα και ότι οι χρήστες εδώ δεν είναι αρκετοί και ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα πέσουν οι τιμές και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να ξεφευγεί τόσο ευκόλα από μια καταγγελία και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες να ικανοποιούνται από τέτοιες απαντήσεις;

----------


## yiapap

> Σπύρο δε μπορώ να τις σκανάρω. Αλλά περιληπτικά ενημερώνω ότι ο Συνήγορος του πολίτη δήλωσε αναρμόδιος να εξετάσει το ζήτημα διότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ανήκει πλέον στις εταιρίες του δημοσίου.


???
Ποιός είναι ο κύριος μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ;
Ποιος διορίζει τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ;

Πλάκα μας κάνουνε;
Μήπως να το ψάξεις λίγο ω, τρισμέγιστε αρχιδικηγόρε;

*2998 υπογράφοντες και υποστηρίζοντες!*
*Σήμερα περνάμε τους 3000!!!*
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## sdikr

> Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει μετά την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ. Γιατί είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα απαντήσει όπως και εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18897 επικαλούμενος αστείες δικαιολογίες ότι στις άλλες χώρες υπάρχει για περισότερο χρονικό διάστημα και ότι οι χρήστες εδώ δεν είναι αρκετοί και ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα πέσουν οι τιμές και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να ξεφευγεί τόσο ευκόλα από μια καταγγελία και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες να ικανοποιούνται από τέτοιες απαντήσεις;


Ας δώσει επισημη απάντηση,  για να πάρει και επισημη απάντηση   :Wink: 

αν πραγματικά το οπλο του ειναι σε αυτά τα  ¨"πηγες μεσα απο τον οτε μας ειπαν"  τότε θα έχει πρόβλημα,  αλλά οτι και να γινει θέλουμε επισημη απαντηση απο τον οτε

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> *2998 υπογράφοντες και υποστηρίζοντες!*
> *Σήμερα περνάμε τους 3000!!!*


*3001* και συνεχιζουμε...

μηπως πρεπει να ξαναμπει στην κεντρικη σελιδα ???

----------


## cyberp

> ???
> Ποιός είναι ο κύριος μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ;
> Ποιος διορίζει τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Πλάκα μας κάνουνε;
> Μήπως να το ψάξεις λίγο ω, τρισμέγιστε αρχιδικηγόρε;


Πάντως εδώ http://www.synigoros.gr/what_cases.htm αναφέρει ότι:
_Ποιες υποθέσεις αναλαμβάνει

Ο ιδρυτικός του νόμος (2477/1997) καθώς και ο νέος νόμος (3094/2003) του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη προβλέπουν ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις, προκειμένου να κριθεί αν ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη είναι αρμόδιος για μια υπόθεση.

| Πότε είναι αρμόδιος για μια υπόθεση

Είναι αρμόδιος για υποθέσεις που αναφέρονται στις υπηρεσίες:

    * του δημοσίου
    * των οργανισμών τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης (κοινότητες, δήμοι, νομαρχίες)
    * των λοιπών νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου δικαίου
    * των επιχειρήσεων κοινής ωφέλειας (ΕΥΔΑΠ, ΔΕΗ, ΕΛΤΑ κ.λπ.)
    * των κρατικών νομικών προσώπων ιδιωτικού δικαίου, των δημόσιων επιχειρήσεων, των επιχειρήσεων των οργανισμών τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης και των επιχειρήσεων των οποίων τη διοίκηση ορίζει άμεσα ή έμμεσα το δημόσιο με διοικητική πράξη ή ως μέτοχος. Εξαιρούνται οι τράπεζες και το Χρηματιστήριο Αξιών Αθηνών.

Για την προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων του παιδιού ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη είναι αρμόδιος και για θέματα που ανάγονται σε ιδιώτες, φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα, που προσβάλλουν τα δικαιώματα του παιδιού._

----------


## nikoskar

Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση ξεχαστηκε το θεμα απο τα μεσα μαζικης ενημερωσης?Δεν μπορουσαν να βγαλουν καμια ανακοινωση στις δωρεαν εφημεριδες του Metro?  :Evil:

----------


## PopManiac

Nikoskar, μου φαίνεται πως δεν το έχεις ψάξει πολύ. Για δες τις σημερινές (10/8) δημοσιέυσεις στα ΝΕΑ και την Καθημερινή στο thread http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...174#post308174 !!!

----------


## nikoskar

Δωρεαν εφημεριδες εννοω την metro, citypress και οι αλλες που τις διαβαζουν καθημερινα πολλα ατομα..Το ξερω οτι ειχαν ανακοινωθει σε αυτες που μου λες.

----------


## yiapap

> Πάντως εδώ http://www.synigoros.gr/what_cases.htm αναφέρει ότι:
> _Ποιες υποθέσεις αναλαμβάνει
> 
> Ο ιδρυτικός του νόμος (2477/1997) καθώς και ο νέος νόμος (3094/2003) του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη προβλέπουν ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις, προκειμένου να κριθεί αν ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη είναι αρμόδιος για μια υπόθεση.
> 
> | Πότε είναι αρμόδιος για μια υπόθεση
> 
> Είναι αρμόδιος για υποθέσεις που αναφέρονται στις υπηρεσίες:
> 
> ...


Tormendor,PopManiac, μήπως να στείλουμε ΑΜΕΣΑ μια απάντηση στο Συνήγορο του Πολίτη;

----------


## shaq141a

Μα καλά ο Οτες έχει δικούς του και μέσα στο συνήγορο του πολίτη???
Αν είναι δυνατόν. Δεν είναι  το δημόσιο μέτοχος???

----------


## dslfan

Καλησπερα και συγχαρητηρια για την καλη δουλεια!!!

Μολις γυρισα απο τις διακοπες μου και για αυτο ειμαι λιγο αργοπορημενος.
Παρακαλω με καποιον τροπο να προστεθω στην λιστα ονοματων.

ευχαριστω

----------


## troll

Σήμερα διάβασα αυτό εδώ και πήρα μία ιδέα για το πως λειτουργεί οικονομικά η "σταθερή μας σχέση"

http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/filesup/OTE...RT31032005.pdf

----------


## vasper

Όλες οι χώρες που έχουν βάλει ADSL μέσα στα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, έχουν χαμηλότερες τιμές σε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες (μαζί με το πάγιο των γραμμών - ΑΝ υπάρχει). ΓΙΑΤΙ; Και μιλάμε ΚΑΙ για χώρες με δύσκολη τοπολογία, λες και φταίνε οι λόφοι για την ακριβή Adsl... 

Δεν υπάρχει καμία αιτιολόγηση για τις τιμές. Μόνο φτηνές δικαιολογίες. Και δυστηχώς αυτές θα μας δώσει ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον. Θα δούμε....

Πάντως ρε παιδιά... μήπως φταίνε οι διεθνείς τιμές πετρελαίου; !!!

----------


## yiapap

> Καλησπερα και συγχαρητηρια για την καλη δουλεια!!!
> 
> Μολις γυρισα απο τις διακοπες μου και για αυτο ειμαι λιγο αργοπορημενος.
> Παρακαλω με καποιον τροπο να προστεθω στην λιστα ονοματων.
> 
> ευχαριστω


Γεια σου φίλε.
Μπορείς από την online φόρμα να δηλώσεις υποστήριξη. Η συγκέντρωση υπογραφών έχει κλείσει (καλά, πόσο καιρό ήσουν διακοπές;;;; )  :Wink:

----------


## dslfan

> Γεια σου φίλε.
> Μπορείς από την online φόρμα να δηλώσεις υποστήριξη. Η συγκέντρωση υπογραφών έχει κλείσει (καλά, πόσο καιρό ήσουν διακοπές;;;; )



εεεε οκ αμα εχει κλεισει.... αμα εχει νοημα να παω πες μου αν οχι συμπαραστεκομαι νοερα....
να πω την αληθεια εφυγα αρχες ιουλη και να πω δευτερη φορα την αληθεια θα μπορουσα να ειχα μπει πριν φυγω.... αλλα χμμμ δεν το εβαλα σε προτεραιοτητα τοτε....

εεε οκ μην βαρουτε....

----------


## euri

> εεεε οκ αμα εχει κλεισει.... αμα εχει νοημα να παω πες μου αν οχι συμπαραστεκομαι νοερα....


Αφού μπορείς έμπρακτα να συμπαρασταθείς, γιατί να το κάνεις μόνο νοερά;   :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

*1002 υπογραφές υποστήριξης!*
Φτάσαμε τα 3200 άτομα!!!

Άντε να αρχίσουν οι απαντήσεις...
<yiapap τρίβει τα χέρια του>
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## globalnoise

> Άντε να αρχίσουν οι απαντήσεις...
> <yiapap τρίβει τα χέρια του>


Καμία εκτίμηση για το πότε θα έρθουν οι πρώτες επίσημες απαντήσεις?  :Whistling:

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες, τους βλέπω να κάνουν ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή το 384 σε 512 «χωρίς επιβάρυνση» και ΜΕΤΑ από κάνα χρόνο να το ρίχνουν και €5, στη οποία περίπτωση μαζεύω τα ΚΛΟΥΒΙΑ αυγά που έχω και πάω να διαλέξω παράθυρο στο «μέγαρο».

----------


## shadowmoon

> Παίδες, τους βλέπω να κάνουν ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή το 384 σε 512 «χωρίς επιβάρυνση» και ΜΕΤΑ από κάνα χρόνο να το ρίχνουν και €5, στη οποία περίπτωση μαζεύω τα ΚΛΟΥΒΙΑ αυγά που έχω και πάω να διαλέξω παράθυρο στο «μέγαρο».


Ειναι παντως πολυ πιθανον για να δειξουν οτι κανουν κατι , να κανουν αυτο που λεει ο pelasgian για να "αντιμετωπισουν" την δυσαρεσκεια που εκφραζεται μεσω του κειμενου της επιστολης.
Εγω νομιζω πως δεν εχει "ιδρωσει" το αυτακι τους και ουτε προκειται να γινει αυτο.
Κι αν γινει , θα γινει οταν υπαρξει εμπλοκη απο την ευρωπαικη ενωση στο θεμα.
Η δυσκινησια , η γραφειοκρατια και η γενικοτερη αναλγησια του ολου μηχανισμου ειναι δεδομενη και εχει επανειλλημενα επαληθευθει σε απειρως πιο σοβαρα περιστατικα.Σ'αυτο ειδικα, που το αντιμετωπιζουν σαν ενα βιτσιο των οσων υπογραφουν τα πραγματα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολα.
Ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη τακτικη αυτη , κυριως μεσα στο ελληνικο δημοσιο.
Παντως ισχυει κι αυτο που λενε οτι η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια κι αυτο αφορα κυριως ολους εμας.

----------


## yiapap

Μόλις επικοινώνησε τηλεφωνικά μαζί μου ο κ.Τσεκέρης, πρόεδρος του ΙΝΚΑ, για να ρωτήσει αν έχουμε επίσημη απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ.
Αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποιες "διαρροές" προς τον τύπο, απ' ότι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ θέση της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. προς τη Διαμαρτυρία.
Ο κ.Τσεκέρης επιβεβαίωσε το ενδιαφέρον του ΙΝΚΑ για τις προσπάθειές μας και φυσικά ευχαριστούμε, το Ινστιτούτο, τον ίδιο προσωπικά και όλους όσους ασχολούνται με το θέμα και τις προσπάθειές μας.
(περισσότερα για το ΙΝΚΑ το επίσημο site του Ινστιτούτου www.inka.org.gr )

*Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει δει, διαβάσει ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ (ενυπόγραφη) απάντηση της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.;*

----------


## Gordon`s

Yiapapi μου ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη, ήθελα να πάω από το γραφείο του δικηγόρου να κοιτάξω την αλληλογραφία αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα ξανα-έκανα εισαγωγή για μια ακόμα εξέταση (τώρα είμαι με άδεια εξόδου) και με ποτίσαν κάτι πραγματάκια που δεν μπορώ να κάνω 3 βήματα έξω από την πόρτα.. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες.
Ειλικρινά αν καταφέρω να ηρεμήσω θα πεταχτώ μια βόλτα, αλλιώς αύριο μετά την εξέταση.

----------


## apok

Ακόμα δε γύρισαν από διακοπές ( Δ.Υ γαρ :Very Happy:  ) οπότε χλωμό να έχουμε απάντηση τόσο γρήγορα. Το καλό είναι ότι τα πάσης μορφής media το αναφέρουν ανα διαστήματα και έτσι δεν έχει μείνει πίσω. Ο χρόνος μετράει, πιστεύω, υπερ μας έτσι ώστε όταν έχουμε την " αντιπαράθεση" να έχουμε και 4.000 κόσμο στο πλευρό μας.
Poths περαστικά φιλαράκο  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Επίσημη (ενυπόγραφη) απάντηση του ΟΤΕ , yiapap, εννοείται μόνον αυτή που θα απευθύνεται στον (στους) αποστολέα της επιστολής και πουθενά αλλού . Όλα τα άλλα , (διαρροές, δελτία τύπου κλπ) είναι για τον κάλαθο των αχρήστων .

----------


## yiapap

> Επίσημη (ενυπόγραφη) απάντηση του ΟΤΕ , yiapap, εννοείται μόνον αυτή που θα απευθύνεται στον (στους) αποστολέα της επιστολής και πουθενά αλλού . Όλα τα άλλα , (διαρροές, δελτία τύπου κλπ) είναι για τον κάλαθο των αχρήστων .


Ή στους φορείς (ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κτλ). Σε αυτές αναφέρομαι...
Μάλλον ο Tormendor αποφάσισε να τραβήξει τις διακοπές του όσο γίνεται...  :Wink:

----------


## Gordon`s

Ο Tormendoras γυρνάει σήμερα και παρόλα αυτά πέρασα από το γραφείο και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Οπότε πάλι εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων...

----------


## dtakis

> Μα καλά ο Οτες έχει δικούς του και μέσα στο συνήγορο του πολίτη???
> Αν είναι δυνατόν. Δεν είναι  το δημόσιο μέτοχος???


 Τελικά τι έγινε με τον Συνήγορο του πολίτη; Ξαναμιλήσατε για το θέμα της αρμοδιότητας του στο θέμα; Φανταστείτε να περάσουν έτσι στα ξαφνικά νόμο ότι εξαιρούνται οι υπηρεσίες κοινής ωφελείας ....  :Smile:

----------


## user1

καμια εξελιξη?

----------


## yiapap

Nope, αλλά κάτι θα κάνουμε ΠΡΙΝ τη ΔΕΘ, ακόμη και αν δεν υπάρξει απάντηση  :Wink:

----------


## NoYmErOs

> καμια εξελιξη?


αμάν αυτές οι εξελίξης !!! ήμουν διακοπές και σκεφτόμουν , ρε αφησα και τα παιδια εκεί να τρέχουν με την επιστολή.. τι να εγινε αραγε τοσα "χρόνια" που λείπω???? .. λές να έγινε η σύνδεσή μου 512 με 15 ευρό ??? (ολα αυτά μετά απο μεγάλη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ  :Beer:    βέβαια γιατι μόνο έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοιες σκέψεις.)

----------


## blend

Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις σήμερα. Υπομονή και μέχρι το βράδυ θα έχετε νέα.

Μήν αρχίσετε τον "βομβαρδισμό" τώρα, έτσι?   :Cool:  

Κάποιος από το "επιτελείο" έχει αναλάβει την ενημέρωση σας.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις σήμερα. Υπομονή και μέχρι το βράδυ θα έχετε νέα.
> 
> Μήν αρχίσετε τον "βομβαρδισμό" τώρα, έτσι?  
> 
> Κάποιος από το "επιτελείο" έχει αναλάβει την ενημέρωση σας.


 
OX!! Τώρα θα μας βγάλετε τη ψυχή μέχρι να μας πείτε...

Τι έγινε?? Απάντησε ο πΟΤΕ?? :Whistling:

----------


## thama

Έτσι μεγάλε, πέστα.
Ή το λές, ή δεν λές τίποτα.

Αυτό που έκανες ήταν χειρότερο.

Α! και κάτι ακόμα....

Αν είναι πλάκα, μαύρο φίδι που σε ΕΦΑΓΕ.......

----------


## yiapap

Aπάντησε ο ΟΤΕ... και πήρε ο PopManiac fax από το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης.
Έχουν πιάσει φωτιά τα πληκτρολόγια για να πάρετε την απάντηση  :Wink:

----------


## NoDsl

:O  αντε αντε και ειμαστε σε φάση :drool:  lol

----------


## apok

Γιαπάπαπαπα άσε τα γεμιστά στην άκρη, σταμάτα το σίδερο και ενημέρωσε λεμε!! :Mad:

----------


## NoDsl

> Γιαπάπαπαπα άσε τα γεμιστά στην άκρη, σταμάτα το σίδερο και ενημέρωσε λεμε!!


ROTFLMAO

(Πεινάω, με κουριερ δεν στέλνεις τπτ στον πεινασμένο φοιτιτάκο   :Razz:   :HaHa:  )

----------


## pelasgian

> Αν είναι πλάκα, μαύρο φίδι που σε ΕΦΑΓΕ.......


Όχι δεν είναι για πλάκα, μόνο η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ είναι της πλάκας  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ndan_gr

γιατί δεν το σκανάρετε?!

ή πείτε περιπληπτικά...

ή τουλάχιστον αν είναι κάτι καλο.... plz

----------


## ndan_gr

> Aπάντησε ο ΟΤΕ... και πήρε ο PopManiac fax από το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης.
> Έχουν πιάσει φωτιά τα πληκτρολόγια για να πάρετε την απάντηση


καλά συννενοημένοι ήτανε; και στήλανε την ίδια μέρα απάντηση;

----------


## yiapap

Η απάντηση βρίσκεται εδώ

----------


## iron_gr

Δε μπόρεσα να τη διαβάσω όλη!   :Thumbdown0:  

Από τις πρώτες γραμμές μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι!   :Evil:  

"παραπληροφόρηση";;;; εμείς;;; πω ρε τι λένε τα άτομα!   :Evil:   :Mad:   :Evil: 
*
EDIT:* Σόρρυ για το ανούσιο post. Αν θέλετε κάντε το delete!

----------


## bazioto

*Παρακαλώ δείτε τα σχόλια του ΣΑΤΠΕ...*

*Με αυτά τα σχόλια γίνεται φανερό που ευρίσκεται ένα μέρος του προβλήματος... στο κατά το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος ορισμένων ευκαιριακών επιχειρηματιών που βλέπουν την ευκαιρία τους να κινδυνεύει...*  
_Όσον αφορά τους αρχικούς σχολιασμούς μου, εκφράζονται στα πλαίσια της ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ ως έννοιας πίσω από κάθε προσπάθεια για την επιδίωξη οικονομικών στόχων όπως σε αυτό το forum και όχι με την υφή της κομματικής πολιτικής (όπως σαφέστατα ελήφθη από ορισμένους σχολιαστές) στην οποία δεν ανήκω, αν και ασκώ τα πολικά μου δικαιώματα όπως πρέπει αποφεύγοντας τους εξτρεμισμούς και την άρνηση των λευκών ψηφοδελτίων.

Η οποιαδήποτε αντιμετώπιση θεμάτων που άπτονται οικονομικών αποφάσεων αφορούν την ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ._
Παναγιώτης Μπαζιωτόπουλος

----------


## arakis

Πρεπει νομιζω να παρουμε αποφαση δυο τρια πραματακια σε αυτη την χωρα.Πρωτον οτι οι πολιτικοι μας ειναι ανικανοι για τις θεσεις για τις οποιες εκλεγονται,αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι και γενικοτερα πολυ μετριοι σαν ανθρωποι,χαμηλου IQ αν θελετε.Αυτο εκμεταλλευονται τα ''μεγαλα συμφεροντα'' (απο τους περιπτεραδες που πουλανε ασ`πουμε το νερο οσο τους καπνισει,μεχρι τις μεγαλες εταιρειες,τραπεζες,συνδικαλισταραδες κτλ,κτλ,κτλ...)και μας ξεζουμιζουν συνεχεια και συστηματικα.Ετσι κατα την γνωμη μου δεν εμεινε απ`εξω και η αγορα adsl.Την εποχη που η τεχνολογια του ιντερνετ και διεισδυση σε μια κοινωνια καθοριζει κατα ποσο αυτη ειναι υπαναπτηκτη,οι τελευταιες ελληνικες κυβερνησεις επελεξαν να κρατησουν τον ελληνικο λαο για μια ακομη φορα στην υπαναπτηξη.Οχι επειδη δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα,αλλα επειδη ειναι ανικανοι να εφαρμοσουν μια πολιτικη οι οποια παει εναντια σε καποια μεγαλα βραχυπροθεσμα συμφεροντα.Μας κρατανε δηλαδη υπαναπτηκτους για να μπορουνε να μας εκμεταλευονται καποιοι περισσοτερο και καλυτερα.Η οπισθοδρομικη νοοτροποια και ο ραγιαδισμος της ελληνορθοδοξης κοινωνιας απ`την αλλη μερια ''δενουν το γλυκο''.Συγνωμη αλλα δεν βλεπω περιθωρια βελτιωσης ,με αυτα τα δεδομενα, για τα επομενα χρονια στη χωρα μας,σε ολα τα θεματα και οχι μονο στο internet.

----------


## pelasgian

Δε βάζω όλους τους πολιτικούς στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, διότι αρκετοί από αυτούς είναι κάτοχοι διδακτορικών ή/και καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου. Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν είναι πολύπλευρα, όμως οι συγκεκριμένοι έχουν «αγχωθεί» με το θέμα της μη σύγκρουσης με ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ συμφέρον. 

Σίγουρα, δεν είναι έξυπνο να συγκρούεται κάποιος με οικονομικά συμφέροντα όταν μπορεί να το αποφύγει, όμως είναι αδύνατον να ικανοποιεί τους πάντες. Στο τέλος, λόγω αδράνειας, αφήνει τους πάντες ανικανοποίητους.

----------


## ReverseR

Βρήκες και συ παράδειγμα, αυτοί είναι οι χειρότεροι!

----------


## yiapap

*4026 συμμετέχοντες...
*  :Thumb Dup:  
Κι εμείς μαγειρεύουμε την μετεξέλιξη...

----------


## kokoretsi

> *4026 συμμετέχοντες...
> *  
> Κι εμείς μαγειρεύουμε την μετεξέλιξη...


Που βρισκόμαστε τώρα ; Πότε θα δωθεί η απάντηση στις αηδίες του ΟΤΕ ; 
Τελευταία έχω χάσει επαφή με το θέμα αν και με χαρά είδα να μειώνετε ο λογαριασμός του Ποτε

----------


## lamesaint

αλήθεια ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με την συνέχεια της διαμαρτυρίας?
Θα υπάρξει συνέχεια?
Όσα γράφονται στο θρεντ συνηγορούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.
Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο σε αυτή την ιστορία.
Δεν πρέπει να μείνουμε εδώ. Πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε.
Αλλιώς θα δώσουμε την εντύπωση οτι είμαστε οκ με τις τελευταίες "μειώσεις".

----------


## pelasgian

Την 28η Οκτωβρίου, αφού δείτε τη παρέλαση και τα αεροπλάνα, ελάτε να διαβάσετε στο forum για την απάντηση.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Την 28η Οκτωβρίου, αφού δείτε τη παρέλαση και τα αεροπλάνα, ελάτε να διαβάσετε στο forum για την απάντηση.


Τώρα πλάκα κάνεις ή σοβαρολογής;;;

Πάντως εγώ νομίζω έχοντας πάντα την ελπίδα, ότι αυτή τη φορά αν δεν μας αγνοήσει θα απαντήσει πιο "αλληγορικά" από ποτέ... :Sad:

----------


## NoYmErOs

Κάντε λίγο υπομονή και αυτήν την φορά θα προκαλέσουμε πανικό  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kokoretsi

> Τώρα πλάκα κάνεις ή σοβαρολογής;;;
> 
> Πάντως εγώ νομίζω έχοντας πάντα την ελπίδα, ότι αυτή τη φορά αν δεν μας αγνοήσει θα απαντήσει πιο "αλληγορικά" από ποτέ...


Νομίζω οτι όταν έχεις επιχειρήματα και 4000 άτομα πίσω σου θα πρέπει να είναι τρελός κάποιος για να σε αγνοήσει. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η επιστολή δεν πάει μόνο στον ΟΤΕ. Αλήθεια σε κανένα κανάλι θα την στείλουμε ; Φάνταζομαι τον Κουτσομπολάτο σε παραθυρο με τίτλο "Αδυνατει ο ΟΤΕ να τραβήξει σύρμα χαλκού στα βούνα που μένει ο νεοέλληνας"

----------


## Gordon`s

Όλα μαγειρεύονται.. Λίγη υπομονή..

----------


## apok

Kύριε Βουρλούμηηη.. ήθελα να 'ξέρα τι όνειρο θα δεις το βράδυ της 27ης Οκτωβρίου :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## ipo

EDIT: Το διέγραψα ώστε να διατηρηθεί η σοβαρότητα του νήματος.

----------


## apok

> Έτσι που πάμε θα βαφτιστεί η 28η Οκτωβρίου αργία για την "Απελευθέρωση των Ευρυζωνικών Υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα μετά τη Δυναστεία του ΟΤΕ".


 :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Whistling:

----------


## sdikr

Λίγο ήρεμια παιδιά δεν βλάπτει

----------


## kokoretsi

> Λίγο ήρεμια παιδιά δεν βλάπτει


Χρειάζετε σιγή ασυρμάτου ....

----------


## iron_gr

> Λίγο ήρεμια παιδιά δεν βλάπτει


Μα τι είπαν τα παιδιά καλέ;

----------


## NoYmErOs

Τίποτα δεν είπα.. απλά πρέπει να σας υπενθυμίσει κάποιος ότι δεν διαβάζετε μόνο εσείς το site αλλά και άλλοι που πρέπει να μας αντιμετωπίσουν σοβαρά ...

----------


## lamesaint

παίδες κανένα νέο από το μέτωπο;
η ημερομηνία ήρθε και πέρασε  :Wink:

----------


## golity

Ναι όντως!!! Πέρασε και τίποτα δεν ακούστηκε!!!

----------


## nnn

Κάντε λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## iron_gr

> Κάντε λίγο υπομονή.


κι ο ουρανός θα γίνει πιο γαλανός;! = 1Gbps-30€/μήνα, με το κύρος του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## yiapap

:Whistling:  
O καιρόc γαρ εγγύc
 :Lips Sealed:

----------


## ipo

> O καιρόc γαρ εγγύc


Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## golity

> O καιρόc γαρ εγγύc


Τι, έρχεται η δευτέρα παρουσία και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;;;  :Razz:

----------


## kostas_pav

Πέρασε η 28η οκτοβρίου ή μου φαίνετε?? :Sad:

----------


## apok

Βe patiend my friends :Wink: 
 :Lips Sealed:

----------


## PascalGR

Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα να αφυπνήσουμε και τους χρήστες dial-up πέρα απ'τους DSLάδες, διότι το θέμα αφορά και εκείνους. Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που θέλουν ADSL αλλά δεν αναβαθμίζουν λόγω κόστους?

Φανταστείτε να προστίθετω καμμιά 10αριά χιλιάδες (και βάλε) διαμαρτυρόμενοι ακόμα  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα να αφυπνήσουμε και τους χρήστες dial-up πέρα απ'τους DSLάδες, διότι το θέμα αφορά και εκείνους. Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που θέλουν ADSL αλλά δεν αναβαθμίζουν λόγω κόστους?
> 
> Φανταστείτε να προστίθετω καμμιά 10αριά χιλιάδες (και βάλε) διαμαρτυρόμενοι ακόμα


Φαντάσου όλοι αυτοι μετά να πέφταν στα είδη πιτα dslam  !! :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Φαντάσου όλοι αυτοι μετά να πέφταν στα είδη πιτα dslam  !!


Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι. Το δικό μου DSLAM είναι εδώ και 2 μήνες γεμάτο. 960 πόρτες έχει (384 για PSTN και 576 για ISDN) και είναι όλες κατειλημμένες. Πρέπει να είναι το DSLAM με τις περισσότερες πόρτες σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Τώρα έβαλαν και τρίτο DSLAM στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της περιοχής, το οποίο γεμίζει λίγο-λίγο. Πάντως είμαστε light users σχετικά. Δεν έχει πιτάρει πολύ.

----------


## yiapap

*Για όσους δεν το πρόσεξαν, αυτό ο κύκλος της διαμαρτυρίας έχει και επίσημα πλέον κλείσει.

Σας καλούμε να παρακολουθήσετε και να υποστηρίξετε τη συνέχεια της προσπάθειάς μας, με την ίδρυση Συλλόγου.

Περισσότερα εδώ...*

Το νήμα κλειδώνεται, ευχαριστώ προσωπικά όλους όσους συμμετείχαν σε αυτή τη σπουδαία προσπάθεια.

----------

